# Anyone else here received the vaccine



## DEADlifter

I'm getting the first of the two shots tomorrow.  Has anyone else here received the vaccine?


----------



## Adrenolin

No, I declined.  My company offered us $300 per shot, but I'm not gonna be bribed.  If it meant I didn't have to wear a mask, I'd have been first in line.. but I don't get the flu shot and I don't intend on getting this.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

My wife and I both got the Moderna vaccines. Be prepared for some side effects. She had a fever for 2 days after the 2nd shot, but wasn't in too bad of shape. 

I was in really bad shape (flu like symptoms and fever) for about 4-6 hours after getting the second shot.

That being said, it's still not as bad or unpredictable as getting Covid. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

Im at no risk of death, or being severely sick. Some might call it selfish, but if I still have to wear a mask, why risk anything?


----------



## Janoy Cresva

Good night sweet prince


----------



## ATLRigger

My parents got Modena first shot with no sides.


----------



## Iron1

My wife got it. 

First one gave her some shoulder PIP for a couple days, second one gave her some mild flu-like symptoms for a couple of days.
Neither was really debilitating.

I'm going to suggest that we try to keep the politics out of this one and just stick to the question at hand.


----------



## Sicwun88

No thanks!
I administrate all my own vaccinations!


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Moderna vaccine is probably safer than the Pfizer vaccine.

Four cases of Bell’s palsy have been reported in participants who received the Pfizer vaccine.

...and people that got vaccinated are still catching covid.


----------



## CJ

My company is offering it, I declined. I'll let others go first.

*plus I think I might've had it already, really need to get an antibody test.


----------



## Robdjents

If it becomes required to cross state lines ill get it ...hopefully it doesn't come to that.


----------



## MS1605

Robdjents said:


> If it becomes required to cross state lines ill get it ...hopefully it doesn't come to that.



Exactly where I'm at.


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> The Moderna vaccine is probably safer than the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> Four cases of Bell’s palsy have been reported in participants who received the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> ...and people that got vaccinated are still catching covid.



That is pretty scary


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> That is pretty scary



Ok, there is actually no proof that any Covid-19 vaccine caused a case of Bell's Palsy. Considering that millions of doses have been given out, the incidence of Bells Palsy is no different than the incidence in the general population.

Correlation does not equal causation. That means that just because something happened around the same time someone got the vaccine, it does not mean that the vaccine caused the problem.

"Bell’s Palsy and the COVID-19 Vaccine
 If Bell’s palsy sounds familiar, you may have seen the disorder in the news alongside the COVID-19 vaccine, as a few participants in the vaccine trial were diagnosed with the disorder. But we’re here to do some medical myth-busting: The incidence level of Bell’s palsy among vaccine recipients is about the same as in the general population. Meaning, you have the same likelihood of developing Bell’s palsy after receiving the vaccine as you do before getting the vaccine."
source: https://thehealthnexus.org/can-the-covid-19-vaccine-cause-bells-palsy-experts-say-no/

A simple google search on this topic shows a whole page of articles debunking these claims.
https://www.google.com/search?q=bel...d-att-us-revc&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

As far as people still getting Covid after getting the vaccine goes, of course it happens. The vaccines are only known to be 90-95% effective thus far. So there is still a 5-10% chance that someone vaccinated could catch Covid.

That being said, there is also a lot of evidence that shows that people who do catch Covid after being vaccinated, do not develop severe cases.
See:
https://www.astrazeneca.com/media-c...the-primary-analysis-of-phase-iii-trials.html

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...9-vaccine-reduces-viral-load-study--68439/amp

What you actually *do need to know*, is that in rare cases, like 5 or 6 per million of vaccine doses, people have had severe allergic reactions to the vaccine.

The vaccine ingredients are public knowledge, and if you are allergic to any of the ingredients in the vaccine, you should not get it. Here is a list of the Moderna vaccine ingredients:

WHAT ARE THE INGREDIENTS IN THE MODERNA COVID-19 VACCINE?
The Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine contains the following ingredients: messenger ribonucleic acid 
(mRNA), lipids (SM-102, polyethylene glycol [PEG] 2000 dimyristoyl glycerol [DMG], 
cholesterol, and 1,2-distearoyl-sn-glycero-3-phosphocholine [DSPC]), tromethamine, 
tromethamine hydrochloride, acetic acid, sodium acetate, and sucrose.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> WHAT ARE THE INGREDIENTS IN THE MODERNA COVID-19 VACCINE?
> The Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine contains the following ingredients: messenger ribonucleic acid
> (mRNA), lipids (SM-102, polyethylene glycol [PEG] 2000 dimyristoyl glycerol [DMG],
> cholesterol, and 1,2-distearoyl-sn-glycero-3-phosphocholine [DSPC]), tromethamine,
> tromethamine hydrochloride, acetic acid, sodium acetate, and sucrose.



Nope, not paleo.  :32 (20):


----------



## j2048b

Im not getting it, already told them no


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Nope, not paleo.  :32 (20):



RNA is the protein of the Gods!

I saw my lifts go up 20% within weeks of administration. 

I might have also been on test/deca/dbol, but there goes that correlation thing...


----------



## DEADlifter

Thank you for the answer Cohiba. I am nervous about it.


----------



## DEADlifter

They can't put it in the right delt. I just put 2.5ml of the good stuff in there.


----------



## Flyingdragon

I hear they put on a Hello Kitty band aid


----------



## Spongy

Wife got both. No issues at all.


----------



## Boogieman

DL, I am personally going to wait this one out since I got Covid and am still kicking...will let a few guinea pigs test it out first :32 (13):


----------



## Trump

Every adult in my family has had it, should get mine next week. None had any serious issues


----------



## DEADlifter

This place is like a stockyard


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Congrats dude!

It's nice not having to worry as much about catching Covid. Just continue to be really careful until after you get the 2nd shot.

Wifey and I are talking about what trip we're gonna make next now. She was too afraid of airline travel before she got the vaccine.


----------



## German89

Flyingdragon said:


> I hear they put on a Hello Kitty band aid



Minions would be more suitable.  It doesn't identify as male/female.  No one is left out.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

CohibaRobusto said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> It's nice not having to worry as much about catching Covid. Just continue to be really careful until after you get the 2nd shot.
> 
> Wifey and I are talking about what trip we're gonna make next now. She was too afraid of airline travel before she got the vaccine.


I know you keep up on covid, can I still get it after the vaccine? Why would I have to wear a mask when Im vac'd?


----------



## Bro Bundy

A bunch of hero’s here . Covid warriors


----------



## MS1605

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I know you keep up on covid, can I still get it after the vaccine? Why would I have to wear a mask when Im vac'd?



Government says after you get vacc'ed:

-Still can get Covid
-Must continue wearing a mask
-Must continue Social distancing

&#55358;&#56631;


----------



## ATLRigger

CohibaRobusto said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> It's nice not having to worry as much about catching Covid. Just continue to be really careful until after you get the 2nd shot.
> 
> Wifey and I are talking about what trip we're gonna make next now. She was too afraid of airline travel before she got the vaccine.



I flew several times throughout the pandemic.  Caught common colds on two flights last year, but didn’t catch Covid.


----------



## DEADlifter

I'm still kicking today.  There is a drone following me ala Henry Hill, though.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> I'm still kicking today.  There is a drone following me ala Henry Hill, though.



As far back as I can remember, I always wanted to be a gangster.
https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/08/health/covid-vaccinated-infected-wellness/index.html


----------



## Iron1

MS1605 said:


> Government says after you get vacc'ed:
> 
> -Still can get Covid
> -Must continue wearing a mask
> -Must continue Social distancing
> 
> &#55358;&#56631;



No vaccine is 100% effective. Each of those steps reduces chances of exposure but no one of them is effective enough to stomp this thing out on it's own.


----------



## MS1605

Iron1 said:


> No vaccine is 100% effective. Each of those steps reduces chances of exposure but no one of them is effective enough to stomp this thing out on it's own.



I'm aware of all that. I was just answering the question that was asked according to the CDC.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I know you keep up on covid, can I still get it after the vaccine? Why would I have to wear a mask when Im vac'd?



The article Skullcrusher posted sums up all of the reasons pretty well:https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/08/health/covid-vaccinated-infected-wellness/index.html

I don't think this means we will be dealing with a lifetime of mask wearing though. I think a few things are going to have to happen to get mask restrictions lifted.

1. Adequate vaccine distribution - enough of a percentage of the population needs to be vaccinated or at least we get to a point where everyone who wants a vaccine has had the opportunity to get one.

2. Very low infection and hospitalization rates. I don't know what the bar will have to be here to make the politicians happy, but once enough people have been vaccinated or had the virus, the spread will slow significantly.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

CohibaRobusto said:


> The article Skullcrusher posted sums up all of the reasons pretty well:https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/08/health/covid-vaccinated-infected-wellness/index.html
> 
> I don't think this means we will be dealing with a lifetime of mask wearing though. I think a few things are going to have to happen to get mask restrictions lifted.
> 
> 1. Adequate vaccine distribution - enough of a percentage of the population needs to be vaccinated or at least we get to a point where everyone who wants a vaccine has had the opportunity to get one.
> 
> 2. Very low infection and hospitalization rates. I don't know what the bar will have to be here to make the politicians happy, but once enough people have been vaccinated or had the virus, the spread will slow significantly.


 From what I see, there is no endgoal. They just keep pushing back the goal post. So why even care. 

Until we get a concrete endgoal, I say fuk it


----------



## German89

Bro Bundy said:


> A bunch of hero’s here . Covid warriors



You're my hero.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The video I saw was way back in December...so who knows I guess.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> The video I saw was way back in December...so who knows I guess.



The problem with reposting stuff like this, is that you're directly contributing to the misinformation out there. It's not responsible, and you're making people afraid to get vaccines for reasons that are factually inaccurate.

Again, correlation, does not equal causation.

If 40 people got chickenpox within 2 weeks of receiving the vaccine, out of 100k doses administered,  it does not mean that the vaccine caused their chickenpox. 

"Importantly, the rate of Bell’s palsy in the clinical trials is lower than the overall rate in the general population, they wrote. About 35 per 100,000 people get Bell’s palsy in the U.S. each year, according to the National Organization for Rare Disorders, and about 40,000 Americans are diagnosed annually."
https://www.webmd.com/vaccines/covi...ents-should-be-monitored-for-facial-paralysis


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> The problem with reposting stuff like this, is that you're directly contributing to the misinformation out there. It's not responsible, and you're making people afraid to get vaccines for reasons that are factually inaccurate.
> 
> Again, correlation, does not equal causation.
> 
> If 40 people got chickenpox within 2 weeks of receiving the vaccine, out of 100k doses administered,  it does not mean that the vaccine caused their chickenpox.
> 
> "Importantly, the rate of Bell’s palsy in the clinical trials is lower than the overall rate in the general population, they wrote. About 35 per 100,000 people get Bell’s palsy in the U.S. each year, according to the National Organization for Rare Disorders, and about 40,000 Americans are diagnosed annually."



The purpose of me posting that video was to show that my source was old news. Not factually inaccurate, just outdated. Not misinformation if the FDA was monitoring for it. Even the CDC website mentions Bell's palsy.

Don't get panties in a twist...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> The Moderna vaccine is probably safer than the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> Four cases of Bell’s palsy have been reported in participants who received the Pfizer vaccine.



It's funny that you never mentioned it was "old news" or disproven in your original comments.



Skullcrusher said:


> The purpose of me posting that video was to show that my source was old news. Not factually inaccurate, just outdated. .....
> 
> Don't get panties in a twist...



Don't post bullshit to scare people away from vaccines, and my panties will be just fine.


----------



## Yaya

I was supposed to get the phizer vaccine on Feb 12th. Unfortunately tested postive for covid on February 11th.
Fortunately I got the anti bodies now and am in no rush


----------



## white ape

how long do the antibodies stay with you and would it help protect against any new or mutated strains? 


QUOTE=Yaya;664249]I was supposed to get the phizer vaccine on Feb 12th. Unfortunately tested postive for covid on February 11th.
Fortunately I got the anti bodies now and am in no rush[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bro Bundy

There’s no such thing as miss information everything is information..You can listen or not miss information is a liberal left wing bullshit term to stop free speech and free thought


----------



## Bro Bundy

Carry on covid warriors


----------



## Yaya

white ape said:


> how long do the antibodies stay with you and would it help protect against any new or mutated strains?
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Yaya;664249]I was supposed to get the phizer vaccine on Feb 12th. Unfortunately tested postive for covid on February 11th.
> Fortunately I got the anti bodies now and am in no rush


[/QUOTE]

The lady from CDC and my wife's doctor said definitely good for up to 6 months and should be fine against new varients. I still say "who the fuk really knows"


----------



## CohibaRobusto

white ape said:


> how long do the antibodies stay with you and would it help protect against any new or mutated strains?



They don't really know the answer to this right now because there hasn't been enough studies. Here's one that shows good immune response at 6-8 mos though (https://science.sciencemag.org/content/371/6529/eabf4063).

As far as mutated strains go, both Pfizer and Moderna are working on a "booster" shot for their vaccine that covers the S African strain. Both companies have hypothesized that their vaccines will create a longer lasting immune response than an infection, BUT it is important to note that there is no proof of that as far as I know right now.


----------



## FarmerTed

One of my sisters has had Covid-19 twice now. She's 51 and in good health.   
The first time was mid-October 2020, she and my brother-in-law both had it. 
The second time was late January 2021, she got it, brother-in-law didn't.
The first time she said it was like a bad cold, the second time was more like the flu.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

CohibaRobusto said:


> They don't really know the answer to this right now because there hasn't been enough studies. Here's one that shows good immune response at 6-8 mos though (https://science.sciencemag.org/content/371/6529/eabf4063).
> 
> As far as mutated strains go, both Pfizer and Moderna are working on a "booster" shot for their vaccine that covers the S African strain. Both companies have hypothesized that their vaccines will create a longer lasting immune response than an infection, BUT it is important to note that there is no proof of that as far as I know right now.


Its just me, but Im not comfortable getting a vaccine twice a year for a unspecified amount of time. It could 5 years, hell maybe even a few decades until its over.


----------



## ccpro

I'll wait until it's mandatory, I'd like to see if there is any real fall out.  Haven't had a regular flu shot for over 30 years.  Besides I'm "O" positive so I'm invincible!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's funny that you never mentioned it was "old news" or disproven in your original comments.
> 
> That's because I did not know it then.
> 
> Don't post bullshit to scare people away from vaccines, and my panties will be just fine.



I just won't post anything so I don't have to deal with bullshit like this.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> I just won't post anything so I don't have to deal with bullshit like this.



I'm sorry dude. 

I'm on a bit of a crusade with this shit because it's a life or death situation for a lot of people, and people getting innacurate information is causing their death. 

I know not everybody cares as much. That's ok. If I'm a pain in the ass about this topic, I'll accept that label.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I'm sorry too.

I am trying to be respectful of your views and other people's views on vaccines. 

That is why I have not posted any more links or information that is anti-vaccine.

Even posted a CNN link which is the total opposite of who I am and what I am about.

But herd immunity by April sounds really good to me, hope it happens.

Peace.


----------



## CJ

Cohiba is a shill for Big Pharma!!!   :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Cohiba is a shill for Big Pharma!!!   :32 (20):



Apparently this is where I find myself these days. Please note that I'm not all pro-pharma about a lot of other topics though. I don't want to derail, but I have some major beefs with big pharma on other topics.

I just want life to get back to normal. This particular part of pharmaceuticals I do endorse. They work. I want life to get back to normal asap, and I want the people I care about to make it.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

CohibaRobusto said:


> Apparently this is where I find myself these days. Please note that I'm not all pro-pharma about a lot of other topics though. I don't want to derail, but I have some major beefs with big pharma on other topics.
> 
> I just want life to get back to normal. This particular part of pharmaceuticals I do endorse. They work. I want life to get back to normal asap, and I want the people I care about to make it.







BOOOOO! BOOO! Clinton sellout, show me your birth certificate!!! :32 (15):


----------



## Snachito

I just need to set up an appointment to get the VAC, but even though it's optional at work they are really pushing it.  I'm still on the fence about it but wifey is also pushing me!! That peer pressure!!


----------



## slicwilly2000

I'm not getting it.  I have increased my cigar smoking to no less than two a day to ward off covid.  I recommend smoking more cohibas to prevent getting it.  A friend of mine at the lounge is doing that and so far so good.  

Slic.


----------



## Bro Bundy

slicwilly2000 said:


> I'm not getting it.  I have increased my cigar smoking to no less than two a day to ward off covid.  I recommend smoking more cohibas to prevent getting it.  A friend of mine at the lounge is doing that and so far so good.
> 
> Slic.


Probably why I never got it even when licking my fingers after using the atm


----------



## German89

Snachito said:


> I just need to set up an appointment to get the VAC, but even though it's optional at work they are really pushing it.  I'm still on the fence about it but wifey is also pushing me!! That peer pressure!!



don't get it


----------



## Yaya

Its crazy all the different views. Beyond politics 

My cousin is a physician and she got it. She isn't a vaccine pusher but she has no worries about this. She also thinks it up to the person and that she worries that the government might try and force it on everyone at some point


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Had mine a couple of weeks ago. As did the rest of the family staying with me. I've also made it abundantly clear to other family members, friends, and anyone else who may want to pop by the crib that no vac = no entry. My house, my rules.


----------



## BRICKS

"No way I'm getting the vaccine...."

Zero qualms about injecting hormones from underground market....

Okay then...


----------



## Janoy Cresva

MrRippedZilla said:


> Had mine a couple of weeks ago. As did the rest of the family staying with me. I've also made it abundantly clear to other family members, friends, and anyone else who may want to pop by the crib that no vac = no entry. My house, my rules.


Lmao! Do you wear a mask when you're driving around?


----------



## rawdeal

I wear a mask while I'm driving around between two nearby places that require masks.  It's also useful to identify which other drivers give me a thumbs up or who mock me, so I can then go online and mock whichever group of people I approve of  ...........  win/win!


----------



## Janoy Cresva

rawdeal said:


> I wear a mask while I'm driving around between two nearby places that require masks.  It's also useful to identify which other drivers give me a thumbs up or who mock me, so I can then go online and mock whichever group of people I approve of  ...........  win/win!



Nice. I wear two masks and get the anal swab test every week. I also subscribe to Dr. Fauci and the WHO's weekly corona facts newsletter.


----------



## TeddyBear

I got my first vaccine shot. It’s really pleasant to feel safer, particularly given my line of work requires close interaction with lots of people.


----------



## German89

*"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety." - Benjamin Franklin *


----------



## TeddyBear

German89 said:


> *"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety." - Benjamin Franklin *



“*You say, “I am allowed to do anything” —but not everything is good for you. You say, “I am allowed to do anything”—but not everything is beneficial. Don’t be concerned for your own good but for the good of others. *

So you may eat any meat that is sold in the marketplace without raising questions of conscience. For “the earth is the Lord’s, and everything in it.” If someone who isn’t a believer asks you home for dinner, accept the invitation if you want to. Eat whatever is offered to you without raising questions of conscience. (But suppose someone tells you, “This meat was offered to an idol.” Don’t eat it, out of consideration for the conscience of the one who told you. *It might not be a matter of conscience for you, but it is for the other person.) For why should my freedom be limited by what someone else thinks?* If I can thank God for the food and enjoy it, why should I be condemned for eating it? So whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do it all for the glory of God. Don’t give offense to Jews or Gentiles or the church of God. I, too, try to please everyone in everything I do. *I don’t just do what is best for me; I do what is best for others so that many may be saved. And you should imitate me, just as I imitate Christ.”

*
**1 Corinthians‬ *10:23-34‬ *NLT‬‬

So I, as a healthy young man, am statistically likely to be VERY safe without the vaccine. I am also possibly an asymptomatic carrier of the disease at any point without my knowledge.

While *I* am not afraid for myself; I grocery shopping, exercise, and socialize safely without fear, I do so out of courtesy and respect to the vulnerable populations I work with.

I interact with children who have severe asthma, who live with diabetic grandparents, or have immunocompromised family members. My own Dad was immunocompromised due to his chemotherapy.

While some would say; then don’t go anywhere. I would suggest; that if more people practiced caution more people would be able to relatively safely interact.

Even vaccinated, I will model safe practices for the children I interact with, because while THEY may also not be an at-risk population statistically, they certainly within their social/family circle have someone who is.


----------



## DEADlifter

Iron1 said:


> I'm going to suggest that we try to keep the politics out of this one and just stick to the question at hand.




Well, boss.  You tried.


----------



## white ape

Not only did he fail to keep politics at bay, we now have scripture being posted. Im in the for the ride now! 



DEADlifter said:


> Well, boss.  You tried.


----------



## TeddyBear

I want to clarify; this is my reasoning for MY actions. I’m not condemning others for their choices, which they are free to choose, but I would prefer to not be implicated as being sheepish for choosing to do what I think serves others well.

People should have the freedom to choose, but also without condemnation or mocking.


----------



## Trump

Bore off with the religious shit, I start bleeding from the nose and ears when I am subjected to that utter nonsense


----------



## white ape

I actually agree. I feel pretty safe as well, but if others around me actually are safer if I get then vaccine, then cool. I will live with or without it. Some others may not. All the anthrax vaccines I got while in the Marines probably did way more harm than this covid one will do. 



dted23 said:


> I want to clarify; this is my reasoning for MY actions. I’m not condemning others for their choices, which they are free to choose, but I would prefer to not be implicated as being sheepish for choosing to do what I think serves others well.
> 
> People should have the freedom to choose, but also without condemnation or mocking.


----------



## white ape

Ye of little faith.....



Trump said:


> Bore off with the religious shit, I start bleeding from the nose and ears when I am subjected to that utter nonsense


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Janoy Cresva said:


> Lmao! Do you wear a mask when you're driving around?


Nope. But if I did, I'd bet a couple of grand that you wouldn't have the balls to pull up and give me a real life "lmao"


----------



## Skullcrusher

Microsoft Daily Pass


----------



## Yaya

Would Jesus get the vaccine?


----------



## Beserker

Yaya said:


> Would Jesus get the vaccine?



Jesus is a vaccine.  For the soul.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

MrRippedZilla said:


> Nope. But if I did, I'd bet a couple of grand that you wouldn't have the balls to pull up and give me a real life "lmao"



Double lmao!


----------



## 1bigun11

Yaya said:


> Would Jesus get the vaccine?



If only Pfizer had come out with a crucifixion vaccine...

(Lord I apologize for that there, and ...bless the pygmies in New Guinea. Amen)


----------



## bvs

I will be in line to get the vaccine but only after people more at risk than myself get it first


----------



## dragon1952

Got my Pfizer shot #1 last night w/ age based eligibility.


----------



## Voyagersixone

bvs said:


> I will be in line to get the vaccine but only after people more at risk than myself get it first



ditto, and well said!


----------



## Chump16

I've had first Pfizor shot, get second one this week


----------



## DeplorableCracker

Chump16 said:


> I've had first Pfizor shot, get second one this week



you’re already slurring your speech. Might wanna hold off on that.


----------



## pepsi14612

My question would be drug interactions with the vaccine, my wife wants me to get it, and I see mild steroids' should be off for like as month before doing the vaccine.. Anyone know of any issues with gear and vaccine?


----------



## Bro Bundy

pepsi14612 said:


> My question would be drug interactions with the vaccine, my wife wants me to get it, and I see mild steroids' should be off for like as month before doing the vaccine.. Anyone know of any issues with gear and vaccine?


What’s the wife look like ?


----------



## pepsi14612

Anyone ever heard of interactions with gear and covid vaccine?  Just curious about that.. thx


----------



## CJ

pepsi14612 said:


> Anyone ever heard of interactions with gear and covid vaccine?  Just curious about that.. thx



Highly doubt that that was studied. It'll be a To Be Determined situation I guess.


----------



## TeddyBear

I’m still between injections, but noticed my Moderna vaccine may be responsible for the greater flaccid hang length. Your results may vary.


----------



## German89

Bro Bundy said:


> What’s the wife look like ?


Does it matter.  She wants HIM TO GET THE DAMN VACCINE!


----------



## BRICKS

pepsi14612 said:


> My question would be drug interactions with the vaccine, my wife wants me to get it, and I see mild steroids' should be off for like as month before doing the vaccine.. Anyone know of any issues with gear and vaccine?



No............


----------



## Bro Bundy

German89 said:


> Does it matter.  She wants HIM TO GET THE DAMN VACCINE!


I always need to know what the wife looks like .Maybe she took out a nice life insurance policy on him


----------



## rawdeal

pepsi14612 said:


> My question would be drug interactions with the vaccine, my wife wants me to get it, and I see mild steroids' should be off for like as month before doing the vaccine.. Anyone know of any issues with gear and vaccine?



Where did you see this?  Were "they" referring to anabolic androgenic steroids or to corticosteroids?  In any case, I believe you'll find that what CJ said was true ... that you're not gonna find a whole lotta real science published on this.

As to broscience, I'd been cruising with Test-only at doses that are a bit above what doctors might describe as "mild"  (3-400mg/week in my case) for a while before I got my 2 COVID vaccine shots, and still cruising in the time since those 2 (Pfizer) shots.

For ME (anyone else's results may vary), there were never any problems ... not at the injection sites and not systemic, not right after, and not now, weeks after.  Only adjustment I made was to assume the pro's would do delt shots and to schedule my aas shots to other sites around that time period.  Can't speak for the others, but the Pfizer shot is .3ml (*point* three), so treat everything I said as a FWIW event.


----------



## lfod14

DEADlifter said:


> Thank you for the answer Cohiba. I am nervous about it.



I think it's pretty safe to say we're all taking more of a statistical risk pinning shit from UGLs than we are from a pharma made vaccine. Pretty safe to say that mRNA vaccines are going to replace all of them in the very near future. Still vaccinating us by injecting us with the virus itself is pretty archaic in terms of the medical science we have now. mRNA technology isn't new, although using it this way kinda is. The J&J vaccine (1 shot) is a standard vaccine and non an mRNA one. Many may opt for that. Seems to have a lower effectiveness in a lab setting though.


----------



## quackattack

lfod14 said:


> I think it's pretty safe to say we're all taking more of a statistical risk pinning shit from UGLs than we are from a pharma made vaccine. Pretty safe to say that mRNA vaccines are going to replace all of them in the very near future. Still vaccinating us by injecting us with the virus itself is pretty archaic in terms of the medical science we have now. mRNA technology isn't new, although using it this way kinda is. The J&J vaccine (1 shot) is a standard vaccine and non an mRNA one. Many may opt for that. Seems to have a lower effectiveness in a lab setting though.


Can anyone expand on this?  I've read in a few places that the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are "new technology".  Have mRNA ever been used before?  Is there a reason why we are switching to this technology now?  I'm still on the fence on whether I want to get the vaccine.


----------



## DEADlifter

I got the 2nd round of the Pfizer one yesterday.  I've felt like shit all week.  So the fact that I feel like shit today can't really be attributed to the shot.  

Funny side note.  The nurses were talking and giggling about me being "all muscly".  Or maybe they said musty. idk


----------



## TODAY

quackattack said:


> Can anyone expand on this?  I've read in a few places that the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are "new technology".  Have mRNA ever been used before?  Is there a reason why we are switching to this technology now?  I'm still on the fence on whether I want to get the vaccine.


mRNA technology has been around for a while now, these are just the first applications in vaccine form. Traditional vaccines use weakened or inactive versions of existing viruses to trigger an immune response in the body, whereas mRNA vaccines are essentially just tailored packets of non-viral genetic material that instruct cells to create specific antibodies. mRNA vaccines are also easier to manufacture at scale, thus their current deployment.

FYI, the J&J and Astra Zeneca vaccines use a technology called viral vectoring, not mRNA.


----------



## German89

Bro Bundy said:


> I always need to know what the wife looks like .Maybe she took out a nice life insurance policy on him



Ahhh.. I dont think you can make a claim though since this is all experimental.   I could be wrong but here definitely would not be covered.


----------



## slicwilly2000

I don't think it's covered.  

Slic.


----------



## Trump

Mine booked in for tomorrow


----------



## MS1605

lfod14 said:


> I think it's pretty safe to say we're all taking more of a statistical risk pinning shit from UGLs than we are from a pharma made vaccine.



I've never disagreed with something so much before...

In light of this comment, what you guys think about all the countries that are not wanting to hop on board with the Pfizer vaccine?


----------



## Trump

think is the Oxford one they not wanting but they changed there mind I believe 



MS1605 said:


> I've never disagreed with something so much before...
> 
> In light of this comment, what you guys think about all the countries that are not wanting to hop on board with the Pfizer vaccine?


----------



## Janoy Cresva

My job offered me the Pfizer one. I said I'm sweet brah


----------



## lfod14

MS1605 said:


> I've never disagreed with something so much before...
> 
> In light of this comment, what you guys think about all the countries that are not wanting to hop on board with the Pfizer vaccine?



So your argument is that some random person who may or may not be qualified to make your gear with his untested raws he got from Alibaba and mixed in who knows what type of conditions is safer than something made by an actual pharmaceutical company that probably had more people involved than with any other vaccine ever made in our lifetime?  Interesting… Seems to defy logic and more media fear driven than anything but too each his own I guess.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

lfod14 said:


> So your argument is that some random person who may or may not be qualified to make your gear with his untested raws he got from Alibaba and mixed in who knows what type of conditions is safer than something made by an actual pharmaceutical company that probably had more people involved than with any other vaccine ever made in our lifetime?  Interesting… Seems to defy logic and more media fear driven than anything but too each his own I guess.



I'll wait a few years and see what the long term side effects of these vaccines are. Especially considering I probably got covid last year anyway when I was sick for almost the entire month of February.


----------



## lfod14

Janoy Cresva said:


> I'll wait a few years and see what the long term side effects of these vaccines are. Especially considering I probably got covid last year anyway when I was sick for almost the entire month of February.



I get it, but remember that this genies never going back in the bottle, like the flu we’re going to constantly have new variants and the vaccine will continue to change, just like the flu. Also like the flu these were all based on SARS vaccines we already had, sure mRNA being used this way is new, but we also have the J&J vaccine coming which is a standard vaccine so if it’s the mRNA that spooks ya, that’s an option. If you donate blood, which any of us on test should do anyways it’s an automatic antibody check so you’d have your answer, but that’s no guarantee that means immunity to mutated strains.


----------



## Mythos

I got my second Moderna shot in January through work.. Felt like dog shit the day after the second one then the day after that felt 100% normal and have been fine since. In retrospect probably shouldn't have gone on a 3 mile run right after my second shot but still wasn't too bad.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

I'm on the list to take the Johnson and Johnson vaccine because my wife keeps giving me shit about not wanting to take an mRNA vaccine that was rushed into production.  For some reason, SHE says I'm overly paranoid because I worked for the government in the medical side as a project/grants accountant and I have seen first hand the results of experimental medications...

The only two ways I have managed to shut her up were to ask for the 10 year mRNA long term studies on THIS vaccine or threaten to find a girlfriend who didn't bitch as much as she did....  Don't do the latter unless you like shit being thrown at you...


----------



## j2048b

im not taking it due to it being an "experimental" ive never in my lifetime seen a so called "vccine" get made in a matter of months....this isnt a vaccine...

https://www.westonaprice.org/podcast/its-gene-therapy-not-a-vaccine/


we can debate all day long about this, but anyone here ever seen a "vaccine take as short of time as this one did? nope...because its not a vaccine....


people around me have taken it, if anything good comes of it then so be it....no flu shot for me


----------



## rawdeal

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'm on the list to take the Johnson and Johnson vaccine because my wife keeps giving me shit about not wanting to take an mRNA vaccine that was rushed into production.  For some reason, SHE says I'm overly paranoid because I worked for the government in the medical side as a project/grants accountant and I have seen first hand the results of experimental medications...
> 
> The only two ways I have managed to shut her up were to ask for the 10 year mRNA long term studies on THIS vaccine or threaten to find a girlfriend who didn't bitch as much as she did....  Don't do the latter unless you like shit being thrown at you...



lmao ... a LOT of layered approach here, suggesting there's much to think about for potential vaccine recipients.  

In my case (and everyone, including notsoswole's, situations may vary), I tend to trust what real established scientists who have not been bought and sold by politicians or media more than I do than the politicians and media themselves who *arrived* bought + sold several yrs ago.  I factored in (MY) current age, considered the mythical "3 score plus ten," added another 10 or 20, and decided vaccines were right for me.

I do not intend to update my self-observations here every 5 or 10 years, but if I go radio-silent meantime, draw your conclusions, keep track of what millions of others will have been reported to experience, and act accordingly if it's not too late.  So far, 2 shots down, *no sides, many* days masked and/or somewhat distanced, none, some, or all of which may have been unnecessary ... and Obama STILL hasn't come to take my guns or inject me with BillGates/GeorgeSoros ions ... so far


----------



## Pooh6369

Just got the 1st yesterday the Pfizer. 2nd dose in 3 weeks, got it because wife has autoimmune issues


----------



## TeddyBear

Second shot tomorrow.
I also have social plans the next two days, so hopefully it doesn’t knock me out.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

The panda got his, man up ya wussies


----------



## JuiceTrain

My company offered it but the day I went (about 30mins late) they said they ran out of vaccines today and that i would have to come the next day during work hours so I said fuk it. Not gonna miss out on money for some b/s.

How can you run out of vaccines today and automatically have some for tomorrow.

And if my name was on the list to get a shot that day, shouldn't that mean 1 shot would've been reserved specifically for me. So that means you potentially gave away a reserved "life saving" compound to someone else who shouldn't have gotten it.

Which essentially means you said fuk your life Juice,
So my response is fuk you too bruh lol....so no shots for me.


----------



## stonetag

Both shots under the belt, simple and done.


----------



## German89

j2048b said:


> im not taking it due to it being an "experimental" ive never in my lifetime seen a so called "vccine" get made in a matter of months....this isnt a vaccine...
> 
> https://www.westonaprice.org/podcast/its-gene-therapy-not-a-vaccine/
> 
> 
> we can debate all day long about this, but anyone here ever seen a "vaccine take as short of time as this one did? nope...because its not a vaccine....
> 
> 
> people around me have taken it, if anything good comes of it then so be it....no flu shot for me



That's what people are forgetting the fact that we are still in a pandemic they legally can push the vaccine.  They need something like 3 million dead.  So if we continue the, 'pandemic' 'lockdowns' it gives pharma the legal rights to push the experimental drug.  People are so desperate to take it, forgetting it's just a corona-virus. There is nothing deadly about it.  After a year of all this, there should be no excuse for lack of research. 

How will we know the 'vaxx' is working will survival rate go from 99.7% to 99.8%?

And I honestly don't care if you get the vaccine.  Just don't think the entire world needs to be inaugurated.   And now NBA is tippy toeing the Idea of opening up a section of the area for vaccinated people only.  Remember people.   Last year this was just a conspiracy theory.  Everything David Icke has predicted has come true. 

You gave up your human rights and freedom and you will never get them back.  I want to thank everyone who feed into this bogus.  I appreciate it.

No one is even talk about all the domestic abuse, drug addition, child abuse, over doses and suicides but, hey... Maybe if they get the vaccine they can return to, what yall are calling 'normal' - there is no more normal.  it's fuking gone.


----------



## rawdeal

JuiceTrain said:


> My company offered it but the day I went (about 30mins late) they said they ran out of vaccines today and that i would have to come the next day during work hours so I said fuk it. Not gonna miss out on money for some b/s.
> 
> How can you run out of vaccines today and automatically have some for tomorrow . . .



Not sure what you're saying here ... were *you* about 30 minutes late, or was it *they* who were running behind about 30 minutes?  Either way, transportation and storage issues probably were behind the glitch.  The vaccines all have to be kept at freezer-like temps until a certain time before they plan to inject people.  Pfizer in particular has to be kept at temps below what normal freezers can do, so it's likely your company had another brand, but still one they had to worry about, storage-wise and timing-wise.

If *you* were late, it's likely they used your reserved dose on someone else just to avoid having to throw out a dose that woulda been getting too warm to be used, i.e. wasted, and trashed.  If they were the ones behind schedule, yeah, that does suck.  But I imagine it will be common as more and more employers and other sites get into the mix ... overall, more accessibility is a good thing, but clusterfuuks happen in all human endeavors.

I was lucky enough to be in a priority classification and got my 2 Pfizers weeks ago through the biggest hospital chain in my area, one that had the ultra-freezers *and* was well prepared to do this kind of project ... I doubt it will be as smooth-sailing for all Americans as we go further into 2021.  If it is true "misery loves company," get some (minor) comfort from the fact many countries are complaining that America and just a few other nations are hogging the worldwide supply of vaccines at the expense of all of the also-ran nations.


----------



## JuiceTrain

That's a better explanation;
The way I looked at was..I signed up for some free shxt
Than they gave away my free shxt to someone else and wanted me to lose money to get another chance

I was only pissed at the fact they wanted me to lose money tbh


----------



## j2048b

German89 said:


> That's what people are forgetting the fact that we are still in a pandemic they legally can push the vaccine.  They need something like 3 million dead.  So if we continue the, 'pandemic' 'lockdowns' it gives pharma the legal rights to push the experimental drug.  People are so desperate to take it, forgetting it's just a corona-virus. There is nothing deadly about it.  After a year of all this, there should be no excuse for lack of research.
> 
> How will we know the 'vaxx' is working will survival rate go from 99.7% to 99.8%?
> 
> And I honestly don't care if you get the vaccine.  Just don't think the entire world needs to be inaugurated.   And now NBA is tippy toeing the Idea of opening up a section of the area for vaccinated people only.  Remember people.   Last year this was just a conspiracy theory.  Everything David Icke has predicted has come true.
> 
> You gave up your human rights and freedom and you will never get them back.  I want to thank everyone who feed into this bogus.  I appreciate it.
> 
> No one is even talk about all the domestic abuse, drug addition, child abuse, over doses and suicides but, hey... Maybe if they get the vaccine they can return to, what yall are calling 'normal' - there is no more normal.  it's fuking gone.




dayum 1000 % spot on.....its crazy how much freedom people have sat and blindly just given away...its crazy, *religious* wise...this might be that mark of the beast...take the vax, get a card, without it u cant congregate....etc..... 

its been crazy all around....and guess whats next??

(it has already begun with these shootings).....


----------



## German89

j2048b said:


> dayum 1000 % spot on.....its crazy how much freedom people have sat and blindly just given away...its crazy, *religious* wise...this might be that mark of the beast...take the vax, get a card, without it u cant congregate....etc.....
> 
> its been crazy all around....and guess whats next??
> 
> (it has already begun with these shootings).....



I know.  Whatever man.  I don't need to go to some stupid ass concert or watch dribble ball or kick ball.. I can deal with watching hockey on tv. 

Shootings are tailored to have people fall for the, 'guns bad' narrative.  Funny how all this shootings just started happening and nothing happened when trump was in house?  Just a outsiders observation.


----------



## j2048b

German89 said:


> I know.  Whatever man.  I don't need to go to some stupid ass concert or watch dribble ball or kick ball.. I can deal with watching hockey on tv.
> 
> Shootings are tailored to have people fall for the, 'guns bad' narrative.  Funny how all this shootings just started happening and nothing happened when trump was in house?  Just a outsiders observation.




yep!! 

im a hockey fan as well, rather it than stupid football (diva s hit) and ball in hole

the reason there were not as many shootings when trump was in office is because republicans arent f ucked in their heads....he allowed men to be men.....dems want total control along with fascism, fake narratives and to continue to divide the country with race, plandemics and lbgtqf--ghijklmnop type people and illegals to all have more rights....... or something along those lines

now go get a vaccine, ull be safe, trust the government......we wont give u small pox blankies,


----------



## TeddyBear

Just got the second dose today, about 5 hours ago, feeling good so far. Dick seems to hang a bit more while flaccid, quads seem more defined, shoulders more capped. 10/10 recommend.


----------



## German89




----------



## Janoy Cresva

German89 said:


> You gave up your human rights and freedom and you will never get them back.  I want to thank everyone who feed into this bogus.  I appreciate it.



Yep. Same principle for what happened after 911. I'm one of the only people in my department who hasn't taken it and has no plans to. They keep on asking me about it, so much for HIPPA

I have severe food allergies, if I get a terrible reaction or worse my job won't give a fuk and I have no legal recourse for being treated like a guinea pig.

Really disappointed in Americans' response to this. I expect this from foo foo European countries


----------



## Mind2muscle

I have not gotten it and don’t plan to.  I am shocked at the number of people rolling up their sleeves for this.  I blame the media and the politicians for this chaos.  And it is infuriating that they’re now trying again to take away “assault rifles” when if you look at the data most deaths from guns are by handgun.  Also more gun related deaths are by suicide.  Don’t get me wrong mass shootings are horrific and need to stop but they need to look at the data and the big picture.


----------



## The Phoenix

Janoy Cresva said:


> Yep. Same principle for what happened after 911. I'm one of the only people in my department who hasn't taken it and has no plans to. They keep on asking me about it, so much for HIPPA
> 
> I have severe food allergies, if I get a terrible reaction or worse my job won't give a fuk and I have no legal recourse for being treated like a guinea pig.
> 
> Really disappointed in Americans' response to this. I expect this from foo foo European countries



I don’t plan to take it either for it’s lack of testing and the fact that I know there’s a live virus.  My souse got second vaccine and with already having COVID, I recognized the symptoms and gave my spouse a 12oz bottle water with 5mL’s of Chlorite (Cl-O3) & 2 tintures of colloidal silver and the pain and discomfort usually felt with COVID dissipated within the hour as the lymph nodes absorbed all the lactic acidosis created by the virus/vaccine. As for me, I have adverse reactions and have litigation pending that  I can’t even discuss about vaccines and western medicine in general.


----------



## slicwilly2000

The Phoenix said:


> I don’t plan to take it either for it’s lack of testing and the fact that I know there’s a live virus.  My souse got second vaccine and with already having COVID, I recognized the symptoms and gave my spouse a 12oz bottle water with 5mL’s of Chlorite (Cl-O3) & 2 tintures of colloidal silver and the pain and discomfort usually felt with COVID dissipated within the hour as the lymph nodes absorbed all the lactic acidosis created by the virus/vaccine. As for me, I have adverse reactions and have litigation pending that  I can’t even discuss about vaccines and western medicine in general.



That litigation would be interesting for sure.  Share it when you can.

Slic.


----------



## The Phoenix

slicwilly2000 said:


> That litigation would be interesting for sure.  Share it when you can.
> 
> Slic.



They’ll pro’ly have me not say anything after the fact.


----------



## BRICKS

View attachment 11770


Perfect for this thread


----------



## The Tater

I’m getting my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine next week. I had a bad time with covid but I usually don’t even get the flu shot.


----------



## Gadawg

Youre gonna have a bad time with the vaccine Tater. I know three people who had covid and tried to get the vaccine after (I dont understand the logic). All three said the first shot was worse than the covid and none would take the second shot. 

Im not saying this bc Im anti vax. Im getting my first shot soon. I just dont get why people who had the virus still want the vaccine. Theres a ton of talk for some reason about antibodies but thats not the end all be all of our immune systems. Innate immunity due to infection has been proven stronger than any vaccine in history. I think this is pharma companies twisting the science.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

Gadawg said:


> Youre gonna have a bad time with the vaccine Tater. I know three people who had covid and tried to get the vaccine after (I dont understand the logic). All three said the first shot was worse than the covid and none would take the second shot.
> 
> Im not saying this bc Im anti vax. Im getting my first shot soon. I just dont get why people who had the virus still want the vaccine. Theres a ton of talk for some reason about antibodies but thats not the end all be all of our immune systems. Innate immunity due to infection has been proven stronger than any vaccine in history. I think this is pharma companies twisting the science.


 Innate immunity like George Washington inoculating his soldiers at Valley Forge?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Lots of people selling the covid cards saying u have been vaccinated. I recommend start fukking the vaccine girls and hook yourself up. Fuk the government and the communist ways . Not this Russian


----------



## slicwilly2000

Bro Bundy said:


> Lots of people selling the covid cards saying u have been vaccinated. I recommend start fukking the vaccine girls and hook yourself up. Fuk the government and the communist ways . Not this Russian



How much are covid cards going for?  I might be interested in buying one in the future in case they try to make the vax mandatory.  

Slic.


----------



## The Phoenix

slicwilly2000 said:


> How much are covid cards going for?  I might be interested in buying one in the future in case they try to make the vax mandatory.
> 
> Slic.



I think he was being sarcastic. Literally you could just photo copy it.


----------



## German89

Bro Bundy said:


> Lots of people selling the covid cards saying u have been vaccinated. I recommend start fukking the vaccine girls and hook yourself up. Fuk the government and the communist ways . Not this Russian



It won't be a 'card'.  I know we see the pictures online but they already have apps for this crap.  And soon, it will just be implemented in your skin.  

IE. Amazon ONE.  And the sweeds have been using their hands to access purchases/bank account and security for a while now.  

But I mean, it's all for their safety, right?  At this point bundy you should be encouraging those who want it so that we can get over this hurdle and move forward.


----------



## The Tater

Gadawg said:


> Youre gonna have a bad time with the vaccine Tater. I know three people who had covid and tried to get the vaccine after (I dont understand the logic). All three said the first shot was worse than the covid and none would take the second shot.
> 
> Im not saying this bc Im anti vax. Im getting my first shot soon. I just dont get why people who had the virus still want the vaccine. Theres a ton of talk for some reason about antibodies but thats not the end all be all of our immune systems. Innate immunity due to infection has been proven stronger than any vaccine in history. I think this is pharma companies twisting the science.



I completely understand Dawg. I don’t want to get into the politics of it but my employer will require the vaccine before long so I’m getting out in front of that. I do not have antibodies per my last blood donation a couple of weeks ago. I’m ok with the vaccine or I wouldn’t do it.


----------



## The Phoenix

The Tater said:


> I completely understand Dawg. I don’t want to get into the politics of it but my employer will require the vaccine before long so I’m getting out in front of that. I do not have antibodies per my last blood donation a couple of weeks ago. I’m ok with the vaccine or I wouldn’t do it.



If you have issues with the vaccine; take chlorite & colloidal silver. These are remedies for COVID, but since they are injecting you with COVID proteins, it will have the same effect on opening up your lymph nodes to absorb that uncomforted and uneasy feeling you get from taking the vaccine. I didn’t take vaccine but my spouse did and that is what I recommended and the tiredness & soreness went away within the hour.


----------



## Ped X

The Phoenix said:


> If you have issues with the vaccine; take chlorite & colloidal silver. These are remedies for COVID, but since they are injecting you with COVID proteins, it will have the same effect on opening up your lymph nodes to absorb that uncomforted and uneasy feeling you get from taking the vaccine. I didn’t take vaccine but my spouse did and that is what I recommended and the tiredness & soreness went away within the hour.



I haven't been following too closely so I may be wrong but I thought that the vaccine was different in that it didn't actually contain the Covid proteins? Instead it has your own body produce them?


----------



## The Phoenix

Ped X said:


> I haven't been following too closely so I may be wrong but I thought that the vaccine was different in that it didn't actually contain the Covid proteins? Instead it has your own body produce them?



I am sure it’s your body producing the same proteins as COVID. I know vaccine use your body to produce proteins but In either case the remedy works for both the vaccine and virus.


----------



## Ped X

The Phoenix said:


> I am sure it’s your body producing the same proteins as COVID. I know vaccine use your body but I either case the remedy works for both the vaccine and virus.



Your body produces the same proteins as the vaccine?


----------



## CJ

Ped X said:


> Your body produces the same proteins as the vaccine?



The Spike Protein, not the virus itself.

At least the MRNA vaccines do. Not sure about the J&J vaccine.


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> The Spike Protein, not the virus itself.
> 
> At least the MRNA vaccines do. Not sure about the J&J vaccine.



There you go. “I’m an engineer, not a doctor” - The Anti-McCoy (for all you trekkies out there). LOL


----------



## The Phoenix

Ped X said:


> Your body produces the same proteins as the vaccine?



Good question but thanks to my bro CJ; he ‘splains it better.


----------



## 1bigun11

Money, being the root of all socio-economic-political disease. Follow the money.....


----------



## The Tater

I typed something long here and I don’t feel the need to address it. Moving on.


----------



## Gadawg

I agree with everyone here.


----------



## white ape

Got my first Pfizer shot. Will get my second in 3 weeks. Don’t care. I’m over it. The military gave me all kinds of shots and multiple rounds of anthrax vaccines. Mentally I have never been the same since taking anti malaria drugs. The damage has been done. 

Everyone I talked to says the first shot is the worst if you have had covid. Second is worst if you have not had covid.


----------



## 1bigun11

Let’s be honest. The reason the threat of covid is such a divisive issue is that our government has lied to us so easily, so often, for so long about so many threats to our security that no one in their right mind would accept something as being true, just because the government says so. 

I am perfectly willing to believe that covid is as big a threat to our national security as Vietnam was when I was growing up, which they lied to us about to get us in, and then lied about to keep us in long after it was clear we were losing; lied to us about marijuana; lied to us about the steroids; lied to us about Iraq’s connection to 9-11; lied to us about Saddam Hussein’s weapons of mass destruction; and on and on for as long as I have been alive. 

We were due for another whopper about the time this covid scare came out. So pardon me. The government can bitch all it wants about folks like me who don’t drop to their knees and salute it every time it speaks. But that’s the price you pay for being a paid liar. Some people are just never going to believe you, even if you happen, once in a while, to tell the truth.

The fault is not with the doubters. The fault is in the credibility and reliability of the source.


----------



## Bro Bundy

It’s a card when u get the shot they give u one . This ain’t ashwitz im not getting a tattoo with a number


----------



## ccpro

Peer pressure...I'm feeling it.  I have biologists/scientist in my family circle and they are ever so trusting.  I'm sure I'll eventually get it but it's so arguable ...and yes I'm a bit paranoid.  90% of my office got covid, spread like wild fire.  I'm still good and take every precaution, it's hard to believe anyone's theory especially big bro.


----------



## slicwilly2000

Everyone at work called in sick with covid today.  They all got tested.  One guy tested positive and the rest are waiting on their results.  People are legitimately scared.  I feel 100% well.  That's probably a benefit of treating my body better than the average person.  

Slic.


----------



## Joliver

1bigun11 said:


> Let’s be honest. The reason the threat of covid is such a divisive issue is that our government has lied to us so easily, so often, for so long about so many threats to our security that no one in their right mind would accept something as being true, just because the government says so.
> 
> I am perfectly willing to believe that covid is as big a threat to our national security as Vietnam was when I was growing up, which they lied to us about to get us in, and then lied about to keep us in long after it was clear we were losing; lied to us about marijuana; lied to us about the steroids; lied to us about Iraq’s connection to 9-11; lied to us about Saddam Hussein’s weapons of mass destruction; and on and on for as long as I have been alive.
> 
> We were due for another whopper about the time this covid scare came out. So pardon me. The government can bitch all it wants about folks like me who don’t drop to their knees and salute it every time it speaks. But that’s the price you pay for being a paid liar. Some people are just never going to believe you, even if you happen, once in a while, to tell the truth.
> 
> The fault is not with the doubters. The fault is in the credibility and reliability of the source.



And then...out of absolutely nowhere....the flat earthers showed up.


----------



## The Phoenix

Joliver said:


> And then...out of absolutely nowhere....the flat earthers showed up.



Ad-hominem attack are common for people that have no comeback or skin in the debate. That’s very big of you there guy.


----------



## Joliver

The Phoenix said:


> Ad-hominem attack are common for people that have no comeback or skin in the debate. That’s very big of you there guy.



Make like a tree...and get out of here. --biff tannen. 

Read who all liked his post.


----------



## John Ziegler

the wife works as a private chef for a group of stock market traders in an upscale high rise apartment building 

they all got the shot's yesterday  & says the pip started half an hour after & is still sore today nothing major

will repost after her second shot


----------



## Robdjents

Got my first one yesterday...the pip is awful but I think that was due to the 80 year old shaking man that gave it to me. He was not gentle like I am when I pin lol. Got really tired in the afternoon but I feel fine. I got it cuz the wife did. The things we do for those we love.


----------



## BrotherIron

white ape said:


> Got my first Pfizer shot. Will get my second in 3 weeks. Don’t care. I’m over it. The military gave me all kinds of shots and multiple rounds of anthrax vaccines. Mentally I have never been the same since taking anti malaria drugs. The damage has been done.
> 
> Everyone I talked to says the first shot is the worst if you have had covid. Second is worst if you have not had covid.



It's been just the opposite from all those I've spoke to. The second has been worse if you've had it and it doesn't seem to matter which you get ie. Moderna or Pfizer.  

If I going to be forced to take a shot, I'll get the J&J since it's using the old means of making a vaccine.


----------



## dragon1952

I get my second Pfizer today.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

I took the J&J vaccine on Tuesday.  Yesterday, I woke up with a chill and a slight headache.  The headache grew worse as the day progressed, then went away with some Excedrine Tension Headache relief.  After that, I experienced some fatigue, went to sleep at 9 something PM, woke up at 7 AM feeling great.  Yeah, I did oversleep a little, but if that is the worst the vaccine does to me, I'm all for it.

It was recommended that I take the vaccine by my doctor due to the fact that I am still experiencing symptoms from having an actual COVID-19 infection back in November 2020.  At this point, I'm willing to try anything to not suffer from random headaches, breathing issues, nausea, and fatigue.  I also had an issue with my body regulating its own temperature where it would be in the 97 degree range.  That usually coincided with the fatigue.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller

I got my first Moderna last Friday. I'm not sure I had any side effects, possibly a little fatigue and/or sore back, but both could be from working out a lot. Hopefully I'll be as lucky with the second dose.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

The Johnson and Johnson vaccine...

Not good maan


----------



## Koolio

I got my 2nd pfizer shot last Sunday...I experienced some fatigue...


----------



## Gadawg

I got first moderna last wed. No noticeable anything. I feel like shit daily now anyway thanks to blood pressure meds so I might not have even noticed.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

BrotherIron said:


> It's been just the opposite from all those I've spoke to. The second has been worse if you've had it and it doesn't seem to matter which you get ie. Moderna or Pfizer.
> 
> If I going to be forced to take a shot, I'll get the J&J since it's using the old means of making a vaccine.



not anymore you won’t. They’re scrapping it and Astra Zeneca it appears. They want you to get that nice juicy mrna one.


----------



## 1bigun11

Sounds like the side effects from the shot are about the same for most people as the effects from catching covid would be for most people— Headache, fatigue. Even nothing at all..... 

Gee. What a miracle.


----------



## The Phoenix

1bigun11 said:


> Sounds like the side effects from the shot are about the same for most people as the effects from catching covid would be for most people— Headache, fatigue. Even nothing at all.....
> 
> Gee. What a miracle.



And the same remedies that work against the covid also work against the vaccine.


----------



## slicwilly2000

I have had one friend get the vaccine and not get any side effects from it.  Unusual.

Slic.


----------



## Voyagersixone

First Pfizer shot yesterday. A little minor pip and some fatigue but nothing major. 

cohiba - thanks for coming back with all the information and support behind it!


----------



## Trump

Second Astra Zeneca jab this morning, if I go quiet. Have had a blood clot and died


----------



## HollyWoodCole

I work from home and we "distance" from others naturally anyway.  

My work usually requires me to travel and that time is coming back, I believe this year.  I'm guessing I'll have to get vaccinated whether I want to or not.


----------



## pharmacist

Got first dose in January and second mid February. No pip, no side effects, antibodies are high, got myself tested. In November-December I had Covid as well with no symptoms. So it seems it does not affect me much...


----------



## flenser

Got my second Pfizer shot a few weeks ago. No pip or sides with either. My wife had flu symptoms for a couple of days after her second.

On all the talk here about vaccine safety, etc. here's Tucker Carlson with the stats. You won't see this on youtube.

Here's a link to his government source if anyone wants to check his work. I'm too lazy.


----------



## ftf

First pfizer two days ago. Less pip then a Sust shot. No other sides.


----------



## Gadawg

2nd moderna two days ago. Some PIP. Not bad. Woke up at midnight that night with crazy tinnitus, headache, and loads of energy. Didnt sleep til 5am. Little dizzy next day til noon. Totally normal after. 

Sure hope that vampire Fauci (whose research created this virus) doesnt get a dime from my shot.


----------



## Voyagersixone

2nd Pfizer yesterday. Woke up with a headache (nothing excedrine couldn’t kill) but have been physically exhausted all day.


----------



## Blacktail

Nope. Not going to be a sheep for a virus with a 98% survival rate


----------



## The Phoenix

Voyagersixone said:


> 2nd Pfizer yesterday. Woke up with a headache (nothing excedrine couldn’t kill) but have been physically exhausted all day.



Like this dude says in the video, it’s much like going to the gym. No pain, no immunity. You need to experience pain if you “want to build them biceps  “. 


https://youtu.be/the81FQoAUI


----------



## HydroEJP88

My company told us if we get it we don’t have to wear our masks anymore. Same with the state also. So I’ll be getting mine tomorrow so I can go without a mask for 12hrs a day. 

I’m not for nor am I against the vaccine and what people believe. Do what you need to do to feel comfortable and safe


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

One of my clients is a manager at a major chain grocery store and he told me they were bribed to take the vaccine.  They received paid time off from work plus $100 for each injection.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Eric Clapton
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/eric-clapton-disastrous-vaccine-propaganda-1170264/


----------



## diver

Unfortunately, this topic has become politicized. So in the interest of not pissing anyone off I will not comment on whether I've had the vaccines or not. LOL


----------



## lifter6973

No rush for me yet until they start restricting travel if you don't have the vaccine.  I am not anti-vax but I personally would like to see the an extended timeline of those that have had this vaccine closer to what we normally see in clinical trials.


----------



## FarmerTed

I was anti-vax but gave up the fight to a nagging wife.
Had my second Moderna last week. No waiting in line at either appointment, painless injections, and minimal sides.
It might be killing me slowly but as of now, I'm fine.


----------



## The Tater

https://www.instagram.com/p/CPWmW6vg7Ff/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## nicocujo

I'm not  planning to take it. If it is truly approved (which I doubt) there will be thousands of lawsuits against Pfizer due to people having allergic reactions to the chemicals in it. They can't afford that.


----------



## flenser

nicocujo said:


> I'm not  planning to take it. If it is truly approved (which I doubt) there will be thousands of lawsuits against Pfizer due to people having allergic reactions to the chemicals in it. They can't afford that.


Can't sue Pfizer for vaccine sides. They have a stay out of court free card...


----------



## DesertRose

I'm itching to get the booster; I'll be eligible in January. After 3 doses of Pfizer, I think I'll finally feel comfortable enough to rejoin a gym again. Can't wait.


----------



## Bdbolo

DEADlifter said:


> I'm getting the first of the two shots tomorrow.  Has anyone else here received the vaccine?


Yes I had both of the phizer and had no side effects at all


----------



## FearThaGear

nicocujo said:


> I'm not  planning to take it. If it is truly approved (which I doubt) there will be thousands of lawsuits against Pfizer due to people having allergic reactions to the chemicals in it. They can't afford that.


Have you been asleep?


----------



## dk8594

CohibaRobusto said:


> The problem with reposting stuff like this, is that you're directly contributing to the misinformation out there. It's not responsible, and you're making people afraid to get vaccines for reasons that are factually inaccurate.


Sorry @CohibaRobusto .  It’s a well known fact that the chip shortage in the automotive industry is due to all the chips being injected into people’s arms as part of this so called vaccination effort.

source: the lady in the checkout line with the crocs.


----------



## cruickshankgoat

i have had both of my pfizer jabs. I didnt get any sides but my girl got a bit of a headache after the second one. non event 

Hoping the world opens up again for Australia soon.


----------



## dirtys1x

I’m in medicine. I got the vaccine but was ultimately forced to because I work in the hospital. It makes sense though for health care workers. As far as others being forced to? It’s a little slimy. I feel sorry for all the govt workers who it’s being pushed onto.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Take your pick:









						COVID-19 Vaccination
					

COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




					www.cdc.gov
				












						Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update: June 25, 2021
					

Coronavirus Update




					www.fda.gov
				












						Myocarditis Following Immunization With mRNA COVID-19 Vaccines in Members of the US Military
					

This case series describes myocarditis presenting after COVID-19 vaccination within the Military Health System.




					jamanetwork.com
				




Myocarditis (inflammation of the heart muscle) and pericarditis (inflammation of the lining outside the heart) have occurred in some people who have received the Moderna COVID‑19 Vaccine. In most of these people, symptoms began within a few days following receipt of the second dose of the Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine. The chance of having this occur is very low. You should seek medical attention right away if you have any of the following symptoms after receiving the Moderna COVID‑19 Vaccine:

    Chest pain
    Shortness of breath
    Feelings of having a fast-beating, fluttering, or pounding heart

Side effects that have been reported during post‑authorization use of the Moderna COVID‑19 Vaccine include:

    Severe allergic reactions
    Myocarditis (inflammation of the heart muscle)
    Pericarditis (inflammation of the lining outside the heart)

Although they claim that these adverse heart reactions are rare, on the VAERS website they are also under-reporting or reducing the number of adverse reaction claims. Not only for heart issues, but other issues as well. Many people from all walks of life have seen numbers go way up and then somehow get changed to a lower number. Whatever that may mean to you.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Probably mostly safe, though doesnt do much, especially for new variants. Some folks may die from the jab, though rare. A gal I went to HS with, her 30 yr old daughter just died from the Vax, she's a teacher and was pushed into getting it or they'd fire her. She was never sick, never had THE COVE. She's now dead, go figure... Anyone can die from a reaction to a drug, but being pushed into it, threatened, etc is Immoral and possibly illegal..


----------



## Skullcrusher

I was recently checking out case studies in a few different countries where they compared spread of covid by those who have developed natural immunities vs those who have been vaccinated. What they had in common was that those who vaccinated were much more likely to spread the virus. Also, those who were vaccinated early were much more likely to contract a newer variant of covid. The percentages for those with natural immunities were much lower.

So are the vaccines actually slowing the spread of covid or are they keeping it going?

I support everyone's right to choose what they put in their own bodies...but it's something to consider.


----------



## Dnewell2004

Me my wife and 2 oldest have the Pfizer. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FearThaGear

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Probably mostly safe, though doesnt do much, especially for new variants. Some folks may die from the jab, though rare. A gal I went to HS with, her 30 yr old daughter just died from the Vax, she's a teacher and was pushed into getting it or they'd fire her. She was never sick, never had THE COVE. She's now dead, go figure... Anyone can die from a reaction to a drug, but being pushed into it, threatened, etc is Immoral and possibly illegal..


Can you link any article or obituary about this?

I've heard stories like this but never with any actual backing outside of social media posts.

I'd just like to see it in black and white so to speak.

Not doubting your claim. Just curious.


----------



## flenser

Skullcrusher said:


> I was recently checking out case studies in a few different countries where they compared spread of covid by those who have developed natural immunities vs those who have been vaccinated. What they had in common was that those who vaccinated were much more likely to spread the virus. Also, those who were vaccinated early were much more likely to contract a newer variant of covid. The percentages for those with natural immunities were much lower.
> 
> So are the vaccines actually slowing the spread of covid or are they keeping it going?
> 
> I support everyone's right to choose what they put in their own bodies...but it's something to consider.



If you're talking about the Vietnam study in the Lancet, I think several sites misinterpreted the study as a comparison between vaccinated and unvaccinated, when it was vaccinated with Alpha vs vaccinated with Delta. It showed that unlike Alpha, infected vaccinated even without symptoms could easily spread Delta to other vaccinated due to the much higher viral loads they carried from Delta. All test subjects were fully vaccinated hospital workers, so there was no measure of viral loads for unvaccinated infections. 

Still a significant negative for the long term effectiveness of the current vaccine. I'm sure the NEXT vaccine will be more durable, they will tell us.


----------



## Skullcrusher

flenser said:


> If you're talking about the Vietnam study in the Lancet, I think several sites misinterpreted the study as a comparison between vaccinated and unvaccinated, when it was vaccinated with Alpha vs vaccinated with Delta. It showed that unlike Alpha, infected vaccinated even without symptoms could easily spread Delta to other vaccinated due to the much higher viral loads they carried from Delta. All test subjects were fully vaccinated hospital workers, so there was no measure of viral loads for unvaccinated infections.
> 
> Still a significant negative for the long term effectiveness of the current vaccine. I'm sure the NEXT vaccine will be more durable, they will tell us.











						Comparing SARS-CoV-2 natural immunity to vaccine-induced immunity: reinfections versus breakthrough infections
					

Background Reports of waning vaccine-induced immunity against COVID-19 have begun to surface. With that, the comparable long-term protection conferred by previous infection with SARS-CoV-2 remains unclear.  Methods We conducted a retrospective observational study comparing three groups...




					www.medrxiv.org


----------



## flenser

...


Skullcrusher said:


> Comparing SARS-CoV-2 natural immunity to vaccine-induced immunity: reinfections versus breakthrough infections
> 
> 
> Background Reports of waning vaccine-induced immunity against COVID-19 have begun to surface. With that, the comparable long-term protection conferred by previous infection with SARS-CoV-2 remains unclear.  Methods We conducted a retrospective observational study comparing three groups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medrxiv.org


Not sure it supports, "those who are vaccinated are more likely to spread...". More vaccinated may become infected making them the greater threat by numbers, but not by a given individual.

Edit: NM, I get your point. When I first read what you wrote I was specifically thinking of the other study which had been misrepresented on several sites.


----------



## DEADlifter

dk8594 said:


> Sorry @CohibaRobusto .  It’s a well known fact that the chip shortage in the automotive industry is due to all the chips being injected into people’s arms as part of this so called vaccination effort.
> 
> source: the lady in the checkout line with the crocs.




AND.... DK GETS POST OF THE WEEK HONORS!!!!!!!

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 The lady in the crocs. Made my morning.  Good one.


----------



## Migmaster

Got the 2 Moderns shots. Still supposed to wear mask at work. Do you all think this will end in say another year. I really have my doubts


----------



## weightlossburn

Migmaster said:


> Got the 2 Moderns shots. Still supposed to wear mask at work. Do you all think this will end in say another year. I really have my doubts


I got the Moderna as well.  24 hour pain at site of injection for both.  The 2nd shot also made me feel off for a few hours.


----------



## The Phoenix

nicocujo said:


> I'm not planning to take it. If it is truly approved (which I doubt) there will be thousands of lawsuits against Pfizer due to people having allergic reactions to the chemicals in it. They can't afford that.



I thought they couldn’t go after the drug manufacturer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1bigun11

Migmaster said:


> Got the 2 Moderns shots. Still supposed to wear mask at work. Do you all think this will end in say another year. I really have my doubts


I don't think it will end.  I think the risks of covid were extremely overblown by the media to induce mass panic, and the abilities of our own immune systems to deal with it were so minimalized to create a false sense of necessity for a miracle vaccine to save us all from mass extinction.

When evidence came out that the virus was not nearly as dangerous and as contagious and deadly as had originally been reported by the media "experts," the experts doubled down, forcing isolation and worthless masks and the entire shutdown of huge segments of the economy. 

None of the experts seem to mention that our human bodies have been fighting off deadly viruses quite well for about two million years, thank you very much, and that our natural immune system is actually very good it.  

Now the studies are showing that the people who ignored the panic and the experts and their mask advice, etc, and just went ahead with their life and caught the disease and dealt with it through their own functioning immune system have more protection than those who lived in fear and isolation and masks and took the vaccine.  

I came from the generation when a child got the chicken pox virus, (or mumps or measles or whatever) the other mothers would round up their kids and come over for a chicken pox party in the hopes that their child would also catch it and get it over with.  I wish more of that had happened with adults with well functioning immune systems with covid two years ago.  Then we would be done now.

But we chose to go the route of fear, rather than the route of confrontation, and if covid fear hasn't stopped yet it is never going to.  There will always be another "variant" about to come out some where, there will always be some expert speculating that this newer strain will be even more deadly than the last, there will always be an improved vaccine and booster just around the corner to be mandated, and there will always be fearful people trying to save themselves from what they have allowed themselves to be convinced is certain impending death if they don't comply.


----------



## DesertRose

cruickshankgoat said:


> i have had both of my pfizer jabs. I didnt get any sides but my girl got a bit of a headache after the second one. non event
> 
> Hoping the world opens up again for Australia soon.



Same! I'll be on the first flight to Australia when they finally get the borders reopened. Last I read, the PM said they wouldn't even consider it until 80% of the Australian population is vaccinated, and it would be a multi-stage process starting with the lowest risk countries. Still holding out hope that sometime in 2022 is feasible, but we'll see.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Are you still alive after the doomsday shot?


----------



## Hinderluck

Bro Bundy said:


> Are you still alive after the doomsday shot?



Kinda. I don't where this pain will take me. Hopefully, tomorrow I'll feel okay.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Hinderluck said:


> Kinda. I don't where this pain will take me. Hopefully, tomorrow I'll feel okay.


It’s all about protecting others .. bahah


----------



## The Phoenix

Hinderluck said:


> Kinda. I don't where this pain will take me. Hopefully, tomorrow I'll feel okay.



Take some colloidal silver and chlorite if you have it. That should take care of COVID symptoms of which the vaccine has the same spike proteins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlleyFox

I have and had no issues.


----------



## flenser

Am I missing something, or are the vaccines doing nothing here?


----------



## Blacktail

Not a chance in hell I’m getting that shot! Been seeing more people getting sick with the shot than without!  The more time that passes the more concerning it gets


----------



## Sicwun88

DEADlifter said:


> I'm getting the first of the two shots tomorrow.  Has anyone else here received the vaccine?


I got the 1st last week, 2 in mid September! No sides nothing


----------



## Skullcrusher

Vaccines in general have had RFID tags for quite a while. Even some flu vaccines. The tag is on the outside of the syringe or container and transmits data in real time. It is not injected into the recipient. It makes it possible to track how many people have received the vaccine in real time.

Some of you seem to think that the idea of a chip or RFID tag being injected into someone is some far fetched conspiracy theory that is just so fucking funny that you can hardly contain yourself.









						Scary Small: New Tracking Chip Size of a Dust Grain
					

The world's smallest and thinnest RFID tags, like electronic barcodes, were introduced Tuesday by Hitachi.




					www.livescience.com
				




When someone goes to prison in the state I am from they are injected into the shoulder with an RFID tag so that if they try to escape they can be quickly and easily reapprehended. Those tags are about the size of a tic tac. Much bigger than the tags in the article above.

So the technology has been around for a very long time. Even if there are no chips being injected into vaccine recipients now, it does not mean that it is impossible or unlikely in the future.


----------



## Trump

flenser said:


> Am I missing something, or are the vaccines doing nothing here?


Would depend on how many hospitalised or dead I would imagine


----------



## CJ

Kind of a tangent, but yesterday a family friend was going on and on about the Texas abortion law. She kept saying the catch phrase, My Body, My Choice.

Topic of conversation switched to the vaccines, and how she believes that we should all be forced to get it.

So much for "my body, my choice". 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Trump

CJ275 said:


> Kind of a tangent, but yesterday a family friend was going on and on about the Texas abortion law. She kept saying the catch phrase, My Body, My Choice.
> 
> Topic of conversation switched to the vaccines, and how she believes that we should all be forced to get it.
> 
> So much for "my body, my choice". 🤣🤣🤣


Bet you didn’t say anything


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> Bet you didn’t say anything


I was at work, the conversation was just relayed to me. But I would have, she's fun to fukk with!  🤣


----------



## RichardSilva

DEADlifter said:


> Has anyone else here received the vaccine?


I did it 2 monthes ago, everything is OK


----------



## bigbadjedi93

Just got the first Pfizer shot yesterday since the military is making it mandatory.   Wanted to get Moderna, but wasn’t an option.   Hopefully nothing happens other than some mild side affects after second shot.


----------



## IsaacRobertson

I'm completely vaccinated. When I got the shot, I experienced body ached but that's just it. Encourage everyone to do the same. Let's end this era of COVID


----------



## NbleSavage

CJ275 said:


> Kind of a tangent, but yesterday a family friend was going on and on about the Texas abortion law. She kept saying the catch phrase, My Body, My Choice.
> 
> Topic of conversation switched to the vaccines, and how she believes that we should all be forced to get it.
> 
> So much for "my body, my choice". 🤣🤣🤣


I've seen this same situation reversed - anti vaxers with the "My Body, My Choice" call who also oppose Roe v Wade. 

If we could all agree on that one simple principle that what one does with their body is in fact their choice, period hard stop, things would be far more simple in many aspects of life.


----------



## Bro Bundy

One thing I actually agree with the left on is abortion . It’s up to the woman if she wants to keep it or not. There should be a cut off date we’re u can’t get it if the baby is already developed past a curtain stage . Anyone know exactly what their fighting about ?? Is it abortion past a certain date in the pregnancy or no abortion at all ever?? I’m not really up to speed with this bullshit .. but I am for the right to get a abortion if you want one


----------



## TomJ

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Just got the first Pfizer shot yesterday since the military is making it mandatory.   Wanted to get Moderna, but wasn’t an option.   Hopefully nothing happens other than some mild side affects after second shot.


US military? you are free to get whatever shot you wish, the military can only force the pfizer though. 

Im being told you can also claim a religious exemption to avoid being forced into getting the faucci ouchi. This is what ill be doing when they finally get to my name. 

Im not some conspiracy theorist, however I also recognize that the vax came under some seriously sus and shady circumstances. That coupled with the fact that I am recovered covid pos, that I have no one at risk in my immediate circle, and that the vax isnt even effective, ill be dragging my feet as long as absolutely possible getting it.


----------



## flenser

TomJ said:


> US military? you are free to get whatever shot you wish, the military can only force the pfizer though.
> 
> Im being told you can also claim a religious exemption to avoid being forced into getting the faucci ouchi. This is what ill be doing when they finally get to my name.
> 
> Im not some conspiracy theorist, however I also recognize that the vax came under some seriously sus and shady circumstances. That coupled with the fact that I am recovered covid pos, that I have no one at risk in my immediate circle, and that the vax isnt even effective, ill be dragging my feet as long as absolutely possible getting it.


My daughter got a religious exemption at her university that mandates it, even for those who take all online courses which she now does. As a result, she has to take a COVID test once a week despite having no reason to be on campus.

So once a week she has to go to the university to a vending machine in a crowded cafeteria where she gets a COVID test using her student ID. Her unvaxxed self would never have to set foot on university grounds without that requirement. She has asked, but they refuse to mail it to her.


----------



## TomJ

flenser said:


> My daughter got a religious exemption at her university that mandates it, even for those who take all online courses which she now does. As a result, she has to take a COVID test once a week despite having no reason to be on campus.
> 
> So once a week she has to go to the university to a vending machine in a crowded cafeteria where she gets a COVID test using her student ID. Her unvaxxed self would never have to set foot on university grounds without that requirement. She has asked, but they refuse to mail it to her.


makes total sense right? like all the covid nonsense


----------



## flenser

Bro Bundy said:


> One thing I actually agree with the left on is abortion . It’s up to the woman if she wants to keep it or not. There should be a cut off date we’re u can’t get it if the baby is already developed past a curtain stage . Anyone know exactly what their fighting about ?? Is it abortion past a certain date in the pregnancy or no abortion at all ever?? I’m not really up to speed with this bullshit .. but I am for the right to get a abortion if you want one


If only the left actually believed that. They expend much effort to convince women and girls that abortion is just fine for any reason, influencing their choice, and they do it with public funds and public institutions. They lobby to make abortions easier and easier, and to have government pay for the procedures. They also lobby to move deadlines back as far as possible. Last year in VA there was an attempt to legalize certain post-birth "abortions".

The only involvement government should have with abortion laws is setting the criteria for when a child gains human rights.  Before then, it's property and subject to contract law. After that its life and liberty is protected by the same laws as everyone else.


----------



## MrBafner

I prefered to allow other people to have my vaccination and donated $20 to the local police force who are fighting the government over mandatory vaccinations. They wanted to raise $22,000 on the 8th of September, currently raised $87,000









						Say "No!" to the mandating of the COVID vaccines, organized by A Concerned Australian
					

LATEST UPDATE:  Thank-you to all who have supported us in our… A Concerned Australian needs your support for Say "No!" to the mandating of the COVID vaccines



					gofund.me


----------



## Bro Bundy

flenser said:


> If only the left actually believed that. They expend much effort to convince women and girls that abortion is just fine for any reason, influencing their choice, and they do it with public funds and public institutions. They lobby to make abortions easier and easier, and to have government pay for the procedures. They also lobby to move deadlines back as far as possible. Last year in VA there was an attempt to legalize certain post-birth "abortions".
> 
> The only involvement government should have with abortion laws is setting the criteria for when a child gains human rights.  Before then, it's property and subject to contract law. After that its life and liberty is protected by the same laws as everyone else.


So what are they fighting about I still don’t get it.. what does the right wing want ?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Right wing left wing ... Politics sounds like a god damn hockey game to me ...All I want to know is who’s playing goalie ??


----------



## Blacktail

Not getting that! To many red flags.


----------



## TomJ

MrBafner said:


> I prefered to allow other people to have my vaccination and donated $20 to the local police force who are fighting the government over mandatory vaccinations. They wanted to raise $22,000 on the 8th of September, currently raised $87,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say "No!" to the mandating of the COVID vaccines, organized by A Concerned Australian
> 
> 
> LATEST UPDATE:  Thank-you to all who have supported us in our… A Concerned Australian needs your support for Say "No!" to the mandating of the COVID vaccines
> 
> 
> 
> gofund.me


Real heros. 

Government overreach should be fought tooth and nail at every turn.


----------



## TomJ

Bro Bundy said:


> Right wing left wing ... Politics sounds like a god damn hockey game to me ...All I want to know is who’s playing goalie ??


Right wing and left wing both play for the same team. 
It's like pro wrestling, there's gonna be a hero and a villian, trying their hardest to make us believe they are fighting each other, when they're whole purpose is to keep us to distracted to think otherwise


----------



## flenser

Bro Bundy said:


> So what are they fighting about I still don’t get it.. what does the right wing want ?


Usually the right wing wants what the left wing wanted 10 years ago. It has had the votes at least twice to amend the US Constitution to set specific limits including an all out ban, and it didn't even try.


----------



## flenser

I lost my mind there for a second. I'm supposed to stay out of politics while on DNP. I'm backing out of this thread... : )


----------



## Skullcrusher

HUGE: Uttar Pradesh, India Announces State Is COVID-19 Free Proving the Effectiveness of "Deworming Drug" IVERMECTIN
					

The Gateway Pundit previously reported that COVID cases are plummeting in India thanks to new rules that promote Ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine to its massive population. The 33 districts in Uttar Pradesh, India have now become free from COVID-19 government informed on Friday. The recovery...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




We can't just have you going around curing yourselves with horse dewormer.

You must inject these vaccines that have a lower survival rate than covid.

Big Pharma wants YOU!


----------



## Bro Bundy

TomJ said:


> Right wing and left wing both play for the same team.
> It's like pro wrestling, there's gonna be a hero and a villian, trying their hardest to make us believe they are fighting each other, when they're whole purpose is to keep us to distracted to think otherwise


I know that ! Nwo got us all by the testicules


TomJ said:


> Right wing and left wing both play for the same team.
> It's like pro wrestling, there's gonna be a hero and a villian, trying their hardest to make us believe they are fighting each other, when they're whole purpose is to keep us to distracted to think otherwise


I know that ! Nwo has us all by the testicles


----------



## Kingjpwn

Just tried to get the second shot. Did arms in the morning, went to the vaccination place sweaty and hungry, forgot my ID and couldn't get it. Rode my bike to home to get the id, went back and they said we're out of vaccines. Fuck my life.


----------



## bubbersapr

i volunteered in march last year for the sinopharm vaccine trials.

Didn't get any side effects other than a little soreness at the injection site, the weird thing is that it made me sleep for like 12 hours on the first dose and something around 18 hours on the 2nd dose.

I took a 3rd dose on march of this and I'm scheduled to take a 4th dose on the 28th of this month, according to the ministry of health here in Bahrain, its advised to take a booster shot every 6 months for anyone below 45 years old and a dose every 3 months for anyone above 45 or suffering from underlying conditions like obesity or a chronic disease like diabetes.


----------



## Kingjpwn

bubbersapr said:


> i volunteered in march last year for the sinopharm vaccine trials.
> 
> Didn't get any side effects other than a little soreness at the injection site, the weird thing is that it made me sleep for like 12 hours on the first dose and something around 18 hours on the 2nd dose.
> 
> I took a 3rd dose on march of this and I'm scheduled to take a 4th dose on the 28th of this month, according to the ministry of health here in Bahrain, its advised to take a booster shot every 6 months for anyone below 45 years old and a dose every 3 months for anyone above 45 or suffering from underlying conditions like obesity or a chronic disease like diabetes.


That's a lot of shots. Well I assume you are used to it, haha!


----------



## eazy

Not yet. It's become a rule that you can't go into some places without a vax card or proof of negative test within the last 72 hours. 

As soon as that becomes policy at place I have to go like the grocery store, I guess I'll be getting it.

I don't have anything against it. I just feel weird being told what to do. I've never gotten a flu shot. I live an isolated lifestyle and don't see many people except for the grocery store.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bro Bundy said:


> One thing I actually agree with the left on is abortion . It’s up to the woman if she wants to keep it or not. There should be a cut off date we’re u can’t get it if the baby is already developed past a curtain stage . Anyone know exactly what their fighting about ?? Is it abortion past a certain date in the pregnancy or no abortion at all ever?? I’m not really up to speed with this bullshit .. but I am for the right to get a abortion if you want one


Texas just put their heartbeat law into effect recently. Which states that at about 6 weeks the baby has a heartbeat so it is considered a human life and abortion is illegal at that point.









						Texas Heartbeat Law | Texas ValuesTexas Values | Standing for faith, family, and freedom in Texas
					

The law went into effect on September 1st, 2021. The heartbeat is a key and universal medical predictor of whether human life exists. The Texas Heartbeat Law was signed into law by Governor Greg Abbott on May 19th, 2021. It went into effect on September 1st, 2021. The Law prohibits abortions in...




					txvalues.org
				




Does the baby have my body, my choice?

At what point is the baby considered a person?

At what point is it considered murder?

That's the whole debate.


----------



## Send0

flenser said:


> I lost my mind there for a second. I'm supposed to stay out of politics while on DNP. I'm backing out of this thread... : )


Smart man 🤣


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Not yet. It's become a rule that you can't go into some places without a vax card or proof of negative test within the last 72 hours.
> 
> As soon as that becomes policy at place I have to go like the grocery store, I guess I'll be getting it.
> 
> I don't have anything against it. I just feel weird being told what to do. I've never gotten a flu shot. I live an isolated lifestyle and don't see many people except for the grocery store.


Who needs people when you have 5x digital coupons from Krogers 😎


----------



## lfod14

Nope! With the survival rate being what it is for healthy people it's pointless. Sure, you could be one of the outlyers that get it healthy and die, but the flu kills a ton of people every year too and nobody seems to care about that.

Especially now where every perk of being vaccinated is being pulled, even more useless. If I do get vaccinated, it's going to be J&J, no mRNA for this guy. My only hangup with that is I've considered getting it ahead of schedule because it seems most holdouts are also anti mRNA and they're destroying the supply of J&J. For now most places around me seem to always have all 3, but also constantly run out of J&J.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Mind2muscle

I had no other choice but to get it as I work in healthcare and the state I live in the governor mandated it for all healthcare workers.  Can’t believe the world were living in where you don’t have a say.  Healthcare workers who refuse to get it will be terminated.  I got Pfizer.  No issues but still not happy about it.


----------



## The Phoenix

It’s all by design. Modeling themselves after the CCP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FearThaGear

This guy gets it. LINK LINK2


----------



## graybass

I chose to get it because I work full time as a personal trainer during the day and play in a bar band at night. Got Pfizer no sides.


----------



## TeddyBear

Skullcrusher said:


>


I’ll try.

Getting a vaccine is like clearing the dry grass around your house, it offers greater protection but does not ensure protection.

If everyone were vaccinated it would be like if everyone cleared the dry grass around their properties. You’re not GUARANTEED protection, but obviously there is less likelihood of fire spread. The intensity and danger of the fire is similarly reduced.

Distancing and masks, not perfect protections either. But neither are 10 foot fire breaks.

This woman’s family is attempting to argue that those who didn’t get vaccinated created an environment where even those vaccinated are still very frequently exposed: the conditions aligned and she got unlucky.


----------



## TeddyBear

Edited: 
Unnecessary tangent.


----------



## Swiper.

dted23 said:


> Ooh, interesting tangent;
> Which group of parents at the high school do you think are the ones who’ve sent their kids _without_ masks and with instructions to “_don’t wear a mask if an adult asks you to”.
> 
> Hint:
> It’s not a “demographic”._



irrelevant. masks do not stop the spread of Covid.


----------



## flenser

...


dted23 said:


> I’ll try.
> 
> Getting a vaccine is like clearing the dry grass around your house, it offers greater protection but does not ensure protection.
> 
> If everyone were vaccinated it would be like if everyone cleared the dry grass around their properties. You’re not GUARANTEED protection, but obviously there is less likelihood of fire spread. The intensity and danger of the fire is similarly reduced.
> 
> Distancing and masks, not perfect protections either. But neither are 10 foot fire breaks.
> 
> This woman’s family is attempting to argue that those who didn’t get vaccinated created an environment where even those vaccinated are still very frequently exposed: the conditions aligned and she got unlucky.


It's a fine argument if we were talking about long grass and fires. But we're talking about a virus that mutates and a "vaccine" that only targets a single characteristic of that virus. A characteristic that has morphed significantly in newer strains of the virus. Some scientists believe the extremely limited ability of the vaccine has accelerated the mutations toward more successful strains.

Also, fire doesn't mutate to become more effective against short grass, and clearing grass doesn't generally prove to be deadly as the vaccine has proven to be.


----------



## TeddyBear

Swiper. said:


> irrelevant. masks do not stop the spread of Covid.


Oops. Let me set the “science” away. My apologies.

Which group do you think is the most enlightened and least prone to liberal fear mongering?


----------



## Joliver

dted23 said:


> I’ll try.
> 
> Getting a vaccine is like clearing the dry grass around your house, it offers greater protection but does not ensure protection.
> 
> If everyone were vaccinated it would be like if everyone cleared the dry grass around their properties. You’re not GUARANTEED protection, but obviously there is less likelihood of fire spread. The intensity and danger of the fire is similarly reduced.
> 
> Distancing and masks, not perfect protections either. But neither are 10 foot fire breaks.
> 
> This woman’s family is attempting to argue that those who didn’t get vaccinated created an environment where even those vaccinated are still very frequently exposed: the conditions aligned and she got unlucky.



January 2021: "it's 96% effective...."

September 2021: "it's tricky...see covid is like a grass fire..."

You know, there are those of us who are watching Israel get absolutely annihilated by covid, right? The most TRIPLE vaccinated country on the face of the earth--where statistically ALL of the new cases and deaths are from the vaccinated.

At some point, your side is going to have to concede defeat, or deny reality.  And unfortunately, the former isn't in your repertoire.









						Israel is now the world's Covid hotspot despite leading jab charge
					

The country recorded 1,892 cases per million people on Wednesday - nearly 0.2 per cent of the entire population in a single day - stats compiled by an Oxford University research team show.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## TeddyBear

Joliver said:


> January 2021: "it's 96% effective...."
> 
> September 2021: "it's tricky...see covid is like a grass fire..."
> 
> You know, there are those of us who are watching Israel get absolutely annihilated by covid, right? The most TRIPLE vaccinated country on the face of the earth--where statistically ALL of the new cases and deaths are from the vaccinated.
> 
> At some point, your side is going to have to concede defeat, or deny reality.  And unfortunately, the former isn't in your repertoire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is now the world's Covid hotspot despite leading jab charge
> 
> 
> The country recorded 1,892 cases per million people on Wednesday - nearly 0.2 per cent of the entire population in a single day - stats compiled by an Oxford University research team show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


I’ll concede defeat and bow out.
You’re right, no one is going to accept the others viewpoint.

*I* haven’t been sick with covid yet, could be entirely luck. But anecdotally when I was at a camp where 8/12ths of the cabin got covid. 2 of the four of us who didn’t get sick were fully vaccinated, 1 was half-fax’s and 1 was not at all. Anecdotal.

A new report I saw this week suggested that the Moderna vax is proving more effective against Delta than the other vaccinations. Still above 90%.

I can see the points people have made, that vaccines, while generally providing a form of protection, can also encourage the growth of variants.

But, by your argument, masks don’t work, the vaccines are ineffective; and distancing is pointlessly damaging the economy. So we should just let the virus run its natural course accepting the minimal (or non-existent losses).

We shouldn’t fear any variants the vaccines may cause, since covid is by an large just like the flu in severity and not that dangerous. Neither will these variants. The vaccine is a huge risk to the people who take it, so they should be the ones wearing masks to prevent the spread of what Jurassic-Park level monstrosity theyre helping to create.

We probably should enforce mandates to shutter the people who got experimental and dangerous mRNA shots to protect everyone elseS


----------



## TeddyBear

dted23 said:


> I’ll concede defeat and bow out.
> You’re right, no one is going to accept the others viewpoint.
> 
> *I* haven’t been sick with covid yet, could be entirely luck. But anecdotally when I was at a camp where 8/12ths of the cabin got covid. 2 of the four of us who didn’t get sick were fully vaccinated, 1 was half-fax’s and 1 was not at all. Anecdotal.
> 
> A new report I saw this week suggested that the Moderna vax is proving more effective against Delta than the other vaccinations. Still above 90%.
> 
> I can see the points people have made, that vaccines, while generally providing a form of protection, can also encourage the growth of variants.
> 
> But, by your argument, masks don’t work, the vaccines are ineffective; and distancing is pointlessly damaging the economy. So we should just let the virus run its natural course accepting the minimal (or non-existent losses).
> 
> We shouldn’t fear any variants the vaccines may cause, since covid is by an large just like the flu in severity and not that dangerous. Neither will these variants. The vaccine is a huge risk to the people who take it, so they should be the ones wearing masks to prevent the spread of what Jurassic-Park level monstrosity theyre helping to create.
> 
> We probably should enforce mandates to shutter the people who got experimental and dangerous mRNA shots to protect everyone elseS


@dted23 I think you’re going way overboard.

We can’t KNOW who is or isn’t vaccinated, that’s a huge violation of personal liberties. Everyone should have a right to privacy and shouldn’t be forced to disclose their status.

We can’t round up people, that’s exactly what the government wants to do; to enforce their will upon us.

We can’t tell who is or isn’t vaccinated in public, but these test tube science experiment people who took the vaccine shouldn’t be spreading their dangerous variants everywhere. They’re no more protected from Covid than the rest of us anyways.

What we need to do is to require isolation from Everyone because we can’t tell who is a Vaccine-Idiot or a Safe-Natural. Force them out of the workplace due to their mRNA dangers. They’re going to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## TeddyBear

dted23 said:


> @dted23 I think you’re going way overboard.
> 
> We can’t KNOW who is or isn’t vaccinated, that’s a huge violation of personal liberties. Everyone should have a right to privacy and shouldn’t be forced to disclose their status.
> 
> We can’t round up people, that’s exactly what the government wants to do; to enforce their will upon us.
> 
> We can’t tell who is or isn’t vaccinated in public, but these test tube science experiment people who took the vaccine shouldn’t be spreading their dangerous variants everywhere. They’re no more protected from Covid than the rest of us anyways.
> 
> What we need to do is to require isolation from Everyone because we can’t tell who is a Vaccine-Idiot or a Safe-Natural. Force them out of the workplace due to their mRNA dangers. They’re going to ruin it for everyone.


No, @dted23 you’re going way too far.

No one is suggesting that. *Im* saying we should just return to life as normal and stop forcing these needless shots on people.

Life as normal means very few people will die as a result of this (or an acceptable fewC which is less than the people dying currently from getting shots).

Covid is overblown, the hospitals can manage, this is all fear mongering and politics.

Besides, we totally can get back to normalcy. No permanent damage has been done with those hokey shots anyways.

Unless, 50% of Americans have been mindless sheep and have ushered us into this permanent hell’s cape.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> Oops. Let me set the “science” away. My apologies.
> 
> Which group do you think is the most enlightened and least prone to liberal fear mongering?


Clever wording... You're better at this game than I am by far 😆


----------



## flenser

Choice is the whole point of contention. "WE" shouldn't do anything, and "WE" shouldn't be forced by our government to do it either. 

Everyone, every individual, has a choice, but coercion, deception and censorship are being used at every level to impose the vaccine on as many as possible. And even if we don't want it, and even if we can avoid it, we are still forced to pay for it.


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> Clever wording... You're better at this game than I am by far 😆


I’m leaving this thread, because the consensus is minds won’t change. Which is what it is, we’re all guilty of being stubborn.

I agree, we’re a country founded on choice. It’s unfortunate that choices are forced on people, just as it’s unfortunate that some refuse to make a choice that serves to benefit others. Not just in regard to the vaccine, but in general.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> I’m leaving this thread, because the consensus is minds won’t change. Which is what it is, we’re all guilty of being stubborn.
> 
> But that kind of passive aggression is precisely why coworkers have me draft their emails to combative parents of students.
> 
> “Why is she getting a zero, she only missed school due to Covid quarantine. She’s totally fine and shouldn’t be punished for missing work.”
> 
> “I’m really relieved to know she was ‘totally fine’, I had been worried and wanted a speedy recovery. I assumed the worst because she hasn’t done any of the digital assignments that have been uploaded.
> 
> I considered that maybe technology was an issue, but based on this email and her Snapchat’s to her friends, I’m glad we won’t need to the extend the deadlines due to wifi outages.
> 
> I’m here for any questions or support she may have, if she needed help beyond the written instructions, video recorded instructions, or if she had forgotten the daily class routines, she could have come in after school for help. I totally understand if she couldn’t make after school support due to cheer practice, she probably missed a lot of direct instruction and may need to prioritize that. I’m available at lunch too, though certainly I want what’s best for her mental health, she likely needed the social interaction with her friends.
> 
> That said, she’s a highly motivated and capable student, I’m sure she’ll get the work done. She’s a polite girl too, she entered the classroom quietly and respectfully when she arrived late on Wednesday with her Starbucks. She was sweet when she said “when I’m late on Friday, I’ll bring you one too.” I’m glad she’s enjoying her new drivers license.


Correct... Once a mind has taken a position, it becomes near impossible to have a real dialogue. At least that's my opinion, and this is the same reason why I loathe politics. It's all theatre with little purpose.


----------



## Joliver

dted23 said:


> The vaccine is a huge risk to the people who take it, so they should be the ones wearing masks to prevent the spread of what Jurassic-Park level monstrosity theyre helping to create.
> 
> We probably should enforce mandates to shutter the people who got experimental and dangerous mRNA shots to protect everyone elseS





dted23 said:


> @dted23 I think you’re going way overboard.
> 
> We can’t KNOW who is or isn’t vaccinated, that’s a huge violation of personal liberties. Everyone should have a right to privacy and shouldn’t be forced to disclose their status.
> 
> We can’t round up people, that’s exactly what the government wants to do; to enforce their will upon us.
> 
> We can’t tell who is or isn’t vaccinated in public, but these test tube science experiment people who took the vaccine shouldn’t be spreading their dangerous variants everywhere. They’re no more protected from Covid than the rest of us anyways.
> 
> What we need to do is to require isolation from Everyone because we can’t tell who is a Vaccine-Idiot or a Safe-Natural. Force them out of the workplace due to their mRNA dangers. They’re going to ruin it for everyone.





dted23 said:


> No, @dted23 you’re going way too far.
> 
> No one is suggesting that. *Im* saying we should just return to life as normal and stop forcing these needless shots on people.
> 
> Life as normal means very few people will die as a result of this (or an acceptable fewC which is less than the people dying currently from getting shots).
> 
> Covid is overblown, the hospitals can manage, this is all fear mongering and politics.
> 
> Besides, we totally can get back to normalcy. No permanent damage has been done with those hokey shots anyways.
> 
> Unless, 50% of Americans have been mindless sheep and have ushered us into this permanent hell’s cape.



You seem totally sane. Glad you are a teacher. 😐


----------



## TeddyBear

Joliver said:


> You seem totally sane. Glad *you’re** a teacher. 😐


*fixed. Ha. JK.

I’m self-aware enough to know it was intentionally batty. My rhetorical point was this: there’s no pleasing everyone.

Fair arguments abound, opinions differ.

This is a perspective I’ve flirted with, but see the possible validity of: https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...tory/2021-09-16/covid-vaccine-mandates-doctor

Anticipating arguments, viewing things from different angles, that’s what I encourage the kids to do. I fully understand contrary opinions, I disagree, but civilly.

I’m being a bit hyperbolic and tongue-in-cheek, but I was simply forecasting that any “solution” is clearly going to have ramifications, contention, and short-comings.


----------



## Joliver

dted23 said:


> *fixed. Ha. JK.
> 
> I’m self-aware enough to know it was intentionally batty. My rhetorical point was this: there’s no pleasing everyone.
> 
> Fair arguments abound, opinions differ.
> 
> This is a perspective I’ve flirted with, but see the possible validity of: https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...tory/2021-09-16/covid-vaccine-mandates-doctor
> 
> Anticipating arguments, viewing things from different angles, that’s what I encourage the kids to do. I fully understand contrary opinions, I disagree, but civilly.
> 
> I’m being a bit hyperbolic and tongue-in-cheek, but I was simply forecasting that any “solution” is clearly going to have ramifications, contention, and short-comings.


How clever...if not a bit petty.  But then again...teachers rarely bring substance to the table.

People screaming about children are the future and how important teachers are...while educators spend their time abolishing math and science standards in nationwide failing schools. But on an underground bodybuilding forum...fuckers demand excellence. I'd honk your red clown nose if I was standing right there and you'd just take it. 😂


----------



## TeddyBear

Joliver said:


> How clever...if not a bit petty.  But then again...teachers rarely bring substance to the table.
> 
> People screaming about children are the future and how important teachers are...while educators spend their time abolishing math and science standards in nationwide failing schools. But on an underground bodybuilding forum...fuckers demand excellence. I'd honk your red clown nose if I was standing right there and you'd just take it. 😂


We did a unit on _fallacies_, one such example is _ad hominem. _Which are uncalled for personal attacks in lieu of an argument.

Jol, we disagreed, I don’t have beef with you. I was teasing, but I’m not interested in conflict with you. I don’t want to be belittled or lumped into a generalized slight against “nationwide failing schools”. Which is certainly more about politicians than educators.

I’m grateful for the teachers in my life, whether those I had, those I work with, or those who are trying to make a difference. Sure, there are grievous systemic issues, but throwing me in there based off of online interactions isn’t necessary.

We don’t know each other, I’m sure we’d both be less facetious and kinder in person. I’d hope to reestablish that online too. I apologize for any personal offense.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> We did a unit on _fallacies_, one such example is _ad hominem. _Which are uncalled for personal attacks in lieu of an argument.
> 
> Jol, we disagreed, I don’t have beef with you. I was teasing, but I’m not interested in conflict with you. I don’t want to be belittled or lumped into a generalized slight against “nationwide failing schools”. Which is certainly more about politicians than educators.
> 
> I’m grateful for the teachers in my life, whether those I had, those I work with, or those who are trying to make a difference. Sure, there are grievous systemic issues, but throwing me in there based off of online interactions isn’t necessary.
> 
> We don’t know each other, I’m sure we’d both be less facetious and kinder in person. I’d hope to reestablish that online too. I apologize for any personal offense.


I took what Jol wrote as sarcastic humor... But maybe it wasn't 🤔


----------



## flenser

Not everything is just someone's opinion. Some things are grounded in factual data.







You can verify the data for Sweden and Israel here. The death stats are even worse.


----------



## Send0

flenser said:


> Not everything is just someone's opinion. Some things are grounded in factual data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can verify the data for Sweden and Israel here. The death stats are even worse.


We all have facts... So tell me which facts are right.

That's where I tend to butt heads with you guys. I can understand your perspective on some points, but when I come from the other direction you guys hit me across the face with a 45lb plate. That's not enjoyable, and why I see no point in engaging in this thread in a way I would like.

There's no point in talking when it's a one way conversation. I get the impression that everyone loves this echo chamber you're all in.. and I mean no disrespect by that. So I apologize if I sound pompous or arrogant, that's not my intention.

I enjoy dialogue of ideas and perspectives... But this thread is not that because it's just one point of view, and if anyone says something different you beat guys the f out of us... Sometimes the beating is sweet and tender, but alot of time the beating feels violent and over the top 🤣


----------



## flenser

Send0 said:


> We all have facts... So tell me which facts are right.
> 
> That's where I tend to butt heads with you guys. I can understand your perspective on some points, but when I come from the other direction you guys hit me across the face with a 45lb plate. That's not enjoyable, and why I see no point in engaging in this thread in a way I would like.
> 
> There's no point in talking when it's a one way conversation. I get the impression that everyone loves this echo chamber you're all in.. and I mean no disrespect by that. So I apologize if I sound pompous or arrogant, that's not my intention.
> 
> I enjoy dialogue of ideas and perspectives... But this thread is not that because it's just one point of view, and if anyone says something different you beat guys the f out of us... Sometimes the beating is sweet and tender, but alot of time the beating feels violent and over the top 🤣


Me personally? That's really not my style. I like facts, math and logic. Oh yeah, and I like to argue. I wouldn't beat up anyone in an argument, because then they wouldn't want to argue with me. Prove me wrong and I will concede, at least on that one point. Happens a lot with the skewing of information going on everywhere. I don't always remember to confirm things, and embarrass myself re-posting something that isn't true.


----------



## Joliver

dted23 said:


> We did a unit on _fallacies_, one such example is _ad hominem. _Which are uncalled for personal attacks in lieu of an argument.
> 
> Jol, we disagreed, I don’t have beef with you. I was teasing, but I’m not interested in conflict with you. I don’t want to be belittled or lumped into a generalized slight against “nationwide failing schools”. Which is certainly more about politicians than educators.
> 
> I’m grateful for the teachers in my life, whether those I had, those I work with, or those who are trying to make a difference. Sure, there are grievous systemic issues, but throwing me in there based off of online interactions isn’t necessary.
> 
> We don’t know each other, I’m sure we’d both be less facetious and kinder in person. I’d hope to reestablish that online too. I apologize for any personal offense.


No, I wouldn't be kinder to you in person. Everyone thinks this way...and then they meet me and wonder why I have  permanent scowl lines and cauliflower ears. It's not because I'm nice.

And yes...we've all heard Ben Shapiro. Big words...fast talk....moral high ground...grammar and spelling correction. All in the hopes that the smoke and mirrors will protect you from my original argument:

Israel's covid numbers. The most vaccinated country in the world. Where 35% of the population has been triple vaccinated.

Now you can launch into another 3 post histrionic tirade....or you can deal with my argument, teach.

And the internet is like fight club....you HAVE to fight.



Send0 said:


> I took what Jol wrote as sarcastic humor... But maybe it wasn't 🤔



It wasn't. Teachers and their unions have armor plated their job security at the cost of children's education and ultimate upward mobility.

Ultimately, in this life, the proof is in the pudding. And on the whole, look at the numbers....teachers are so busy teaching divisive bullshit...that they forgot to teach them math.

Case in point: I got my "you're getting fired for no covid vax and no CRT training" email from HR. Well, I am a math god, and I don't mind saying so.  So much so that the company has dedicated an attorney on the sly to getting paperwork filled out so I can contract under an new LLC in a state with vaccine mandate protections. And they'll pay for it, so I can continue doing what I do best...because the world is full of teachers teaching about ad hominem and students learning daily gender status flux, which won't get you paid or build anything--but is apparently devoid of vaccinated, non-binary, gender fluid, anti-racist mathematicians.  So until they show up...they'll have to pay lip service to their beliefs, and pay me double under the table.

Teachers spend their time indoctrinating and not teaching. Ask yourself, why is dted teaching what an "ad hominem" is in his class? Does he teach debate? I could go back through his posts...but I don't recall him being a debate/PoliSci teacher....🤔




flenser said:


> Not everything is just someone's opinion. Some things are grounded in factual data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can verify the data for Sweden and Israel here. The death stats are even worse.



Nobody will deal with this. This is what launched the last page of ridiculousness we're reading.

And to be honest, if the entire machine is feeding them their narrative and talking points, and it's falling apart this badly, this early on in the vaccine rollout--in a year or two, they'll do like the machine does and just stops talking about it and hope nobody remembers.


----------



## TeddyBear

Joliver said:


> No, I wouldn't be kinder to you in person. Everyone thinks this way...and then they meet me and wonder why I have  permanent scowl lines and cauliflower ears. It's not because I'm nice.
> 
> And yes...we've all heard Ben Shapiro. Big words...fast talk....moral high ground...grammar and spelling correction. All in the hopes that the smoke and mirrors will protect you from my original argument:
> 
> Israel's covid numbers. The most vaccinated country in the world. Where 35% of the population has been triple vaccinated.
> 
> Now you can launch into another 3 post histrionic tirade....or you can deal with my argument, teach.
> 
> And the internet is like fight club....you HAVE to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't. Teachers and their unions have armor plated their job security at the cost of children's education and ultimate upward mobility.
> 
> Ultimately, in this life, the proof is in the pudding. And on the whole, look at the numbers....teachers are so busy teaching divisive bullshit...that they forgot to teach them math.
> 
> Case in point: I got my "you're getting fired for no covid vax and no CRT training" email from HR. Well, I am a math god, and I don't mind saying so.  So much so that the company has dedicated an attorney on the sly to getting paperwork filled out so I can contract under an new LLC in a state with vaccine mandate protections. And they'll pay for it, so I can continue doing what I do best...because the world is full of teachers teaching about ad hominem and students learning daily gender status flux, which won't get you paid or build anything--but is apparently devoid of vaccinated, non-binary, gender fluid, anti-racist mathematicians.  So until they show up...they'll have to pay lip service to their beliefs, and pay me double under the table.
> 
> Teachers spend their time indoctrinating and not teaching. Ask yourself, why is dted teaching what an "ad hominem" is in his class? Does he teach debate? I could go back through his posts...but I don't recall him being a debate/PoliSci teacher....🤔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody will deal with this. This is what launched the last page of ridiculousness we're reading.
> 
> And to be honest, if the entire machine is feeding them their narrative and talking points, and it's falling apart this badly, this early on in the vaccine rollout--in a year or two, they'll do like the machine does and just stops talking about it and hope nobody remembers.


You’re right.
I’m wrong, I’ve been looking at this all wrong. The data is in your favor.

I also taught Advance Placement in which rhetorical analysis, argumentation, and fallacies are encouraged curriculum.
Even if it’s not a standard, my regular students get the advanced placement curriculum to an extent too. 

Kids were told to select a controversial national issue, take a position on it, make their case using evidence they collected, and send it to a person of influence (whether their mayor, congressman, principal, or a local community organization).

As a result, one kid coerced the high school into reintroducing the flag salute as a daily morning activity (which depending on viewpoint is a minor win or minor nuisance).


----------



## Joliver

dted23 said:


> You’re right.
> I’m wrong, I’ve been looking at this all wrong. The data is in your favor.
> 
> I also taught Advance Placement in which rhetorical analysis, argumentation, and fallacies are encouraged curriculum.
> Even if it’s not a standard, my regular students get the advanced placement curriculum to an extent too.
> 
> Kids were told to select a controversial national issue, take a position on it, make their case using evidence they collected, and send it to a person of influence (whether their mayor, congressman, principal, or a local community organization).
> 
> As a result, one kid coerced the high school into reintroducing the flag salute as a daily morning activity (which depending on viewpoint is a minor win or minor nuisance).


And none of that nonsense will build a better bridge with stronger material, or a more fuel efficient car....or battery that renders petrochemical fuels obsolete....or a hotter plasma with less electrical energy...or liquid salt reactors that the Chinese and private sector are taking on themselves...etc. 

It just makes lawyers. A prestigious job that builds nothing. Emperor's new clothes and such...


----------



## DF

The wife & I went out to eat last week.  The town that the restaurant was located had reimplemented a mask mandate.  The wife had a mask on her, but I didn't.  The hostess was kind and offered me a mask.  I put the mask on.  They escorted us to the table about 12' away.  We sat and were able to take off the mask once seated.  All guests at the surrounding tables were also unmasked.


Have we lost all common sense? seems that we have 

Also said town was pressured to repeal the mask mandate & did.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller

Me and the lady were going to walk into a pub/restaurant when we stopped and read the sign outside, saying just this same thing and we are like "so we can sit in there an hour without a mask while we are talking, eating, drinking, but the 30 seconds on the way to the bar we need to be masked??" Well, we didn't go in. Screw that dumb stuff.

Same lady looked at the rules at the local swimming pool: mask walking to the pool, once in the pool you put your mask in a common bucket WITH EVERYONE ELSE'S SNOTTY MASKS, taking it out and putting it on for your trip out.

So much virtue signaling it gives me a headache.


----------



## flenser

Joliver said:


> And none of that nonsense will build a better bridge with stronger material, or a more fuel efficient car....or battery that renders petrochemical fuels obsolete....or a hotter plasma with less electrical energy...or liquid salt reactors that the Chinese and private sector are taking on themselves...etc.
> 
> It just makes lawyers. A prestigious job that builds nothing. Emperor's new clothes and such...


The builders in a society are almost never the rulers of it.


----------



## Send0

So much circle jerking


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


>


This made me laugh 😂


----------



## Swiper.

“COVID-19 UPDATE: Three States with Highest Vaccination Rate Lead the Country with Greatest Increase in COVID-19 Case Rates Last Week”

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


>


I'll try.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Swiper. said:


> “COVID-19 UPDATE: Three States with Highest Vaccination Rate Lead the Country with Greatest Increase in COVID-19 Case Rates Last Week”
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/


I saw that article and almost posted it myself..








						COVID-19 UPDATE: Three States with Highest Vaccination Rate Lead the Country with Greatest Increase in COVID-19 Case Rates Last Week
					

Data from John Hopkins COVID-19 Tracker shows that several states with the highest vaccination rates like Maine, New York, and Vermont have the highest increased rate in COVID-19 cases last week. And the state with the greatest decreased rate in COVID-19 cases was Texas. Vermont, leading the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> @dted23 I think you’re going way overboard.
> 
> We can’t KNOW who is or isn’t vaccinated, that’s a huge violation of personal liberties. Everyone should have a right to privacy and shouldn’t be forced to disclose their status.
> 
> We can’t round up people, that’s exactly what the government wants to do; to enforce their will upon us.
> 
> We can’t tell who is or isn’t vaccinated in public, but these test tube science experiment people who took the vaccine shouldn’t be spreading their dangerous variants everywhere. They’re no more protected from Covid than the rest of us anyways.
> 
> What we need to do is to require isolation from Everyone because we can’t tell who is a Vaccine-Idiot or a Safe-Natural. Force them out of the workplace due to their mRNA dangers. They’re going to ruin it for everyone.



Did you just have a conversation with yourself? It sounded convincing only that you were talking to yerself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Screw the debate. Let’s settle it with Mudd Wrestling . Who wants to see that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


>



I didn’t realize it was fauci’s face on Buffalo Bills head. I thought it was Granny (Glen Close/Meryl Streep,I think) from Hill Billy Elegy quoting a line from Silence if the Lambs?!?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

Ive gotten jabbed , the family has as well. Mrs and two of our kids all work in the health field , wife and daughter work at elderly care facilities and our son is a cardiac care therapist. Maine isn't as bad as some places but they have seen their share of sick folks and people dying. Seen the skin rubbed off the beautiful face I love so much by masks and visors , held her while she cried her eyes out over patients she just couldn't help. Seeing it all on tv wasn't that big a deal , seeing it in person scared the fuck out of me.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Friend works (Nurse) at large (well known) hospital in Boston.
Said all the scare tactics were just that, never a bad RONA outbreak filling beds like the media lied about.
I work for a company of 100K people. Large presence in India. (Zero RONA deaths) Company keeps us informed. So I know zero people who have died from RONA. I do know one person (friends 30 year old daughter) who died from the Vax though. Vax - 1, RONA 0. She was forced because of work (teacher) now she's dead... 2 more nurses from Dana Farber also said BS on the "Full ward of RONA patients" said it was no different than usual. (They said this separately as they visited on different days to comfort my bro-inlaw who passed from Cancer).  Common cold...


----------



## Mighty-Mouse

I have had COVID wasn’t that bad for me. I was on growth at the time too so I’m sure that helped with the sides. Didn’t even run a temperature just had body aches real bad like pins and needles everywhere all the time. Shit was trippy.   

But in saudi they require the vaccine before entering any building stating last month so I had to get it. I got the moderna …. 2nd shot was worse than when I had COVID. The first shot my doc told me to go hit shoulders and arms and that will reduce the pip…. It did didn’t have any pop the first or second shot. But the next day after that second shot I was in bed all day. 

Haven’t had any issues but I did pull bloodwork after first and second shot and noticed my liver and kidney enzymes high in the red. They have never been elevated that much. Also 3 weeks I pull igf and it was the lowest I pulled on 6iu ever. Not sure if that had anything to do with it but o well. 

I noticed my enzymes are slowly going back to normal as my last bloodwork showed them normal but high normal. 

America should be the choice of the people me personally I don’t care who gets it or doesn’t get it…. When it’s my time I’ll go with a smile…..


----------



## CJ

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Friend works (Nurse) at large (well known) hospital in Boston.
> Said all the scare tactics were just that, never a bad RONA outbreak filling beds like the media lied about.
> I work for a company of 100K people. Large presence in India. (Zero RONA deaths) Company keeps us informed. So I know zero people who have died from RONA. I do know one person (friends 30 year old daughter) who died from the Vax though. Vax - 1, RONA 0. She was forced because of work (teacher) now she's dead... 2 more nurses from Dana Farber also said BS on the "Full ward of RONA patients" said it was no different than usual. (They said this separately as they visited on different days to comfort my bro-inlaw who passed from Cancer).  Common cold...


I'm in the Boston area, all the nurses I know say the same thing. Not even close to being at capacity.

There is a nurse's strike out in the Worcester area that the media likes to use as their "running out of beds" narrative though. But that's a lack of nurses.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse

CJ275 said:


> I'm in the Boston area, all the nurses I know say the same thing. Not even close to being at capacity.
> 
> There is a nurse's strike out in the Worcester area that the media likes to use as their "running out of beds" narrative though. But that's a lack of nurses.


The nurses I know say the reason they say they are at capacity are because of all the nurses quitting…. They are understaffed and at capacity for the staff they have. Not sure how true it is but heard it from a few nurse friends of mine. 

It’s completely different in saudi there is 30-35 million people that live in 10% of the country. And less than 10k people have died directly to COVID. We are talking a land mass the size of Houston metro with 30 million people and very little issues with COVID


----------



## lfod14

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Friend works (Nurse) at large (well known) hospital in Boston.
> Said all the scare tactics were just that, never a bad RONA outbreak filling beds like the media lied about.
> I work for a company of 100K people. Large presence in India. (Zero RONA deaths) Company keeps us informed. So I know zero people who have died from RONA. I do know one person (friends 30 year old daughter) who died from the Vax though. Vax - 1, RONA 0. She was forced because of work (teacher) now she's dead... 2 more nurses from Dana Farber also said BS on the "Full ward of RONA patients" said it was no different than usual. (They said this separately as they visited on different days to comfort my bro-inlaw who passed from Cancer).  Common cold...


Got a friend at BWH, 2 at BIDMC and one just started (6mo or so) at NE Med Center, they all say the exact same thing. Ya people are dying from it, typically metabolically unhealthy and people with commodities that exacerbate it, then there's some genetically unlucky people that were healthy but it got them anyways.... but as a whole more fear tactics and politics at work than anything.

It completely AMAZES (and petrifies) me that there's people who don't see how media and politically driven this is.


----------



## CJ

lfod14 said:


> Got a friend at BWH, 2 at BIDMC and one just started (6mo or so) at NE Med Center, they all say the exact same thing. Ya people are dying from it, typically metabolically unhealthy and people with commodities that exacerbate it, then there's some genetically unlucky people that were healthy but it got them anyways.... but as a whole more fear tactics and politics at work than anything.
> 
> It completely AMAZES (and petrifies) me that there's people who don't see how media and politically driven this is.


I wonder if it's just because we're up in the northeast, with our great hospitals/medical facilities? Or are there untruths being told everywhere? 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## flenser

CJ275 said:


> I wonder if it's just because we're up in the northeast, with our great hospitals/medical facilities? Or are there untruths being told everywhere? 🤔🤔🤔


Plenty of untruth to go around. Hard to decide who to believe these days. But I do know who not to believe.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> I wonder if it's just because we're up in the northeast, with our great hospitals/medical facilities? Or are there untruths being told everywhere? 🤔🤔🤔


St. Louis, Missouri








						New Missouri COVID Whistleblower: HOSPITALS are LYING to the public about COVID... and I CAN PROVE IT
					

Another COVID whistleblower has come forward as exclusively reported by Gateway Pundit to allege that the statistics about ICU’s being overrun are wildly inflated, over-reported, and in many cases an outright LIE by political officials. Whistleblower Josh worked in facilities management at...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## lfod14

dted23 said:


> Oops. Let me set the “science” away. My apologies.
> 
> Which group do you think is the most enlightened and least prone to liberal fear mongering?


There is no "science" that states the equivalent of a cotton t-shirt strapped to your face magically gains the filtration capacity to hold back pathogens when they don't even have the filtration capacity for fine dust, which compared to a pathogen/virus is like comparing a pebble to a patio block.

If you pay attention healthcare workers, COVID testing stations and Lab workers aren't wearing cute little masks they bought in line at 7-11. Thats aside from the point that they're not sealed to anybody's face and air like everything else will take the path of least resistance, which would be in/out the top, bottom and sides of the mask, not through it.


----------



## CJ

lfod14 said:


> There is no "science" that states the equivalent of a cotton t-shirt strapped to your face magically gains the filtration capacity to hold back pathogens when they don't even have the filtration capacity for fine dust, which compared to a pathogen/virus is like comparing a pebble to a patio block.
> 
> If you pay attention healthcare workers, COVID testing stations and Lab workers aren't wearing cute little masks they bought in line at 7-11. Thats aside from the point that they're not sealed to anybody's face and air like everything else will take the path of least resistance, which would be in/out the top, bottom and sides of the mask, not through it.


Never mind sealed to the face, most don't even cover their noses. 🤣


----------



## Yano

CJ275 said:


> Never mind sealed to the face, most don't even cover their noses. 🤣


No shit , they wear a mask like its a beard cover looking like  a damn server at a buffet.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> No shit , they wear a mask like its a beard cover looking like  a damn server at a buffet.


Yup, and facial hair negates any masks effectiveness anyway. When I was FD, we had to shave daily, or the SCBA masks wouldn't seal, risking our lives.


----------



## flenser

And after a mask is worn for 20 minutes it's considered a bio-hazard, but maskers leave them all over sidewalks and parking lots.


----------



## Send0

lfod14 said:


> There is no "science" that states the equivalent of a cotton t-shirt strapped to your face magically gains the filtration capacity to hold back pathogens when they don't even have the filtration capacity for fine dust, which compared to a pathogen/virus is like comparing a pebble to a patio block.
> 
> If you pay attention healthcare workers, COVID testing stations and Lab workers aren't wearing cute little masks they bought in line at 7-11. Thats aside from the point that they're not sealed to anybody's face and air like everything else will take the path of least resistance, which would be in/out the top, bottom and sides of the mask, not through it.


Funny, I do wood working and I have plenty of paper masks capable of filtering very fine wood dust. I don't want popcorn lung.

They filter out at small as 0.3 microns. However that's not the end of the story. They also have a sort of static property that makes particles cling to the weave layout in the mask. Additional, smaller particles tend to be attached to larger particles; it's just how the physics works.  So that means it indirectly stops smaller particles as well, because it directly stops larger particles that they attach to.

Translating this to something like the coronavirus; the virus itself is 0.125 microns.. however it doesn't just float around in the air on its own. It attaches to dust, or aerosol sized droplets, etc..  which are 0.3 microns or larger. So this means that masks can indirectly stop inhalation of coronavirus. Further more, because it travels through bathe air on droplets and what not, wearing a mask means that if you are infected that you don't allow that to freely float on the air... Or at least significantly mitigate that action.

Masks aren't a guarantee, nothing in life is.. that's just a moronic way to think, but to say they don't work and are useless is just incorrect or perhaps people don't know how they work... I understand, this isn't something people think about unless they are in a situation where they have to think about protecting themselves outside of a virus scenario.

I'll shut up and exit the thread now, and let everyone hop on the bandwagon and tell me how I'm wrong. I dropped the information, and could care less about rebuttals. 

Have a great Rona day everyone 😂


----------



## Send0

I should add that I honestly don't care if people do or don't wear masks. I was literally just dropping information I learned about masks when getting into wood working and building my wood shop.

I have a dust filtration system in my shop, but I still wear mask near the sanders or anything else where I might have my face near something that is producing ultra fine dust.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Funny, I do wood working and I have plenty of paper masks capable of filtering very fine wood dust. I don't want popcorn lung.
> 
> They filter out at small as 0.3 microns. However that's not the end of the story. They also have a sort of static property that makes particles cling to the weave layout in the mask. Additional, smaller particles tend to be attached to larger particles; it's just how the physics works.  So that means it indirectly stops smaller particles as well, because it directly stops larger particles that they attach to.
> 
> Translating this to something like the coronavirus; the virus itself is 0.125 microns.. however it doesn't just float around in the air on its own. It attaches to dust, or aerosol sized droplets, etc..  which are 0.3 microns or larger. So this means that masks can indirectly stop inhalation of coronavirus. Further more, because it travels through bathe air on droplets and what not, wearing a mask means that if you are infected that you don't allow that to freely float on the air... Or at least significantly mitigate that action.
> 
> Masks aren't a guarantee, nothing in life is.. that's just a moronic way to think, but to say they don't work and are useless is just incorrect or perhaps people don't know how they work... I understand, this isn't something people think about unless they are in a situation where they have to think about protecting themselves outside of a virus scenario.
> 
> I'll shut up and exit the thread now, and let everyone hop on the bandwagon and tell me how I'm wrong. I dropped the information, and could care less about rebuttals.
> 
> Have a great Rona day everyone 😂


And all that is null and void because almost nobody wears a mask properly, and most that people wear are also just made out of cotton for comfort, not really designed to stop anything.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> And all that is null and void because almost nobody wears a mask properly, and most that people wear are also just made out of cotton for comfort, not really designed to stop anything.


I can't help that people wear masks like idiots. But you can't blame the mask.. blame the idiots


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I can't help that people wear masks like idiots. But you can't blame the mask.. blame the idiots


But when a cut up t shirt is deemed acceptable, and no "official" is telling people this, then what's the point?


----------



## The Phoenix

When I put in a mask, it’s not to protect me from from the virus ; it’s to get inside a store, restaurant or work. Things are so casual and normal I forget about the virus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> When I put in a mask, it’s not to protect me from from the virus ; it’s to get inside a store, restaurant or work. Things are so casual and normal I forget about the virus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same.. that's the only reason I wear a mask in public. Once I have it on its no big deal.

Honestly I get more annoyed at the people bitching than the stupid mask I have to wear. Once I have the mask on I don't notice it.... but the fucking people who bitch just do it non fucking stop, and that's what makes me not want to go out. I'm so sick of hearing about this shit.

Again, I don't care if people wear masks, I do it to get into the places that require it...  and I don't whine or bitch about it. I do my business and get on with my life.


----------



## Send0

I suppose I'm lucky that most places around here don't require masks. I still see people wear them when they aren't required... Which is fine, but when I see someone wearing one around just their mouth, or just their chin, I get the overwhelming urge to peg them with a haymaker... I felt this way before I started the winter blast 😂.

I don't care if people do or don't wear a mask. But for some reason when I see a person wear a mask wrong I just get irritated to no end. They should just take it off entirely. I can't explain my logic here 😂


----------



## lfod14

Send0 said:


> Funny, I do wood working and I have plenty of paper masks capable of filtering very fine wood dust. I don't want popcorn lung.
> 
> They filter out at small as 0.3 microns. However that's not the end of the story. They also have a sort of static property that makes particles cling to the weave layout in the mask. Additional, smaller particles tend to be attached to larger particles; it's just how the physics works.  So that means it indirectly stops smaller particles as well, because it directly stops larger particles that they attach to.
> 
> Translating this to something like the coronavirus; the virus itself is 0.125 microns.. however it doesn't just float around in the air on its own. It attaches to dust, or aerosol sized droplets, etc..  which are 0.3 microns or larger. So this means that masks can indirectly stop inhalation of coronavirus. Further more, because it travels through bathe air on droplets and what not, wearing a mask means that if you are infected that you don't allow that to freely float on the air... Or at least significantly mitigate that action.
> 
> Masks aren't a guarantee, nothing in life is.. that's just a moronic way to think, but to say they don't work and are useless is just incorrect or perhaps people don't know how they work... I understand, this isn't something people think about unless they are in a situation where they have to think about protecting themselves outside of a virus scenario.
> 
> I'll shut up and exit the thread now, and let everyone hop on the bandwagon and tell me how I'm wrong. I dropped the information, and could care less about rebuttals.
> 
> Have a great Rona day everyone 😂


You realize wood dust / sawdust is HUGE right? When I used to do a lot of core drilling that crap is more like a powder consistency and that crap made it through masks like a champ!


----------



## Send0

lfod14 said:


> You realize wood dust / sawdust is HUGE right? When I used to do a lot of core drilling that crap is more like a powder consistency and that crap made it through masks like a champ!


It depends on what you're doing with the wood. I guarantee you the sand work I do is far smaller than the core/drilling you are doing. I do not get particles through my mask. Sounds like you were given shit protective equipment.

That aside, the masks I wear specifically for wood working are sub micron. I merely mentioned I used it for my hobby, but it does not detract from anything else I said.

Have a good day.


----------



## mugzy

Masks piss me off…. that’s all I have 🙂

I got the booster shot last week.


----------



## GSgator

My wife and I are on the fence. She is a RN that charges a ER unit so her time of holding out is coming to a end. They recently accepted her  religious exemption .
My union says it’s up to the  individual job sites   I’m currently working on a state transit project  there’s a lot of mixed signals out there none of us even wear a mask  and the majority of us honestly think the mandatory vax is way out of line.

My wife and I are both super healthy and active and we want the personal choice to take it . Her sister and family husband and 11 yr old just had it. Her sister felt like shit the family  fortunately was asymptomatic.

Ive heard a few story’s of some nasty side of effects from these  vaccinations . Coworkers friends  mysteriously getting very sick . A Forman out here who was about to retire took it here a few months back. She is saying her hands are numb and she can’t ride her new  Harley she just got  for a retirement gift .

So here’s my deal once these  mandates kicked in  and I’m watching on the news that they’re trying to divide vaccinated and non-vaccinated people .  Some news channels are calling the non-vaccinated people names .  They’re not giving the hundreds of thousands of illegal immigrants coming over the borders  these  vaccinations .  To me this is very very shady behavior and I don’t trust any other of it .  My scam radar has  has been going off ever since this shit started .


----------



## Youngb

DEADlifter said:


> I'm getting the first of the two shots tomorrow.  Has anyone else here received the vaccine?


Got them back in April. Waiting on the booster now. I want to live!


----------



## Send0

Youngb said:


> Got them back in April. Waiting on the booster now. I want to live!


Living is over rated... Either the virus that originated in china will kill us, the vaccine to protect us from the virus in China will kill us, or the shit we inject in our selves made from raw materials sourced from china will kill us.

Anyway you slice it, something related to China is going to kill us 😂


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Living is over rated... Either the virus that originated in china will kill us, the vaccine to protect us from the virus in China will kill us, or the shit we inject in our selves made from raw materials sourced from china will kill us.
> 
> Anyway you slice it, something related to China is going to kill us 😂


And for the survivors, they face a Chinese military invasion.


----------



## flenser

I thought it was Russia that was supposed to kill us all...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Youngb said:


> Got them back in April. Waiting on the booster now. I want to live!



Will you be getting a booster every 6 months to continue living?

There are too many questions that they haven’t answered for me to get the vax. I’ve been fine for a year and a half w/o a vax. When they started changing the effectiveness numbers and then stated the vax doesn’t prevent you from getting it or passing it to others, it blew me away. They really didn’t study it too well before releasing it to the public.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> We all have facts... So tell me which facts are right.
> 
> That's where I tend to butt heads with you guys. I can understand your perspective on some points, but when I come from the other direction you guys hit me across the face with a 45lb plate. That's not enjoyable, and why I see no point in engaging in this thread in a way I would like.
> 
> There's no point in talking when it's a one way conversation. I get the impression that everyone loves this echo chamber you're all in.. and I mean no disrespect by that. So I apologize if I sound pompous or arrogant, that's not my intention.
> 
> I enjoy dialogue of ideas and perspectives... But this thread is not that because it's just one point of view, and if anyone says something different you beat guys the f out of us... Sometimes the beating is sweet and tender, but alot of time the beating feels violent and over the top 🤣


oh man, you should see the echo chamber on ASF- a group of like 7 to 10 people sucking each other's dicks- mainly mods doing the majority of posting and sadly some mods that think everything and I mean everything is a conspiracy (9/11, Sandy Hook, Oklahoma City Bombing, everything). You dare to disagree they cry. Well actually they whine regardless.
Talk of civil war and showing pictures of your guns is encouraged there. Almost makes me think the rat owner has another agenda. Round up the nutjobs.


----------



## lifter6973

Mighty-Mouse said:


> I have had COVID wasn’t that bad for me. I was on growth at the time too so I’m sure that helped with the sides. Didn’t even run a temperature just had body aches real bad like pins and needles everywhere all the time. Shit was trippy.
> 
> But in saudi they require the vaccine before entering any building stating last month so I had to get it. I got the moderna …. 2nd shot was worse than when I had COVID. The first shot my doc told me to go hit shoulders and arms and that will reduce the pip…. It did didn’t have any pop the first or second shot. But the next day after that second shot I was in bed all day.
> 
> Haven’t had any issues but I did pull bloodwork after first and second shot and noticed my liver and kidney enzymes high in the red. They have never been elevated that much. Also 3 weeks I pull igf and it was the lowest I pulled on 6iu ever. Not sure if that had anything to do with it but o well.
> 
> I noticed my enzymes are slowly going back to normal as my last bloodwork showed them normal but high normal.
> 
> America should be the choice of the people me personally I don’t care who gets it or doesn’t get it…. When it’s my time I’ll go with a smile…..


Same, second shot wiped me out. Not as bad as you but day after I felt flu like symptoms and for about 7 days after I was tired AF.  It finally wore off and I was glad to be back normal.  I very rarely get sick or have to miss work.

Edit Add:  I wanted to wait to get the vaccine but I caved in to the pressure.  I preferred to see long term data before getting but I also did not want to miss doing whatever the fuck I want to do in case my area starts restrictions for people who don't have the vaccine.
I still think mandates are bullshit. I don't believe the vacc ine is harmful but many people do and regardless of why they have that belief, no one who thinks that something can harm them should be forced to take it.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> I suppose I'm lucky that most places around here don't require masks. I still see people wear them when they aren't required... Which is fine, but when I see someone wearing one around just their mouth, or just their chin, I get the overwhelming urge to peg them with a haymaker... I felt this way before I started the winter blast 😂.
> 
> I don't care if people do or don't wear a mask. But for some reason when I see a person wear a mask wrong I just get irritated to no end. They should just take it off entirely. I can't explain my logic here 😂


So my gym has a mask policy again but they don't really enforce it which is cool by me. As long as they can see it, they don't really care if you are wearing it.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Will you be getting a booster every 6 months to continue living?
> 
> There are too many questions that they haven’t answered for me to get the vax. I’ve been fine for a year and a half w/o a vax. When they started changing the effectiveness numbers and then stated the vax doesn’t prevent you from getting it or passing it to others, it blew me away. They really didn’t study it too well before releasing it to the public.


If you can't travel, go to restaurants or other places, would it get it then? That is what made me cave in. I'm with you on long term questions.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse

lifter6973 said:


> So my gym has a mask policy again but they don't really enforce it which is cool by me. As long as they can see it, they don't really care if you are wearing it.


That’s how it is in saudi. Just as long as you got in on your ears your good


----------



## BrotherIron

I personally can't stand wearing a mask because it fucks with my beard.  It winds up in the mouth, winds up collecting droplets/ particulates from me breathing heavily into it because lets face it... it's damn hot and humid in the South and without A/C and some building don't have them the mask is a form of torture device.  I wear one when I have to but I've even told profs to bad I won't wear them while taking an exam b/c they are a distraction and nuisance.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> If you can't travel, go to restaurants or other places, would it get it then? That is what made me cave in. I'm with you on long term questions.


That does make it tough and it’s a tough question. I would still wait. These mandates are hurting businesses and affecting peoples’ livelihoods. There’s going to be a breaking point sometime. Lawsuits and court decisions. I’m lucky that I live in an area that doesn’t have those mandates (we neutered our Governor last year) so I don’t have firsthand experience on how much of a pain in the ass that must be.


----------



## flenser

lifter6973 said:


> If you can't travel, go to restaurants or other places, would it get it then? That is what made me cave in. I'm with you on long term questions.


If you're willing to do something you think is useless or even dangerous in exchange for permission to do what you could already do before, what else might you be required to do in the future? Mandated flu shots are the next obvious step, then other existing shots,  shots for things not yet discovered. 

How long before someone here decides to follow China and add in social credit scores? They already exist, just not in a comprehensive form. You trigger them when you take a flight or buy a gun or use a credit card. 

If you believe you need the government's permission to go to the store, you deserve to be told no.


----------



## Send0

flenser said:


> If you're willing to do something you think is useless or even dangerous in exchange for permission to do what you could already do before, what else might you be required to do in the future? Mandated flu shots are the next obvious step, then other existing shots,  shots for things not yet discovered.
> 
> How long before someone here decides to follow China and add in social credit scores? They already exist, just not in a comprehensive form. You trigger them when you take a flight or buy a gun or use a credit card.
> 
> If you believe you need the government's permission to go to the store, you deserve to be told no.


You're controlled if you don't get the vaccine and there's a mandate + restrictions... And your controlled if you so choose to get the vaccine.

Freedom is a semi-illusion IMO. All governments are about control and restriction of freedom. Some are just slightly better thank others.


----------



## TomJ

I have until 12/2 to make my decision or get forced an early retirement. Gonna wait until the very last second in hopes that one of these court cases proves its unethical.


----------



## flenser

Send0 said:


> You're controlled if you don't get the vaccine and there's a mandate + restrictions... And your controlled if you so choose to get the vaccine.
> 
> Freedom is a semi-illusion IMO. All governments are about control and restriction of freedom. Some are just slightly better thank others.


Government power comes from the consent of the governed. Control is an illusion too.


----------



## Send0

I think it's also important to not confuse choice with freedom.

You always have choice, no matter how shitty that choice is... No one can take that from you, even if they make certain things illegal. But choice is not the same thing as freedom.

I can choose to rob a store, but I may loose my "freedom" over it. My choice to do something is never taken from me... No one can take that from me.


----------



## Send0

flenser said:


> Government power comes from the consent of the governed. Control is an illusion too.


LOL, and how do you take power back once you give it away? Think about it... This too is an illusion. The shit two party system, and how they rig election laws to benefit those parties, is one example. When we vote for a person, we are really voting for that party in that arm of government. So the power doesn't ever really change, not truly.

If anyone thinks they are free, or that we have real power... You know what, it doesn't matter. You guys carry on. 😁

The only power or freedom that we have is that which we take for ourselves.


----------



## flenser

Send0 said:


> LOL, and how do you take power back once you give it away? Think about it... This too is an illusion. The shit two party system, and how they rig election laws to benefit those parties, is one example. When we vote for a person, we are really voting for that party in that arm of government. So the power doesn't ever really change, not truly.
> 
> If anyone thinks they are free, or that we have real power... You know what, it doesn't matter. You guys carry on. 😁
> 
> The only power or freedom that we have is that which we take for ourselves.


Well, I agree with the last line anyway.


----------



## mugzy

lifter6973 said:


> If you can't travel, go to restaurants or other places, would it get it then? That is what made me cave in. I'm with you on long term questions.


This is exactly the reason I get the vaccine. I'm a mask hater, I also travel all week long and do not like limitations on where I can go or what I can do. I'm also willing to take whatever potential negatives that could result from taking the vaccine to live the normal life we all take for granted such as going to the gym, restaurants, vacations, etc. I will not put a mask back on. I do it to fly however that's where it ends.

That said I have had the two shots and the booster and never felt ill or anything out of the ordinary from the shot.


----------



## dirtys1x

mugzy said:


> This is exactly the reason I get the vaccine. I'm a mask hater, I also travel all week long and do not like limitations on where I can go or what I can do. I'm also willing to take whatever potential negatives that could result from taking the vaccine to live the normal life we all take for granted such as going to the gym, restaurants, vacations, etc. I will not put a mask back on. I do it to fly however that's where it ends.
> 
> That said I have had the two shots and the booster and never felt ill or anything out of the ordinary from the shot.


You must not live in a blue state. Not that I care for anything for politics, but here in Illinois… you’re not going anywhere without s mask. Even if you are vaccinated.


----------



## mugzy

dirtys1x said:


> You must not live in a blue state. Not that I care for anything for politics, but here in Illinois… you’re not going anywhere without s mask. Even if you are vaccinated.


Indeed I do live in a blue state. I don't like to get into political discussions. I'm republican however Trump was a complete debacle nonetheless I cannot support democrats as I feel they just want to take my hard earned money and redistribute it to less educated or less motivated people. Where is my stimulus check? Sore subject with me.

Vaccinated people do not wear masks in my state.


----------



## lifter6973

mugzy said:


> Indeed I do live in a blue state. I don't like to get into political discussions. I'm republican however Trump was a complete debacle nonetheless I cannot support democrats as I feel they just want to take my hard earned money and redistribute it to less educated or less motivated people. Where is my stimulus check? Sore subject with me.
> 
> Vaccinated people do not wear masks in my state.


Blue state as well but lots of restrictions. Also same political opinion as you. I lean Republican but I lean towards the old fashioned conservatives or what Trumpers would call RINOs which IMO are Republicans who choose facts over alternative facts.

In reality I vote for who I think is the best candidate, never the party. Right now we have a shit show. Hopefully we get some normalcy soon.


----------



## DF

As someone that had a horrible time getting over COVID.  I can't help but feel. I'm totally discounted as someone that has natural antibodies to COVID.  There are 50 million (in the USA) of us at least & I guess we only "follow the science"  when it benefits our own narrative.  When did we forget that natural immunity is a real thing?


----------



## flenser

DF said:


> As someone that had a horrible time getting over COVID.  I can't help but feel. I'm totally discounted as someone that has natural antibodies to COVID.  There are 50 million (in the USA) of us at least & I guess we only "follow the science"  when it benefits our own narrative.  When did we forget that natural immunity is a real thing?


When it impacts the pharmaceutical lobby's bottom line.


----------



## Trump

mugzy said:


> This is exactly the reason I get the vaccine. I'm a mask hater, I also travel all week long and do not like limitations on where I can go or what I can do. I'm also willing to take whatever potential negatives that could result from taking the vaccine to live the normal life we all take for granted such as going to the gym, restaurants, vacations, etc. I will not put a mask back on. I do it to fly however that's where it ends.
> 
> That said I have had the two shots and the booster and never felt ill or anything out of the ordinary from the shot.


This is exactly my reasoning getting vaccinated means I can travel to work with less restrictions and go on vacation with my wife. Both these things are top priority in my life


----------



## mugzy

DF said:


> As someone that had a horrible time getting over COVID.  I can't help but feel. I'm totally discounted as someone that has natural antibodies to COVID.  There are 50 million (in the USA) of us at least & I guess we only "follow the science"  when it benefits our own narrative.  When did we forget that natural immunity is a real thing?


Unfortunately natural immunity will not get me into the olive garden for dinner. The vaccine does hence the reason I take it. I like to keep things pretty back and white


----------



## Dungeon Dweller

Natural antibodies are looking to be highly superior to any vaccine, yet that doesn't satisfy the government (so much for "follow the science"). I'm totally against vaccine mandates, but I, too, got the vaccine just to make my own life easier.


----------



## flenser

I guess if the government controlled all the TP factories and told me to get some I would need to stand in line for hours, I would get in line. Then we could watch the media argue whether it was safe for the vaccinated to stand in line without masks. But we're not there yet. Not yet.


----------



## dirtys1x

mugzy said:


> Indeed I do live in a blue state. I don't like to get into political discussions. I'm republican however Trump was a complete debacle nonetheless I cannot support democrats as I feel they just want to take my hard earned money and redistribute it to less educated or less motivated people. Where is my stimulus check? Sore subject with me.
> 
> Vaccinated people do not wear masks in my state.


Crazy. I completely agree. Honestly it’s probably because Illinois is just a shit state. I really wish my vaccine counted for something here. It was the only reason I even got it.


----------



## CJ

I'm in a solidly Blue State, and the rules vary from town to town, business to business. It's kind of a pain in the ass, just have to keep a gaiter on my wrist like a chick's hair scrunchy.


----------



## Spongy

mugzy said:


> Unfortunately natural immunity will not get me into the olive garden for dinner. The vaccine does hence the reason I take it. I like to keep things pretty back and white



That's why you gotta hit up the Applebees boss, right @Flyingdragon ?


----------



## rawdeal

Flyingdragon is why nobody goes to Applebees anymore  .........


----------



## dirtys1x

DF said:


> As someone that had a horrible time getting over COVID.  I can't help but feel. I'm totally discounted as someone that has natural antibodies to COVID.  There are 50 million (in the USA) of us at least & I guess we only "follow the science"  when it benefits our own narrative.  When did we forget that natural immunity is a real thing?


This is partially true. However it’s not true for viruses that have rapid reproduction and mutation rates. Which is what is now being assumed of for COVID. The same reason why we don’t have immunity to the flu.


----------



## Trump

dirtys1x said:


> This is partially true. However it’s not true for viruses that have rapid reproduction and mutation rates. Which is what is now being assumed of for COVID. The same reason why we don’t have immunity to the flu.


I hate everyone


----------



## Trump

B B bbctf


----------



## Trump

Trump said:


> B B bbctf


----------



## lifter6973

uh what?


----------



## DF

dirtys1x said:


> This is partially true. However it’s not true for viruses that have rapid reproduction and mutation rates. Which is what is now being assumed of for COVID. The same reason why we don’t have immunity to the flu.


If I have more antibodies than someone that is vaccinated then why would I get the shot?  Standard answer "we don't know how long the antibodies will last"  This would be the same answer for the vaccine.  We should know more about the virus and reinfection rates since COVID has been around longer that the vaccine.  Someone has this Data and is not sharing the info..... Fauci says this is something we should look into ... WTF? really  

https://medicine.missouri.edu/news/study-finds-covid-19-reinfection-rate-less-1-those-severe-illness


----------



## Skullcrusher

Interesting news clip...








						2019 CSPAN Flu Vaccine, Fauci discusses creation of virus in order to distribute mRNA technology
					

What a world we now live, where the elites are so arrogant and confident in not being taken to task that they discuss in an open forum their future plans on controlling the peasants. WEF youtube chann




					rumble.com


----------



## johnjohn

i'm double vaccinated and i got the qr code for verification when necessary. I went with the BioNTech comirnaty vaccination. I didn't have any problems outside of sleepiness and a slight headache.

I hope that some of the anti-vaxers change their minds. I hate to see people losing their lives. I also hate that people are losing their jobs.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Oldbastard

I got moderna no sides, however I've gotten flu vaccine from work 30 years and never caught even a cold . While many have doubts about vaccines our history of health has been supportive of it . Polio , TB  , measles, shingles. Wiped out these for most part .


----------



## flenser

Oldbastard said:


> I got moderna no sides, however I've gotten flu vaccine from work 30 years and never caught even a cold . While many have doubts about vaccines our history of health has been supportive of it . Polio , TB  , measles, shingles. Wiped out these for most part .


It's a different kind of vaccine associated with vastly higher reports of death and other adverse reactions than any other vaccine in history. You're playing Russian roulette every time you get one, and with a virus that mutates as rapidly as a corona virus, you will need at least one a year if not more.


----------



## Send0

flenser said:


> It's a different kind of vaccine associated with vastly higher reports of death and other adverse reactions than any other vaccine in history. You're playing Russian roulette every time you get one, and with a virus that mutates as rapidly as a corona virus, you will need at least one a year if not more.


I play Russian roulette every time I get into a car, fly on a plane, or any number of things that have vastly higher rates of death statistically.

To each their own.


----------



## flenser

Send0 said:


> I play Russian roulette every time I get into a car, fly on a plane, or any number of things that have vastly higher rates of death statistically.
> 
> To each their own.


No, you really don't. For some bizarre reason the VAERS data is openly posted for all who want to see. You just have to look.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> I play Russian roulette every time I get into a car, fly on a plane, or any number of things





johnjohn said:


> i'm double vaccinated and i got the qr code for verification when necessary. I went with the BioNTech comirnaty vaccination. I didn't have any problems outside of sleepiness and a slight headache.
> 
> I hope that some of the anti-vaxers change their minds. I hate to see people losing their lives. I also hate that people are losing their jobs.


I hate that people have blown this out of proportion where they are convinced that it’s so deadly that they need to rush out and get a brand new “vaccine” that hasn’t been studied very long. 

As a healthy adult, you have almost zero chance of dying from covid. You could have relied on your immune system but instead you turned your safety over to Big Pharma. Business is booming for them btw.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> To each their own.


I wish it were. 

Please send this to the politicians.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I hate that people have blown this out of proportion where they are convinced that it’s so deadly that they need to rush out and get a brand new “vaccine” that hasn’t been studied very long.
> 
> As a healthy adult, you have almost zero chance of dying from covid. You could have relied on your immune system but instead you turned your safety over to Big Pharma. Business is booming for them btw.


So you disagree, based on the data available so far _(as you said, this has not been studied very long)_ that statistically you are more likely to die in a vehicular accident than from the vaccine itself?

I didnt feel I made such an outlandish statement. Nor did I think I blew it out of proportion. I also didn't tell people to rush to get the vaccine. All I did was reply to someone who compared the vaccine to Russian roulette, with other things we do every day that are also akin to Russian roulette.

I'll be sure not to make such crazy statements in the future. I apologize for my ridiculousness. 😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> So you disagree, based on the data available so far _(as you said, this has not been studied very long)_ that statistically you are more likely to die in a vehicular accident than from the vaccine itself?
> 
> I didnt feel I made such an outlandish statement. Nor did I think I blew it out of proportion. I also didn't tell people to rush to get the vaccine. All I did was reply to someone who compared the vaccine to Russian roulette, with other things we do every day that are also akin to Russian roulette.
> 
> I'll be sure not to make such crazy statements in the future. I apologize for my ridiculousness. 😂


I understand what you said, but the analogy to Russian Roulette seems to be a fair one. 

You don’t have to hold the gun to your own head and take the chance that the chamber isn’t loaded. Your body would very likely be capable of fighting off covid. 

Nothing against you man, I’m just so far past covid. The past year and a half sucked. Fauci and Biden keep moving the goalposts. Backpedaling and shady things to the point that I fear the level of mistrust they created could be dangerous if a REALLY BAD disease ever emerges.


----------



## Send0

flenser said:


> No, you really don't. For some bizarre reason the VAERS data is openly posted for all who want to see. You just have to look.





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I understand what you said, but the analogy to Russian Roulette seems to be a fair one.
> 
> You don’t have to hold the gun to your own head and take the chance that the chamber isn’t loaded. Your body would very likely be capable of fighting off covid.
> 
> Nothing against you man, I’m just so far past covid. The past year and a half sucked. Fauci and Biden keep moving the goalposts. Backpedaling and shady things to the point that I fear the level of mistrust they created could be dangerous if a REALLY BAD disease ever emerges.


Quoting both of you, but this is not an argument or anything like that. To be Frank, I don't care what anyone does anymore. I also hate politics, so I don't bother having those conversations either. These just seemed like two good posts to respond to what I've written below, as I feel like my original post was heavily taken out of context.

VAERS reported 8164 deaths, as of September 27th, out of the 390 million vaccines given up to that date.

In 2020, just over 38000 vehicular related deaths were documented.

I was never here to argue the politics or dismiss anyone's concern. Flenser said the data was there if someone wanted to look, and he's right. All I did was compare his statement to an actual activity most of us do daily, which at first glance is seemingly a benign activity, that also has a risk of death.

In other words, all I meant was that we all play with death on a daily basis...  it was never intended to be a pro vaccine or jam it down your throat kind of statement. I sincerely meant when I said "to each their own"


----------



## johnjohn

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I hate that people have blown this out of proportion where they are convinced that it’s so deadly that they need to rush out and get a brand new “vaccine” that hasn’t been studied very long.
> 
> As a healthy adult, you have almost zero chance of dying from covid. You could have relied on your immune system but instead you turned your safety over to Big Pharma. Business is booming for them btw.



we definitely do not see eye-to-eye on this subject. then again, i'm only 5'11" so i guess that standing on a milk crate could help 

in my opinion, everyday that we wake up could be our last day on earth. we are not going to live forever. i'd rather die later than sooner since i have a wife and a six year old son. my wife will tell you that she didn't think that i would get vaccinated. i surprised her. I just think that i cannot be egocentric with every facet of my life. i have to think about my family. i feel that i did the right thing.

to each his own. you are entitled to your opinions.


----------



## johnjohn

now that i got some coffee and i'm waking up (7am in Berlin), i want to respond with my anti-government anti-big business personality.

you stand brave in the winds of change citing big pharma but i bet you walk around with a us government spy tool called a cell phone, which also acts as a big business moneymaker. i do not use them.

you probably even update your operating systems on pcs. i do not. i use a firewall to block microshit windows from updating. i can always buy a new pc or do a clean install if a problem arises. However, i cannot buy a new life.

most of the time, you will not stand taller than me with anti-gov anti-big biz matters but this is different. we only get one life and if the vax can help you defeat covid then i think that we have no choice. kill or be killed. my opinion is that the us government is a part of covid outbreak. how many years have they complained about pensioners and big biz not being able to pay pensions. in my opinion, covid is meant to kill the old so big biz saves money. also as a military bio warfare testing system. don't get me started about big biz and government.


----------



## flenser

Send0 said:


> Quoting both of you, but this is not an argument or anything like that. To be Frank, I don't care what anyone does anymore. I also hate politics, so I don't bother having those conversations either. These just seemed like two good posts to respond to what I've written below, as I feel like my original post was heavily taken out of context.
> 
> VAERS reported 8164 deaths, as of September 27th, out of the 390 million vaccines given up to that date.
> 
> In 2020, just over 38000 vehicular related deaths were documented.
> 
> I was never here to argue the politics or dismiss anyone's concern. Flenser said the data was there if someone wanted to look, and he's right. All I did was compare his statement to an actual activity most of us do daily, which at first glance is seemingly a benign activity, that also has a risk of death.
> 
> In other words, all I meant was that we all play with death on a daily basis...  it was never intended to be a pro vaccine or jam it down your throat kind of statement. I sincerely meant when I said "to each their own"


So, with around 230 million drivers in the US each driving an average of one hour per day (getting into and out of the car twice), seven days a week, we get 230M / 38000 * 7 * 2 = *84000 to 1 chance of dying each time you get into your car.* 

And if you don't drive impaired, distracted or recklessly, the chance of dying each time you get in your car is practically non existent. I didn't spend the time looking up that data, though.

From your VAERS data we get 390M / 2 (2 injections on average) / 8164 = *24000 to 1 chance of dying after being fully vaccinated, *and this doesn't include the chances of dying from new strains of COVID from which the vaccine offers little protection*.* 

(note that I rounded both results to indicate they are gross approximations)

One of those activities is foundational for the development and maintenance of the advanced economy and high standards of living we enjoy today. The other is being needlessly pushed on us by government, media and a ton of very wealthy corporations that have and continue to crush smaller competitors and profit hugely as a result of these events.


----------



## The Phoenix

johnjohn said:


> i'm double vaccinated and i got the qr code for verification when necessary. I went with the BioNTech comirnaty vaccination. I didn't have any problems outside of sleepiness and a slight headache.
> 
> I hope that some of the anti-vaxers change their minds. I hate to see people losing their lives. I also hate that people are losing their jobs.



Not everyone is an antivaxxer. I cannot take vaccines due to my immune system. I also have a history, several serious adverse affects nearly killing me one time, and continually getting me sick when I decided to get a vax 10 years after the first incident. My history tells me I should be exempt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flenser

But don't worry everyone, with full government funding Merck has developed an antiviral drug that works over half as well as Ivermectin and they're only going to charge us $700 per treatment compared to $30 for Ivermectin. They're going to rape save us all...


----------



## Send0

flenser said:


> So, with around 230 million drivers in the US each driving an average of one hour per day (getting into and out of the car twice), seven days a week, we get 230M / 38000 * 7 * 2 = *84000 to 1 chance of dying each time you get into your car.*
> 
> And if you don't drive impaired, distracted or recklessly, the chance of dying each time you get in your car is practically non existent. I didn't spend the time looking up that data, though.
> 
> From your VAERS data we get 390M / 2 (2 injections on average) / 8164 = *24000 to 1 chance of dying after being fully vaccinated, *and this doesn't include the chances of dying from new strains of COVID from which the vaccine offers little protection*.*
> 
> (note that I rounded both results to indicate they are gross approximations)
> 
> One of those activities is foundational for the development and maintenance of the advanced economy and high standards of living we enjoy today. The other is being needlessly pushed on us by government, media and a ton of very wealthy corporations that have and continue to crush smaller competitors and profit hugely as a result of these events.


I hate to be blunt, but your twisting statistics to fit your world view. You use statistics as numbers, you don't use them for "if someone does this then they go up on stats, etc.etc".

Taking the driving impaired example... I could be hit by a person who was intoxicated when I am sober, or I could be hit by an old person who had a stroke at the wheel, or someone could just be speeding and run a red light. Your argument here isn't valid, because this isn't how we measure collective death.

You also can't take the vaccine and divide by 2, just because there are two shots... Because that's not how the data is reported. It is reported by VAERS as a collective death number... I.e. regardless if it happened after shot 1 or shot 2. This is twisting raw data to force your point. Which I don't even know why you're forcing it, because I never told you that you were wrong to say it was like playing Russian roulette.

I only used the VAERS data because you were the one that threw it back at me; "it's available if anyone would take the time to look". You can't then twist data to fit your means when I report it back. Why does my originally mundane response of presenting a comparative example of the risk of death by vehicular accident bother you so much that you feel the need to do this?

Again, we play with death by taking part in very mundane tasks most of us perform in daily. End of story... that was the only thing I was saying.

FOR ME, I'm no more worried about dying from the vaccine for myself than I am going for a drive to the grocery store. I am expressing only how I perceive things for myself... and in no way imply that others have to feel the same way

This is where I check out of the conversation, because there's no point in having a dialog when someone is trying to force data sets to fit what they believe. That is illogical, and there's no meaningful outcome in a conversation where the other person is trying to score points. This is why I hate politics, especially at the civilian level _(i.e. between two normal ass people, like you and I)._

Have a good day, and may everyone get the gains a d strength they deserve from their training.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Only thing about the VAERS website is that they have been caught on multiple occasions lowering their numbers by people from both sides of politics. Lots of evidence out there on that.

Goes hand in hand with what the lady from US Dept of Human Health Services said in that first Project Veritas video I posted. Vaccines would normally be in phase 3, which is where data is collected and then analyzed. According to her they are not collecting data and suppressing adverse reaction data instead.


----------



## The Phoenix

flenser said:


> But don't worry everyone, with full government funding Merck has developed an antiviral drug that works over half as well as Ivermectin and they're only going to charge us $700 per treatment compared to $30 for Ivermectin. They're going to rape save us all...



I go with the holistic route. It is cheap, safe and effective. I use colloidal silver &  chlorite (Cl-O3+). I’ve seen it knock out COVID-19 & covid vaccine side effects with in the hour. When I had covid, all I was taking was the silver & kicked covid’s ass in 3 days (was really only throat/nasal infection with a little punies for 1 day & 2 more days no taste).  The chlorite is more effective and I’ve seen it work within an hour.


----------



## kdraoui

Odd divide and so many differing reasons. We inject ourselves with bathtub steroids not to mention made with raws from China. Who knows what's in there. Then we worry about a vaccine that's FDA approved. 

I don't care either way who gets the vaccine or who doesn't however its just a personal choice that we get to make no different than we choose to inject bathtub steroids from China. Both have risks.


----------



## The Phoenix

kdraoui said:


> Odd divide and so many differing reasons. We inject ourselves with bathtub steroids not to mention made with raws from China. Who knows what's in there. Then we worry about a vaccine that's FDA approved.
> 
> I don't care either way who gets the vaccine or who doesn't however its just a personal choice that we get to make no different than we choose to inject bathtub steroids from China. Both have risks.



I don’t inject nor provide bath tub roidZ. Omega is legit, ask anyone on here.


----------



## flenser

Send0 said:


> I hate to be blunt, but your twisting statistics to fit your world view. You use statistics as numbers, you don't use them for "if someone does this then they go up on stats, etc.etc".
> 
> Taking the driving impaired example... I could be hit by a person who was intoxicated when I am sober, or I could be hit by an old person who had a stroke at the wheel, or someone could just be speeding and run a red light. Your argument here isn't valid, because this isn't how we measure collective death.
> 
> You also can't take the vaccine and divide by 2, just because there are two shots... Because that's not how the data is reported. It is reported by VAERS as a collective death number... I.e. regardless if it happened after shot 1 or shot 2. This is twisting raw data to force your point. Which I don't even know why you're forcing it, because I never told you that you were wrong to say it was like playing Russian roulette.
> 
> I only used the VAERS data because you were the one that threw it back at me; "it's available if anyone would take the time to look". You can't then twist data to fit your means when I report it back. Why does my originally mundane response of presenting a comparative example of the risk of death by vehicular accident bother you so much that you feel the need to do this?
> 
> Again, we play with death by taking part in very mundane tasks most of us perform in daily. End of story... that was the only thing I was saying.
> 
> FOR ME, I'm no more worried about dying from the vaccine for myself than I am going for a drive to the grocery store. I am expressing only how I perceive things for myself... and in no way imply that others have to feel the same way
> 
> This is where I check out of the conversation, because there's no point in having a dialog when someone is trying to force data sets to fit what they believe. That is illogical, and there's no meaningful outcome in a conversation where the other person is trying to score points. This is why I hate politics, especially at the civilian level _(i.e. between two normal ass people, like you and I)._
> 
> Have a good day, and may everyone get the gains a d strength they deserve from their training.


You seem rather, for lack of a better word, peeved about this topic, or our disagreement with you. If you're not enjoying this, you probably shouldn't play. I'm only here for the entertainment. 

On the driving impaired and other modifiers, there are specific stats for these. The causes of accidents are well documented. I've seen those arguments used by various safety minded groups to encourage safe driving. I'm not intentionally twisting anything. The point is that you can choose to drive responsibly and significantly reduce your chances of crashing.

I need to look at the VAERS data description again. The last time I looked I remember it was reported per injection, not per cumulative vaccination. If I'm wrong, it still leaves the chance of dying from vaccination at nearly twice that of a random driver getting into his car and driving it.

Edit: The 390M is the number of doses, not the number of people getting vaccinated. I divided by two to get the number of people, that's all. There are actually 186M  "fully vaccinated". and around 18M (I computed) with a single dose. All of them would be included in the Vaers data by dose. So if you had a heart attack after the first dose and survived, then got the second dose and got blood clots, both would be listed on the Vaers site (assuming it was reported).


----------



## Send0

flenser said:


> You seem rather, for lack of a better word, peeved about this topic, or our disagreement with you. If you're not enjoying this, you probably shouldn't play. I'm only here for the entertainment.
> 
> On the driving impaired and other modifiers, there are specific stats for these. The causes of accidents are well documented. I've seen those arguments used by various safety minded groups to encourage safe driving. I'm not intentionally twisting anything. The point is that you can choose to drive responsibly and significantly reduce your chances of crashing.
> 
> I need to look at the VAERS data description again. The last time I looked I remember it was reported per injection, not per cumulative vaccination. If I'm wrong, it still leaves the chance of dying from vaccination at nearly twice that of a random driver getting into his car and driving it.


You are clearly on the attack, for what reason is truly beyond me. You threw the fact that data is out there in my face. I use that data and you twist it to try to be right when I was never looking at this as a right or wrong thing. 

Need I remind you what started all this, and triggered you to jump down my throat? Look at the attached screenshot below. Why you've decided to reply so aggressively to my benign post is mind boggling. How would you feel if someone went on an attack, when all you were trying to do was participate in a thread with everyone else?





Regardless of how you want to interpret data sets _(vaccine kills more, vehicular accident kills more, etc), _both the vaccine and vehicular death have a significantly low rate of death statistically,  Low enough that one might say that either is akin to playing Russian Roulette.

Again, have a good day.


----------



## flenser

Send0 said:


> Regardless of how you want to interpret data sets _(vaccine kills more, vehicular accident kills more, etc), _both the vaccine and vehicular death have a significantly low rate of death statistically, Low enough that one might say that either is akin to playing Russian Roulette.


Fair enough. On the rest I won't comment.


----------



## Send0

@flenser If you wish to continue this, then you're welcome to pm me. I'd prefer to talk like normal human beings, and I can't help but think that having the participants of the thread as an audience is driving part of your responses. I'm not going to be your public punching bag, nor do I want it to appear like you are mine because that's not what I intend or want.

My initial post was never political. It was only to point out the irony that we risk death every day, some which have a higher statistical rate of death... But still so low that it aligned with your Russian roulette analogy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> You are clearly on the attack, for what reason is truly beyond me. You threw the fact that data is out there in my face. I use that data and you twist it to try to be right when I was never looking at this as a right or wrong thing.
> 
> Need I remind you what started all this, and triggered you to jump down my throat? Look at the attached screenshot below. Why you've decided to reply so aggressively to my benign post is mind boggling. How would you feel if someone went on an attack, when all you were trying to do was participate in a thread with everyone else?
> 
> View attachment 14119
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how you want to interpret data sets _(vaccine kills more, vehicular accident kills more, etc), _both the vaccine and vehicular death have a significantly low rate of death statistically,  Low enough that one might say that either is akin to playing Russian Roulette.
> 
> Again, have a good day.



I am only speaking for the way I approach these posts and topics.

I don't think he's on the attack and I don't think it's anything personal towards you. A lot of times, a post will get someone thinking an provide an opportunity to convey GENERAL thoughts on a topic. Just because you are included in the quote doesn't mean the responses are isolated to you. There's a larger audience in the forums.  

For covid and the vaccine, I just don't want this to be normalized. A disease pops up unexpectedly and Big Pharma is there with the "vaccine" treatment or medicine that we need. They aren't benevolent.

I plucked a little from your post and I only included your post for context. I have nothing against you at all and I hope you don't take offense to my posts.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I am only speaking for the way I approach these posts and topics.
> 
> I don't think he's on the attack and I don't think it's anything personal towards you. A lot of times, a post will get someone thinking an provide an opportunity to convey GENERAL thoughts on a topic. Just because you are included in the quote doesn't mean the responses are isolated to you. There's a larger audience in the forums.
> 
> For covid and the vaccine, I just don't want this to be normalized. A disease pops up unexpectedly and Big Pharma is there with the "vaccine" treatment or medicine that we need. They aren't benevolent.
> 
> I plucked a little from your post and I only included your post for context. I have nothing against you at all and I hope you don't take offense to my posts.


Fair enough. I thought your post was a lot more neutral, but when I read his it seemed more aggressive.

To your point, maybe my posts seemed aggressive to him. Thanks for bringing in the outside perspective... sometimes this is needed.

Thanks brother.


----------



## mugzy

Guys why such strong pushy opinions.  Each person can have their own opinion and guess what.... they are right. Why try so hard to make somebody see it your way?


----------



## mugzy

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I am only speaking for the way I approach these posts and topics.
> 
> I don't think he's on the attack and I don't think it's anything personal towards you. A lot of times, a post will get someone thinking an provide an opportunity to convey GENERAL thoughts on a topic. Just because you are included in the quote doesn't mean the responses are isolated to you. There's a larger audience in the forums.
> 
> For covid and the vaccine, I just don't want this to be normalized. A disease pops up unexpectedly and Big Pharma is there with the "vaccine" treatment or medicine that we need. They aren't benevolent.
> 
> I plucked a little from your post and I only included your post for context. I have nothing against you at all and I hope you don't take offense to my posts.



Great post thanks BBBG.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Badleroybrown

Man I am going to be at a fork in the road soon… I am not anti vax at all. If you choose to get it more power to you. I hope it does what it is supposed to and I hope that ten years down the road this all dosnt come back to bite us..
So anyway I happen to work for the state… and as of yesterday they came out and ask for everyone that is vax to email proof of there vax card to the powers that be. They said that the ones that are not vaxed to stay tuned.
My wife is a teacher and they did the same thing. Her school said they contracted with vendors for the teachers in her district to go and get tested weekly on there time between the hr of 7:30am and 330 pm. No problem she is out at 220pm so she should have no problem getting tested. At this point they said they do not need proof of a negative test but they would like to think as adults everybody would. If they do sooner then later ask for results everyone better have there ducks in a row and be able to show proof.
I know what my department is doin and this is behind what they did with her. They want a count of how many people have it verse who don’t. Then They will make a decision if they will mandate it across the bord. If they can afford to lose x amount of people they will.
I have no plan to get this. At the same time am I ready to take a stand for what I belive is good for me and my family. I guess I have to be. There are lots of people losing not jobs but careers over this. Without the ability for unemployment. Long hard earned careers and the ability to provide for there family’s. Homes, cars, medical bills, food on the fucking table. How is this. How can the powers that be feel good trying to push this agenda and they are willing to sacrifice the lives and livelihoods of the families of hard working People. It is Like we are in a alternate universe. If everyone Tom got the vaccine. Men, women and children this would not stop covid 19 or these stupid fucking made up variants.
I say made up variants because I know for a fact that when someone gets a covid test if it is positive they can’t tell you if it’s a variant. They have no way of knowing. All they do is send 10 covid tests to a lab and then the lab says out of 10, 5 have the variant. No names attached to it of people who tested positive. Just a percentage. Now can a dr  test you and send your test out to be checked if it is a variant. I suppose but I am lot sure that is happening. If it has happened to someone here or someone you know  please feel free to chime in.  I have to be tested weekly at my job because I am not vaccinated but the people that are don’t. Just because someone is vaccinated does not mean they can not pass it or get it. So why are we not testing people across the board. Hmmm.. I would say because the powers that be really do not want it to get out how many people test positive for covid that have been vaccinated. At my job alone I had 3 people already catch covid and they were vaccinated. So what is that saying right there. That’s 3 out of 9.. I know people will not agree with this but I am not out of line or off the mark of what is really going on here. 
Am I really going to give up my livelihood over this vaccine. Is my wife going to give up her high paying job as a teacher over this vaccine. I will fight it to the end. I will not go back on my principals, I have a lot of skills and can go out tom and make money. With the way time are right now anyone with a good head and skills that isn’t afraid to work can name there price and have a job. This is how a fascist communist country would be and how it has been run. We are in America .
LAND OF THE FREE AND HOME OF THE BRAVE!!!! This has nothing to do with Republican/Democratic or any parties. illegals are coming  across the boarder, but before they are released they are given the choice. Would you like a covid shot or not. If they choose not to they are still released into our country. My wife and myself. My daughter who needs to go to college we have to be vaccinated. Fuck this. Something needs to happen. Things are imploding all around us. Corruption, Greed, and just dirty ass dealings and this is what we are worried about.. 
Remember… only if you are vaccinated is it suggested you have the holidays with your loved ones again. I didn’t say this the powers that be did… Fuck it. I do not even know why I even started this..


----------



## Rot-Iron66

The virus has not caused most of the issues we are seeing these days related to COVID, corrupt/greedy people have caused all of this. Its pretty sad what is happening. I wont get the Vax (as of now) too much unknown, too much cancer and heart disease in my family for me to try to "chance it". Im not anti-Vax, Ive gotten them all (except this one). If I lose my job over this, Im at the age (55) where I can legally retire on my 401K, and after 35 years in the program w/ company matching and a great IT Security career, its substantial, so it will work for me... I hope restrictions and passport foolishness goes away one day soon so people can get back to "life"... All the best too you folks...


----------



## Badleroybrown

Vaccine cards…
Hmmm Nazi Gremany made the Jews have Identification cards. They had to take there german passports and bring them to a police station or another place on the same level and have the letter J stamped on them before they could be returned… 
No comparing the covid pandemic to this what nazi Germany and it’s leaders did to persecute the Jews  so don’t get parties in a bunch. That was a sin and travesty. Don’t call me ignorant or racist or anything like that because I live all amd believe all are equal and all deserve the best that life can offer no matter race, religion, or who you live or who you want to be. I make the point that having a vaccine card or passport is the singling out the vaxed verse the unvaxed. This is what our government is doing.  It’s what a communist  government does. Has everyone been following what has been going on in Australia. They are in the verge of a total uprising against there government. Or maybe a civil war. How long do you think it is going to be before this starts to hit our home.. it’s bound to happen if things do not change.


----------



## flenser




----------



## Send0

Badleroybrown said:


> Vaccine cards…
> Hmmm Nazi Gremany made the Jews have Identification cards. They had to take there german passports and bring them to a police station or another place on the same level and have the letter J stamped on them before they could be returned…
> No comparing the covid pandemic to this what nazi Germany and it’s leaders did to persecute the Jews  so don’t get parties in a bunch. That was a sin and travesty. Don’t call me ignorant or racist or anything like that because I live all amd believe all are equal and all deserve the best that life can offer no matter race, religion, or who you live or who you want to be. I make the point that having a vaccine card or passport is the singling out the vaxed verse the unvaxed. This is what our government is doing.  It’s what a communist  government does. Has everyone been following what has been going on in Australia. They are in the verge of a total uprising against there government. Or maybe a civil war. How long do you think it is going to be before this starts to hit our home.. it’s bound to happen if things do not change.





flenser said:


>


I am definitely aligned with everyone when I say fuck this fuckery. Just in case anyone confused me as being pro boot licker based on my earlier posts....or the fact that I chose to get the vaccine. That is not who I am, nor do I agree that the government should have the right control people's lives.


----------



## flenser

Send0 said:


> I am definitely aligned with everyone when I say fuck this fuckery. Just in case anyone confused me as being pro boot licker based on my earlier posts....or the fact that I chose to get the vaccine. That is not who I am, nor do I agree that the government should have the right control people's lives.


I chose to get it as well, but it's looking very much like I will lose my position (since 1989) over reporting requirements. They can't have my medical records. Not now, not ever.


----------



## Badleroybrown

_this was not an attack on anyone here. Believe me I think we are all levelheaded with our own views and opinions… 
And a persons choice is there own and I have nothing against it. I have very close friends that have gotten it.. they don’t view me any different nor I them.. I didn’t read thru the last 100 post in here so I don’t know what has gone in since the last time I visited. I am sure it was heated back and forth with people. That’s why I have made it a point t to try and stay out of political shit on this forum… _


----------



## flenser

And some good news on the vaccine front. 

WHO Approves First Malaria Vaccine After 30 Years Of Development​


> More than three decades after scientists at GlaxoSmithKline started developing it, a malaria vaccine was finally approved Wednesday by the WHO. The vaccine could help save the lives of 400,000 people who still succumb to malaria every year (more than 50% are children under 5), most in sub-Saharan Africa. The vaccine is formulated for inoculating young children as well as adults.
> ...


Thirty years...  I guess they were a little over optimistic when they lobbied to have DDT banned.


----------



## flenser

^^ It says I posted that 14 minutes ago, but I posted it last night. Weird...


----------



## blundig

Got my booster the other day. I went into CVS and said I'm 71. They said: "Well we're just doing immuno-compromised now". Being a very quick and able liar, I countered with: "Plus I have lupus." I love vaccines. I make the policies where I work, and it's optional, but if you don't have it you use a mask. We've had no controversy, including with our union.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fuck a girl that works with the vaccine ,, problem
Solved


----------



## Skullcrusher

There is some confusion on the FDA approved part. All the covid vaccines I looked up on the FDA website say they were approved for EUA (Emergency Use Authorization). Which means that the FDA cannot be held liable for any medical problems or deaths that may occur.

Nobody can be held liable. THAT is what makes them different from almost every vax in the past.

Only one was actually FDA approved and this is the confusing part. Pfizer-BiotechN which are actually two different vaccines that are very similar made by companies under the same corporate umbrella. The Pfizer vaccine is EUA, that is the one currently available. The BiotechN is FDA approved but has not actually been manufactured or labeled yet. Of course the lame stream media ran with it and gave people the impression that all vaccines are now FDA approved.

In December and January, covid cases almost completely flatlined to zero. When the vaccines started being released the number of covid cases went way the hell back up and then it mutated into the damn delta variant. Even today, the states with the highest percentage of vaccinations are also the states with the highest number of new covid cases. But I guess that's just a coincidence.

As far as comparing the risks of vaccines to bathtub juice made with raws from China...I'm guessing that Chinese bathtub juice will not alter your DNA in order to produce antibodies. If it did it would be hella expensive. I highly doubt anyone has bothered to study the possible adverse reactions to the vaccines while on gear.


----------



## Badleroybrown

That’s because the vaccine did not let people become naturally immune by getting the virus which would have let this run its course. Then it mutated to try another way to attack the immune system. Hence that’s why we have” variant “ the whole thing is fucked.


----------



## flenser

I had already seen a lot of this from one of his previous presentations, but he has some new data as well. Anyone who thinks the vaccine is safe and hasn't made an effort to review the data should watch this, at least the first 15 minutes. If after that you don't have at least some serious questions, the rest of the presentation probably won't interest you at all.

Peter McCullough, MD, MPH speaks at the 78th Annual Meeting of AAPS on October 2, 2021.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Short but well stated...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443401461665341442


----------



## Skullcrusher

COVID-19 Infection Rates Soar in Singapore Despite the Country Having One of Highest Vaccination Rates in the World at 83%
					

Singapore’s Ministry of Health reported a major increase in breakthrough infections of COVID-19 for four straight days despite being ranked Number 5 in the world in vaccination rate.  Over 80 percent of the country is vaccinated for COVID-19. As of 7 October 2021, 83% of the population has...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				












						Can You Trust the Moderna Vaccine? - Iceland Joins Sweden and Denmark and Says "No!"
					

My wife and I, entirely too trusting, took the Moderna vaccine when it came out. We are not medically ignorant. My wife actually was the nurse manager for a nationally known critical care unit. You can laugh at us now for “trusting” the Government experts. But my wife has now made it clear–no...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## cryptoguy

I, my wife and two daughters have gotten the pfizer shots. The first shot for some reason makes your damn arm feel like it was hit with a sledge hammer the next day, but oddly the second shot had no pain.

The only side effects any of us had was alot of sweating after the second shot for some reason for about 2 weeks. After that everything seemed fine. The only reason we decided to get them was to go back to a normal life if there is such a thing anymore. But lo and behold, here in Illinois our Governor is determined to NOT let that happen.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Damn man these stories scare the shit out of me .. So many people I know felt like shit after that weirdo shot ... I hope I’m wrong and in say ten years from now everyone doesn’t drop dead


----------



## cravemonarC02

The law allows for vaccine requirements without religious exemptions. Not only that, but morality mandates it. Therefore, we should abolish religious exemptions for vaccine mandates. Religious objections to vaccines are not a license to kill.

The Constitution is not a roadblock for such vaccine mandates. We have a strong tradition of protecting the freedom of religion in our country, as we should. The First Amendment specifically guarantees that the government cannot prohibit “the free exercise” of religion. In plain English, that means every individual has the right to hold their own religious beliefs and to engage in actions or practices in support of those religious beliefs without government intrusion.

Except the First Amendment doesn’t exactly mean that. The freedom of belief is absolute, but the freedom to engage in actions in support of that belief is not — nor should it be.




*PICKING THE BEST HIPAA COMPLIANT TEXTING APP https:/ /curogram.com/hipaa-compliant-texting*
Some applications are only designed to send appointment reminders and other basic text messages to patients, but they don’t offer encrypted HIPAA-compliant texting for PHI or internal staff messaging features.


----------



## Yano

When I got mine , I got the JnJ , yeah  the one no one wants hahaaha , no pain no weird shit , never felt sick. Was like getting any other shot, I did have fun with the shot lady though and built up like I was scared of needles , then when I took my long sleeve off she laughed like hell at the tattoos.. you ain't scared of needles.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Let's agree to disagree!


----------



## flenser

Skullcrusher said:


> Let's agree to disagree!


Curious where the chart is from. The last two columns are usually obscured by data presented in the least usable form.


----------



## Skullcrusher

flenser said:


> Curious where the chart is from. The last two columns are usually obscured by data presented in the least usable form.











						An Epidemic of the Vaccinated: Latest UK Data Shows Rate of Infection Among Vaxxed Exceeds Unvaxxed in Every Age Group Over 30
					

The latest numbers from the UK reveal the covid infection rates among the vaccinated now exceed the unvaxxed in every age group over 30. Via Boriquagato. The covid infection rates among the vaccinated now exceed the unvaxxed in every age group over 30. you can grab raw data HERE. This has...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## BRICKS

Gonna drop this here, as good a place as any. Not one single government in the world, to my knowledge, has used the covid pandemic to promote/educate a healthy lifestyle.  Just something to think about.  

Stats and data can be quoted asnauseam, this is what, in fact, is going on.  My son is an ICU nurse going to follow in Dad's footsteps and pursue anesthesia.  32 ICU beds, big hospital.  Did a walk through the other day, all 32 beds covid patients.  He said not one of those will live to leave the ICU.  Not a single one vaccinated.  Right now they are not seeing older patients with multiple comorbidities  coming in, they are all in the 40-50 yet old range.

Here wee had to cancel surgery for a couple weeks, small rural hospital.  No place to transfer patients to because every bigger hospital is full/short staffed with......unvaccinated covid patients.  The surgery staff was needed to staff the covid patients.  This also means that all those patients that can not be transferred to  proper ICU because they are full/short staffed re not going to get the level of care they need.

Now, throw in top of that the firing/quitting of health care providers who won't get the jab, problem exponentially compounded.

I am pro vaccination.  You can still contract and transmit covid sure, but you shouldn't end up in the ICU.  If you do find yourself in the ICU, well, make your peace with shit.  Way the pros and cons of getting the jab.  The pros are born out in fact.  I see this daily on the front line. Most, if not all, of the cons, are bullshit made up in your head.  And seriously fellas.  You'll inject shit you get from a UG lab you know nothing about but you won't take a fkn vaccine? 


Having said all this, understand this.  I am in NO WAY in favor of vaccine mandates, or any other government mandates.  Just posting some actual real world observations vs data, news, and other bullshit.


----------



## flenser

General preparation, things to discuss with your physician and recommend treatments.

Guide to Home-Based COVID Treatment (PDF)


----------



## j2048b

Skullcrusher said:


> Short but well stated...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443401461665341442


BOUT TIME!! people need to stop with this illegal mandate, and quit forcing us to decide between our livelyhoods and a vaxx that has proven it does not help...im already in talks with lawyers for my job


----------



## lfod14

Youngb said:


> Got them back in April. Waiting on the booster now. I want to live!



Sarcasm? Please tell me sarcasm, I hate when I can't tell.


----------



## DF

BRICKS said:


> Gonna drop this here, as good a place as any. Not one single government in the world, to my knowledge, has used the covid pandemic to promote/educate a healthy lifestyle.  Just something to think about.
> 
> Stats and data can be quoted asnauseam, this is what, in fact, is going on.  My son is an ICU nurse going to follow in Dad's footsteps and pursue anesthesia.  32 ICU beds, big hospital.  Did a walk through the other day, all 32 beds covid patients.  He said not one of those will live to leave the ICU.  Not a single one vaccinated.  Right now they are not seeing older patients with multiple comorbidities  coming in, they are all in the 40-50 yet old range.
> 
> Here wee had to cancel surgery for a couple weeks, small rural hospital.  No place to transfer patients to because every bigger hospital is full/short staffed with......unvaccinated covid patients.  The surgery staff was needed to staff the covid patients.  This also means that all those patients that can not be transferred to  proper ICU because they are full/short staffed re not going to get the level of care they need.
> 
> Now, throw in top of that the firing/quitting of health care providers who won't get the jab, problem exponentially compounded.
> 
> I am pro vaccination.  You can still contract and transmit covid sure, but you shouldn't end up in the ICU.  If you do find yourself in the ICU, well, make your peace with shit.  Way the pros and cons of getting the jab.  The pros are born out in fact.  I see this daily on the front line. Most, if not all, of the cons, are bullshit made up in your head.  And seriously fellas.  You'll inject shit you get from a UG lab you know nothing about but you won't take a fkn vaccine?
> 
> 
> Having said all this, understand this.  I am in NO WAY in favor of vaccine mandates, or any other government mandates.  Just posting some actual real world observations vs data, news, and other bullshit.


IMO part of the problem is a lack of education in how to fight this thing at home and when you should have medical intervention.  Something as simple as having an Oximeter at home and understanding how to read it. I was very close to being a statistic.  At the time the vaccine was not in my age group.  I probably would not have gotten it anyway.  I figured that I'm pretty healthy.  In the gym 3x/week and have been for 35 plus years.  

After going through that nightmare.  I am open to getting the vaccine.  However,  I just had my antibodies checked and they are off the chart high.  It really bothers me that they are throwing natural immunity out of the equation.  I will continue to get my antibodies checked if they should fall off then I will decide.


----------



## BRICKS

DF said:


> IMO part of the problem is a lack of education in how to fight this thing at home and when you should have medical intervention.  Something as simple as having an Oximeter at home and understanding how to read it. I was very close to being a statistic.  At the time the vaccine was not in my age group.  I probably would not have gotten it anyway.  I figured that I'm pretty healthy.  In the gym 3x/week and have been for 35 plus years.
> 
> After going through that nightmare.  I am open to getting the vaccine.  However,  I just had my antibodies checked and they are off the chart high.  It really bothers me that they are throwing natural immunity out of the equation.  I will continue to get my antibodies checked if they should fall off then I will decide.


That's because natural immunity has nothing to do with controlling the population.  Somebody doesn't believe that's the end game, enjoy having your bank account monitored.  Anyone doesn't know what I'm talking about needs to start paying attention.

Sorry DF, got a little sidetracked.  Agree with you completely.


----------



## flenser

^^ That one deserves two likes...


----------



## Adzg

BRICKS said:


> That's because natural immunity has nothing to do with controlling the population. Somebody doesn't believe that's the end game, enjoy having your bank account monitored. Anyone doesn't know what I'm talking about needs to start paying attention.
> 
> Sorry DF, got a little sidetracked. Agree with you completely.



Please enlighten me. I’m intrigued but the monitored bank account thing you are talking about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DF

Adzg said:


> Please enlighten me. I’m intrigued but the monitored bank account thing you are talking about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The government wants to be notified if you do any transactions of $600 or more.


----------



## Jonjon

I don’t want to be divisive but nobody even raised an eyebrow that we lost John Meadows shortly after being vaccinated from a blood clot in the lungs.

I had a customer from California last week that said his sister who is is young and healthy is suddenly developing blood clots after being vaccinated 

Eric Clapton still ain’t right.

If the people in charge cared about our well being they wouldn’t be covering up the horror stories, they’d be investigating them


----------



## CJ

I got the J&J yesterday. So far, no issues.


----------



## BRICKS

Adzg said:


> Please enlighten me. I’m intrigued but the monitored bank account thing you are talking about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the reconciliation bill is a provision for the government to monitor all transactions of $600 or more.  That's going in or coming out.  This affects pretty much all bank accounts.  Also in all the spending is 80 billion to the IRS for increased enforcement.  Sincerely hope anyone who voted for Biden enjoys sucking on the socialist weenie.

PS: also enjoy heating your house this winter


----------



## flenser

...


Jonjon said:


> I don’t want to be divisive but nobody even raised an eyebrow that we lost John Meadows shortly after being vaccinated from a blood clot in the lungs.
> 
> I had a customer from California last week that said his sister who is is young and healthy is suddenly developing blood clots after being vaccinated
> 
> Eric Clapton still ain’t right.
> 
> If the people in charge cared about our well being they wouldn’t be covering up the horror stories, they’d be investigating them


I agree the vaccines are extremely dangerous, at least compared to other vaccines. The testing protocols were short circuited and the reported issues are being conspicuously ignored. But even if they were demonstrably 100% safe and effective they represent the most dangerous control mechanism in US history.


----------



## Jonjon

flenser said:


> ...
> 
> I agree the vaccines are extremely dangerous, at least compared to other vaccines. The testing protocols were short circuited and the reported issues are being conspicuously ignored. But even if they were demonstrably 100% safe and effective they represent the most dangerous control mechanism in US history.



I also had a customer this week who is a pathologist. He’s double jabbed and his teenage son as well. So he’s pro vax. But he said he and his son both got covid after the shots. He said that someone like me, who has had covid already, should not need to get the vaccine. He said if they weren’t worried about money, they’d be talking more about checking people for antibodies because natural immunity is far more effective than any vaccine


----------



## havenoidea

so overall is it a good idea to get the shot or not? ive read through the post and seen conflicting opinions


----------



## flenser

havenoidea said:


> so overall is it a good idea to get the shot or not? ive read through the post and seen conflicting opinions


It's a good idea to do some real research and decide for yourself. All of us posting our opinions in this thread are biased.


----------



## The Phoenix

lfod14 said:


> Sarcasm? Please tell me sarcasm, I hate when I can't tell.



Sarcasm does not show we in writing which is why is is usually followed by this: (sic).


----------



## havenoidea

flenser said:


> It's a good idea to do some real research and decide for yourself. All of us posting our opinions in this thread are biased.


and where do i get real unbiased opinions? heavy censorship on this topic


----------



## CJ

havenoidea said:


> and where do i get real unbiased opinions? heavy censorship on this topic


I got the J&J 2 days ago, I've had no issues so far. 

I am 100% against any vaccine mandate, it should be personal choice in my opinion.

I'm cautiously optimistic about the vaccines. I hope they work out great, but only time will tell that. There's no way anyone can definitively say that they're safe, that there will be no long term complications. Only time can tell that. There's been medicines in the past that had full FDA approval, but were later pulled after long term issues arose. It's not common, but it has happened.

I don't think there's microchips or anything malicious associated with the vaccines, other than the typical motives of profit.

There's my quick take.


----------



## The Phoenix

flenser said:


> It's a good idea to do some real research and decide for yourself. All of us posting our opinions in this thread are biased.



So if we figure something out through decision, action & outcome based on our own experience but not aligned with the mainstream narrative, how can that be considered biased when it works? I’m not saying that it works, I’m just proving the results of the effect of a specific action.


----------



## flenser

havenoidea said:


> and where do i get real unbiased opinions? heavy censorship on this topic


All opinions are biased. If you want mine, don't get the vaccine. There are data with relevant information, there are numerous people analyzing and pointing out issues with the data. There are the observations of people who have been infected or who care for those people. IN the end you still have to decide for yourself what the best course of action will be.


----------



## flenser

The Phoenix said:


> So if we figure something out through decision, action & outcome based on our own experience but not aligned with the mainstream narrative, how can that be considered biased when it works? I’m not saying that it works, I’m just proving the results of the effect of a specific action.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you choose not to get the vaccine and survive with or without catching COVID yourself, it doesn't mean someone listening to your advice won't avoid the vaccine, catch COVID and die. Your opinion might be they would have gotten it anyway, but you have no proof, just your interpretation of your experiences and reported events. 

Likewise, if you choose to get vaccinated and never notice any side effects, it doesn't mean someone listening to your advice won't get the vaccine and experience major side effects.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Because of the Chicago mayor pushing vaccine mandates on Chicago Police, they are estimating that about 50% of the them will go on no pay status starting Friday morning.






As if the murder capital of America did not have enough problems...


----------



## The Phoenix

flenser said:


> If you choose not to get the vaccine and survive with or without catching COVID yourself, it doesn't mean someone listening to your advice won't avoid the vaccine, catch COVID and die. Your opinion might be they would have gotten it anyway, but you have no proof, just your interpretation of your experiences and reported events.
> 
> Likewise, if you choose to get vaccinated and never notice any side effects, it doesn't mean someone listening to your advice won't get the vaccine and experience major side effects.



I am aware of all the risks. I have already had COVID & kicked its ass within 3 days with the regiment I take infrequently to protect my health. In addition to serving as precautions to avoid getting any type of infection, the solution can also be used as a treatment. I know cos I have see. These work on COVID & vaccine side affects. Given my health history & prior experiences; I make decisions for myself and share those experiences with others. Sharing experiences is not equivalent to telling people what to do. You seem to want to discount any experience or discusión about that experience from being told in fear that it will discourage anyone, when the decision of me not stepping up to take the vaccine is based solely on my experience and as if the solutions I have provided will not work on anyone else. It does, I have distributed the Chlorite and silver treatment to many people who have applied it and have been healed from covid and vaccine symptoms. Let people hear what is out there and quit trying to control the narrative. People are gonna do what best interests them, the information just needs to be out there. Make your on discernment based on your own values. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flenser

The Phoenix said:


> I am aware of all the risks. I have already had COVID & kicked its ass within 3 days with the regiment I take infrequently to protect my health. In addition to serving as precautions to avoid getting any type of infection, the solution can also be used as a treatment. I know cos I have see. These work on COVID & vaccine side affects. Given my health history & prior experiences; I make decisions for myself and share those experiences with others. Sharing experiences is not equivalent to telling people what to do. You seem to want to discount any experience or discusión about that experience from being told in fear that it will discourage anyone, when the decision of me not stepping up to take the vaccine is based solely on my experience and as if the solutions I have provided will not work on anyone else. It does, I have distributed the Chlorite and silver treatment to many people who have applied it and have been healed from covid and vaccine symptoms. Let people hear what is out there and quit trying to control the narrative. People are gonna do what best interests them, the information just needs to be out there. Make your on discernment based on your own values.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm not discounting your experience or your advice. Neither am I promoting it. Whatever else it is, it's your opinion. All opinions are biased. 

A member with less than 20 posts asked for medical advice about something many here disagree. I gave him my opinion, that he should not rely on a bunch of disparate posts from a forum thread he just joined.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Oh my...how precious...are you two having a spat?


----------



## cryptoguy

Skullcrusher said:


> Because of the Chicago mayor pushing vaccine mandates on Chicago Police, they are estimating that about 50% of the them will go on no pay status starting Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if the murder capital of America did not have enough problems...


Lightfoot needs to pay more attention to the actual job of being mayor instead of trying to be king. Of all the issues we have in Chicago personally I think Covid is far from the top. I think we have something along the lines of 40 shootings during the weekends alone. 

50% less police force is gonna make for some interesting weekends in the future lol


----------



## j2048b

Jonjon said:


> I don’t want to be divisive but nobody even raised an eyebrow that we lost John Meadows shortly after being vaccinated from a blood clot in the lungs.
> 
> I had a customer from California last week that said his sister who is is young and healthy is suddenly developing blood clots after being vaccinated
> 
> Eric Clapton still ain’t right.
> 
> If the people in charge cared about our well being they wouldn’t be covering up the horror stories, they’d be investigating them


This was and is going to also be in my exemption as uve had a clot before and do not want to have any form of micro clotting, but of course they now say aspirin will save u etc....


----------



## havenoidea

flenser said:


> I'm not discounting your experience or your advice. Neither am I promoting it. Whatever else it is, it's your opinion. All opinions are biased.
> 
> A member with less than 20 posts asked for medical advice about something many here disagree. I gave him my opinion, that he should not rely on a bunch of disparate posts from a forum thread he just joined.


ya i know am just gathering info from all points of view. so in 1 solid sentence why shouldnt i take the shot? or why should i?


----------



## j2048b

If i dont take it i may get fired...if i do take it, my family has no way to sue for adverse reactions and or death....hmmmmmmmm what to do, what to do....


----------



## cryptoguy

havenoidea said:


> ya i know am just gathering info from all points of view. so in 1 solid sentence why shouldnt i take the shot? or why should i?


I can tell you the ONLY reason myself and family got the vaccine was because it was supposed to allow for returning to a normal life, well we now know we were all basically lied to about that. I'm not antivax by any stretch but had it not been for the so called promise of returning to a normal life my family most likely would not have gotten it.


----------



## havenoidea

cryptoguy said:


> I can tell you the ONLY reason myself and family got the vaccine was because it was supposed to allow for returning to a normal life, well we now know we were all basically lied to about that. I'm not antivax by any stretch but had it not been for the so called promise of returning to a normal life my family most likely would not have gotten it.


here in europe taking the vaccine will somewhat allow you return to 'normal' life (won t get fired, allowed to hit the gym)


----------



## cryptoguy

havenoidea said:


> here in europe taking the vaccine will somewhat allow you return to 'normal' life (won t get fired, allowed to hit the gym)


I don't believe that it is the killer it's being made out to be to scare everyone. Since covid started nobody dies from cancer,diabetes,obese, etc etc anymore. I would think most people would find that odd.

My wife caught covid while she was 4 months pregnant with our last child. She spent 3 days in the hospital and the DOC gave here Ivermeticin I'm sure i misspelled it but 3 days later she was released and gave birth to our happy healthy boy. Now the same medicine that got her out of the hospital in 3 days is being treated like it's the antichrist. I don't understand any of this nonsense anymore.


----------



## havenoidea

cryptoguy said:


> I don't believe that it is the killer it's being made out to be to scare everyone. Since covid started nobody dies from cancer,diabetes,obese, etc etc anymore. I would think most people would find that odd.
> 
> My wife caught covid while she was 4 months pregnant with our last child. She spent 3 days in the hospital and the DOC gave here Ivermeticin I'm sure i misspelled it but 3 days later she was released and gave birth to our happy healthy boy. Now the same medicine that got her out of the hospital in 3 days is being treated like it's the antichrist. I don't understand any of this nonsense anymore.


yep you are right - conflicting thoughts everywhere i look


----------



## havenoidea

tomorrow i have an appointment to get the j&j vaccine sooo... final thoughts? should i?


----------



## cryptoguy

havenoidea said:


> tomorrow i have an appointment to get the j&j vaccine sooo... final thoughts? should i?


I got the pfizer shot and the only issue I had was extra sweating after shot 2. At this point knowing what I do now I'd probably still get the shot just as a precaution. I listened to too much conspiracy theories for the first year lol

I guess when it all comes down to it, I only waited out of fear, after I got the shots I was actually kinda of relieved cause I felt like it was finally over.


----------



## flenser

havenoidea said:


> ya i know am just gathering info from all points of view. so in 1 solid sentence why shouldnt i take the shot? or why should i?


Err, OK. It's a new kind of vaccine that has been inadequately tested by CDC and FDA standards, has an unprecedented number of adverse events reported, and is proving to be useless against all but the original strain of the virus.


----------



## CJ

havenoidea said:


> ya i know am just gathering info from all points of view. so in 1 solid sentence why shouldnt i take the shot? or why should i?


Because you've gathered enough information, done your research, weighed the pros and cons, and came up with your own decision.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

I’m probably repeating a lot of what was already said. If so, I apologize.

Trump promised the vax before the end of 2020 and he basically delivered. The Democrats said at the time that they would NOT get it. They didn’t trust Trump.

Now it’s “trust the science” as the Democrats in charge have popularized to crush opposing views.

The vax was offered and people lined up for blocks for their chance to get it. They indicated the vax had a short expiration date and doses would be “wasted” if not used in time.

They told us to get the vax to return to normal. People got it.

They offered contests. Free shit. There was the cringeworthy Deblasio PSA where he’s eating a burger and fries.

They gradually realized the vax didn’t prevent people from catching covid or spreading it to others. It only reduced the symptoms.

They threatened vax passports. They segregated the vaxed and the unvaxed. They prohibited unvaxed.

They “discovered” the efficacy diminished over time and that boosters would be needed, every 6 months is what I believe they stated.

The FDA approved the Pfizer-BioNtech vaccine to have the label name Comirnaty. I say “to have” because in the month+ since approval there are NO doses of Comirnaty available anywhere in the US. They are still jabbing the unnamed version under the EUA (what happened to the quick expiration dates).

Biden announces mandatory vax for armed forces, federal employees and companies with 100+ employees. Again, ONLY the EUA vax are available which are supposed to be taken voluntarily.

Which brings us to date. No doses of Comiarty available. They are offering boosters. They even said it doesn’t matter if you got Moderna, you can still get Pfizer. They want to vax children under 5.

And the chances of dying from covid remain unbelievably low with the vast majority of deaths (80%+) occurring among the morbidly obese. Those people have had almost two years to save their own lives by losing weight. Most did nothing.

I won’t even go into Biden’s empty promises. His “plan” to defeat covid. Or Fauci’s many flip-flops.

I’m not anti-vax. I just do not see the need to rush out and get this vaccine. The “leadership” has done the opposite of instilling confidence.

It just seems like part of the Democrat M.O of creating a problem to present the solution that we otherwise would not even ever consider. The current situation leading me to believe they are artificially destroying the country to say “see, the system no longer works and cannot be repaired. Fortunately the Green New Deal will work to save you all. You just need to be good and do as you are told.” No thanks.

Lol. Sorry for the rant. I have a little pent up anger and aggression. If you read to this point, I thank you. We can be friends.


----------



## havenoidea

done a little more research and the final decision = will be taking it.

thanks to those who replied


----------



## The Phoenix

cryptoguy said:


> I can tell you the ONLY reason myself and family got the vaccine was because it was supposed to allow for returning to a normal life, well we now know we were all basically lied to about that. I'm not antivax by any stretch but had it not been for the so called promise of returning to a normal life my family most likely would not have gotten it.



Yeah that sucks. One has to remember that politicians use crises to make the changes they need that are more restrictive. For the shadow gov. 9/11 was an application of what luciferinas call Death Magick, which is where they sacrifice are large number of people in order to gain more power as they did with the Patriot Act for terrorist indefinite detention. While everyone was mourning I was pessimistic at 27 years; I knew the stage was set. I knew it would take the right lucieran to flip it on its head and make us the terrorists.

Enter center stage :Obama 2012 passed NDAA making Americans the terrorist and the attempts to frame the political right and faith believing members as the terrorist. It did not surprise me that George W @THE 20 anniversary of 9/11, that he equated the 1/6/2021 protest…uh hmmm “Insurrection”. You see…I haven’t been believing a word that the government says for 20 years or more….it’s unfortunate that many find themselves in distrust so late in the game. These were things you needed to have seen prior to the crisis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

cryptoguy said:


> I don't believe that it is the killer it's being made out to be to scare everyone. Since covid started nobody dies from cancer,diabetes,obese, etc etc anymore. I would think most people would find that odd.
> 
> My wife caught covid while she was 4 months pregnant with our last child. She spent 3 days in the hospital and the DOC gave here Ivermeticin I'm sure i misspelled it but 3 days later she was released and gave birth to our happy healthy boy. Now the same medicine that got her out of the hospital in 3 days is being treated like it's the antichrist. I don't understand any of this nonsense anymore.



I use Chlorite and colloidal silver. I’ve seen it heal people with covid or side effects of the vaccine anywhere from within an hour to a couple of days. We get our concoction from naturopathic chemist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

More Die After Vaccination Than From COVID-19 in Taiwan
					

In Taiwan, the number of people dying after their COVID-19 vaccination is exceeding the number of deaths from ...




					www.ntd.com


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## oatmasterflax

lmao with the bra


----------



## lasttren

Nah man, i'm not getting that. All my gym buddies who got it, now feels that something is not right. They feel tired after months of vaccine and catch cold more then usual. The worst happened to another my buddy. He got vaccinated and day later he got a heart attack, now on surgery. I will pass on this one.


----------



## CJ

Still no issues whatsoever for me 13 days after getting the J&J shot.


----------



## TODAY

lasttren said:


> Nah man, i'm not getting that. All my gym buddies who got it, now feels that something is not right. They feel tired after months of vaccine and catch cold more then usual. The worst happened to another my buddy. He got vaccinated and day later he got a heart attack, now on surgery. I will pass on this one.


Yes, by all means trust the gym bros over broad scientific consensus. This will definitely never steer you wrong.


----------



## lasttren

TODAY said:


> Yes, by all means trust the gym bros over broad scientific consensus. This will definitely never steer you wrong.


I'm working out with them. So they would lie and the second buddy just made up heart attack lol it's low % that you will get sides from vaccine, but i'm not risking.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

havenoidea said:


> here in europe taking the vaccine will somewhat allow you return to 'normal' life (won t get fired, allowed to hit the gym)


How fucking generous of your king or queen or whatever gay politicians you have in Europe.

Since Fauci said you can mix and match I'm quadruple vax'd. I'm taking my third booster in a couple days. Vax me harder daddy government!!


----------



## wsmwannabe

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m probably repeating a lot of what was already said. If so, I apologize.
> 
> Trump promised the vax before the end of 2020 and he basically delivered. The Democrats said at the time that they would NOT get it. They didn’t trust Trump.
> 
> Now it’s “trust the science” as the Democrats in charge have popularized to crush opposing views.
> 
> The vax was offered and people lined up for blocks for their chance to get it. They indicated the vax had a short expiration date and doses would be “wasted” if not used in time.
> 
> They told us to get the vax to return to normal. People got it.
> 
> They offered contests. Free shit. There was the cringeworthy Deblasio PSA where he’s eating a burger and fries.
> 
> They gradually realized the vax didn’t prevent people from catching covid or spreading it to others. It only reduced the symptoms.
> 
> They threatened vax passports. They segregated the vaxed and the unvaxed. They prohibited unvaxed.
> 
> They “discovered” the efficacy diminished over time and that boosters would be needed, every 6 months is what I believe they stated.
> 
> The FDA approved the Pfizer-BioNtech vaccine to have the label name Comirnaty. I say “to have” because in the month+ since approval there are NO doses of Comirnaty available anywhere in the US. They are still jabbing the unnamed version under the EUA (what happened to the quick expiration dates).
> 
> Biden announces mandatory vax for armed forces, federal employees and companies with 100+ employees. Again, ONLY the EUA vax are available which are supposed to be taken voluntarily.
> 
> Which brings us to date. No doses of Comiarty available. They are offering boosters. They even said it doesn’t matter if you got Moderna, you can still get Pfizer. They want to vax children under 5.
> 
> And the chances of dying from covid remain unbelievably low with the vast majority of deaths (80%+) occurring among the morbidly obese. Those people have had almost two years to save their own lives by losing weight. Most did nothing.
> 
> I won’t even go into Biden’s empty promises. His “plan” to defeat covid. Or Fauci’s many flip-flops.
> 
> I’m not anti-vax. I just do not see the need to rush out and get this vaccine. The “leadership” has done the opposite of instilling confidence.
> 
> It just seems like part of the Democrat M.O of creating a problem to present the solution that we otherwise would not even ever consider. The current situation leading me to believe they are artificially destroying the country to say “see, the system no longer works and cannot be repaired. Fortunately the Green New Deal will work to save you all. You just need to be good and do as you are told.” No thanks.
> 
> Lol. Sorry for the rant. I have a little pent up anger and aggression. If you read to this point, I thank you. We can be friends.


I believe there is a large portion of people that would agree with this. Most people likely couldn't spell it out in this manner, but rather it would be a gut feeling of "something isn't fucking right with all of this stuff going on".

With that said, I am currently at risk of losing my job because I have chosen to exercise my bodily autonomy (my body, my fucking choice), and I am staunchly anti-government compulsion (having been in the US military and worked in a hospital, I have gotten more inoculations than most of the population. I don't have a problem with medicine, I have a problem with totalitarianism). It's all good though, I have a path forward with, or without, my current job that will ensure my family doesn't starve.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I got the Moderna booster yesterday. I'm traveling to Belize next month, really wanted to get it before being stuck on plains and in airports. 

I was worried about getting sides like I had the first time I got the vaccine, but so far so good. At the gym now.


----------



## dirtys1x

I’m gonna post this once because I see this thread is still alive.

mRNA therapies have been studied for quite a while and there are many projects done out there showing it’s efficacy and scalability far prior to COVID. So by no means is a mRNA vaccine relatively new, it is just the first that has been released on wide scale production to the public in emergency. mRNA is an intermediate step in translation of a protein product by ribosomes in the cytoplasm. Every time we replicate our own DNA naturally, our strands of DNA go through mRNA intermediates before they go on to code for proteins, enzymes, and all other biologically relevant material. What is happening here in this vaccine is that they’ve isolated and engineered a fully processed mature mRNA for the most virulent portion of all coronaviruses: their spike proteins. Side note, these viruses were named as such because under a microscope they look like they have a crown. These crownlike projections are actually a major virulent factor and are important in cell adhesion. Consequently, they are a target for a vaccine product because they are able to create large scale immune responses. You are injected with the shot, and there are transfection reagents designed to facilitate uptake into our cells. Once in our cells, our natural translation mechanisms (protein creators) produces a properly folded and fully functional spike protein which then goes on to mount a plethora of immune responses. These immune responses work in the exact same way as it would if you got sick with any other pathogen. You now have immunological memory.

Vaccines always come with risks, and yes, people do die from them. This inherently has absolutely nothing to do with the vaccine. The reasons this happens is due to hyperactive and hypersensitive immune responses that vary in degrees from person to person. Its impossible to know if you have immune hypersensitivity because your body reacts differently to every viral and bacterial pathogen on this planet.

TLDR; this vaccine technology is not complicated. There is nothing hidden about it. Its technology is laid right out in front of you. It is your choice to to learn and understand how it works. After that, you can make your own decisions about it. But at least try to understand this basic biological mechanism. It’s actually a pretty wonderful thing that they developed here and mRNA vaccines have extremely amazing cost efficiencies and scalability that has never been imagined before with vaccines. It’s groundbreaking in medicine to see it finally put to the test


----------



## wsmwannabe

dirtys1x said:


> TLDR; this vaccine technology is not complicated. There is nothing hidden about it. Its technology is laid right out in front of you. It is your choice to to learn and understand how it works. A*fter that, you can make your own decisions about it.* But at least try to understand this basic biological mechanism. It’s actually a pretty wonderful thing that they developed here and mRNA vaccines have extremely amazing cost efficiencies and scalability that has never been imagined before with vaccines. It’s groundbreaking in medicine to see it finally put to the test


No, you can't. I have my job being threatened because I am exercising my freedom of choice.

Therein lies my issue, and I also dont believe it is ok to force people to alter DNA or genetics. There's a huge potential for 2nd, 3rd, 4th order effects that cannot be forseen.


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic

First batch AstraZeneca.
While on 200mg DNP ED, 50-100mg Trenbolona A ED, Test P 50mg ED, maybe Mast P too...4-5iu HGH ED
AND
Flu vaccine the day before.
0 sides.

Second dose zero sides too.

Will do the third soon.

It's safe to say that it's Bill Gates sperm that I feel all these months in my crack. It tingles, but in a good way.

The fucking nanoparticle gains man.

10/10 would pin again. Intense vascularity.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I got the flu shot 3 weeks ago too. I love the flu shot. Gimme all that shit.


----------



## dirtys1x

wsmwannabe said:


> No, you can't. I have my job being threatened because I am exercising my freedom of choice.
> 
> Therein lies my issue, and I also dont believe it is ok to force people to alter DNA or genetics. There's a huge potential for 2nd, 3rd, 4th order effects that cannot be forseen.


I never spoke about the issue of forcing people to take the vaccine. I believe it should always be your choice. No matter what. Just like it’s your choice to smoke cigarettes, or artificially inflate your testosterone levels.

I never spoke on that, but that is a separate topic and I do agree with you about the personal freedoms of that.

Threatening peoples jobs and security by mandating a vaccine is insane.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Consensus REACHED: An Astounding 91 Clinical Research Studies ALL CONFIRMED That NATURAL IMMUNITY Provides Same, If Not Better Protection Against the Virus Than Covid-19 Vaccines - Infection Rate Remained at "Almost ZERO" Among Previously Infected In
					

The verdict is in. As has been the case for the past 100 years of modern medicine, natural immunity has – once again – been affirmed to provide more complete and longer-lasting immunity than lab-created vaccines. This week, the Brownstone Institute for Social and Economic Research published a...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				












						70 Percent of COVID-19 Deaths Both in Sweden and UK in September Were "Fully Vaccinated"
					

Government data revealed that in September, 70% of COVID-19 deaths both in Sweden and the UK  were “fully vaccinated” individuals. Swedish Public Health Agency reported that  70% of Covid 19 deaths involved “fully vaccinated” individuals between Sept. 1 and Sept. 24, according to Swedish...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## wsmwannabe

dirtys1x said:


> I never spoke about the issue of forcing people to take the vaccine. I believe it should always be your choice. No matter what. Just like it’s your choice to smoke cigarettes, or artificially inflate your testosterone levels.
> 
> I never spoke on that, but that is a separate topic and I do agree with you about the personal freedoms of that.
> 
> Threatening peoples jobs and security by mandating a vaccine is insane.


I suppose I took what you said slightly out of context, but I saw that and ran with it. My apologies


----------



## dirtys1x

wsmwannabe said:


> I suppose I took what you said slightly out of context, but I saw that and ran with it. My apologies


I was simply just referring to the safety of the vaccine. I am in no way an advocate for government mandates of anything. I was just trying to shed some light on some confusion about how the vaccine works and why it’s nothing to fear.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Yeah, Ill trust whatever Biden (or Trump) or Fauci says... Righttttttttttt...


----------



## Iron1

This thread is giving the ol "Gun Control" thread a run for it's money.


----------



## carvv

Yes, Phizer.  No troubles at all.  Whole family got it both shots except my two young kids.  It's not available for their age range yet.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

carvv said:


> Yes, Phizer.  No troubles at all.  Whole family got it both shots except my two young kids.  It's not available for their age range yet.


My 14 and 16 yr old got the Phizer. So far so good. None of us have had covid yet.


----------



## dragon1952

My wife and I have both got the initial vaccine plus the booster. Absolutely zero sides.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

dirtys1x said:


> I’m gonna post this once because I see this thread is still alive.
> 
> mRNA therapies have been studied for quite a while and there are many projects done out there showing it’s efficacy and scalability far prior to COVID. So by no means is a mRNA vaccine relatively new, it is just the first that has been released on wide scale production to the public in emergency. mRNA is an intermediate step in translation of a protein product by ribosomes in the cytoplasm. Every time we replicate our own DNA naturally, our strands of DNA go through mRNA intermediates before they go on to code for proteins, enzymes, and all other biologically relevant material. What is happening here in this vaccine is that they’ve isolated and engineered a fully processed mature mRNA for the most virulent portion of all coronaviruses: their spike proteins. Side note, these viruses were named as such because under a microscope they look like they have a crown. These crownlike projections are actually a major virulent factor and are important in cell adhesion. Consequently, they are a target for a vaccine product because they are able to create large scale immune responses. You are injected with the shot, and there are transfection reagents designed to facilitate uptake into our cells. Once in our cells, our natural translation mechanisms (protein creators) produces a properly folded and fully functional spike protein which then goes on to mount a plethora of immune responses. These immune responses work in the exact same way as it would if you got sick with any other pathogen. You now have immunological memory.
> 
> Vaccines always come with risks, and yes, people do die from them. This inherently has absolutely nothing to do with the vaccine. The reasons this happens is due to hyperactive and hypersensitive immune responses that vary in degrees from person to person. Its impossible to know if you have immune hypersensitivity because your body reacts differently to every viral and bacterial pathogen on this planet.
> 
> TLDR; this vaccine technology is not complicated. There is nothing hidden about it. Its technology is laid right out in front of you. It is your choice to to learn and understand how it works. After that, you can make your own decisions about it. But at least try to understand this basic biological mechanism. It’s actually a pretty wonderful thing that they developed here and mRNA vaccines have extremely amazing cost efficiencies and scalability that has never been imagined before with vaccines. It’s groundbreaking in medicine to see it finally put to the test


I don't think anyone is arguing with you or your explanation. You did good writing that out. I just don't want to get it and I see no point in getting THIS vaccine simply because I don't think the risk of getting covid is that great, and assuming I get it, I don't think the risk of dying from it is that great. No point in throwing in a drug that I don't think is necessary.

It doesn't prevent you from getting it, it doesn't prevent you from spreading it, it just reduces the severity of it. So I'm not putting anyone else at harm anymore than the people that have already been vaxxed.


----------



## dirtys1x

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don't think anyone is arguing with you or your explanation. You did good writing that out. I just don't want to get it and I see no point in getting THIS vaccine simply because I don't think the risk of getting covid is that great, and assuming I get it, I don't think the risk of dying from it is that great. No point in throwing in a drug that I don't think is necessary.
> 
> It doesn't prevent you from getting it, it doesn't prevent you from spreading it, it just reduces the severity of it. So I'm not putting anyone else at harm anymore than the people that have already been vaxxed.


Fair enough. I just mentioned my point because people have some crazy fear of the vaccine. It’s just a vaccine. Get it or don’t but don’t justify the reason for not getting it because of some tin foil conspiracy theory. That’s the gist of my point


----------



## flenser

I'll stick with my tin foil hat. Far too many respected scientists in the field are raising alarms. I've posted at least a couple of those here. 

In any case, the media, governments and numerous corporations seem desperate for my cooperation, and are willing to lie to get it. That's enough by itself to make someone like me suspicious.


----------



## havenoidea

small update: 15 days passed since i took the j&j shot and i mostly feel good. felt a little bad on the first day at night but now am good


----------



## beefnewton

I had to get due to work mandating it, even for remote workers, which makes zero sense for my employer to be requiring it of me (I am 100% remote and never go into an office).  I resisted at first, because I am pretty sure I already had and got over Covid.  Then I had my girlfriend really wanting me to get it, and pussy and head  just take priority.  I'm also traveling to Brazil next month, and while (right now) there are no requirements to fly internationally or in Brazil, I said fuck it and just got the J&J.  I didn't have any real side effects that I can 100% blame on the vaccine.  I had some kind of sickly fatigue later that day for about an hour, but it could have just been because I'm lazy and ate crap food.  Had some random, one or two second headaches over the next few days.  Nothing really.  I do not agree with it being forced on anyone, especially through all of these underhanded methods like OSHA.  Natural immunity is being completely ignored.  This just all smacks of profit and a love of power and control.


----------



## MindlessWork

I got both Pfizer shots back in April/May and had no major issues other than tiredness for a day or so after each shot.

As I also work remotely from home my employer still requires proof of vaccination even for the flu shot, which I felt was acceptable as sometimes I go on campus to do some server work (and masks are required there).


----------



## In2Deep

CohibaRobusto said:


> My wife and I both got the Moderna vaccines. Be prepared for some side effects. She had a fever for 2 days after the 2nd shot, but wasn't in too bad of shape.
> 
> I was in really bad shape (flu like symptoms and fever) for about 4-6 hours after getting the second shot.
> 
> That being said, it's still not as bad or unpredictable as getting Covid. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


I had fever after both shots. I also had a pretty bad boubt with covid. I was told thats what the vaccine was reacting to.


----------



## flenser

In2Deep said:


> I had fever after both shots. I also had a pretty bad boubt with covid. I was told thats what the vaccine was reacting to.


I had not read that before. I don't doubt it, but it does seem weird the spike protein modified cells would react to the antibodies.


----------



## MindlessWork

flenser said:


> I had not read that before. I don't doubt it, but it does seem weird the spike protein modified cells would react to the antibodies.


I had a mild bout with Covid (pre-delta) last fall myself, and the vaccine did not cause too much of a reaction in my case either just achy tiredness for a day afterwards all I experienced even more so that after an ordinary flu shot.


----------



## Metalhead1

Received 2nd Pfizer shot last month, and yearly flu shot right after, because of military requirements. 

Chills hit late at night. Woke up with flu like symptoms. Napped a few hours and felt fine after.


----------



## RISE

Anyone who got the vaccine earlier in the year done an antibodies test?  Interested in what they are several months later.


----------



## MindlessWork

RISE said:


> Anyone who got the vaccine earlier in the year done an antibodies test?  Interested in what they are several months later.


I am considering getting an antibodies test as my last shot was in May and now it's almost November.


----------



## flenser

RISE said:


> Anyone who got the vaccine earlier in the year done an antibodies test?  Interested in what they are several months later.


I get them about once a month for work reasons. So far, no antibodies detected. It's been long enough I doubt the vaccine is doing much anymore anyway.


----------



## RxGear

My wife and I had the moderna vaccine. I didn't have any issues.


----------



## Skullcrusher

UPDATE: COVID-19 Cases Plummeted in Indonesia After Government Authorized IVERMECTIN For Treatment - Big Pharma Vaccines Made Little Difference
					

On July 15, 2021, the Indonesian Food and Drug Monitoring Agency (BPOM) finally granted the Emergency Use Authorization for Ivermectin as the therapeutic drug to cure the Covid-19. This was due to the country’s “worst-case scenario” epidemic at the time according to officials.  The number of...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## TomJ

Metalhead1 said:


> Received 2nd Pfizer shot last month, and yearly flu shot right after, because of military requirements.
> 
> Chills hit late at night. Woke up with flu like symptoms. Napped a few hours and felt fine after.


Man your leadership must hate you guys. 

My base wouldn't let you get them at same time

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RISE

flenser said:


> I get them about once a month for work reasons. So far, no antibodies detected. It's been long enough I doubt the vaccine is doing much anymore anyway.


If you dont have antibodies that means it's completely waned off.


----------



## Metalhead1

TomJ said:


> Man your leadership must hate you guys.
> 
> My base wouldn't let you get them at same time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


It was my choice as far as getting the flu shot the same day. I just didn't want to go back to medical anymore than I had to. Figure I'd feel like shit either way. So I just got them both over with.


----------



## Hughinn

I had covid several months ago.  

Just a bad cold. Sick for 3-4 days then back to normal. 

If this covid craze wasn't going on, I'd have never got tested because it was really no worse than the flu for me.   But I had to test for work because of symptoms. 

Tested positive and had to be off two weeks with no pay. 

Then the wife and kids got it, and they all did better than I did. 

My son had a runny nose for a few days and that was literally it. 

I'm not getting that shot.


----------



## Hughinn

RISE said:


> If you dont have antibodies that means it's completely waned off.


Some people are saying the shot doesn't last nearly as long as natural immunity.  And leaves with nothing. 

At least natural immunity, even when antibodies are not present, your body still has the memory and blue print for it. 

The only way I'd take that shot personally, is I was a diabetic or something.  

Otherwise, no need.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Conveniently enough, the "Covid Antibody test" is useless for the Moderna and Pfizer vaccine as those vaccines induce antibodies to specific viral protein targets.  Post-vaccination antibody test results will be NEGATIVE in individuals without a history of previous natural infection if the test used does not detect the type of antibodies induced by the vaccine....

Trust the science fuckers!!!!


----------



## Rot-Iron66

I know no one who died from overblown RONA (and none have died from it in my place of work of 100K people w/ huge presence in India (they like to proudly remind us all of this), I do know 1 gal (age 30) who died from the Vax though... Vax - 1, RONA - 0.


----------



## flenser

RISE said:


> If you dont have antibodies that means it's completely waned off.


Nothing would make me happier, TBH. My reasons for choosing to get vaccinated expired with the original strain.


----------



## flenser

Hughinn said:


> Some people are saying the shot doesn't last nearly as long as natural immunity.  And leaves with nothing.
> 
> At least natural immunity, even when antibodies are not present, your body still has the memory and blue print for it.
> 
> The only way I'd take that shot personally, is I was a diabetic or something.
> 
> Otherwise, no need.


Even if the antibodies are all gone, if a vaccinated person gets hit by a buss, and an autopsy is performed, the spike protein will still show up in their organs.


----------



## Hughinn

flenser said:


> Even if the antibodies are all gone, if a vaccinated person gets hit by a buss, and an autopsy is performed, the spike protein will still show up in their organs.


Ok. 

But same with an unvaccinated person who's had covid and kicked it.


----------



## RISE

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Conveniently enough, the "Covid Antibody test" is useless for the Moderna and Pfizer vaccine as those vaccines induce antibodies to specific viral protein targets.  Post-vaccination antibody test results will be NEGATIVE in individuals without a history of previous natural infection if the test used does not detect the type of antibodies induced by the vaccine....
> 
> Trust the science fuckers!!!!


That's weird, the vaccines target spike protein receptors only, so it's not like the tests have to look for an abundance of factors.


----------



## Bman33

getting mine this wknd!


----------



## Swiper.

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Conveniently enough, the "Covid Antibody test" is useless for the Moderna and Pfizer vaccine as those vaccines induce antibodies to specific viral protein targets. Post-vaccination antibody test results will be NEGATIVE in individuals without a history of previous natural infection if the test used does not detect the type of antibodies induced by the vaccine....
> 
> Trust the science fuckers!!!!



so you’re saying if someone like myself, got 2 doses of moderna. my last dose was May 21st. and just recently I had an antibody test done. at some point was i infected with Covid? 


I hope i was infected because i want natural immunity. 

what do you need to test for to prove someone has natural immunity?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Swiper. said:


> so you’re saying if someone like myself, got 2 doses of moderna. my last dose was May 21st. and just recently I had an antibody test done. at some point I was infected with Covid?
> i’m not sure what kind of antibodies they tested for but it just came back positive as Covid antibodies.
> 
> I hope i was infected because i want natural immunity.
> 
> what do you need to test for to prove someone has natural immunity?



Like everything else, they don’t spell it out simply. It’s like us peasants aren’t meant to understand and we need “experts” to tell us. 

Here’s what I read. I purposely looked for something that couldn’t be a “biased right-wing article”. In this case PBS. 









						Why you shouldn’t get a COVID antibody test after a vaccine
					

Some people are thinking about antibody tests as a way to check how effective their vaccines are. But doctors say antibody tests don’t paint a full picture.




					www.pbs.org
				




And paragraph 19 from that article:



Granted, the article states there are “42 different antibody tests approved by the FDA under EUA” so I suppose it depends on which antibody test. Wtf right? You need a clinician to explain this? That’s shady.🚩🚩


----------



## Swiper.

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Like everything else, they don’t spell it out simply. It’s like us peasants aren’t meant to understand and we need “experts” to tell us.
> 
> Here’s what I read. I purposely looked for something that couldn’t be a “biased right-wing article”. In this case PBS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you shouldn’t get a COVID antibody test after a vaccine
> 
> 
> Some people are thinking about antibody tests as a way to check how effective their vaccines are. But doctors say antibody tests don’t paint a full picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And paragraph 19 from that article:
> View attachment 14864
> 
> 
> Granted, the article states there are “42 different antibody tests approved by the FDA under EUA” so I suppose it depends on which antibody test. Wtf right? You need a clinician to explain this? That’s shady.



Yeah that’s too complicated for me. my doctor told me that I was positive for the antibodies but i just now looked at my test results for the first time and it says negative. im confused


----------



## Skullcrusher

UPDATE: 71 out of 75 Districts in Uttar Pradesh, India - Its Most Populated State - Reported No Covid-19 Cases in 24 Hours After Implementing Ivermectin Protocol
					

The Gateway Pundit previously reported that COVID cases plummeted in India thanks to new rules that promote Ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine to its massive population. The 33 districts in Uttar Pradesh, India have now become free from COVID-19 government announced last month. The recovery rate...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## blundig

Vaccines have been a very beneficial part of modern life. This has just gotten fucked up with politics, despite the fact that there is no rational relationship. A vaccine is not "left wing". The minimal side effects are less than vaccines we routinely accept. The first wide scale study out just showed that the immunity after getting Covid is 5 times weaker than the vaccine immunity. How many stories has anyone seen where a person said they wish their loved one that just died did NOT have the vaccine? Or a person saying that instead of the opposite?


----------



## Skullcrusher

The CDC's New 'Best Estimate' Implies a COVID-19 Infection Fatality Rate Below 0.3%
					

According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), the current "best estimate" for the fatality rate among Americans...




					reason.com


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

blundig said:


> Vaccines have been a very beneficial part of modern life. This has just gotten fucked up with politics, despite the fact that there is no rational relationship. A vaccine is not "left wing". The minimal side effects are less than vaccines we routinely accept. The first wide scale study out just showed that the immunity after getting Covid is 5 times weaker than the vaccine immunity. How many stories has anyone seen where a person said they wish their loved one that just died did NOT have the vaccine? Or a person saying that instead of the opposite?


It was political when Trump promised them before the end of his term (and delivered them) yet Biden and Kamala both stated that they weren’t going to get the vax.

It’s political because of the mandates forcing people to get vaxed if they wish to keep their jobs and provide for their families.

The Democrats have made this political.

Personally, I have never make any of this about politics. I just simply won’t rush out to get it until I feel comfortable. That should be any individuals decision. Nobody barred your right to choose to get vaxed.


----------



## blundig

Ivermectin is the subject of a number of legitimate controlled scientific experiments, and could be part of the puzzle. I just don't understand why some people are desperate for it to succeed and react with glee at a hint that the vaccine is not foolproof--and vice versa. They don't have to be mutually exclusive. It's politics not medicine that's driving people. I wonder what would happen if the government said we should take ivermectin. It would instantly be viewed as a poison by those who like to feel they are in the know that something else is the cure. By the way, I think Biden is the worst president ever.


----------



## Skullcrusher

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It was political when Trump promised them before the end of his term (and delivered them) yet Biden and Kamala both stated that they weren’t going to get the vax.
> 
> It’s political because of the mandates forcing people to get vaxed if they wish to keep their jobs and provide for their families.
> 
> The Democrats have made this political.
> 
> Personally, I have never make any of this about politics. I just simply won’t rush out to get it until I feel comfortable. That should be any individuals decision. Nobody barred your right to choose to get vaxed.


...AND over 200 members of congress supposedly got ivermectin instead of vaccine.

What the hell are we supposed to make of that?


----------



## blundig

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It was political when Trump promised them before the end of his term (and delivered them) yet Biden and Kamala both stated that they weren’t going to get the vax.
> 
> It’s political because of the mandates forcing people to get vaxed if they wish to keep their jobs and provide for their families.
> 
> The Democrats have made this political.
> 
> Personally, I have never make any of this about politics. I just simply won’t rush out to get it until I feel comfortable. That should be any individuals decision. Nobody barred your right to choose to get vaxed.


Never said you did or who made it political. I do believe a vaccine is a choice unless you can make others sick. That's why kids have to be vaccinated for school. By the way, I am very opposed to the Democrats entire agenda.


----------



## blundig

Skullcrusher said:


> ...AND over 200 members of congress supposedly got ivermectin instead of vaccine.
> 
> What the hell are we supposed to make of that?


I would be amazed if more than 10 people believe that, since the whole world would know immediately just to tout it and dump on its opponents, but if they did, knew how much to take, and it's working, great.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

blundig said:


> Never said you did or who made it political. I do believe a vaccine is a choice unless you can make others sick. That's why kids have to be vaccinated for school.


All good, I was just sharing my personal view instead of speaking in generalities. Just because someone chooses not to get the vax doesn’t make it political. For myself, I look at the risk vs return and I  dont see a significant benefit to getting the vax. If I get covid, I don’t think I’m at risk of dying. So I’d get sick and it would be an inconvenience. Fine. My choice. I wouldn’t try to tell someone NOT to get it. That’s their choice. 

So why the mandates? That’s not leadership. That’s tyranny. That’s government overstepping. There were other ways they could have done this. They could have simply protected the “at risk” from the start and left the healthy alone.


----------



## Skullcrusher

blundig said:


> I would be amazed if more than 10 people believe that, since the whole world would know immediately just to tout it and dump on its opponents, but if they did, knew how much to take, and it's working, great.











						Joe Rogan: 200 congressmen treated with Ivermectin
					

Joe Rogan states that over 200 members of congress got treated withy Ivermectin while you were told it's a horse de-wormer.




					rumble.com


----------



## blundig

Jonjon said:


> I don’t want to be divisive but nobody even raised an eyebrow that we lost John Meadows shortly after being vaccinated from a blood clot in the lungs.
> 
> I had a customer from California last week that said his sister who is is young and healthy is suddenly developing blood clots after being vaccinated
> 
> Eric Clapton still ain’t right.
> 
> If the people in charge cared about our well being they wouldn’t be covering up the horror stories, they’d be investigating them


It's not 5 million dying, but if they are not investigating like every other rare possible side effect of a drug they should be. There has been investigations into blood clots with one of the vaccines.


----------



## flenser

blundig said:


> Vaccines have been a very beneficial part of modern life. This has just gotten fucked up with politics, despite the fact that there is no rational relationship. A vaccine is not "left wing". The minimal side effects are less than vaccines we routinely accept. The first wide scale study out just showed that the immunity after getting Covid is 5 times weaker than the vaccine immunity. How many stories has anyone seen where a person said they wish their loved one that just died did NOT have the vaccine? Or a person saying that instead of the opposite?


Last time I looked at the VAERS reported data on the vaccines, there were around 6500 deaths and 42000 serious injuries. I would guess every one of them would say they wished their loved one didn't get the vaccine in any story the press actually published. But as you say, it's political, so those stories are rarely reported.


----------



## blundig

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> All good, I was just sharing my personal view instead of speaking in generalities. Just because someone chooses not to get the vax doesn’t make it political. For myself, I look at the risk vs return and I  dont see a significant benefit to getting the vax. If I get covid, I don’t think I’m at risk of dying. So I’d get sick and it would be an inconvenience. Fine. My choice. I wouldn’t try to tell someone NOT to get it. That’s their choice.
> 
> So why the mandates? That’s not leadership. That’s tyranny. That’s government overstepping. There were other ways they could have done this. They could have simply protected the “at risk” from the start and left the healthy alone.


I agree unless someone can make someone else sick or dead.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

blundig said:


> I agree unless someone can make someone else sick or dead.


You know the vax doesn’t prevent YOU from making someone else sick or dead. So there’s no difference between vaxed and unvaxed with regard to that. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Skullcrusher

Ok Rogan exaggerated...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446312291302055940








						Testimonials - FLCCC | Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance
					

The MATH+ Hospital Treatment Protocol for Covid-19 is a physiologic-based combination treatment regimen created by leaders in critical care medicine.




					covid19criticalcare.com


----------



## blundig

flenser said:


> Last time I looked at the VAERS reported data on the vaccines, there were around 6500 deaths and 42000 serious injuries. I would guess every one of them would say they wished their loved one didn't get the vaccine in any story the press actually published. But as you say, it's political, so those stories are rarely reported.


It's  much higher, since they don't verify the reports, and there were huge spikes of reports at obvious times. Do I think we get all the information from the government or the media? Absolutely not. Would we know from the WSJ, Fox and a few others if people were dropping like flies? Absolutely.


----------



## blundig

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You know the vax doesn’t prevent YOU from making someone else sick or dead. So there’s no difference between vaxed and unvaxed with regard to that. 🤷‍♂️


I actually don't know that the likelihood of being a carrier is the same, but if it is great point and there is no validity to mandates with this ailment.    I have not imposed mandates at my place.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

blundig said:


> I actually don't know that the likelihood of being a carrier is the same, but if it is great point and there is no validity to mandates with this ailment.    I have not imposed mandates at my place.


Yea. They’ve changed it so many times that I’m not certain either. But I believe they are now at “it doesn’t stop you from getting it or spreading it but it lessens your symptoms when you get it.


----------



## 69nites

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. They’ve changed it so many times that I’m not certain either. But I believe they are now at “it doesn’t stop you from getting it or spreading it but it lessens your symptoms when you get it.


J&J is the only actual vaccine. The gene therapy prophylactics aren't doing anything to slow spread/mutation from all the data I've seen.


----------



## Hughinn

blundig said:


> Vaccines have been a very beneficial part of modern life. This has just gotten fucked up with politics, despite the fact that there is no rational relationship. A vaccine is not "left wing". The minimal side effects are less than vaccines we routinely accept. The first wide scale study out just showed that the How many stories has anyone seen where a person said they wish their loved one that just died did NOT have the vaccine? Or a person saying that instead of the opposite?


What source do you have that says ,

"Immunity after getting Covid is 5 times weaker than the vaccine immunity."

Because I could literally give you 3 that says exactly the opposite right now. 

Besides, a "vaccine" generally prohibits the "vaccinated" from catching the disease.  Which is the whole point. 

This covid "vaccine" isn't a vaccine, it's a flu shot.  Because covid is just that, it's a flu.  It's not polio.  

What's next? Mandatory "boosters" twice a year for life ?


----------



## flenser

blundig said:


> It's  much higher, since they don't verify the reports, and there were huge spikes of reports at obvious times. Do I think we get all the information from the government or the media? Absolutely not. Would we know from the WSJ, Fox and a few others if people were dropping like flies? Absolutely.


If you have any actual evidence of that I would be very interested. A lot of my conclusions have been based on the belief that VAERS data is under reported, which was widely believed for other vaccines. I haven't seen any significant accusations of tampering from either political side.


----------



## Bobbyloads

johnjohn said:


> i'm double vaccinated and i got the qr code for verification when necessary. I went with the BioNTech comirnaty vaccination. I didn't have any problems outside of sleepiness and a slight headache.
> 
> I hope that some of the anti-vaxers change their minds. I hate to see people losing their lives. I also hate that people are losing their jobs.


Problem #1 you said anti vaxers # 2 is why you hope people change their mind? And not want them to have freedom of choice?


----------



## Bobbyloads

Not to mention right now hospitals getting over run by non covid related heart issues for younger people that got vaccinated.


----------



## Hughinn

Bobbyloads said:


> Not to mention right now hospitals getting over run by non covid related heart issues for younger people that got vaccinated.


Hey, we're not supposed to talk about that.!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hughinn said:


> Hey, we're not supposed to talk about that.!


They doing their best banning the videos on YouTube lol 

I’m not trying to start shit if you got the vaccine great for you all I ask is that if you got it or not remember this is America where we should have freedom of choice and we should not let that get away or we will regret it later. Facts already show both vax and unvax spread it you might get it less as bad if you have the Vax so there is no reason why any one should be forced to do it. 

If the vax actually blocked you from getting or spreading covid I would get it but it does not which is proven so I don’t even see what the argument is.


----------



## Skullcrusher

New Study: Fully Vaccinated People Just as Likely to Spread Delta Variant Within Households as Unvaccinated
					

Fully vaccinated people are just as likely to spread the Delta variant of Covid within households as unvaccinated, according to a new Lancet study. Researchers in the United Kingdom examined 621 symptomatic people over one year. “Households are the site of most SARS-CoV-2 transmission...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Bobbyloads

Skullcrusher said:


> New Study: Fully Vaccinated People Just as Likely to Spread Delta Variant Within Households as Unvaccinated
> 
> 
> Fully vaccinated people are just as likely to spread the Delta variant of Covid within households as unvaccinated, according to a new Lancet study. Researchers in the United Kingdom examined 621 symptomatic people over one year. “Households are the site of most SARS-CoV-2 transmission...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Hughinn

Bobbyloads said:


> They doing their best banning the videos on YouTube lol
> 
> I’m not trying to start shit if you got the vaccine great for you all I ask is that if you got it or not remember this is America where we should have freedom of choice and we should not let that get away or we will regret it later. Facts already show both vax and unvax spread it you might get it less as bad if you have the Vax so there is no reason why any one should be forced to do it.
> 
> If the vax actually blocked you from getting or spreading covid I would get it but it does not which is proven so I don’t even see what the argument is.


My sentiment exactly brother.

If I was diabetic, immunocompromised or something I would consider the vaccine.

But, I'm not.  I've already had covid, and it's just a flu.  Sick for a few days, then ready to go back to work.

Why force me to take a shot, I don't need or want? 
It ain't right.  I'm glad there's a vaccine available for people who want it.  
If you want it, or think you need it, by all means let them give it to you. 

I'm not against vaccines.  I'm against forcing everyone to take shit they don't need or want just to prove you have the power to do it.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hughinn said:


> My sentiment exactly brother.
> 
> If I was diabetic, immunocompromised or something I would consider the vaccine.
> 
> But, I'm not.  I've already had covid, and it's just a flu.  Sick for a few days, then ready to go back to work.
> 
> Why force me to take a shot, I don't need or want?
> It ain't right.
> 
> I'm not against vaccines.  I'm against forcing everyone to take shit they don't need or want just to prove you have the power to do it.


IMO pharma paid the government to push vaccine numbers were to low they had to do something to sell the doses cause didn’t meet numbers their bribe amount promised. 

They should of used Jordan shoes strategy lol make it seem limited and exclusive for a bit then mass drop people would of wanted it more if it was harder to get or at least seemed like harder to get they need new marketing lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bobbyloads said:


> IMO pharma paid the government to push vaccine numbers were to low they had to do something to sell the doses cause didn’t meet numbers their bribe amount promised.
> 
> They should of used Jordan shoes strategy lol make it seem limited and exclusive for a bit then mass drop people would of wanted it more if it was harder to get or at least seemed like harder to get they need new marketing lol


By the way our tax dollars paying for all these vaccines lol


----------



## Skullcrusher

Posted this vid once already...here it is again...


----------



## Bobbyloads

Skullcrusher said:


> Posted this vid once already...here it is again...


Yeah I watch all their videos almost they really good


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Bobbyloads said:


> By the way our tax dollars paying for all these vaccines lol





Bobbyloads said:


> By the way our tax dollars paying for all these vaccines lol


$39 per Pfizer double dose (Pfizer discounts it to $19.50 during the pandemic. 
245.8 million given = $47.9 billion

$32 per Moderna double dose 
157.2 million given = $5.7 billion

$10 for J&J single 
15.5 million = $150 million

= $57.35 billion of taxpayer money

Now that doesn’t include vax vials that don’t get distributed and expire. It also doesn’t include what we PAY to send to other countries. 

Imagine if that money went to cancer research or to feeding starving people across the world. 

Who knows if our govt will pay the booster shots twice a year forever. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jet Labs

I won't get the vaccine, but I will mask up and distance and all that jazz, but what gets me is somehow now I'M the fucking problem lol?

The cunts who've had the shots and then proceed to go to malls and house parties don't get talked about, BUT us non vaccinated people who mask up and stay away from gatherings/crowds are apparently the one's still spreading covid and we are horrible people and should be held down and vaxxed against our will!

Pretty crazy how masks and distancing dropped covid rates DRASTICALLY before the shots came out, but now we need passports and "papers" to show or else we're not allowed to travel freely!

The restrictions up north here are getting out of hand and I'm about ready to relocate into the wilderness and just wash my hands of civilization lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> $39 per Pfizer double dose (Pfizer discounts it to $19.50 during the pandemic.
> 245.8 million given = $47.9 billion
> 
> $32 per Moderna double dose
> 157.2 million given = $5.7 billion
> 
> $10 for J&J single
> 15.5 million = $150 million
> 
> = $57.35 billion of taxpayer money
> 
> Now that doesn’t include vax vials that don’t get distributed and expire. It also doesn’t include what we PAY to send to other countries.
> 
> Imagine if that money went to cancer research or to feeding starving people across the world.
> 
> Who knows if our govt will pay the booster shots twice a year forever. 🤷‍♂️


Actually a lot less money then I was thinking lol since now a days they throwing trillions around like hot cakes but I’m pretty sure government paid for logistics 💯 for R&D and what ever else they paid for.


----------



## Skullcrusher

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> $39 per Pfizer double dose (Pfizer discounts it to $19.50 during the pandemic.
> 245.8 million given = $47.9 billion
> 
> $32 per Moderna double dose
> 157.2 million given = $5.7 billion
> 
> $10 for J&J single
> 15.5 million = $150 million
> 
> = $57.35 billion of taxpayer money
> 
> Now that doesn’t include vax vials that don’t get distributed and expire. It also doesn’t include what we PAY to send to other countries.
> 
> Imagine if that money went to cancer research or to feeding starving people across the world.
> 
> Who knows if our govt will pay the booster shots twice a year forever. 🤷‍♂️



You are missing the first part under Trump when they were paid to develop the vaccines.

Our taxes paid for the vaccines twice.


----------



## Swiper.

if you have natural immunity can you still spread the virus?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Swiper. said:


> if you have natural immunity can you still spread the virus?


If you catch covid, yes.

But natural immunity is better and does not require booster shots.

The only thing I know for a fact that prevents catching covid and cures having covid is ivermectin.

India is defeating covid with ivermectin and we are still stuck on stupid with vaccine mandates.









						UPDATE: 71 out of 75 Districts in Uttar Pradesh, India - Its Most Populated State - Reported No Covid-19 Cases in 24 Hours After Implementing Ivermectin Protocol
					

The Gateway Pundit previously reported that COVID cases plummeted in India thanks to new rules that promote Ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine to its massive population. The 33 districts in Uttar Pradesh, India have now become free from COVID-19 government announced last month. The recovery rate...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Bobbyloads

Skullcrusher said:


> If you catch covid, yes.
> 
> But natural immunity is better and does not require booster shots.
> 
> The only thing I know for a fact that prevents catching covid and cures having covid is ivermectin.
> 
> India is defeating covid with ivermectin and we are still stuck on stupid with vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: 71 out of 75 Districts in Uttar Pradesh, India - Its Most Populated State - Reported No Covid-19 Cases in 24 Hours After Implementing Ivermectin Protocol
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit previously reported that COVID cases plummeted in India thanks to new rules that promote Ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine to its massive population. The 33 districts in Uttar Pradesh, India have now become free from COVID-19 government announced last month. The recovery rate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bobbyloads said:


>







__





						COVID-19 Care Providers - FLCCC | Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance
					

The MATH+ Hospital Treatment Protocol for Covid-19 is a physiologic-based combination treatment regimen created by leaders in critical care medicine.




					covid19criticalcare.com
				






			Dr Stella MD


----------



## flenser

Personally, I have been and remain on the fence whether getting vaccinated is a good idea from a health perspective. I chose to get the vaccine early, and had no regrets before the Delta variant. By then there was open talk of forcing vaccines on people, giving it to children who are not at risk from the disease, and numerous prominent scientists in the field raising alarms who were being censored and slandered by every branch of the establishment. 

So I am at the point where I believe it is more dangerous to comply, even if compliance would otherwise be a correct and healthful decision. The mandates being imposed through corporations and schools represent a precedent with very far reaching implications. The mental institutions that our governments have become absolutely should not have to power, even through private proxies, to impose medical procedures on people against their will.


----------



## blundig

Hughinn said:


> What source do you have that says ,
> 
> "Immunity after getting Covid is 5 times weaker than the vaccine immunity."
> 
> Because I could literally give you 3 that says exactly the opposite right now.
> 
> Besides, a "vaccine" generally prohibits the "vaccinated" from catching the disease.  Which is the whole point.
> 
> This covid "vaccine" isn't a vaccine, it's a flu shot.  Because covid is just that, it's a flu.  It's not polio.
> 
> What's next? Mandatory "boosters" twice a year for life ?


The study was reported last night and today in the news. The only one that anyone seriously touts to the contrary is the small Israeli one. No one is going to convince anyone else because it's not about the vaccine or ivermectin or Covid.  Like I say, I don't impose any mandates in my company. From making small talk with people over the years, it was easy to guess who would be for or against. We manage it, worked more hours last year than any other due to necessary demand, and have had only 2 cases, making less than 2%. One died, but I heard some guys celebrated. Peace.


----------



## Bobbyloads

blundig said:


> The study was reported last night and today in the news. The only one that anyone seriously touts to the contrary is the small Israeli one. No one is going to convince anyone else because it's not about the vaccine or ivermectin or Covid.  Like I say, I don't impose any mandates in my company. From making small talk with people over the years, it was easy to guess who would be for or against. We manage it, worked more hours last year than any other due to necessary demand, and have had only 2 cases, making less than 2%. One died, but I heard some guys celebrated. Peace.


It’s not about convincing we learned that here a long time ago lol I think it’s just about respecting each other’s choices. 

Only vaccine thing I would and will fight to any distance is giving children it any adult want it I don’t care. 

But is is good to talk about medicines cause vaccinated or not if you get it won’t hurt to take extra shit that’s safe to make sure you get through it. 

You can show studies to each side like you said you can tell who stands where and no study gonna change either sides choice cause it was already made a long time ago.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

The "vaccine" does not prevent you from getting Covid.  And it causes LASTING heart damage.  Why do AAS users want any more stress on their heart?  Fuck these tyrants and their stupid fucking big pharma vaccines.  And fuck you if you are one of those boot lickers who want to argue with me.


----------



## Bobbyloads

TrenTrenTren said:


> The "vaccine" does not prevent you from getting Covid.  And it causes LASTING heart damage.  Why do AAS users want any more stress on their heart?  Fuck these tyrants and their stupid fucking big pharma vaccines.  And fuck you if you are one of those boot lickers who want to argue with me.


Well that’s not a good way to talk with your name in green 🤦‍♂️ or period even cause of replies like this people cry over my threads


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Bobbyloads said:


> Well that’s not a good way to talk with your name in green 🤦‍♂️ or period even cause of replies like this people cry over my threads


What's my name in green mean?


----------



## Bobbyloads

TrenTrenTren said:


> What's my name in green mean?


Means you just got here literally just got here and no matter what side of the vaccine anyone is that has been here for a while should not be talked to like that because of their choices


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Bobbyloads said:


> Means you just got here literally just got here and no matter what side of the vaccine anyone is that has been here for a while should not be talked to like that because of their choices


Who gives a fuck how long I've been here?

I didn't say anything TO anyone in particular.  If I told you to fuck off, that would be one thing, but I didn't do that.  I just don't have any respect for boot licking, statist, media obsessed fuck tards who willingly support medical tyranny.

If you are one of those, then I will tell you to fuck off personally. But I hope you're not one of those.


----------



## Bobbyloads

TrenTrenTren said:


> Who gives a fuck how long I've been here?
> 
> I didn't say anything TO anyone in particular.  If I told you to fuck off, that would be one thing, but I didn't do that.  I just don't have any respect for boot licking, statist, media obsessed fuck tards who willingly support medical tyranny.
> 
> If you are one of those, then I will tell you to fuck off personally. But I hope you're not one of those.


It’s too late for me to argue on the internet have to finish my work just a FYI you won’t get any point across by calling people names if they believe something if they wanna participate in vaccines that’s on them but don’t try to force me to do shit.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Bobbyloads said:


> It’s too late for me to argue on the internet have to finish my work just a FYI you won’t get any point across by calling people names if they believe something *if they wanna participate in vaccines that’s on them but don’t try to force me to do shit.*



Well, we can agree there...


----------



## Jet Labs

TrenTrenTren said:


> The "vaccine" does not prevent you from getting Covid.  And it causes LASTING heart damage.  Why do AAS users want any more stress on their heart?  Fuck these tyrants and their stupid fucking big pharma vaccines.  And fuck you if you are one of those boot lickers who want to argue with me.



Look at how many bodybuilders who've had the shot that have died while getting ready for a show or just while sleeping!

Sure diuretics are a huge facor, but would they have still died if they didn't take the vaccine???

And yes John Meadows had a genetic health issue, but would he have lived for another 20 years if he didn't take the vaccine?

Vaccine+steroids+dehydration= blood clots imho and who the fuck knows what else!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Look at how many bodybuilders who've had the shot that have died while getting ready for a show or just while sleeping!


Jet Labs said:


> Sure diuretics are a huge facor, but would they have still died if they didn't take the vaccine???
> 
> And yes John Meadows had a genetic health issue, but would he have lived for another 20 years if he didn't take the vaccine?
> 
> Vaccine+steroids+dehydration= blood clots imho and who the fuck knows what else!


 
Damn lol I’m trying to work meadows took the vax? I thought for sure his doctors would of told him know cause of the heart issues damn


----------



## Hughinn

Bobbyloads said:


> It’s not about convincing we learned that here a long time ago lol I think it’s just about respecting each other’s choices.
> 
> Only vaccine thing I would and will fight to any distance is giving children it any adult want it I don’t care.
> 
> But is is good to talk about medicines cause vaccinated or not if you get it won’t hurt to take extra shit that’s safe to make sure you get through it.
> 
> You can show studies to each side like you said you can tell who stands where and no study gonna change either sides choice cause it was already made a long time ago.



I gotcha brother. 
And I respect that. 

And you're right,  anybody that hasn't got the vaccine by now doesn't want it. 

I seen somewhere that democrats are claiming that African Americans are less vaccinated than anybody else, and they think it's because of "racism".  

But I've spent my adult life in Louisiana,  Georgia,  Mississippi and Texas and that ain't it.   It's because black people don't trust the government.  And why would they?   Why would any non rich person? 

I don't begrudge,  nor judge anybody that chose to get vaccinated,  and I'm damn proud that America worked so hard to get them available to people who need them. 

But, I am firmly against forcing people to take them against thier own will or personal judgment.  

He'll, before I caught covid I was considering getting vaccinated myself.  But then I caught it, and it really wasn't shit for me or anybody in my family, even my 68 year old ornery assed old mother caught it and kicked it I figured no reason for me to worry obviously.  

It just ain't right to force it.  It's not. 
We all know that.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hughinn said:


> I gotcha brother.
> And I respect that.
> 
> And you're right,  anybody that hasn't got the vaccine by now doesn't want it.
> 
> I seen somewhere that democrats are claiming that African Americans are less vaccinated than anybody else, and they think it's because of "racism".
> 
> But I've spent my adult life in Louisiana,  Georgia,  Mississippi and Texas and that ain't it.   It's because black people don't trust the government.  And why would they?   Why would any non rich person?
> 
> I don't begrudge,  nor judge anybody that chose to get vaccinated,  and I'm damn proud that America worked so hard to get them available to people who need them.
> 
> But, I am firmly against forcing people to take them against thier own will or personal judgment.
> 
> He'll, before I caught covid I was considering getting vaccinated myself.  But then I caught it, and it really wasn't shit for me or anybody in my family, even my 68 year old ornery assed old mother caught it and kicked it I figured no reason for me to worry obviously.
> 
> It just ain't right to force it.  It's not.
> We all know that.


Yeah I agree only way I’m taking it is if my job depends on it and even then I will exhaust all options before doing so but I’m lucky cause don’t think my job would ever do that to be they would do a work around for sure.

I really feel sorry for people that didn’t want it but got put in a position of getting it or not feeding their family


----------



## Jet Labs

Bobbyloads said:


> Look at how many bodybuilders who've had the shot that have died while getting ready for a show or just while sleeping!
> 
> 
> Damn lol I’m trying to work meadows took the vax? I thought for sure his doctors would of told him know cause of the heart issues damn



Hmmm I thought he did, but looks like I was wrong.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Jet Labs said:


> Hmmm I thought he did, but looks like I was wrong.


Doesn't matter.  It's the spike proteins caused from the vaccine that destroy heart tissue and causes clots.  FUCK these state-medical tyrants and fuck the boot licking cowards who are like willing retards obeying their masters.


----------



## Jet Labs

Thing is these covid vaccines alter DNA so who knows what the repercussions will be to babies born from vaccinated parents.

That is some scary ass stuff right there!


----------



## Skullcrusher

So far the only drug I know of that has a proven track record in slowing and stopping the spread is Ivermectin. So I guess Ivermectin is the devil.

I know, let's make it illegal and tell everyone it's a horse dewormer.

That way we can call them crazy for even considering it. We'll say that they probably wear tin foil hats in their mother's basement and are waiting for ET to show up.

As long as we keep pushing vaccines, we can keep the pandemic going forever. 

Then we can continue mail in voting without requiring voter ID or the last 4 digits of social security numbers. We can fill warehouses with mail in ballots and use them in batches of 300,000 in the middle of the night. We can steal the Virginia election the same way we stole the election in 2020.

As long as we keep pushing vaccines, we'll be able to cheat the elections forever.

If anyone catches on we will go back to calling them crazy for even considering it. We'll say that they probably wear tin foil hats in their mother's basement and are waiting for ET to show up.

Or maybe bigfoot this time...yeah that sounds good...bigfoot.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Skullcrusher said:


> So far the only drug I know of that has a proven track record in slowing and stopping the spread is Ivermectin. So I guess Ivermectin is the devil.
> 
> I know, let's make it illegal and tell everyone it's a horse dewormer.
> 
> That way we can call them crazy for even considering it. We'll say that they probably wear tin foil hats in their mother's basement and are waiting for ET to show up.
> 
> As long as we keep pushing vaccines, we can keep the pandemic going forever.
> 
> Then we can continue mail in voting without requiring voter ID or the last 4 digits of social security numbers. We can fill warehouses with mail in ballots and use them in batches of 300,000 in the middle of the night. We can steal the Virginia election the same way we stole the election in 2020.
> 
> As long as we keep pushing vaccines, we'll be able to cheat the elections forever.
> 
> If anyone catches on we will go back to calling them crazy for even considering it. We'll say that they probably wear tin foil hats in their mother's basement and are waiting for ET to show up.
> 
> Or maybe bigfoot this time...yeah that sounds good...bigfoot.



Yep.  And Ivermectin is a generic drug.  It can't be patented by big pharma.  So there's no money in it for the drug companies.  THAT is why it is demonized, while their heart-destroying, dna altering "vaccines" are the ones they are pushing.

I'm starting to get really fucking pissed when I see these ignorant sycophants parrot whatever their masters are forcing on them.  Wake the fuck up, you fucking ignorant bitches.


----------



## Methyl mike

DEADlifter said:


> I'm getting the first of the two shots tomorrow.  Has anyone else here received the vaccine?


I got the Moderna. No complaints.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Methyl mike said:


> I got the Moderna. No complaints.



Ask your heart how it's going to deal with myocarditis in a few years.   And your adding AAS into the mix as well??  You're fucking crazy.  You better stop all AAS immediately if you want to live.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Skullcrusher said:


> So far the only drug I know of that has a proven track record in slowing and stopping the spread is Ivermectin. So I guess Ivermectin is the devil.
> 
> I know, let's make it illegal and tell everyone it's a horse dewormer.
> 
> That way we can call them crazy for even considering it. We'll say that they probably wear tin foil hats in their mother's basement and are waiting for ET to show up.
> 
> As long as we keep pushing vaccines, we can keep the pandemic going forever.
> 
> Then we can continue mail in voting without requiring voter ID or the last 4 digits of social security numbers. We can fill warehouses with mail in ballots and use them in batches of 300,000 in the middle of the night. We can steal the Virginia election the same way we stole the election in 2020.
> 
> As long as we keep pushing vaccines, we'll be able to cheat the elections forever.
> 
> If anyone catches on we will go back to calling them crazy for even considering it. We'll say that they probably wear tin foil hats in their mother's basement and are waiting for ET to show up.
> 
> Or maybe bigfoot this time...yeah that sounds good...bigfoot.


----------



## Hughinn

Methyl mike said:


> I got the Moderna. No complaints.





TrenTrenTren said:


> Ask your heart how it's going to deal with myocarditis in a few years.   And your adding AAS into the mix as well??  You're fucking crazy.  You better stop all AAS immediately if you want to live.



He may not have any bad side effects from the vaccine, just like I had covid and it was a cold bug really.  Nothing more than the sniffles for a few days. 

That's why it doesn't make sense to mandate vaccines, because everyone has a different risk vs reward ratio and need to make thier own decisions.  

The democrat party is forcing this vaccine mandate just to show that they can in my opinion.   It's a show of power,  and a test to see just how far they push it.  They openly push to make a socialist utopian beehive of mankind.    They need to test and see just how far can they go right now.


----------



## TODAY

TrenTrenTren said:


> Yep.  And Ivermectin is a generic drug.  It can't be patented by big pharma.  So there's no money in it for the drug companies.  THAT is why it is demonized, while their heart-destroying, dna altering "vaccines" are the ones they are pushing.
> 
> I'm starting to get really fucking pissed when I see these ignorant sycophants parrot whatever their masters are forcing on them.  Wake the fuck up, you fucking ignorant bitches.


#Triggered


----------



## Adzg

Just got my second shot. Really hoping to get super powers. I want to be able to shoot blood clots at people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrenTrenTren

TODAY said:


> #Triggered


Was I wrong in anything I said?  Think about it...


----------



## Skullcrusher

BREAKING: Researchers In Peer-Reviewed Study Call For "IMMEDIATE WITHDRAWAL of mRNA COVID Vaccines For Use in Pregnancy, Those Breastfeeding, Those Of Childbearing Age and Children"
					

100 Percent Fed Up – After re-analyzing a study performed by Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) researchers, a peer-reviewed study has called for the “immediate withdrawal of mRNA COVID vaccines for pregnant women, those breastfeeding, those of childbearing age and children after...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Skullcrusher said:


> BREAKING: Researchers In Peer-Reviewed Study Call For "IMMEDIATE WITHDRAWAL of mRNA COVID Vaccines For Use in Pregnancy, Those Breastfeeding, Those Of Childbearing Age and Children"
> 
> 
> 100 Percent Fed Up – After re-analyzing a study performed by Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) researchers, a peer-reviewed study has called for the “immediate withdrawal of mRNA COVID vaccines for pregnant women, those breastfeeding, those of childbearing age and children after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com



Silence!  Don't let science get in the way of the new narrative of the state!  Our masters are here to keep us "safe"!


----------



## Ryu

Double tap of Sinopharm BIBP. Good times. No side effects other than 24 hours of lethargy after the second shot...and I stubbed my toe.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Big big mistake to fall into the propaganda and get this heart destroying shot.  You would have thought that AAS users would research more about what they put into their body.  Sad...


----------



## Yano

Got the second jab last night of J&J , didnt grow and extra head , didnt have my dick fall off and before some one says some thing stupid like ,, but in a few years what if , what about ....  Lets face it ,, we take drugs. SNAP OUT OF IT. We take drugs ,, you ever ask a source ,, hey hey is this gear organic ? ..... oh wait up my man was this blow made from non GMO coca plants ? ,, im all natural ya know..... LOLOL come on , that whole what if in 10 years arguement never mattered our entire life right up to the last time any of us geared up ,, but because its political it's suddenly a big deal ? .... the media is whats fucking this up for all of us.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Yano said:


> Got the second jab last night of J&J , didnt grow and extra head , didnt have my dick fall off and before some one says some thing stupid like ,, but in a few years what if , what about ....  Lets face it ,, we take drugs. SNAP OUT OF IT. We take drugs ,, you ever ask a source ,, hey hey is this gear organic ? ..... oh wait up my man was this blow made from non GMO coca plants ? ,, im all natural ya know..... LOLOL come on , that whole what if in 10 years arguement never mattered our entire life right up to the last time any of us geared up ,, but because its political it's suddenly a big deal ? .... the media is whats fucking this up for all of us.



You just took a shot that altered your dna and causes heart cell death and blood clots.  And you take anabolic steroids, which we all know is just great for your heart and blood thickness, right?

It's not politics, it's science.  You didn't do your due diligence in researching what you put into your body.  You just swallowed the propaganda.

I would stop ALL AAS immediately if I were you.


----------



## BrotherIron

Hughinn said:


> I gotcha brother.
> And I respect that.
> 
> And you're right,  anybody that hasn't got the vaccine by now doesn't want it.
> 
> I seen somewhere that democrats are claiming that African Americans are less vaccinated than anybody else, and they think it's because of "racism".
> 
> But I've spent my adult life in Louisiana,  Georgia,  Mississippi and Texas and that ain't it.   It's because black people don't trust the government.  And why would they?   Why would any non rich person?
> 
> I don't begrudge,  nor judge anybody that chose to get vaccinated,  and I'm damn proud that America worked so hard to get them available to people who need them.
> 
> But, I am firmly against forcing people to take them against thier own will or personal judgment.
> 
> He'll, before I caught covid I was considering getting vaccinated myself.  But then I caught it, and it really wasn't shit for me or anybody in my family, even my 68 year old ornery assed old mother caught it and kicked it I figured no reason for me to worry obviously.
> 
> It just ain't right to force it.  It's not.
> We all know that.



They don't trust the government b/c look what the government did in Tuskegee back in the day.  Just one example of many.

And if anyone trusts the government they are not naïve... they are just stupid.


----------



## BrotherIron

Everyone here is entitled to their opinion but let's keep it civil.


----------



## beefnewton

I was basically forced.  Since I am contract, I am even more expendable than a regular full-time employee, at least on paper.  The company to which I am contracted grabbed hold of the Biden admin's nutsack early on and mandated it.  I think the OSHA thing is just now about to be released, but I guess they wanted to white knight the industry and be a good little corporation.  Immunity is being ignored.  It's all about "do as I say, not as I do."  Power... and money.  Claiming science as the reason only goes so far and falls apart as soon as one realizes they are cherry picking one study and excluding others... and again.. immunity continues to be ignored.  I got the J&J, which is a traditional vector and not the mRNA at least.  I did not have any immediately noticeable side effects, but I do feel that my immune system is a bit overactive at the moment.  I am having small allergic reactions to things that previously did not cause them.. and greater ones to those that did.  If it doesn't subside, I'll do a cycle of LDN to see if I can rebalance things.  I wish I could have taken a stand, but the reality is I need income.  Most everyone is in the same situation, and the administration knows that.  It is complete bullshit to mandate, especially when they even had to change the very definition of the word "vaccine" to try and jam that square peg into that round hole.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Got the second jab last night of J&J , didnt grow and extra head , didnt have my dick fall off and before some one says some thing stupid like ,, but in a few years what if , what about ....  Lets face it ,, we take drugs. SNAP OUT OF IT. We take drugs ,, you ever ask a source ,, hey hey is this gear organic ? ..... oh wait up my man was this blow made from non GMO coca plants ? ,, im all natural ya know..... LOLOL come on , that whole what if in 10 years arguement never mattered our entire life right up to the last time any of us geared up ,, but because its political it's suddenly a big deal ? .... the media is whats fucking this up for all of us.











						Researchers Find Recipients of Johnson & Johnson Covid Vaccine are 3.5X More Likely Than General Population to Develop Rare, Deadly Blood Clotting Condition in Brain
					

A stunning new study that was conducted by researchers from the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota has concluded that the Johnson & Johnson Covid vaccine increases the risk of developing a rare and deadly blood clotting condition in the brain. The study, which was published on Monday in the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Researchers Find Recipients of Johnson & Johnson Covid Vaccine are 3.5X More Likely Than General Population to Develop Rare, Deadly Blood Clotting Condition in Brain
> 
> 
> A stunning new study that was conducted by researchers from the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota has concluded that the Johnson & Johnson Covid vaccine increases the risk of developing a rare and deadly blood clotting condition in the brain. The study, which was published on Monday in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


I survived 4 Democrat Presidents , the 80's and 30 years of marriage. That vaccine sure aint gonna kill me bubba hahahaa but I appreciate the concern.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Yano said:


> I survived 4 Democrat Presidents , the 80's and 30 years of marriage. That vaccine sure aint gonna kill me bubba hahahaa but I appreciate the concern.


Do you know how many people it's killed already?  Did you do your research?


----------



## Yano

TrenTrenTren said:


> Do you know how many people it's killed already?  Did you do your research?


Wife and daughters are nurses , son is a cardiac care specialist. I've got an entire research team , if I hit the floor kirking out I'm in the best hands I could be.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Yano said:


> Wife and daughters are nurses , son is a cardiac care specialist. I've got an entire research team , if I hit the floor kirking out I'm in the best hands I could be.


My sister is a physician, and my long time girlfriend is a doctorate level lead pharmacist at a research college.  Both are staunchly against this "vaccine".  My girlfriend just observed a newborn baby die last week as a direct result of the mother getting the vaccine.  She can't speak out too much because she will be in danger of losing her license.  That is the tragedy of it all.  They are silencing any opposition, and forcing the people in various ways to get this.  

My advice is to cease all AAS immediately and monitor your clotting very closely.  It sounds like your an older guy.  I feel for you man, because it's going to negatively affect you the hardest.


----------



## Yano

TrenTrenTren said:


> My sister is a physician, and my long time girlfriend is a doctorate level lead pharmacist at a research college.  Both are staunchly against this "vaccine".  My girlfriend just observed a newborn baby die last week as a direct result of the mother getting the vaccine.  She can't speak out too much because she will be in danger of losing her license.  That is the tragedy of it all.  They are silencing any opposition, and forcing the people in various ways to get this.
> 
> My advice is to cease all AAS immediately and monitor your clotting very closely.  It sounds like your an older guy.  I feel for you man, because it's going to negatively affect you the hardest.


Will do , and thanks for the concern I know it comes from a good place. I'll be ok Heaven don't want me and Hell's to scared I'll take over.


----------



## Swiper.

TrenTrenTren said:


> My sister is a physician, and my long time girlfriend is a doctorate level lead pharmacist at a research college. Both are staunchly against this "vaccine". My girlfriend just observed a newborn baby die last week as a direct result of the mother getting the vaccine. She can't speak out too much because she will be in danger of losing her license. That is the tragedy of it all. They are silencing any opposition, and forcing the people in various ways to get this.
> 
> My advice is to cease all AAS immediately and monitor your clotting very closely. It sounds like your an older guy. I feel for you man, because it's going to negatively affect you the hardest.



What exactly is the direct cause of the baby’s death? what did the autopsy report up say? 
what medical terminology did they say was the direct cause of death?


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Swiper. said:


> What exactly is the direct cause of the baby’s death? what did the autopsy report up say?
> what medical terminology did they say was the direct cause of death?



So you're asking me to give you that kind of identifying information?  No, I won't.  Google it.


----------



## Swiper.

TrenTrenTren said:


> So you're asking me to give you that kind of identifying information? No, I won't. Google it.



yes I am because I’m skeptical of your claim. 

i find it hard to believe within a week they know the exact cause of death was strictly because of the vaccine.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

TrenTrenTren said:


> So you're asking me to give you that kind of identifying information?  No, I won't.  Google it.


That's exactly the kind of response i expected. 
Throw out a bunch of claims then refuse to provide proof and tell them to Google it. 
Laugh


----------



## phooka

I had my 3rd shot, booster a couple of weeks ago.  I'm still alive.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I would just like to point out if you are going to debate. For or against something you're supposed to provide facts, stats and information to back up your argument.

Now saying that. I am not anti vax, I'm against mandated vaccinations.

You might say that schools require vaccinations for children. You're free to home school your children without repercussions. At this time people are being put on leave or losing their jobs.

The government is over stepping and we need to fight back.

With that being said. Get vaccinated or don't, either way doesn't matter. Personal choice.

But don't insult others for their choice.

Bunch of juice heads thinking they are medical experts lol

Now go take your colloidal silver thinking it does something "which it doesn't do shit" or take the vaccine that doesn't prevent you from contracting COVID or transmitting it or don't do either. 
I'll sit here drinking beer and lifting while I watch the world burn.


----------



## flenser

FlyingPapaya said:


> I would just like to point out if you are going to debate. For or against something you're supposed to provide facts, stats and information to back up your argument.
> 
> Now saying that. I am not anti vax, I'm against mandated vaccinations.
> 
> You might say that schools require vaccinations for children. You're free to home school your children without repercussions. At this time people are being put on leave or losing their jobs.
> 
> The government is over stepping and we need to fight back.
> 
> With that being said. Get vaccinated or don't, either way doesn't matter. Personal choice.
> 
> But don't insult others for their choice.
> 
> Bunch of juice heads thinking they are medical experts lol
> 
> Now go take your colloidal silver thinking it does something "which it doesn't do shit" or take the vaccine that doesn't prevent you from contracting COVID or transmitting it or don't do either.
> I'll sit here drinking beer and lifting while I watch the world burn.


Facts and stats don't seem to have much impact here.


----------



## j2048b

160 Plus Research Studies Affirm Naturally Acquired Immunity to Covid-19: Documented, Linked, and Quoted ⋆ Brownstone Institute
					

This follow-up chart is a list of scientific studies and evidence on natural immunity to allow you to draw your own conclusions..




					brownstone.org
				





How about this??


----------



## MrBafner

Personally ... I think it's all a load of bullshit, for the past 35 years I have printed memorial cards for so many people and have talked with so many people about their tragedy / circumstances.
Elderly die every year from the flu, heat, age, heart, all kinds of things and many younger people die from similar things combined with other factors like not living a healthy lifestyle (eating disorders, drug addictions, other underlying issues, .etc.)
In the 2000's I would do several every week .. these days most funeral parlours do their own memorial cards.
Now .. all I hear about are people dying from or with Covid .. old lady dies in a nursing home with Covid, but no other person around her has it. Same time, put into lockdown as a person with Covid went to 30 different places over the past week and come in contact with hundreds of people and no-one caught Covid.
Now they have HUGE fines all kinds of Covid laws .. for example kids breaking Covid laws ..  "For children under 15 years, the maximum penalty is now $181.74. For children aged between 15 and 18 years the maximum penalty is now $726.96."
Come on, "Fines of $10,904 may be issued if you provide false or misleading information about your vaccination status."
How is this to do with anything about a persons health or wellbeing? .. If they where concerned about your health and wellbeing they wouldn't have so many restrictions .. they would be enforcing people to improve their lifestyle and attempt to be as healthy as possible.



			https://www.coronavirus.vic.gov.au/fines-enforcement-and-reporting


----------



## flenser

Finally, some believable numbers...

Italian Institute Of Health Drastically Reduces Its Official COVID Death Toll Number

"Italian newspaper Il Tempo reports that the Institute has revised downward the number of people who have died from COVID rather than with COVID from 130,000 to under 4,000."


----------



## wsmwannabe

Yano said:


> *Got the second jab last night of J&J* , didnt grow and extra head , didnt have my dick fall off and before some one says some thing stupid like ,, but in a few years what if , what about ....  Lets face it ,, we take drugs. SNAP OUT OF IT. We take drugs ,, you ever ask a source ,, hey hey is this gear organic ? ..... oh wait up my man was this blow made from non GMO coca plants ? ,, im all natural ya know..... LOLOL come on , that whole what if in 10 years arguement never mattered our entire life right up to the last time any of us geared up ,, but because its political it's suddenly a big deal ? .... the media is whats fucking this up for all of us.


I thought J&J was the only inoculation requiring just 1 shot.

Also, I do not believe it is a fair comparison with AAS use. First of all there are decades of research on most of the anabolics in use, vs BARELY a year for this mRNA shot. Secondly, the side effects of hormones generally occur over long term, repeated use and are generally known and understood, whereas side effects of the mRNA shots are either immediate, or, in the long term, completely unknown.


----------



## Yano

wsmwannabe said:


> I thought J&J was the only inoculation requiring just 1 shot.
> 
> Also, I do not believe it is a fair comparison with AAS use. First of all there are decades of research on most of the anabolics in use, vs BARELY a year for this mRNA shot. Secondly, the side effects of hormones generally occur over long term, repeated use and are generally known and understood, whereas side effects of the mRNA shots are either immediate, or, in the long term, completely unknown.


they approved it for booster after 6 months so i went down and reupped


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> they approved it for booster after 6 months so i went down and reupped


When you got your first shot did you know you’d have to reupp every so often? Will you continue to reupp forever? Did you know you’d have to do this? And would that have affected your original decision?


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> When you got your first shot did you know you’d have to reupp every so often? Will you continue to reupp forever? Did you know you’d have to do this? And would that have affected your original decision?


From having shots now and then and through the kids growing up I knew there would most likely be an upcoming round of boosters. Will I keep doing it , that will depend on the efficacy of the vaccine and new data released in the coming months. If it retains it's potency against existing as well as new variants or at least within reason , say 80% or above I wouldn't go for any more shots. If the efficacy fades off after another 6 months to a year and new data shows no wide spread adverse effects to health and this virus is still all around us then I would do it again to protect my family from having to watch me suffer with it. I know it can still be carried by the vaccinated and I know at some rate it can be spread by the vaccinated but if there is less of a chance of some one I love dying from it upon transmission , I'm all for it. As to why I got the JnJ and not the pfizer or moderna , it was simply a matter of logistics we live in a very rural area and the JnJ was the only one of the three at the time available to the public here. My wife and family all have either pfizer or moderna through their places of employment. Sorry that was so long winded but you asked great questions and I didnt want to just blow it off with short answers.


----------



## Yano

Biggest reason I do anything right now is for the tiniest person in the family. This world might not ever be what we knew it to be. That hurts my heart in so many ways. I just want my grand daughter safe and happy and to have every chance to grow up and get old she deserves in a world with out masks and hate filled politics and all this bullshit our society has fallen into lately.


----------



## DF

FlyingPapaya said:


> I would just like to point out if you are going to debate. For or against something you're supposed to provide facts, stats and information to back up your argument.
> 
> Now saying that. I am not anti vax, I'm against mandated vaccinations.
> 
> You might say that schools require vaccinations for children. You're free to home school your children without repercussions. At this time people are being put on leave or losing their jobs.
> 
> The government is over stepping and we need to fight back.
> 
> With that being said. Get vaccinated or don't, either way doesn't matter. Personal choice.
> 
> But don't insult others for their choice.
> 
> *Bunch of juice heads thinking they are medical experts lol*
> 
> Now go take your colloidal silver thinking it does something "which it doesn't do shit" or take the vaccine that doesn't prevent you from contracting COVID or transmitting it or don't do either.
> I'll sit here drinking beer and lifting while I watch the world burn.


I have not seen anyone passing themselves off as medical experts.  I find it pretty offensive (Insulting, while you are calling others out for insulting)  that you are passing the members off as "Juice Heads". Some of these members here are highly educated.


----------



## pigeonhed

@Yano You are wealthy beyond belief. What an absolutely incredible reason to take care of your health. 

Fun discussion for people to have.

For me. I would never decide which vaccine I should take. I have a doctor who is trained and actually educated, she chooses which medicines and vaccines I take. 

In my misspent youth I managed to get a Degree from the University of Oregon in Accounting. I continued on and also received a Degree in Computational Finance from Carnegie Mellon. So I am well versed in making complex decisions regarding the value of a business. I would find me choosing a vaccine to be just as funny as a doctor telling me the value of a mid cap engineering firm in Malaysia.

I would never argue if someone should or should not get the vaccine. My education is nowhere near enough for me to gather, comprehend, analyze and decide in an efficient way. Really enjoy hearing how people are deciding though and all the emotions it brings up.


----------



## wsmwannabe

pigeonhed said:


> @Yano You are wealthy beyond belief. What an absolutely incredible reason to take care of your health.
> 
> Fun discussion for people to have.
> 
> *For me. I would never decide which vaccine I should take. I have a doctor who is trained and actually educated, she chooses which medicines and vaccines I take.*
> 
> In my misspent youth I managed to get a Degree from the University of Oregon in Accounting. I continued on and also received a Degree in Computational Finance from Carnegie Mellon. So I am well versed in making complex decisions regarding the value of a business. I would find me choosing a vaccine to be just as funny as a doctor telling me the value of a mid cap engineering firm in Malaysia.
> 
> I would never argue if someone should or should not get the vaccine. My education is nowhere near enough for me to gather, comprehend, analyze and decide in an efficient way. Really enjoy hearing how people are deciding though and all the emotions it brings up.


To each their own, this was your decision to allow someone else to choose for you and I respect that you made your own decision.

I cannot count the number of times in which I have heard doctors say things to me that directly contradict peer reviewed documentation that I have read (sometimes for the better, and sometimes for worse). I also firmly believe that doctors are like most other people (because they are in face, human): if someone is waving an incentive in their face to push a certain drug, they will do so for the extra money.

Also, check all of the board members of big pharma companies that are also on the CDC and FDA board. That sounds like a MASSIVE conflict of interest.

This is why I do not trust any of this.

With all of that said, I am a massive hypocrite, I just got the first shot today, because I am being COERCED into getting the shots at the threat of my livelihood. (not my decision)


----------



## flenser

Looks like I am retiring on Dec 8. Hopefully I will then be an off site contract employee, but Biden's executive order is forcing my company to mandate vaccines and require proof, even if the employee never visits the office and never works on a federal contract. The kid who mows the fucking lawn will have to show proof.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The secret is NOT to refuse the jab and do not sign anything!


From a lawyer:

If you are being forced to vax in order to keep your job, here's a great way to handle it. (conditional acceptance)

The secret is NOT to refuse it.

Here's a suggested response:

I write with regard to the matter of potential covid vaccine and my desire to be fully informed and appraised of ALL facts before going ahead and will be most grateful if you could please provide the following information, in accordance with statutory legal requirements:

1. Can you please advise the approved legal status of any vaccine and if it is experimental?

2. Can you please provide details and assurances that the vaccine has been fully, independently and rigorously tested against control groups and the subsequent outcomes of those tests?

3. Can you please advise the entire list of contents of the vaccine I am to receive and if any are toxic to the body?

4. Can you please fully advise of all the adverse reactions associated with this vaccine since its introduction?

5. Can you please confirm that the vaccine you are advocating is NOT experimental mRNA gene altering therapy?

6. Can you please confirm that I will not be under any duress from yourselves as my employers, in compliance with the Nuremberg Code?

7. Can you please advise me of the likely risk of fatality, should I be unfortunate enough to contract Covid 19 and the likelihood of recovery?

8. Can you please advise me if I were to experience any adverse reactions is the manufacturer of the vaccine liable? If the manufacturer is not liable will the company I am currently employed with with be responsible and liable since it is their request that I have the vaccine in order to carry on my employment?

Once I have received the above information in full and I am satisfied that there is NO threat to my health, I will be happy to accept your offer to receive the treatment, but with certain conditions:

1. You confirm in writing that I will suffer no harm.

2. Following acceptance of this, the offer must be signed by a fully qualified doctor who will take full legal and financial responsibility for any injuries occurring to myself, and/or from any interactions by authorized personnel regarding these procedures.

3. In the event that I should have to decline the offer of vaccination, please confirm that it will not compromise my position and that I will not suffer prejudice and discrimination as a result?

I would also advise that my inalienable rights are reserved.


----------



## flenser

It's a federal mandate. If I don't show proof before Dec. 8, I'm fired, period. 

If they don't fire me, they will be considered in default on all federal contracts or contracts with third parties that have any federal contracts themselves. That's everyone we work with. So the choice is between firing flenser or going bankrupt.


----------



## Jet Labs

I'm no medical expert nor am I a tinfoil hat kind of person, but I absolutely DO NOT trust big pharma or the FDA, just look at oxycontin as a shining example of why I feel that way.

Now I'm in now way anti-vax, but I 100% believe the covid vaccines were rushed and can cause serious health concerns like abnormal blood clotting in SOME individuals and under the right circumstances. 

I believe it boils down to genetics same way getting cancer can be a genetic flaw and not environmental as well as situational such as the predisposed person is extremely dehydrated and as a result blood clots form.

There's been an abnormal amount of bodybuilder deaths since the covid vaccine rolled out and the majority of people are blaming contest prep drugs such as diuretics, but diuretics have been abused heavily for the past 10+ years and the only thing that makes sense to me is major clotting as a result of substantial dehydration and the vaccine. 

Now I could be wrong, but I believe everyone who participate in competitions are required to be vaccinated?

Do I think the vaccines are going to kill everyone.....no, but I do believe they are not nearly as safe as we are being told and never in our history has governments worldwide infringed on the rights and freedoms of citizens to this extent aside from after 9/11 of course and that taste for control/power the governments recieved hasn't gone away!


----------



## CJ

flenser said:


> It's a federal mandate. If I don't show proof before Dec. 8, I'm fired, period.
> 
> If they don't fire me, they will be considered in default on all federal contracts or contracts with third parties that have any federal contracts themselves. That's everyone we work with. So the choice is between firing flenser or going bankrupt.


I think all the mandates got pushed back to January 4th, they need workers for the holidays. 😕


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

flenser said:


> It's a federal mandate. If I don't show proof before Dec. 8, I'm fired, period.
> 
> If they don't fire me, they will be considered in default on all federal contracts or contracts with third parties that have any federal contracts themselves. That's everyone we work with. So the choice is between firing flenser or going bankrupt.


That sucks. The government will likely never enforce these mandates. They won't have to. The corporations are being advised by their legal departments or counsel and nobody in their right mind would recommend corporate ignorance. This scare-tactic worked the same as all the others before it. We are allowing the government to bully us through various avenues that the government knows will not resist. It will take an actual fine to be legally challenged in court to demonstrate that this is an over-reach of federal government. That won't happen. But when you are a number in the corporate rolls, you can't convince management of any of this.

This is the dark winter that Biden referred to. It has absolutely nothing to do with Covid. It's the artificial collapse of the American system.


----------



## TomJ

CJ275 said:


> I think all the mandates got pushed back to January 4th, they need workers for the holidays.


Not for military. I either get the vax this weekend or retire 10 years early

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher

Christine Anderson on Vaccine Mandates (Member of EU Parliament)
https://rumble.com/voiam7-mep-christime-anderson-rejects-vaccine-mandates.html


----------



## flenser

CJ275 said:


> I think all the mandates got pushed back to January 4th, they need workers for the holidays. 😕


The official mandates for federal contractors still say Dec. 8. It's likely I will be gone sooner, especially if I find another position. I cleaned out my office today to avoid misunderstandings. I'm getting less notice than I would be required by contract to give them.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I hope that is clear!


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Swiper. said:


> yes I am because I’m skeptical of your claim.
> 
> i find it hard to believe within a week they know the exact cause of death was strictly because of the vaccine.


Do you think the medical establishment would admit that the drug that was administered was the sole cause of death?  Or is it a small but growing body of voices that are beginning to see the dangers of this, but are being silenced?  Are you dull, or just joking?

You can be whatever you want.  Notice how you are skeptical of the reports of people dying of this drug, yet you are not skeptical of your masters who tell you "take this and you'll be safe".  No interest to know what this drug does to the body, or who financially benefits from its sale.   You are a useful idiot...and I don't mean that as an insult.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

FlyingPapaya said:


> That's exactly the kind of response i expected.
> Throw out a bunch of claims then refuse to provide proof and tell them to Google it.
> Laugh


I'm not here to do your research.  You fucked up by letting the self appointed medical-state-priesthood indoctrinate you into taking a life altering drug.  I bet you did more research into AAS than this dna altering "vaccine".  Shame...


----------



## Swiper.

TrenTrenTren said:


> Do you think the medical establishment would admit that the drug that was administered was the sole cause of death? Or is it a small but growing body of voices that are beginning to see the dangers of this, but are being silenced? Are you dull, or just joking?
> 
> You can be whatever you want. Notice how you are skeptical of the reports of people dying of this drug, yet you are not skeptical of your masters who tell you "take this and you'll be safe". No interest to know what this drug does to the body, or who financially benefits from its sale. You are a useful idiot...and I don't mean that as an insult.



i’m not skeptical of any reports but your post about the baby. why would you say that I’m skeptical of other reports when I didn’t mention anything about that in any of my posts? don’t be a dunce. 

I know your type. when you get called out you make a strawman argument and now you look like a fool. that’s not a normal response from a levelheaded person. 

stop with the strawman arguments it discredits you. 

For you not to list the cause of death makes your story not credible to me, that’s all. 

no need to get all worked up, settle down, relax and enjoy life.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Jet Labs said:


> I'm no medical expert nor am I a tinfoil hat kind of person, but I absolutely DO NOT trust big pharma or the FDA, just look at oxycontin as a shining example of why I feel that way.
> 
> Now I'm in now way anti-vax, but I 100% believe the covid vaccines were rushed and can cause serious health concerns like abnormal blood clotting in SOME individuals and under the right circumstances.
> 
> I believe it boils down to genetics same way getting cancer can be a genetic flaw and not environmental as well as situational such as the predisposed person is extremely dehydrated and as a result blood clots form.
> 
> There's been an abnormal amount of bodybuilder deaths since the covid vaccine rolled out and the majority of people are blaming contest prep drugs such as diuretics, but diuretics have been abused heavily for the past 10+ years and the only thing that makes sense to me is major clotting as a result of substantial dehydration and the vaccine.
> 
> Now I could be wrong, but I believe everyone who participate in competitions are required to be vaccinated?
> 
> Do I think the vaccines are going to kill everyone.....no, but I do believe they are not nearly as safe as we are being told and never in our history has governments worldwide infringed on the rights and freedoms of citizens to this extent aside from after 9/11 of course and that taste for control/power the governments recieved hasn't gone away!


Well said
I have to get the jab shortly.
Just started a round of Lisinopril for BP
will shortly start on anti coagulants as well before my jab.
Should be enough to keep me healthy, considering those 2 drugs are the treatment for Covid related issues.

I'm not an anti vaxxer either, however, I'm damn happy I waited, so I could collect relevant information to make an educated response to this.



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That sucks. The government will likely never enforce these mandates. They won't have to. The corporations are being advised by their legal departments or counsel and nobody in their right mind would recommend corporate ignorance. This scare-tactic worked the same as all the others before it. We are allowing the government to bully us through various avenues that the government knows will not resist. It will take an actual fine to be legally challenged in court to demonstrate that this is an over-reach of federal government. That won't happen. But when you are a number in the corporate rolls, you can't convince management of any of this.
> 
> This is the dark winter that Biden referred to. It has absolutely nothing to do with Covid. It's the artificial collapse of the American system.



I wish I could hold it off.
But I cant
my 3rd largest client just put the mandate into effect.
So I just lost 25% of my total revenue.
I can get it back, but need the Jab.

For me, it will be a cold winter without having one of the largest infrastructure entities in Canada as a prominent client.

So yeah, it's pretty bullshit, but what can I do.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

DF said:


> I have not seen anyone passing themselves off as medical experts.  I find it pretty offensive (Insulting, while you are calling others out for insulting)  that you are passing the members off as "Juice Heads". Some of these members here are highly educated.


My apologies. I wasn't trying to insult or offend anyone. 

If a mod wants to change juice head to steroid user in my post  I'm cool with that . Just want everyone to be happier.


----------



## BrotherIron

I am definitely thankful my 2 companies are not forcing anyone to get the "jab".


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Yano said:


> View attachment 15055
> 
> Biggest reason I do anything right now is for the tiniest person in the family. This world might not ever be what we knew it to be. That hurts my heart in so many ways. I just want my grand daughter safe and happy and to have every chance to grow up and get old she deserves in a world with out masks and hate filled politics and all this bullshit our society has fallen into lately.


Children don't die from Covid-19.  They die from Remdesivir and all the insane "treatments" for Covid.


----------



## Jet Labs

Shawn Rhoden just died!

There is seriously something VERY WRONG happening here in our community!

Like fuck......wtf man?


----------



## Bro Bundy

CJ275 said:


> Still no issues whatsoever for me 13 days after getting the J&J shot.


What about in 10 years


----------



## Bro Bundy

Don’t trust it ..
Something ain’t right about all of this


----------



## CJ

Bro Bundy said:


> What about in 10 years


To be determined. 🤞🤞


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Jet Labs said:


> Shawn Rhoden just died!
> 
> There is seriously something VERY WRONG happening here in our community!
> 
> Like fuck......wtf man?



Yep.  Heart attack.  A heart attack is a blood clot.  Thank you Covid "vaccine"!  Spike proteins mixed with already thick blood is just great for AAS users right?

Wake the fuck up!  Do your research before you kill yourself!


----------



## Jet Labs

TrenTrenTren said:


> Yep.  Heart attack.  A heart attack is a blog clot.  Thank you Covid "vaccine"!  Spike proteins mixed with already thick blood is just great for AAS users right?
> 
> Wake the fuck up!  Do your research before you kill yourself!



Fucking dip shit Dave said it could have been from stress 

Yah a 46 year old with no serious health issues has a heart attack from stress........whatever fuck!


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Jet Labs said:


> Fucking dip shit Dave said it could have been from stress
> 
> Yah a 46 year old with no serious health issues has a heart attack from stress........whatever fuck!


Watch Dr. Dave come out with a new heart supplement for Covid vaccine recipients now haha


----------



## Jet Labs

TrenTrenTren said:


> Watch Dr. Dave come out with a new heart supplement for Covid vaccine recipients now haha



Apparently Pfizer has a new antiviral pill now that reduces serious complications from covid by 89%

So relatively inexpensive Ivermectin for covid treatment is BAD, but costly HIV drugs for treating covid is GOOD

"Nothing to see here folks, just give us all your money or covid will kill your children"!


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Jet Labs said:


> Apparently Pfizer has a new antiviral pill now that reduces serious complications from covid by 89%
> 
> So relatively inexpensive Ivermectin for covid treatment is BAD, but costly HIV drugs for treating covid is GOOD
> 
> "Nothing to see here folks, just give us all your money or covid will kill your children"!


Exactly!  All it is is an Ivermectin copy.  But they can't patent Ivermectin and make money off it...it's a generic drug.  So they copy Ivermectin ever so slightly and now it's not the satanic horse dewormer that they villanized Ivermectin to be!

Follow the money.  It blows me away that people can be so intentionally ignorant when it comes to these issues, but sadly most people are fucking dumb as hell.


----------



## silentlemon1011

TrenTrenTren said:


> Exactly!  All it is is an Ivermectin copy.  But they can't patent Ivermectin and make money off it...it's a generic drug.  So they copy Ivermectin ever so slightly and now it's not the satanic horse dewormer that they villanized Ivermectin to be!
> 
> Follow the money.  It blows me away that people can be so intentionally ignorant when it comes to these issues, but sadly most people are fucking dumb as hell.



Well most people believe in the sanctity of the "Medical proffesion"

Well, I like to check on stats.... deaths due to malpractice (Which is the tip of the iceberg reallistically)

I lost all faith in medical proffesion when I went to 5 doctors about my GI and health issues.

Doc, I'm exhausted 24/7, I cant grow muscle (Despite being bodybuilder in my twenties)
I get fat from 2000 calories (At a bodyweight of 225 lbs) 
I'm in crippling pain when I eat any food.
I can sleep 12 hours and still be exhausted... 
Hashimotos Autoimmune disease is in my family.... and I've already lost my eyebrows which is a telltale sign.....
can we run some bloodwork, something is seriously wrong...????

The best response

"Have you tried naps?... they're quite refreshing, you seem fine"

4 prescription later (After paying out the ass for the best doctors available) and I feel like a billion bucks

Most doctors are fucking retards


----------



## TrenTrenTren

CJ275 said:


> To be determined. 🤞🤞


You fucked up.  I'm sorry man, I am just calling like I see it so that others can wake the fuck up and live a long, healthy life.

My advice is to stop all AAS IMMEDIATELY.  You want to live to see your grandchildren, right?  You already altered your dna and the immune response that it is going to cause in your body in a few years is going to cause clots like you've never experienced.

DO NOT continue to take AAS.  You will die.  I say this as a warning to you, and to everyone and else.


----------



## silentlemon1011

TrenTrenTren said:


> You fucked up.  I'm sorry man, I am just calling like I see it so that others can wake the fuck up and live a long, healthy life.
> 
> My advice is to stop all AAS IMMEDIATELY.  You want to live to see your grandchildren, right?  You already altered your dna and the immune response that it is going to cause in your body in a few years is going to cause clots like you've never experienced.
> 
> DO NOT continue to take AAS.  You will die.  I say this as a warning to you, and to everyone and else.



Well 
let's not get too far here.
There is no actual evidence to confirm that.


----------



## Jet Labs

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well most people believe in the sanctity of the "Medical proffesion"
> 
> Well, I like to check on stats.... deaths due to malpractice (Which is the tip of the iceberg reallistically)
> 
> I lost all faith in medical proffesion when I went to 5 doctors about my GI and health issues.
> 
> Doc, I'm exhausted 24/7, I cant grow muscle (Despite being bodybuilder in my twenties)
> I get fat from 2000 calories (At a bodyweight of 225 lbs)
> I'm in crippling pain when I eat any food.
> I can sleep 12 hours and still be exhausted...
> Hashimotos Autoimmune disease is in my family.... and I've already lost my eyebrows which is a telltale sign.....
> can we run some bloodwork, something is seriously wrong...????
> 
> The best response
> 
> "Have you tried naps?... they're quite refreshing, you seem fine"
> 
> 4 prescription later (After paying out the ass for the best doctors available) and I feel like a billion bucks
> 
> Most doctors are fucking retards



What scripts you on brother?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Jet Labs said:


> What scripts you on brother?



T4
T3
B12 injections
TRT

Felt like a rockstar ever since


----------



## CJ

TrenTrenTren said:


> You fucked up.  I'm sorry man, I am just calling like I see it so that others can wake the fuck up and live a long, healthy life.
> 
> My advice is to stop all AAS IMMEDIATELY.  You want to live to see your grandchildren, right?  You already altered your dna and the immune response that it is going to cause in your body in a few years is going to cause clots like you've never experienced.
> 
> DO NOT continue to take AAS.  You will die.  I say this as a warning to you, and to everyone and else.


There is ZERO evidence that the mRNA vaccines alter your DNA, despite your continued statements to the contrary. You may be skeptical of the new vaccine technology, and that's fine, I'm hesitant as well. But I have seen nothing whatsoever to back up your claims. From what I've seen/heard, they don't even enter the cell nucleus. They have no need to, they already have the mRNA code.

I invite you to show some proof, and no, a blog post from a non credible source does NOT count. Maybe I'm wrong, so here's your chance to prove it to us, to me. I'm willing to learn. 

Regardless, I didn't get one of the mRNA vaccines anyway. I opted for the J&J, which uses a more traditional method.


----------



## Jet Labs

silentlemon1011 said:


> T4
> T3
> B12 injections
> TRT
> 
> Felt like a rockstar ever since



How much t3/t4? Last time I checked my TSH it was 5.29 mIU/L


----------



## TrenTrenTren

CJ275 said:


> There is ZERO evidence that the mRNA vaccines alter your DNA, despite your continued statements to the contrary. You may be skeptical of the new vaccine technology, and that's fine, I'm hesitant as well. But I have seen nothing whatsoever to back up your claims. From what I've seen/heard, they don't even enter the cell nucleus. They have no need to, they already have the mRNA code.
> 
> I invite you to show some proof, and no, a blog post from a non credible source does NOT count. Maybe I'm wrong, so here's your chance to prove it to us, to me. I'm willing to learn.
> 
> Regardless, I didn't get one of the mRNA vaccines anyway. I opted for the J&J, which uses a more traditional method.


JandJ, doesn't matter.  I refuse to do your research for how all of the Covid vaccines induce thrombotic thrombocytopenia syndrome.  It's fucking google man!  You put that shit in your body when you just had to fucking google something to get information about it!  Didn't you do that before you put AAS into your body?  Why not this?

Shame ...


----------



## CJ

TrenTrenTren said:


> JandJ, doesn't matter.  I refuse to do your research for how all of the Covid vaccines induce thrombotic thrombocytopenia syndrome.  It's fucking google man!  You put that shit in your body when you just had to fucking google something to get information about it!  Didn't you do that before you put AAS into your body?  Why not this?
> 
> Shame ...


"...Regarding the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has reported 17 cases among more than 8 million vaccinated individuals in the United States, for an incidence of roughly 1 in 500,000."

Source... https://www.hematologyandoncology.n...ytopenia-syndrome-after-covid-19-vaccination/

OK, cool. 1 in 500,000. So 0.000002% risk. Noted.  BTW, that's the same odds of being struck by lightning. 

So where's the evidence that it alters our DNA?


----------



## TrenTrenTren

CJ275 said:


> "...Regarding the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has reported 17 cases among more than 8 million vaccinated individuals in the United States, for an incidence of roughly 1 in 500,000."
> 
> Source... https://www.hematologyandoncology.n...ytopenia-syndrome-after-covid-19-vaccination/
> 
> OK, cool. 1 in 500,000. So 0.000002% risk. Noted.  BTW, that's the same odds of being struck by lightning.
> 
> So where's the evidence that it alters our DNA?


Wrong.  

"Thrombocytopenia occurred in almost one in three COVID-19 (31.6%) infected inpatients and at a greater rate in individuals with severe COVID-19 (57.7%) [12]. The majority of patients presented with mild thrombocytopenia, with some cases of severe thrombocytopenia requiring a careful balance between bleeding and thrombotic risk. Several pathophysiological mechanisms have been postulated for thrombocytopenia in such cases."









						An Update on COVID-19 Vaccine Induced Thrombotic Thrombocytopenia Syndrome and Some Management Recommendations
					

The thrombotic thrombocytopenia syndrome (TTS), a complication of COVID-19 vaccines, involves thrombosis (often cerebral venous sinus thrombosis) and thrombocytopenia with occasional pulmonary embolism and arterial ischemia. TTS appears to mostly affect ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## CJ

TrenTrenTren said:


> Wrong.
> 
> "Thrombocytopenia occurred in almost one in three COVID-19 (31.6%) infected inpatients and at a greater rate in individuals with severe COVID-19 (57.7%) [12]. The majority of patients presented with mild thrombocytopenia, with some cases of severe thrombocytopenia requiring a careful balance between bleeding and thrombotic risk. Several pathophysiological mechanisms have been postulated for thrombocytopenia in such cases."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Update on COVID-19 Vaccine Induced Thrombotic Thrombocytopenia Syndrome and Some Management Recommendations
> 
> 
> The thrombotic thrombocytopenia syndrome (TTS), a complication of COVID-19 vaccines, involves thrombosis (often cerebral venous sinus thrombosis) and thrombocytopenia with occasional pulmonary embolism and arterial ischemia. TTS appears to mostly affect ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Those are the numbers for people who have contracted Covid, it makes NO MENTION OF WHETHER THEY WERE VACCINATED OR NOT. Those were merely covid patients. Sorry that I had to do your research for you. Shame. 😉

I invite others to read the section of the study to see if I'm mistaken. It's Part 2, titled Covid 19 and Thrombosis.

Also a quote from the study you linked.... The prevailing opinion of most experts is that the risk of developing COVID-19 disease, INCLUDING THROMBOSIS , far exceeds the EXTRMELY LOW RISK of TTS associated with highly efficacious vaccines.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

CJ275 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Those are the numbers for people who have contracted Covid, it makes NO MENTION OF WHETHER THEY WERE VACCINATED OR NOT. Those were merely covid patients. Sorry that I had to do your research for you. Shame. 😉
> 
> I invite others to read the section of the study to see if I'm mistaken. It's Part 2, titled Covid 19 and Thrombosis.
> 
> Also a quote from the study you linked.... The prevailing opinion of most experts is that the risk of developing COVID-19 disease, INCLUDING THROMBOSIS , far exceeds the EXTRMELY LOW RISK of TTS associated with highly efficacious vaccines.


The problem with these types of studies is that they are all emerging.  The information is frankly still in the gathering stages.  

There are some things that are clear.  Spike proteins get lodged in the vascular wall.  Platelets conglomerate around the lodged material.  A spike in blood pressure causes the conglomeration to break off and travel through the vein, getting stuck in some other part of the body...heart, lung, brain... causing a stroke, and killing the tissue.


----------



## CJ

TrenTrenTren said:


> The problem with these types of studies is that they are all emerging.  The information is frankly still in the gathering stages.
> 
> There are some things that are clear.  Spike proteins get lodged in the vascular wall.  Platelets conglomerate around the lodged material.  A spike in blood pressure causes the conglomeration to break off and travel through the vein, getting stuck in some other part of the body...heart, lung, brain... causing a stroke, and killing the tissue.


No, the problem is NOT the study. The problem is either...

1. You read it wrong, and thought completely implausible numbers of people are fighting a life threatening issue right now, or..

2. You intentionally misrepresented it, hoping that nobody would read it and check out your claims.

And quite frankly, either one should make anyone HIGHLY suspicious of anything you say in regards to this.


----------



## Send0

TrenTrenTren said:


> The problem with these types of studies is that they are all emerging.  The information is frankly still in the gathering stages.
> 
> There are some things that are clear.  Spike proteins get lodged in the vascular wall.  Platelets conglomerate around the lodged material.  A spike in blood pressure causes the conglomeration to break off and travel through the vein, getting stuck in some other part of the body...heart, lung, brain... causing a stroke, and killing the tissue.


Brother, you don't get to cite a study that you misunderstood and then back pedal and hide under the guise of "well the problem is that the full data isn't there yet". Your fear mongering is too much, and your inability to properly understand data makes it impossible for me to take you seriously.

The best approach in these situations is to present the data you feel supports your claim in a more humble fashion, instead of an absolute. At least this way you have some wiggle room if the study itself was poorly conducted, or if you misinterpreted the methodology, sample pool, assay, results etc... such as you did in this case.

I'll be honest, I find your authoritarian in your face "I'm right and you're an idiot" attitude completely distasteful.

I normally don't visit this thread, and I won't be checking it again even if you reply and quote me directly. I just wanted to let you know that you are showing me a trend in your personality in this thread, and in other threads. And it rubs me the wrong way.

Surely there's more to you as a person than this aggressive in your face a absolute-ism. Perhaps in time I will understand you better, but so far your text doesn't translate in a way that doesn't irk me. Maybe it would be different talking in person.

For reference, because you don't know me... I am speaking as a member and not a moderator. So don't worry about dealing with some Meso level bullshit from me just because my name is blue.. I'm a big boy and don't do bullshit like that 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads

TrenTrenTren said:


> Do you know how many people it's killed already?  Did you do your research?


Problem with that is we don’t know cause of cover up numbers then your not consider fully vaccinate until like 15 days after your second dose and all the other crazy made up shit they got if we knew the real numbers of deaths and bad reactions we would be having complete different convos but bright side is Supreme Court froze Biden’s work vaccine mandate


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> ... but bright side is Supreme Court froze Biden’s work vaccine mandate


Did they???  Fucking awesome!!!  😊


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Did they???  Fucking awesome!!!  😊


----------



## Flyingdragon

https://www.tmz.com/2021/11/06/big-bird-gets-covid-19-vaccine-sesame-street-pfizer-approved-kids/


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


>


Wasn't the Supreme Court, it was the 5th Circuit Court of Appeals. 

They probably can't stop it nationwide, only in the States they have jurisdiction over. 

To be continued...


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Wasn't the Supreme Court, it was the 5th Circuit Court of Appeals.
> 
> They probably can't stop it nationwide, only in the States they have jurisdiction over.
> 
> To be continued...


My bad federal court good enough it’s a start I’ll take it before we turn into Australia


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> My bad federal court good enough it’s a start I’ll take it before we turn into Australia


Fuck them and their fucking mandate!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Fuck them and their fucking mandate!!!


What you mean bro that’s your people you turning on them? Damn political traitor


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> What you mean bro that’s your people you turning on them? Damn political traitor


I have no team. I think for myself. Fukk 'em all!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> I have no team. I think for myself. Fukk 'em all!!!


Lmfao good I’m the same


----------



## silentlemon1011

Jet Labs said:


> How much t3/t4? Last time I checked my TSH it was 5.29 mIU/L



That's pretty damn high.
I have you gotten Peredoxibase etc antibodies checked?
If you're still within Range in t4/Freet3, that could indicate autoimmune

To putt it in perspective
Here is my bloodwork that led to a diagnosis of Hashimotos Autoimmune disease.
You'll notice my TSH levels are not as high as yours are...
You'll also notice my T4 and T3 are low.. but within range

Check the antibodies
My body was quite literally attacking ...myself lol

I take 150mcg t4
25mcg t3 now
Keeps me nice and stable

The numbers are relative though, much like Testosterone, there isnt a one size fits all.

Also interestingly enough, this is the same blood panel that led to TRT
Only had a 12 in Test
While running HCG/Nolva and Clomid
Knew it was time to jump on the TRT train


----------



## Skullcrusher

ATTORNEY THOMAS RENZ "We Got Them. Fact Check This!" ALL NEW WHISTLEBLOWER INFO
					

Attorney Thomas Renz Releases Stunning Data from Never Before Seen Vaccine Injury/Death Tracking System Thanks to a Whistleblower that came forth to Attorney Thomas Renz, the public is now seeing, for




					rumble.com


----------



## silentlemon1011

TrenTrenTren said:


> Wrong.
> 
> "Thrombocytopenia occurred in almost one in three COVID-19 (31.6%) infected inpatients and at a greater rate in individuals with severe COVID-19 (57.7%) [12]. The majority of patients presented with mild thrombocytopenia, with some cases of severe thrombocytopenia requiring a careful balance between bleeding and thrombotic risk. Several pathophysiological mechanisms have been postulated for thrombocytopenia in such cases."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Update on COVID-19 Vaccine Induced Thrombotic Thrombocytopenia Syndrome and Some Management Recommendations
> 
> 
> The thrombotic thrombocytopenia syndrome (TTS), a complication of COVID-19 vaccines, involves thrombosis (often cerebral venous sinus thrombosis) and thrombocytopenia with occasional pulmonary embolism and arterial ischemia. TTS appears to mostly affect ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov



Not that om FOR or AGAINST the vaccine.

But pretty sure you didnt actually read what you posted.

The percentages you posted are for those WITH COVID
Not vaccination numbers.
Specifically sever Covid.

You're picking out a few sentences  out of a multi page abstract that is actually saying the COMPLETE opposite of the point you're trying to make (You should read it until the end) 

There is actually good information out there to support your discussion

But that abstract is most certainly not one of them....


----------



## TODAY

TrenTrenTren said:


> Wrong.
> 
> "Thrombocytopenia occurred in almost one in three COVID-19 (31.6%) infected inpatients and at a greater rate in individuals with severe COVID-19 (57.7%) [12]. The majority of patients presented with mild thrombocytopenia, with some cases of severe thrombocytopenia requiring a careful balance between bleeding and thrombotic risk. Several pathophysiological mechanisms have been postulated for thrombocytopenia in such cases."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Update on COVID-19 Vaccine Induced Thrombotic Thrombocytopenia Syndrome and Some Management Recommendations
> 
> 
> The thrombotic thrombocytopenia syndrome (TTS), a complication of COVID-19 vaccines, involves thrombosis (often cerebral venous sinus thrombosis) and thrombocytopenia with occasional pulmonary embolism and arterial ischemia. TTS appears to mostly affect ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


Pretty sure that this is a troll job, but just in case you're actually serious:

*"Incidence is extremely low"*. Risk of death and serious outcomes of COVID-19, including thrombosis, far outweigh risk of TTS possibly associated with highly efficacious vaccines.




__





						Thrombosis with Thrombocytopenia Syndrome - Hematology.org
					

Thrombosis with Thrombocytopenia Syndrome




					www.hematology.org
				




* "the incidence of symptomatic thrombocytopenia post vaccination is well below the risk of death and morbidity from SARS‐CoV‐2" *


			Thrombocytopenia following Pfizer and Moderna SARS‐CoV‐2 vaccination
		


*"the risk of vaccination-induced ITP at the rate proposed seems to be far lower than the many risks associated with COVID-19 itself." *








						COVID-19 vaccination and immune thrombocytopenia - Nature Medicine
					

A prospective cohort analysis finds a link between the ChAdOx1 vaccine and an autoimmune disorder known as immune thrombocytopeniaâ€”but questions remain and causality is yet to be established.




					www.nature.com
				




That's really just scratching the surface.


----------



## Jet Labs

silentlemon1011 said:


> That's pretty damn high.
> I have you gotten Peredoxibase etc antibodies checked?
> If you're still within Range in t4/Freet3, that could indicate autoimmune
> 
> To putt it in perspective
> Here is my bloodwork that led to a diagnosis of Hashimotos Autoimmune disease.
> You'll notice my TSH levels are not as high as yours are...
> You'll also notice my T4 and T3 are low.. but within range
> 
> Check the antibodies
> My body was quite literally attacking ...myself lol
> 
> I take 150mcg t4
> 25mcg t3 now
> Keeps me nice and stable
> 
> The numbers are relative though, much like Testosterone, there isnt a one size fits all.
> 
> Also interestingly enough, this is the same blood panel that led to TRT
> Only had a 12 in Test
> While running HCG/Nolva and Clomid
> Knew it was time to jump on the TRT train
> View attachment 15084



My last test was,

TSH, 5.29
Free t4, 15
Free t3, 4.7
LH, 19.5

I'll most DEFINITELY be asking for those antibody tests when I go in Monday to request another full blood panel.

I'm going to check off everything this time lol


----------



## Bobbyloads




----------



## Skullcrusher

Bobbyloads said:


>


You should watch that last video I posted here, everyone should see it.


----------



## flenser

Skullcrusher said:


> ATTORNEY THOMAS RENZ "We Got Them. Fact Check This!" ALL NEW WHISTLEBLOWER INFO
> 
> 
> Attorney Thomas Renz Releases Stunning Data from Never Before Seen Vaccine Injury/Death Tracking System Thanks to a Whistleblower that came forth to Attorney Thomas Renz, the public is now seeing, for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com


And not a single payout for Vaccine related injuries or deaths.


----------



## Bobbyloads

flenser said:


> And not a single payout for Vaccine related injuries or deaths.


That was actually one of the biggest parts for me making my decision. I’m the only one working anything happened I could not even get a lawsuit and my family would go down financially


----------



## mugzy

You fellas get way to emotional when another has a differing opinion.…


----------



## Bobbyloads

mugzy said:


> You fellas get way to emotional when another has a differing opinion.…


Who’s emotional?


----------



## flenser

mugzy said:


> You fellas get way to emotional when another has a differing opinion.…


I think it has less to do with differing opinions than strong convictions on the topic, with those convictions solidified by the very real impact this is having on all of our lives.


----------



## viperman

There are so many stories of anti-vaxxers regretting not getting it during their last moments. It's not worth it IMO


----------



## TomJ

got forced into getting the faucci ouchy today

thanks USAF


----------



## Bobbyloads

TomJ said:


> got forced into getting the faucci ouchy today
> 
> thanks USAF


That sucks and that’s why I hate this shit obviously you didn’t want it and got forced if you wanted it would be a dif story.


----------



## TomJ

Bobbyloads said:


> That sucks and that’s why I hate this shit obviously you didn’t want it and got forced if you wanted it would be a dif story.


the thing is, im a natural skeptic. im skeptical of both sides. 
I dont buy the whole gene manipulation, micro chip, sterilization blah blah blah conspiracy stuff. 
But i also know for a fact that its less safe than they tell us, so i cant trust ANYTHING they tell us. 

for me, I just see it as an authentic ATTEMPT at a vaccine using a potentially dangerous, untested method that simply is not effective with complications we know they are sweeping under the rug/downplaying/ignoring. 

I am not an at risk individual for a fatal covid infection, theres been virtually zero credible deaths from the virus in healthy adults my age with no other conditions. 
No one in my family or immediate circle is at risk. 
The mandate was deemed unconstitutional in a federal court YESTERDAY. 
But the US mil does what it wants and we have no real rights. 

I literally flipped a coin, stay in or just get the stupid thing. Keeping my retirement and pension in tact came up heads this time. 

If they force a booster or any other non-scientific nonsense there wont be a coin flip.


----------



## MrBafner

CJ275 said:


> There is ZERO evidence that the mRNA vaccines alter your DNA, despite your continued statements to the contrary. You may be skeptical of the new vaccine technology, and that's fine, I'm hesitant as well. But I have seen nothing whatsoever to back up your claims. From what I've seen/heard, they don't even enter the cell nucleus. They have no need to, they already have the mRNA code.



"The Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine uses a fragment of messenger RNA (mRNA) to instruct your body to make an immune response against COVID-19. 
There is a crucial difference between mRNA and DNA. 
DNA, which makes up our genetic code, is larger, double stranded and very long. The mRNA is a single stranded copy of a small part of the DNA, which is often released to send instructions to other parts of the cell."

There is heaps of statements just like this one floating around and if it is designed to change anything in your body to suit a purpose. Then it sort of does show there is enough evidence that a small part of your DNA is altered .. unlike other vaccines that inject a compound made from the virus so your body builds immunity.

Or you could just catch it and let your body build immunity naturally.


----------



## Bobbyloads

TomJ said:


> the thing is, im a natural skeptic. im skeptical of both sides.
> I dont buy the whole gene manipulation, micro chip, sterilization blah blah blah conspiracy stuff.
> But i also know for a fact that its less safe than they tell us, so i cant trust ANYTHING they tell us.
> 
> for me, I just see it as an authentic ATTEMPT at a vaccine using a potentially dangerous, untested method that simply is not effective with complications we know they are sweeping under the rug/downplaying/ignoring.
> 
> I am not an at risk individual for a fatal covid infection, theres been virtually zero credible deaths from the virus in healthy adults my age with no other conditions.
> No one in my family or immediate circle is at risk.
> The mandate was deemed unconstitutional in a federal court YESTERDAY.
> But the US mil does what it wants and we have no real rights.
> 
> I literally flipped a coin, stay in or just get the stupid thing. Keeping my retirement and pension in tact came up heads this time.
> 
> If they force a booster or any other non-scientific nonsense there wont be a coin flip.


You already did it bro no point later to fight it just keep up with their rules obviously your job is important to you that you took it no point later rebelling this is something dont  I look down on if I was in that position I would do the same.

It just sucks that they use this leverage on people which basically gives you no choice unless you wanna be broke.


----------



## TomJ

Bobbyloads said:


> You already did it bro no point later to fight it just keep up with their rules obviously your job is important to you that you took it no point later rebelling this is something dont  I look down on if I was in that position I would do the same.
> 
> It just sucks that they use this leverage on people which basically gives you no choice unless you wanna be broke.


Im just ANG, not active duty, not my fulltime career. Fortunately they dont have me THAT bad by the balls

 It honestly would make very little difference in the long run if I separated vs stayed in.


----------



## Bobbyloads

TomJ said:


> Im just ANG, not active duty, not my fulltime career. Fortunately they dont have me THAT bad by the balls
> 
> It honestly would make very little difference in the long run if I separated vs stayed in.


How many Jobs you got lol? No wonder your rich


----------



## MrBafner

Bobbyloads said:


> That was actually one of the biggest parts for me making my decision. I’m the only one working anything happened I could not even get a lawsuit and my family would go down financially


The 144 people who started proceedings against Vic govt on the 25th Oct 2021, went back to court on the 27th, again on the 3rd of November for the final case on the 5th of November.
The class action of 144 people was excused from the court moments before the court case. Obviously the govt didn't want it going to court and paid out, made deals .. whatever.









						Harding v Sutton
					

A hearing in the matter of Simon Harding and others v Brett Sutton (in his capacity as Chief Health Officer) and others was held on 16 March 2022.




					www.supremecourt.vic.gov.au


----------



## TomJ

Bobbyloads said:


> How many Jobs you got lol? No wonder your rich


Lol I live in a communist state with stupid high taxes and property costs.

needed the mil, my main job, and a side grind to afford my 1100 sqft POS

EDIT and that's with no housewife type significant other or kids.

IDK how people with kids or stay at home parents do it.


----------



## Bobbyloads

MrBafner said:


> The 144 people who started proceedings against Vic govt on the 25th Oct 2021, went back to court on the 27th, again on the 3rd of November for the final case on the 5th of November.
> The class action of 144 people was excused from the court moments before the court case. Obviously the govt didn't want it going to court and paid out, made deals .. whatever.


What was this for?


----------



## Bobbyloads

TomJ said:


> Lol I live in a communist state with stupid high taxes and property costs.
> 
> needed the mil, my main job, and a side grind to afford my 1100 sqft POS


Where you at Cali?


----------



## TomJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Where you at Cali?


thats the left armpit, im in the right armpit


----------



## MrBafner

Bobbyloads said:


> What was this for?


Mandated Covid injections in the workplace or in general

... and sorry, it is 134, not 144 people


----------



## Hooba

I ended up getting the moderna series shot because we were told we wouldn't have to wear a mask at work if we were fully vaccinated.  The first shot I had zero issues but the 2nd shot I was down for damn near 3 days.  Day after the shot I felt drug down, 2nd day after the shot I had a fever and sweats and the third day I ached like no other.   I did all that and now we are back to wearing a mask regardless of vaccination status.  It really sucks and if I had to do it again I would decline.


----------



## Bobbyloads

TomJ said:


> thats the left armpit, im in the right armpit


That’s why I ran across the border from Illinois to Indiana lol still close to work and way cheaper


----------



## TomJ

Bobbyloads said:


> That’s why I ran across the border from Illinois to Indiana lol still close to work and way cheaper


Ironically people do that INTO my state. because the surrounding states are even more crazy. 

I have to go like 5 hours in any direction to get to a more normal place in the country


----------



## Bobbyloads

TomJ said:


> Ironically people do that INTO my state. because the surrounding states are even more crazy.
> 
> I have to go like 5 hours in any direction to get to a more normal place in the country


Jesus bro that sucks better get the working lol


----------



## TomJ

Bobbyloads said:


> Jesus bro that sucks better get the working lol


trust me brother got like 10 more years tops.
 couple key family members expire, i retire out of my base, and i got nothing else tying me here and I'm following the geese. Down to Florida for the winters and somewhere with more respect for the constitution in the summers


----------



## Janoy Cresva

Hughinn said:


> What source do you have that says ,
> 
> "Immunity after getting Covid is 5 times weaker than the vaccine immunity."
> 
> Because I could literally give you 3 that says exactly the opposite right now.
> 
> Besides, a "vaccine" generally prohibits the "vaccinated" from catching the disease.  Which is the whole point.
> 
> This covid "vaccine" isn't a vaccine, it's a flu shot.  Because covid is just that, it's a flu.  It's not polio.
> 
> What's next? Mandatory "boosters" twice a year for life ?



6 boosters a year until you die from the side effects of the boosters


----------



## Bobbyloads

Hooba said:


> I ended up getting the moderna series shot because we were told we wouldn't have to wear a mask at work if we were fully vaccinated.  The first shot I had zero issues but the 2nd shot I was down for damn near 3 days.  Day after the shot I felt drug down, 2nd day after the shot I had a fever and sweats and the third day I ached like no other.   I did all that and now we are back to wearing a mask regardless of vaccination status.  It really sucks and if I had to do it again I would decline.


Yeah that sucks hey could of been worse at least nothing major happened thank god


----------



## Hooba

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah that sucks hey could of been worse at least nothing major happened thank god


The lymph nodes under my left are where I got the injection got swollen.... I looked goofy for about a week and a half since it pushed my left arm out so far.


----------



## Jet Labs

TomJ said:


> trust me brother got like 10 more years tops.
> couple key family members expire, i retire out of my base, and i got nothing else tying me here and I'm following the geese. Down to Florida for the winters and somewhere with more respect for the constitution in the summers



Wee bit cooler up here, but way less crazy brother and WAY less people


----------



## JoelR314

Moderna. 1st shot nothing but shoulder soreness. 2nd shot was tired for 3 days. Got the shot Mon evening then went to gym. Felt great. Next day felt like I had a cold and slept all day. Next 2 days felt very tired. My kidney stone fragment hurt way more than usual as well.


----------



## CJ

TomJ said:


> thats the left armpit, im in the right armpit


NY, CT, or MA? 🤣


----------



## TomJ

CJ275 said:


> NY, CT, or MA?


I've already mentioned it elsewhere. I'm trying to limit how badly I dos myself here, I had realized a couple days ago it would be trivial to find my actual socials and whatnot given the info I've posted here already.


----------



## CJ

TomJ said:


> I've already mentioned it elsewhere. I'm trying to limit how badly I dos myself here, I had realized a couple days ago it would be trivial to find my actual socials and whatnot given the info I've posted here already.


Fair enough.


----------



## flenser

I'm bordering on relenting and letting my employer see my vax card. The federal government doesn't own me, but I can't say the same about my wife. I still have a month, so I'm just stalling at this point in case my employer finds a way around the mandate. 

As things stand, if I were given an ultimatum today, I would hand over the card. I guess I know for sure now that I'm willing to sacrifice my principles for my family.


----------



## wsmwannabe

flenser said:


> I'm bordering on relenting and letting my employer see my vax card. The federal government doesn't own me, but I can't say the same about my wife. I still have a month, so I'm just stalling at this point in case my employer finds a way around the mandate.
> 
> *As things stand, if I were given an ultimatum today, I would hand over the card. I guess I know for sure now that I'm willing to sacrifice my principles for my family.*


unfortunately I found that I fall in the same category. If I was a single man, or married with no kids it would be a totally different story. But I am still trying to find another job to get out of the one that I have that is requiring the vax status/card. I (begrudgingly) got the first shot a few days ago and have had a headache non-stop since then. I am trying to avoid getting the second shot though


----------



## flenser

wsmwannabe said:


> unfortunately I found that I fall in the same category. If I was a single man, or married with no kids it would be a totally different story. But I am still trying to find another job to get out of the one that I have that is requiring the vax status/card. I (begrudgingly) got the first shot a few days ago and have had a headache non-stop since then. I am trying to avoid getting the second shot though


Yeah, I have a daughter in law school who is also dealing with some expensive health issues. The bills never stop. 

My reporting requirements fall under the DOD guidelines. I learned a few minutes ago my vax info isn't actually reported to anyone. I just have to show our financial officer the card. There's no check on batch or vial numbers at all. Not saying you should, but it would be trivial to move a second sticker from one vax card to yours.


----------



## CJ

flenser said:


> Yeah, I have a daughter in law school who is also dealing with some expensive health issues. The bills never stop.
> 
> My reporting requirements fall under the DOD guidelines. I learned a few minutes ago my vax info isn't actually reported to anyone. I just have to show our financial officer the card. There's no check on batch or vial numbers at all. Not saying you should, but it would be trivial to move a second sticker from one vax card to yours.


Sticker? 

My Vax card isn't much more than an index card that the pharmacist signed with a pen. 

It would be incredibly easy to forge/replicate.


----------



## flenser

CJ275 said:


> Sticker?
> 
> My Vax card isn't much more than an index card that the pharmacist signed with a pen.
> 
> It would be incredibly easy to forge/replicate.


I guess if yours is the first or last dose in a vial, there are labels that can be removed from the vial and affixed to the card. I have one with a bar code and Pfizer serial and batch numbers, and a second with just the lot number and date.


----------



## wsmwannabe

flenser said:


> Yeah, I have a daughter in law school who is also dealing with some expensive health issues. The bills never stop.
> 
> My reporting requirements fall under the DOD guidelines. I learned a few minutes ago my vax info isn't actually reported to anyone. I just have to show our financial officer the card. There's no check on batch or vial numbers at all. Not saying you should, but it would be trivial to move a second sticker from one vax card to yours.


The pharmacy filled out my card before I even got the shot so I thought about just walking out without it. I may actually do that with the second shot


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

I’m convinced that the vax does absolutely nothing with regard to covid. 

I work in a small office. There’s 5 of us. The owner, myself, and a coworker are not vaxed while the other two are vaxed. The owner got sick, continued to come into the office thinking it was a cold, didn’t realize it was covid until last Friday. Last Thursday, my wife started feeling sick and over the weekend, I started feeling sick. Not bad for either one of us and we are both feeling 95% better already. 

I just got a text from a coworker that is vaxed (Pfizer) and he tested positive for covid. He feels like total shit. He’s the same age as me too. Not overweight or unhealthy. 

So what’s the point of being vaxed if you can still get covid and have symptoms worse than someone who got covid and isn’t vaxed? What’s the point of vaccine passports? This is all shitty science.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Compliance and silence leads to tyrants.


----------



## Bobbyloads

flenser said:


> I'm bordering on relenting and letting my employer see my vax card. The federal government doesn't own me, but I can't say the same about my wife. I still have a month, so I'm just stalling at this point in case my employer finds a way around the mandate.
> 
> As things stand, if I were given an ultimatum today, I would hand over the card. I guess I know for sure now that I'm willing to sacrifice my principles for my family.





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m convinced that the vax does absolutely nothing with regard to covid.
> 
> I work in a small office. There’s 5 of us. The owner, myself, and a coworker are not vaxed while the other two are vaxed. The owner got sick, continued to come into the office thinking it was a cold, didn’t realize it was covid until last Friday. Last Thursday, my wife started feeling sick and over the weekend, I started feeling sick. Not bad for either one of us and we are both feeling 95% better already.
> 
> I just got a text from a coworker that is vaxed (Pfizer) and he tested positive for covid. He feels like total shit. He’s the same age as me too. Not overweight or unhealthy.
> 
> So what’s the point of being vaxed if you can still get covid and have symptoms worse than someone who got covid and isn’t vaxed? What’s the point of vaccine passports? This is all shitty science.


One of the newest Rogan episodes they got antibody tests the vaccinated guy had the least amount the ones that had covid highest by a lot 

It’s a scam for control and for you to keep getting more and more shots and the scary part is there is absolutely 0 long term studies cause it has not been out long enough. 

None of this makes sense to me


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Bobbyloads said:


> One of the newest Rogan episodes they got antibody tests the vaccinated guy had the least amount the ones that had covid highest by a lot
> 
> It’s a scam for control and for you to keep getting more and more shots and the scary part is there is absolutely 0 long term studies cause it has not been out long enough.
> 
> None of this makes sense to me


I didn’t care that people were getting the vaccine until this week. Covid was literally nothing for my wife and I (mid 40s), my 19 year old, my 17 year old and my 14 year old. My 12 year old daughter didn’t even have any symptoms or she somehow managed to not get it. I am absolutely shocked that this is what they fucked up our country for. And yes, I understand that some get it more severe than others. 

But seeing a coworker who is vaxed get it and he is now quarantining in the guest room of his own home so he doesn’t spread it to the rest of his vaxed family has my brain spinning. 

The vax doesn’t do ANYTHING so why all the mandates?


----------



## Bobbyloads

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I didn’t care that people were getting the vaccine until this week. Covid was literally nothing for my wife and I (mid 40s), my 19 year old, my 17 year old and my 14 year old. My 12 year old daughter didn’t even have any symptoms or she somehow managed to not get it. I am absolutely shocked that this is what they fucked up our country for. And yes, I understand that some get it more severe than others.
> 
> But seeing a coworker who is vaxed get it and he is now quarantining in the guest room of his own home so he doesn’t spread it to the rest of his vaxed family has my brain spinning.
> 
> The vax doesn’t do ANYTHING so why all the mandates?


Last question you asked is what a lot of people trying to figure. Australia Canada England etc and they trying this shit here but having trouble. I wish they would just say exactly what they are trying to do instead of beating around the bush. 

I’m pretty sure social credit score has something to do with it tracking us extracting wealth basically full control of us what I’m getting


----------



## Bobbyloads




----------



## pigeonhed

I donate time to OHSU, so I am also in a Covid Vaccine Study. I got shots. That does not mean I ever stop thinking or listening. 

I find this to be riveting.

Shocking Testimony


----------



## Joliver

Somebody asked "why" and I'm bored so here's a hypothesis. 

The government is taking a survey of it's capacity gap with the pandemic and vaccines etc. 

This will be a gross estimation mixed with personal opinion. But I've been to communist and former communist countries quite a bit, so in my experience there are 4 buckets of people: 

True believers: Generally low information, single issue type of people who are partisans and live to serve the party. The vaccine is viewed as political (subconsciously) and any opposition is equated to "Trumper/MAGAt" and science deniers. No mention of blacks being the largest (at one time, at least) hold outs on the jab... because intersectionality demands devotion to the party line.

The dullards: these people fancy themselves intellectuals and take the media, big pharma/corp, and government approved propaganda as gospel and do as they are informed....some even reluctantly accept at first...but accept all the same. Usually wear an "I fucking ❤️ science" shirt...jk...I made that up.

The comfort seekers: these are the people that can be financially forced to accept that which they would otherwise reject. Lose your job, family, status, kind of thing. Acquiesce to be left alone. 

The roadblocks: the dissident holdouts that cannot be coerced into compliance short of force. Trouble makers in general. These people are generally eliminated. Under communism, usually starved. 

You can view this thread from front to back and see all of these. Pretty much in chronological order too. 

Kind of a neat microcosm of a group of people that from a political psychologist's stereotype would lean right.


----------



## JoelR314

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I didn’t care that people were getting the vaccine until this week. Covid was literally nothing for my wife and I (mid 40s), my 19 year old, my 17 year old and my 14 year old. My 12 year old daughter didn’t even have any symptoms or she somehow managed to not get it. I am absolutely shocked that this is what they fucked up our country for. And yes, I understand that some get it more severe than others.
> 
> But seeing a coworker who is vaxed get it and he is now quarantining in the guest room of his own home so he doesn’t spread it to the rest of his vaxed family has my brain spinning.
> 
> The vax doesn’t do ANYTHING so why all the mandates?


Last I did research the stats for the entire country were demonstrating the people being hospitalized with Covid were largely unvaccinated. 

"Averaged weekly, age-standardized rates (events per 100,000 persons) were higher among persons not fully vaccinated than among fully vaccinated persons for reported cases (112.3 versus 10.1), hospitalizations (9.1 versus 0.7), and deaths (1.6 versus 0.1) during April 4–June 19, as well as during June 20–July 17 (89.1 versus 19.4; 7.0 versus 0.7; 1.1 versus 0.1, respectively)."









						Monitoring Incidence of COVID-19 Cases...
					

After the COVID-19 B.1.617.2 (Delta) variant reached predominance, fully vaccinated people had less risk of infection, hospitalization, and death.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Regardless of if this is true or not it's important to look at larger sample sizes to get an accurate picture.

 It doesn't mean that the country should have been so messed up, that was probably a mistake and ended up causing more suffering than it prevented.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Dr. Robert Malone: CDC Purposely UNDER-REPORTING & EDITING Adverse Affects Of COVID-19 Vaccines
					

Dr. Robert Malone: CDC Purposely UNDER-REPORTING And EDITING Adverse Affects Of COVID Vaccines https://sunfellow.com/dr-robert-malone-cdc-purposely-under-reporting-and-editing-adverse-affects-of-covid




					rumble.com
				












						Natural Immunity Is 20X More Effective Than The Vaccine
					

Natural Immunity Is 20X More Effective Than The Vaccine




					rumble.com


----------



## JoelR314

Skullcrusher said:


> Dr. Robert Malone: CDC Purposely UNDER-REPORTING & EDITING Adverse Affects Of COVID-19 Vaccines
> 
> 
> Dr. Robert Malone: CDC Purposely UNDER-REPORTING And EDITING Adverse Affects Of COVID Vaccines https://sunfellow.com/dr-robert-malone-cdc-purposely-under-reporting-and-editing-adverse-affects-of-covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Immunity Is 20X More Effective Than The Vaccine
> 
> 
> Natural Immunity Is 20X More Effective Than The Vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com


Both reports are based on one guy, Dr Malone. He isn't denying that the studies show vaccines provide a reduced severity. He thinks there are signs that the cardio toxicity was underreported. It probably was.
He's been caught bending the truth a bit as well.
Natural immunity means you have to catch Covid first. Most people generally assumed people who had Covid would have some immunity, or even full immunity. The issue is does the vaccine help with severity when you first catch it?



			https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2021/08/robert-malone-vaccine-inventor-vaccine-skeptic/619734/


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

It seems like anyone can toss up a study that says whatever supports their side. I’m not reading anymore studies. 

I got covid and it’s literally nothing. I’ll take this over the flu any year. My coworker that’s been vaccinated and literally living in fear the past 2 years got covid too. He’s holed up in the guest room of his house so he doesn’t get the rest of his vaccinated family sick. Now does that make any sense?

Why would anyone get a “vaccine” that doesn’t prevent you from getting the disease? That’s retarded. And why have a vax for something that is just slightly worse than a cold? 

We have been lied to and we are continuing to be lied to. Covid isn’t bad, the media has everyone terrified of it. We need to stop the crazy. Two years has been long enough. If I wasn’t bombarded daily by covid news, I never would have even realized I wasn’t feeling 100%.


----------



## flenser

JoelR314 said:


> The issue is does the vaccine help with severity when you first catch it?



There have been drugs available from the beginning of the outbreak that pose virtually no danger and are far more effective at treating the infection when you first get it. They have been demonized, access to them has been restricted and doctors prescribing them have been slandered and censored. Now there are even patented drugs coming available that are almost as effective for only a couple thousand percent higher cost. The issue has never been whether the vaccine helps with severity.


----------



## Bobbyloads

flenser said:


> There have been drugs available from the beginning of the outbreak that pose virtually no danger and are far more effective at treating the infection when you first get it. They have been demonized, access to them has been restricted and doctors prescribing them have been slandered and censored. Now there are even patented drugs coming available that are almost as effective for only a couple thousand percent higher cost. The issue has never been whether the vaccine helps with severity.


Joe Rogan tim pool and Aaron Rogers 3 big names that all took the same “kitchen sink” treatment and worked for all of them and they all speaking out these are 3 big names that will help get the word out have a feeling Rogan will have a few good episodes coming soon


----------



## flenser

Bobbyloads said:


> Joe Rogan tim pool and Aaron Rogers 3 big names that all took the same “kitchen sink” treatment and worked for all of them and they all speaking out these are 3 big names that will help get the word out have a feeling Rogan will have a few good episodes coming soon


I doubt they will be able to hold back the forced vaccination tide. I don't believe it has anything to do with preventing or treating infection.


----------



## JoelR314

flenser said:


> There have been drugs available from the beginning of the outbreak that pose virtually no danger and are far more effective at treating the infection when you first get it. They have been demonized, access to them has been restricted and doctors prescribing them have been slandered and censored. Now there are even patented drugs coming available that are almost as effective for only a couple thousand percent higher cost. The issue has never been whether the vaccine helps with severity.


I meant the issue on this thread was regarding the vaccine and how effective is it regarding severity.
I'm just trying to look at empirical evidence over anecdotal reports. Are there any reports from doctors about being slandered? How did you determine that there are drugs that are far more effective and pose no side effects?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

JoelR314 said:


> I meant the issue on this thread was regarding the vaccine and how effective is it regarding severity.
> I'm just trying to look at empirical evidence over anecdotal reports. Are there any reports from doctors about being slandered? How did you determine that there are drugs that are far more effective and pose no side effects?


Considering that the vax 1) doesn’t prevent you from contracting covid, 2) doesn’t prevent you from spreading it, and 3) doesn’t provide long-term immunity, ANY therapeutic would be more effective.


----------



## JoelR314

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It seems like anyone can toss up a study that says whatever supports their side. I’m not reading anymore studies.
> 
> I got covid and it’s literally nothing. I’ll take this over the flu any year. My coworker that’s been vaccinated and literally living in fear the past 2 years got covid too. He’s holed up in the guest room of his house so he doesn’t get the rest of his vaccinated family sick. Now does that make any sense?
> 
> Why would anyone get a “vaccine” that doesn’t prevent you from getting the disease? That’s retarded. And why have a vax for something that is just slightly worse than a cold?
> 
> We have been lied to and we are continuing to be lied to. Covid isn’t bad, the media has everyone terrified of it. We need to stop the crazy. Two years has been long enough. If I wasn’t bombarded daily by covid news, I never would have even realized I wasn’t feeling 100%.


I hear many reports of Covid being very mild. I also hear reports of the variant being severe. It helps to look at large data rather than smaller samples. I would be interested in seeing any studies that suggest the vaccine is not worth it.
I am aware the media hypes all news and is generally out to scare people to create views. I never watch the news. I'm just trying to understand what actual studies have suggested. There has to be a standard of evidence to weigh both sides against. The answer to why get the vaccine is because it supposedly lowers the risk of hospitalization with the variant. If there are studies that show that is bullshit then that would be something to weigh against studies that show it is effective. I don't know what else to go by? Anecdotal reports are not good evidence. It's why millions of people still think aliens actually crashed at Roswell. Parsing out what is true can be difficult.
It is true that in the past there have been medical studies that were BS. Reports on MDMA turned out to be crank as well as initial reports on the side effects of SSRI medications. So studies by pharma companies can lie. I don't know if this is the case with CDC studies? Big Pharma actually claimed that Oxycontin wasn't addictive?


----------



## rawdeal

Seems to be a rush to judgement on many issues, from many directions.  Hard to tell where to do your personal research before you apply that to your own strategy.

I guess bodybuilding boards are one source of opinions on health and politics and stuff.


----------



## JoelR314

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Considering that the vax 1) doesn’t prevent you from contracting covid, 2) doesn’t prevent you from spreading it, and 3) doesn’t provide long-term immunity, ANY therapeutic would be more effective.


On the CDC page it does claim to reduce those things to a degree as well as reduce severity of the variant. Maybe a therapeutic can do all that better, I haven't seen information on that outside of anecdotal evidence.


----------



## flenser

JoelR314 said:


> I meant the issue on this thread was regarding the vaccine and how effective is it regarding severity.
> I'm just trying to look at empirical evidence over anecdotal reports. Are there any reports from doctors about being slandered? How did you determine that there are drugs that are far more effective and pose no side effects?


I've posted several links here and in the Ivermectin thread without anyone questioning what I posted. I took that to mean everyone agreed with me, or didn't bother to read what I posted, or even watch the lectures by the researchers.  But those links and similar ones are how I determined the facts I posted.

No disagreement on the issue you and others are debating. My point was that particular issue is a straw man for both sides. With proper treatment at home immediately after developing symptoms or testing positive, almost no one would be dying. There would be no debate on the various benefits and harmful effects of the vaccine, because there would be no need for one.


----------



## JoelR314

flenser said:


> I've posted several links here and in the Ivermectin thread without anyone questioning what I posted. I took that to mean everyone agreed with me, or didn't bother to read what I posted, or even watch the lectures by the researchers.  But those links and similar ones are how I determined the facts I posted.
> 
> No disagreement on the issue you and others are debating. My point was that particular issue is a straw man for both sides. With proper treatment at home immediately after developing symptoms or testing positive, almost no one would be dying. There would be no debate on the various benefits and harmful effects of the vaccine, because there would be no need for one.


I see some debunking of that as well as a study from the American Journal of Therapeutics that says it may be effective. 
I found a Pubmed meta-study from July that reviews several studies and isn't supportive. There is a C19 website that says out of 128 reports 67% were effective. I see on this issue it's hard to pick a side.


----------



## flenser

Ha, it never ends...

Feds Seek To Block Promotion Of Nasal Spray Against COVID-19​


----------



## blundig

I learned long ago that, on either side of an issue, willful ignorance and aggressive intolerance of the other side go hand in hand. Such people on either side usually don't have the temperament and mental acuity to really analyze facts, and so simply rely on anecdotes and vague generalizations. They then ascribe negative personal traits to anyone who disagrees with them,  because that avoids intelligent discussion and exposure.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

except in this case, I don’t think the “anti vaxers” have made any attempt whatsoever to get in the way of people getting the vax. On the other side though, people are risking losing their livelihood unless they accept the forced jabs. That’s not left open for intelligent discussion.


----------



## Bobbyloads

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> except in this case, I don’t think the “anti vaxers” have made any attempt whatsoever to get in the way of people getting the vax. On the other side though, people are risking losing their livelihood unless they accept the forced jabs. That’s not left open for intelligent discussion.


For example the media right now is saying that during the Rittenhouse trial the witness said he had his hands up and got shot. What he really said was he pointed a gun Kyle pointed at him he out his hands up and Kyle didn’t shoot then he pulled gun back out then got shot. They are straight lying to people on the fucking tv and they call that news. 

There are way too many lies and cover ups with everything now a days that it’s hard to believe anything and then if you listen to actual facts from different sources your labeled a conspiracy theorist. 

I truly believe eventually shits gonna come out and I’m going to be happy I didn’t take the vaccine. Unless my work forces me but I would still exhaust every option even going on my own before I would even make that choice. 

15 million vaccines recalled due to  contamination. I just hope everyone that took one will be able to stop and get back to normal with out being stuck taking boosters 2 times a year because if this is some fucked up shit a lot of good people took the shit


----------



## blundig

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> except in this case, I don’t think the “anti vaxers” have made any attempt whatsoever to get in the way of people getting the vax. On the other side though, people are risking losing their livelihood unless they accept the forced jabs. That’s not left open for intelligent discussion.


I'm not disagreeing with you. I wasn't referring to that issue, which thankfully is in the courts now. I meant the factual basis and pros and cons of any issue.


----------



## MrBafner

The state of Qld where I live are making from the 17th of December, 

Restrictions for unvaccinated people​When Queensland hits the target of 80% double dose, unvaccinated people will be *unable* to:


Visit vulnerable settings, including hospitals, residential aged care, disability care accommodation, and prisons. There will be some exceptions for medical treatment, end-of-life visits, childbirth and emergency situations.
Attend hospitality venues such as hotels, pubs, clubs, taverns, bars, restaurants or cafes.
Attend indoor entertainment venues such as nightclubs, live music venues, karaoke bars, concerts, theatres or cinemas.
Attend outdoor entertainment activities such as sporting stadiums or theme parks.
Attend festivals – either indoor or outdoor – such as musical festivals, folk festivals or arts festivals.
Attend Queensland Government owned galleries, museums or libraries.


----------



## Bobbyloads

MrBafner said:


> The state of Qld where I live are making from the 17th of December,
> 
> Restrictions for unvaccinated people​When Queensland hits the target of 80% double dose, unvaccinated people will be *unable* to:
> 
> 
> Visit vulnerable settings, including hospitals, residential aged care, disability care accommodation, and prisons. There will be some exceptions for medical treatment, end-of-life visits, childbirth and emergency situations.
> Attend hospitality venues such as hotels, pubs, clubs, taverns, bars, restaurants or cafes.
> Attend indoor entertainment venues such as nightclubs, live music venues, karaoke bars, concerts, theatres or cinemas.
> Attend outdoor entertainment activities such as sporting stadiums or theme parks.
> Attend festivals – either indoor or outdoor – such as musical festivals, folk festivals or arts festivals.
> Attend Queensland Government owned galleries, museums or libraries.


That’s fucking crazy pretty soon that’s gonna be the whole world and why? Both can get covid both spread covid makes no fucking sense


----------



## MrBafner

Bobbyloads said:


> That’s fucking crazy pretty soon that’s gonna be the whole world and why? Both can get covid both spread covid makes no fucking sense


Worse part is so many people don't want it .. but the coercion is rife here from government to all kinds of people putting pressure on others. They even have pop-up vaccination clinics at major shopping centres and hardware stores.
So many people liken this vaccine to immunisations that made you immune to the disease that it's for. Vaccines are short term to prevent you from getting majorly ill, however it doesn't seem to be the case with this Covid vaccine. Just like there is no flu immunisation, there is a flu vaccine that is taken on a voluntary basis and it too doesn't prevent you getting the flu.


----------



## Jet Labs

Up here in Canada you can't go into ANY business without a mask on for almost 2 years now and I'm getting real fucking tired of it.

I walked into a neighborhood grocery store the other week without my mask on( by accident ) and everyone stopped dead and locked eyes on me as if I was trying to rob the damn place and then it clicked in my head so I quickly put my mask on, but I was still asked to leave the store!

My dream to retire into the Canadian wilderness gets stronger every fucking day!

I'll take my chances with the bears and wolves lol.


----------



## flenser

blundig said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you. I wasn't referring to that issue, which thankfully is in the courts now. I meant the factual basis and pros and cons of any issue.


I may seem that way, but I did initially choose to receive the vaccine. As more data came out, and of course as governments moved toward vaccine coercion, I became less and less supportive. 

There are certain attributes of people, governments and corporations I do consider immutable. When someone posits an opinion that is counter to those attributes, I admit I reject it with little regard for the facts presented. I automatically assume there is another explanation.


----------



## flenser

German Newspaper Highlights “Unusually Large” Number of Soccer Players Who Have Collapsed Recently


----------



## Skullcrusher

The vaccines are more dangerous than covid.

There I said it, fight me.









						France Joins Canada, Sweden, Iceland, Denmark and Finland - in Warning of Heart-Related Health Risks with Moderna Vaccine
					

Recently, Iceland announded they would no longer use the Moderna vaccine. Not just for teenagers or people under 30. For everyone. Because the risk of heart problems is too high, according to their health authorities. Iceland joined Sweden and Denmark in halting Moderna vaccinations in its...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Bobbyloads

Skullcrusher said:


> The vaccines are more dangerous than covid.
> 
> There I said it, fight me.


My friends at work kids mom took him to get the vaccine he’s 6 with out his knowledge he’s so pissed


----------



## Hughinn

JoelR314 said:


> Both reports are based on one guy, Dr Malone. He isn't denying that the studies show vaccines provide a reduced severity. He thinks there are signs that the cardio toxicity was underreported. It probably was.
> He's been caught bending the truth a bit as well.
> Natural immunity means you have to catch Covid first. Most people generally assumed people who had Covid would have some immunity, or even full immunity. The issue is does the vaccine help with severity when you first catch it?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2021/08/robert-malone-vaccine-inventor-vaccine-skeptic/619734/


None of that really means anything to anybody when it comes down to a vaccine mandate. 

The fact of the matter is, this "vaccine" doesn't prevent you from contracting the disease.  Therefore, it's not a vaccine at all.  It's just a flu shot.   

It doesn't make sense to mandate a flu shot to millions of people who don't need it.


----------



## Hughinn

JoelR314 said:


> I meant the issue on this thread was regarding the vaccine and how effective is it regarding severity.
> I'm just trying to look at empirical evidence over anecdotal reports. Are there any reports from doctors about being slandered? How did you determine that there are drugs that are far more effective and pose no side effects?


Dude, where have you been the past two years?

Seriously. 

A quick duck duck go search will answer all of those questions


----------



## Hughinn

blundig said:


> I learned long ago that, on either side of an issue, willful ignorance and aggressive intolerance of the other side go hand in hand. Such people on either side usually don't have the temperament and mental acuity to really analyze facts, and so simply rely on anecdotes and vague generalizations. They then ascribe negative personal traits to anyone who disagrees with them,  because that avoids intelligent discussion and exposure.





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> except in this case, I don’t think the “anti vaxers” have made any attempt whatsoever to get in the way of people getting the vax. On the other side though, people are risking losing their livelihood unless they accept the forced jabs. That’s not left open for intelligent discussion.



Exactly.  @blundig  you might have a point IF the anti vax people were trying to do sway with the vaccine.  They're not. 

And as far as I've seen, none of them want to stop anyone from volunteering to be vaccinated.  

They just don't want it forced on them.  

And it doesn't make sense to force them anyway.


----------



## blundig

Hughinn said:


> Exactly.  @blundig  you might have a point IF the anti vax people were trying to do sway with the vaccine.  They're not.
> 
> And as far as I've seen, none of them want to stop anyone from volunteering to be vaccinated.
> 
> They just don't want it forced on them.
> 
> And it doesn't make sense to force them anyway.


I have a point even if no vaccines or Covid ever existed. You misunderstood what I was saying. I'm not talking about being pro or anti vaccine, or pro or anti choice, or Covid. I'm talking about discussing topics in general.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

blundig said:


> I have a point even if no vaccines or Covid ever existed. You misunderstood what I was saying. I'm not talking about being pro or anti vaccine, or pro or anti choice, or Covid. I'm talking about discussing topics in general.


I'm sure that there are millions of Americans that would like to DISCUSS the topic. However, the current administration slammed that door shut and yelled "Get vaccinated or you'll lose your job!" 

The point here is that there seems to be NO willingness to discuss at all.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

The Govt is into division bigtime. They want control, they say US White people are "domestic terrorists", they say parents who dont want CRT in schools "domestic terrorists" they say those who dont want the jab, are "domestic terrorists" then they sneak in tons of sick, un-vaxxed illegals, tell us they are going to pay them 500K, while also not forcing them to get vaxxed. Never mind all the otehr brain-dead things they did in 10 months, mainly dismantle teh best economy in 50 years. Pervy Joe the diaper shitter, pure retard...


----------



## flenser

blundig said:


> I have a point even if no vaccines or Covid ever existed. You misunderstood what I was saying. I'm not talking about being pro or anti vaccine, or pro or anti choice, or Covid. I'm talking about discussing topics in general.


I agree to a point. I believe the more outspoken people are the more rigid their views can be. But there are a lot more people reading threads on forums than the ones making comments and asserting their opinions. If I cared whether people agreed with me, it would be those people I would want to convince. 

Either way, I still believe facts along with reasonable presentations can change minds over time, even among the more rigid thinkers.


----------



## TomJ

flenser said:


> I agree to a point. I believe the more outspoken people are the more rigid their views can be. But there are a lot more people reading threads on forums than the ones making comments and asserting their opinions. If I cared whether people agreed with me, it would be those people I would want to convince.
> 
> Either way, I still believe facts along with reasonable presentations can change minds over time, even among the more rigid thinkers.


I mean, we've been shown that this is simply not the case. 
If it's not the facts that the government prescribes the general population will completely not entertain any other perspective. 

Over the last 10 years or so I've become convinced that people's minds simply cannot be changed on nearly any topic no matter how much evidence, science, or facts are given to them. And those that don't feel strongly one way or another, are very unlikely to go against their pre conceived notions. 


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn

blundig said:


> I have a point even if no vaccines or Covid ever existed. You misunderstood what I was saying. I'm not talking about being pro or anti vaccine, or pro or anti choice, or Covid. I'm talking about discussing topics in general.



In that case, the real shame is that the democrat party had stifled any sort of honest and open public debate on the subject. 

The only real voices allowed a large audience are those who parrot the party line.


----------



## flenser

TomJ said:


> I mean, we've been shown that this is simply not the case.
> If it's not the facts that the government prescribes the general population will completely not entertain any other perspective.
> 
> Over the last 10 years or so I've become convinced that people's minds simply cannot be changed on nearly any topic no matter how much evidence, science, or facts are given to them. And those that don't feel strongly one way or another, are very unlikely to go against their pre conceived notions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I know that I have had an impact on the people around me, some of them at least. I've seen what the BLM riots did to the thinking process of many otherwise asleep liberals. The same with the overt censorship now going on. The ridiculous masking requirements did it for quite a few people as well. For many I suppose "reasoned presentation" would need to involve extreme events like these.

Anyway, I would resist thinking all or even most people are entirely unreachable. I find the idea intolerable. I would be lowering myself to thinking the same way politicians must think to justify treating people like cattle.


----------



## Swiper.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458544002114809858


----------



## JoelR314

Hughinn said:


> None of that really means anything to anybody when it comes down to a vaccine mandate.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, this "vaccine" doesn't prevent you from contracting the disease.  Therefore, it's not a vaccine at all.  It's just a flu shot.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to mandate a flu shot to millions of people who don't need it.


That's a strawman argument. By definition vaccine effectiveness varies. A "flu shot" is a vaccine. 
The Covid vaccine is claiming to be 80-96% effective against hospitalization from the variant.
Low end of the polio vaccine is 90% so it's obviously more effective but different vaccines are going to vary.
The argument on the vaccine being mandatory is different, I'm not picking a side on that.


----------



## JoelR314

Hughinn said:


> Dude, where have you been the past two years?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> A quick duck duck go search will answer all of those questions


Uh, nope. I see examples of doctors spreading misinformation with evidence to back it up. So I asked for a more specific example. Heaven forbid I ask for a source?


----------



## flenser

JoelR314 said:


> That's a strawman argument. By definition vaccine effectiveness varies. A "flu shot" is a vaccine.
> The Covid vaccine is claiming to be 80-96% effective against hospitalization from the variant.
> Low end of the polio vaccine is 90% so it's obviously more effective but different vaccines are going to vary.
> The argument on the vaccine being mandatory is different, I'm not picking a side on that.


Not to split hairs here, but you're comparing the effectiveness of the polio vaccine (it's actually greater than 99% for fully vaccinated) for preventing infection to claims of a COVID vaccine's ability to prevent hospitalization in the infected. 

The polio vaccine stopped the spread of the virus dead in its tracks. Absolutely no one is claiming the COVID vaccine will stop the spread of COVID (Well, no one but Biden). That WAS the claim 12 months ago, but not anymore.


----------



## JoelR314

flenser said:


> Not to split hairs here, but you're comparing the effectiveness of the polio vaccine (it's actually greater than 99% for fully vaccinated) for preventing infection to claims of a COVID vaccine's ability to prevent hospitalization in the infected.
> 
> The polio vaccine stopped the spread of the virus dead in its tracks. Absolutely no one is claiming the COVID vaccine will stop the spread of COVID (Well, no one but Biden). That WAS the claim 12 months ago, but not anymore.


 I said the definition of a vaccine is not always something that works 100%. The flu vaccine is about 60% but it's still a vaccine. The polio vac works close to 100%, others do not.
The only comparison is that they are all vaccines.
The claim is also that it reduces transmission. I don't know if that is true?


----------



## flenser

JoelR314 said:


> I said the definition of a vaccine is not always something that works 100%. The flu vaccine is about 60% but it's still a vaccine. The polio vac works close to 100%, others do not.
> The only comparison is that they are all vaccines.
> The claim is also that it reduces transmission. I don't know if that is true?


I only responded because you compared the ability to stop infection to the ability to prevent hospitalization. I don't disagree with labeling it a vaccine, but it hasn't proven to be very effective at ending the pandemic. The reasons can't all be attributed to the vaccine itself, since a large portion of the population has refused it. 

There are myriad reasons for that as well, but we could probably agree on the main ones: fear of the vaccine itself, mistrust of the pharmaceutical industry and its bureaucratic minions, and complete lack of fear of the COVID virus which has not proven to be very deadly, especially when its kills are counted in the same way as previous epidemics.


----------



## Sityslicker1

2 vaccinations and 1 booster shot here. Luckily I didn't have any reactions.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

Sityslicker1 said:


> 2 vaccinations and 1 booster shot here. Luckily I didn't have any reactions.


You may not have any reactions 2 weeks after the shot.  That's not the point.


----------



## JoelR314

flenser said:


> I only responded because you compared the ability to stop infection to the ability to prevent hospitalization. I don't disagree with labeling it a vaccine, but it hasn't proven to be very effective at ending the pandemic. The reasons can't all be attributed to the vaccine itself, since a large portion of the population has refused it.
> 
> There are myriad reasons for that as well, but we could probably agree on the main ones: fear of the vaccine itself, mistrust of the pharmaceutical industry and its bureaucratic minions, and complete lack of fear of the COVID virus which has not proven to be very deadly, especially when its kills are counted in the same way as previous epidemics.


That was my comparison. A shot with the ability to stop a spread and a shot with the ability to prevent hospitalization, the comparison is that they are both vaccines. That was what was in question, that the Covid shot was actually a vaccine. It is a vaccine, it just isn't as effective as the polio vaccine.

I understand why people are weary of the vaccine, I was on the fence for a while and after you get it there is a bit of anxiety wondering if you will get weird side effects.


----------



## blundig

To me the main issues are the following _for the government to consider_, not the political/philosophical stuff or what me or any other individual thinks, unless you are a hermit or mountain man:

1. Does taking the vaccine make you _more or less likely_ to be needing hospitalization due to Covid, as mass cases flooded the health care system to the great detriment of the society and the health of others in 2020?

2. One can spread Covid whether you are vaccinated or not. That's a superficial statement. The important question is are you _more or less likely_ to get someone else sick if you are vaccinated?

I don't have an emotional investment in what the answers to these questions are. Many do. So I am not scrambling to find some study or website or neighbor's statement about his stubbed toe that justifies what I want to do or not do anyway. I also know a large percentage of people want to do what they want to do regardless of its effect on others, but don't want to admit it. That's is the real reason why no one will agree on what is a valid study--not because of our keen scientific knowledge. 

I got the vaccine because I feel, rightly or wrongly, it makes ME and my family less likely to be sick. 
But if I were in charge of the country as a whole I think the two questions I set forth are the important ones--not what I think. I also hate the left wing, Biden and the Democrat party for 50 years so don't need that pep talk.


----------



## Freakmidd

JoelR314 said:


> That was my comparison. A shot with the ability to stop a spread and a shot with the ability to prevent hospitalization, the comparison is that they are both vaccines. That was what was in question, that the Covid shot was actually a vaccine. It is a vaccine, it just isn't as effective as the polio vaccine.
> 
> I understand why people are weary of the vaccine, I was on the fence for a while and after you get it there is a bit of anxiety wondering if you will get weird side effects.


If it was truly a vaccine the CDC would not have had to change the definition of vaccine on their website.(Which they did BTW)


----------



## flenser

JoelR314 said:


> That was my comparison. A shot with the ability to stop a spread and a shot with the ability to prevent hospitalization, the comparison is that they are both vaccines. That was what was in question, that the Covid shot was actually a vaccine. It is a vaccine, it just isn't as effective as the polio vaccine.
> 
> I understand why people are weary of the vaccine, I was on the fence for a while and after you get it there is a bit of anxiety wondering if you will get weird side effects.


I disagree that something used to prevent hospitalization is a vaccine. That would make aspirin a vaccine as well.  But I'm also used to people altering the meaning of words for political purposes, so it's not something I would personally give much thought. 

This particular jab wears many hats. The white ones given it by the establishment are the least interesting IMO.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

Joliver said:


> Somebody asked "why" and I'm bored so here's a hypothesis.
> 
> The government is taking a survey of it's capacity gap with the pandemic and vaccines etc.
> 
> This will be a gross estimation mixed with personal opinion. But I've been to communist and former communist countries quite a bit, so in my experience there are 4 buckets of people:
> 
> True believers: Generally low information, single issue type of people who are partisans and live to serve the party. The vaccine is viewed as political (subconsciously) and any opposition is equated to "Trumper/MAGAt" and science deniers. No mention of blacks being the largest (at one time, at least) hold outs on the jab... because intersectionality demands devotion to the party line.
> 
> The dullards: these people fancy themselves intellectuals and take the media, big pharma/corp, and government approved propaganda as gospel and do as they are informed....some even reluctantly accept at first...but accept all the same. Usually wear an "I fucking ❤️ science" shirt...jk...I made that up.
> 
> The comfort seekers: these are the people that can be financially forced to accept that which they would otherwise reject. Lose your job, family, status, kind of thing. Acquiesce to be left alone.
> 
> The roadblocks: the dissident holdouts that cannot be coerced into compliance short of force. Trouble makers in general. These people are generally eliminated. Under communism, usually starved.
> 
> You can view this thread from front to back and see all of these. Pretty much in chronological order too.
> 
> Kind of a neat microcosm of a group of people that from a political psychologist's stereotype would lean right.


This could fall in the roadblocks category, but I think you missed a group…

Dudes that build their own Komatsu tanks and level entire towns…lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

blundig said:


> I also know a large percentage of people want to do what they want to do regardless of its effect on others, but don't want to admit it.


I followed everything you were saying up to this statement.

Please explain how what I CHOOSE to do or not do has ANY effect on others.

This is where people get emotionally charged. The vax doesn’t stop the spread of the virus yet A LOT of people are blaming the unvaxed for killing grandmoms.

I forget who said it but “the media has successfully convinced a large group of the population that the vaccine is effective against the virus but offers no protection from the unvaccinated.”


----------



## JoelR314

Freakmidd said:


> If it was truly a vaccine the CDC would not have had to change the definition of vaccine on their website.(Which they did BTW)


The standard definitions of vaccine have always been about putting a substance in your body to stimulate immune response.
"_Vaccines_ are injections (shots), liquids, pills, or nasal sprays that you take to teach your body's immune system to recognize and defend.."


----------



## blundig

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I followed everything you were saying up to this statement.
> 
> Please explain how what I CHOOSE to do or not do has ANY effect on others.
> 
> This is where people get emotionally charged. The vax doesn’t stop the spread of the virus yet A LOT of people are blaming the unvaxed for killing grandmoms.
> 
> I forget who said it but “the media has successfully convinced a large group of the population that the vaccine is effective against the virus but offers no protection from the unvaccinated.”


You didn't follow it. I didn't say the vax stops the spread of COVID.  I had that as my *QUESTION* #2, which I didn't answer.  I also said many people don't care if being vaccinated or unvaccinated hurts anyone, and just look for something to justify what they want to do. I didn't say anything about one choice or the other. I don't know for certainty whether my choice or your choice affects others, and neither do you.
Also, my questions are not talking about STOPPING Covid entirely. My questions are about _probability_ of helping or hurting. Maybe vaccines spread Covid for all we know.


----------



## JoelR314

flenser said:


> I disagree that something used to prevent hospitalization is a vaccine. That would make aspirin a vaccine as well.  But I'm also used to people altering the meaning of words for political purposes, so it's not something I would personally give much thought.
> 
> This particular jab wears many hats. The white ones given it by the establishment are the least interesting IMO.


The hospital prevention isn't the definition? That is supposed to be the appeal to getting the vac. 
A vaccine has always been about putting a germ or some aspect of that into your body to create an immune response. A live germ, a piece, a toxin or something that causes your cells to make a response. The Moderna uses RNA to cause your cells to make an aspect of the germ.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bill Gates Finally Admits to Failure of COVID Vaccines He Fought So Hard to Prop Up (VIDEO)
					

In an interview last week with Policy Exchange, creepy Bill Gates finally admitted the dangerous COVID vaccines were not working as advertised. Gates is one of the leading cheerleaders for the COVID vaccines and was one of the first globalists to call for numerous and continual coronavirus...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

blundig said:


> You didn't follow it. I didn't say the vax stops the spread of COVID.  I had that as my *QUESTION* #2, which I didn't answer.  I also said many people don't care if being vaccinated or unvaccinated hurts anyone, and just look for something to justify what they want to do. I didn't say anything about one choice or the other. I don't know for certainty whether my choice or your choice affects others, and neither do you.
> Also, my questions are not talking about STOPPING Covid entirely. My questions are about _probability_ of helping or hurting. Maybe vaccines spread Covid for all we know.


My HEALTH choices are MY choices. It’s not going to affect anyone else. I don’t have any clue how anyone could think other than that. 

How weak of a country we’ve become to think that ONE person’s decisions affect ANYONE.


----------



## blundig

Skullcrusher said:


> Bill Gates Finally Admits to Failure of COVID Vaccines He Fought So Hard to Prop Up (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> In an interview last week with Policy Exchange, creepy Bill Gates finally admitted the dangerous COVID vaccines were not working as advertised. Gates is one of the leading cheerleaders for the COVID vaccines and was one of the first globalists to call for numerous and continual coronavirus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


He said, rightly or wrongly, the vaccines _help you with your health but only slightly reduce_ _transmission. _
*I think the real question is--Who is dying of covid more among similarly situated people? Vaccinated or unvaccinated? *Whether I get Covid is a lot different from whether I die from it. And do I transmit the same viral load whether I'm vaccinated or not? I don't know.


----------



## blundig

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> My HEALTH choices are MY choices. It’s not going to affect anyone else. I don’t have any clue how anyone could think other than that.
> 
> How weak of a country we’ve become to think that ONE person’s decisions affect ANYONE.


That's kind of absurd. Your parents could choose not to get you vaccinated against polio, and that choice could ruin the life of others. Mandatory vaccines?  That bridge was crossed long ago. Whether that applies to Covid is another story.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

blundig said:


> That's kind of absurd. Your parents could choose not to get you vaccinated against polio, and that choice could ruin the life of others.


Absurd? In what ways? Those other people could simply CHOOSE to get vaccinated against polio and then they wouldn’t die. So please explain how what I did had ANY affect.


----------



## flenser

JoelR314 said:


> The hospital prevention isn't the definition? That is supposed to be the appeal to getting the vac.
> A vaccine has always been about putting a germ or some aspect of that into your body to create an immune response. A live germ, a piece, a toxin or something that causes your cells to make a response. The Moderna uses RNA to cause your cells to make an aspect of the germ.


No, hospital prevention isn't the definition of a vaccine. And vaccines "have always been about" ending epidemics. Nothing more or less. 

The family of COVID vaccines currently available aren't up to the task of ending the pandemic. That should be painfully obvious to everyone by now. It's no longer even a topic worthy of debate.

But I do agree with you that the various COVID jabs are technically vaccines. As I said before the only reason I responded was to point out your erroneous comparison to preventing infection (ending epidemics) and preventing hospitalization (perpetuating epidemics).  But a vaccine can certainly be used to achieve any of those goals.


----------



## blundig

But if they didn't get the vaccine----did they choose for you to cripple their kid?

A teacher who wouldn't take the TB test and infects her students?


----------



## blundig

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Absurd? In what ways? Those other people could simply CHOOSE to get vaccinated against polio and then they wouldn’t die. So please explain how what I did had ANY affect.


But if they didn't get the vaccine and the kid did not have polio----did they choose for you to cripple their kid? Polio died because everyone was vaccinated. That's not remotely debatable.

A teacher who wouldn't take the TB test and infects her students?

The guy who gives his wife AIDS? His choice killed her.

I have the flu but participated in a meeting anyway? My health choice could well affect the others.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

blundig said:


> But if they didn't get the vaccine and the kid did not have polio----did they choose for you to cripple their kid?
> 
> A teacher who wouldn't take the TB test and infects her students?
> 
> The guy who gives his wife AIDS? His choice killed her.


Why wouldn’t they get the polio vaccine. That’s their choice. Their responsibility. Not mine. 

Same with the Tuberculosis vaccine. If you’re genuinely afraid of dying from the disease, it’s your choice to protect yourself. 

You got me on the AIDS example though. What a piece of shit husband. The wife should cut his balls off. Fucking dirtbag.


----------



## blundig

Actually, I'll argue for you on the AIDS. There it's a matter of the wife not knowing. No one I know is pretending they're vaccinated when they're not.


----------



## lifter6973

blundig said:


> Actually, I'll argue for you on the AIDS. There it's a matter of the wife not knowing. No one I know is pretending they're vaccinated when they're not.


Aaron Rodgers?? Well I mean not anymore but him getting Covid kind of fucked up that ruse of the media although there were supposedly a couple of media sources who sat on it.


----------



## blundig

lifter6973 said:


> Aaron Rodgers??


Didn't know that!


----------



## lifter6973

blundig said:


> Didn't know that!


Technically he told the media he had been immunized.  He only lied to the media though but also only didnt follow NFL protocol when talking to the media because he thought it was dumb.
Then when he gets COVID and the media aftermath, the NFL decides to fine the Packers even though they knew all along he didn't get any of the vaccines. Both sides are full of shit.


----------



## blundig

Well I'm against the mandate anyway...but it was a good 10 rounder to swing into Friday with.


----------



## lifter6973

blundig said:


> Well I'm against the mandate anyway...but it was a good 10 rounder to swing into Friday with.


yeah the one thing I agree with is the mandates and shaming are bullshit.
I only got the vaccine so I wouldn't be stopped down the road from doing whatever the fuck I want to including travel. If not for that reason, I would have preferred to wait for long term clinical trial data.


----------



## blundig

blundig said:


> Well I'm against the mandate anyway...but it was a good 10 rounder to swing into Friday with.


At least I can take comfort in the fact that I went the distance.


----------



## Hughinn

JoelR314 said:


> That's a strawman argument. By definition vaccine effectiveness varies. A "flu shot" is a vaccine.
> The Covid vaccine is claiming to be 80-96% effective against hospitalization from the variant.
> Low end of the polio vaccine is 90% so it's obviously more effective but different vaccines are going to vary.
> The argument on the vaccine being mandatory is different, I'm not picking a side on that.



I respectfully disagree  right here.

If this "vaccine" is supposed to protect you effectively from the disease, then how is it possible that the unvaccinated can be of any danger to the people who choose to get vaccinated?   That doesn't make one bit of sense

A vaccine, before covid was designed to prevent you from contracting the disease,  nothing about "hospitalization" is or was in the definition.

Nobody calls a flu shot a "vaccine".    And the covid shot is no better than the flue shot it seems.  

Besides,  last I heard over a hundred million Americans have already had covid and recovered.     At this point, they say 70% plus have been vaccinated.    With that on top of at least one third recovered and a disease where yet another third is asymptomatic and you've got to wonder just what the fuck is going on with these mandates.  

It doesn't make any sense

But, I guess if you want to call the covid shot a vaccine, albeit a half assed one, I guess you wouldn't technically be wrong. 

It looks like 90% of everyone is against the mandates.    
Because it's not about covid and everyone know it.  It's about the democrat party flexing it's muscle to prove they can do whatever they want.


----------



## Joliver

blundig said:


> But if they didn't get the vaccine and the kid did not have polio----did they choose for you to cripple their kid? Polio died because everyone was vaccinated. That's not remotely debatable.
> 
> A teacher who wouldn't take the TB test and infects her students?
> 
> The guy who gives his wife AIDS? His choice killed her.
> 
> I have the flu but participated in a meeting anyway? My health choice could well affect the others.



I'd like to point out here that it is no longer a felony to knowingly expose others to  HIV/AIDS in California.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2017/10/09/knowingly-infecting-others-with-hiv-is-no-longer-a-felony-in-california-advocates-say-it-targeted-sex-workers/
		


Left untreated, AIDS is a death sentence.

It is a federal felony to make, possess, or sell a fake vaccine card. Covid has a 99+% survivability rate for ages 69 and younger.

Anyway...back to discussing how the government genuinely cares about public health and the greater good.


----------



## blundig

Joliver said:


> I'd like to point out here that it is no longer a felony to knowingly expose others to  HIV/AIDS in California.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2017/10/09/knowingly-infecting-others-with-hiv-is-no-longer-a-felony-in-california-advocates-say-it-targeted-sex-workers/
> 
> 
> 
> Left untreated, AIDS is a death sentence.
> 
> It is a federal felony to make, possess, or sell a fake vaccine card. Covid has a 99+% survivability rate for ages 69 and younger.
> 
> Anyway...back to discussing how the government genuinely cares about public health and the greater good.


Just curious...how did that have even the remotest relationship to my post?
As far as CA, I don't even want them to be part of the country.


----------



## Joliver

blundig said:


> Just curious...how did that have even the remotest relationship to my post?



Maybe I'll write the next post in crayon if this one doesn't hit home. 



blundig said:


> That's kind of absurd. Your parents could choose not to get you vaccinated against polio, and........*that choice could ruin the life of others.*






blundig said:


> Mandatory vaccines?  That bridge was crossed long ago. Whether that applies to Covid is another story.



Covid vaccines haven't stopped infection, transmission, hospitalizations, or deaths. Look at Israel--- and this gem of a headline from an Austrian newspaper that made me cackle. 





blundig said:


> But if they didn't get the vaccine and the kid did not have polio----did they choose for you to cripple their kid? Polio died because everyone was vaccinated. That's not remotely debatable.
> 
> A teacher who wouldn't take the TB test and infects her students?
> 
> The guy who gives his wife AIDS? His choice killed her.
> 
> I have the flu but participated in a meeting anyway? *My health choice could well affect the others.*



I just assumed you were Mr vax because you were a "greater good" guy. I just wanted to remind you that the barrel of the gun that is enforcing your ideology is the same one that tacitly says it's ok for hookers to pass on AIDS but won't let you eat without the jab. 









						Proof of vaccination mandates begin for restaurants, bars in Los Angeles
					

SafePassLA mandates launched Monday, soon requiring patrons to show proof of vaccination to enter restaurants, bars, gyms, movie theaters, and more




					www.nrn.com


----------



## blundig

Joliver said:


> Maybe I'll write the next post in crayon if this one doesn't hit home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid vaccines haven't stopped infection, transmission, hospitalizations, or deaths. Look at Israel--- and this gem of a headline from an Austrian newspaper that made me cackle.
> 
> View attachment 15176
> 
> 
> 
> I just assumed you were Mr vax because you were a "greater good" guy. I just wanted to remind you that the barrel of the gun that is enforcing your ideology is the same one that tacitly says it's ok for hookers to pass on AIDS but won't let you eat without the jab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of vaccination mandates begin for restaurants, bars in Los Angeles
> 
> 
> SafePassLA mandates launched Monday, soon requiring patrons to show proof of vaccination to enter restaurants, bars, gyms, movie theaters, and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nrn.com


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## blundig

Joliver said:


> Maybe I'll write the next post in crayon if this one doesn't hit home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid vaccines haven't stopped infection, transmission, hospitalizations, or deaths. Look at Israel--- and this gem of a headline from an Austrian newspaper that made me cackle.
> 
> View attachment 15176
> 
> 
> 
> I just assumed you were Mr vax because you were a "greater good" guy. I just wanted to remind you that the barrel of the gun that is enforcing your ideology is the same one that tacitly says it's ok for hookers to pass on AIDS but won't let you eat without the jab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of vaccination mandates begin for restaurants, bars in Los Angeles
> 
> 
> SafePassLA mandates launched Monday, soon requiring patrons to show proof of vaccination to enter restaurants, bars, gyms, movie theaters, and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nrn.com


If you read everything I said instead of putting an "ideology" on me, I took the vaccine like Trump did, I am anti-mandate and have no mandate for the 143 employees of the company I'm the chairman of, I am in favor of certain mandatory childhood vaccines because it's not always true that a choice cannot affect another, and I explicitly did not apply that latter belief to the Covid vaccine. And I never said the vaccine did anything you're saying it doesn't do. So before I become identified as AOC instead of a former Reagan alternate delegate, I'm out of this.


----------



## Joliver

blundig said:


> If you read everything I said instead of putting an "ideology" on me, I took the vaccine like Trump did, I am anti-mandate and have no mandate for the 143 employees of the company I'm the chairman of, I am in favor of certain mandatory childhood vaccines because it's not always true that a choice cannot affect another, and I explicitly did not apply that belief to the Covid vaccine. And I never said the vaccine did anything you're saying it doesn't do. So before I become AOC instead of a former Reagan alternate delegate, I'm out of this.



I get so damn tired of people thinking I'm a Trumper/maga/Republican. No doubt bucket 1. True believer.


----------



## blundig

I'm a moderate Nazi.


----------



## rawdeal

blundig said:


> If you read everything I said instead of putting an "ideology" on me, I took the vaccine like Trump did, I am anti-mandate and have no mandate for the 143 employees of the company I'm the chairman of, I am in favor of certain mandatory childhood vaccines because it's not always true that a choice cannot affect another, and I explicitly did not apply that latter belief to the Covid vaccine. And I never said the vaccine did anything you're saying it doesn't do. So before I become identified as AOC instead of a former Reagan alternate delegate, I'm out of this.


...........................


----------



## blundig

rawdeal said:


> Be patient with board "science,"  @blundig .  It exists on other (formally) bodybuilding boards too, and it has infected boards and America in general.  Maybe ... maybe ... America can get more "United" again  .................  some day.


Right now we have a country


----------



## blundig

but no nation


----------



## rawdeal

......................


----------



## Hughinn

blundig said:


> Just curious...how did that have even the remotest relationship to my post?
> As far as CA, I don't even want them to be part of the country.





blundig said:


> If you read everything I said instead of putting an "ideology" on me, I took the vaccine like Trump did, I am anti-mandate and have no mandate for the 143 employees of the company I'm the chairman of, I am in favor of certain mandatory childhood vaccines because it's not always true that a choice cannot affect another, and I explicitly did not apply that latter belief to the Covid vaccine. And I never said the vaccine did anything you're saying it doesn't do. So before I become identified as AOC instead of a former Reagan alternate delegate, I'm out of this.



You did contradict yourself sir.

No reason to be offended here.  As was pointed out the "greater good" ideology is certainly selectively applied, for political reasons and not public health.

I get what you're saying about polio and other deadly diseases.  But we're not really comparing apples to apples here.

Covid has a 99%+ recovery rate for people under 68.    It's not polio.

Most people are against mandating an untested new vaccine for a flu that poses no threat to the vast majority of people, because it doesn't make sense.  
At least we can all agree on that.


----------



## CJ

Anyone else see this shit... https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/nov/11/us-covid-wildlife-virus

Deer are getting covid, and can harbor it, causing future outbreaks.


----------



## cocoh23

I got the vaccine in order to keep my job…. Now that I’m  looking back on it, I wish I would’ve just said “fuck this shit” we’ve seen so many AAS users who got the vaccine develop clotting. It seems the vaccine and over-use of steroids could have an extra negative effect. Since we have no studies on this *and won’t for a while* it’s hard to speculate. Even if it were true the CDC would just hit us with a BS lie: “no. Not true. Very very rare”


----------



## Jet Labs

Rot-Iron66 said:


> The Govt is into division bigtime. They want control, they say US White people are "domestic terrorists", they say parents who dont want CRT in schools "domestic terrorists" they say those who dont want the jab, are "domestic terrorists" then they sneak in tons of sick, un-vaxxed illegals, tell us they are going to pay them 500K, while also not forcing them to get vaxxed. Never mind all the otehr brain-dead things they did in 10 months, mainly dismantle teh best economy in 50 years. Pervy Joe the diaper shitter, pure retard...


*
It's straight up war tactics 101!!! *

Keep your enemies fighting each other and they won't have the time or resources to fight you PLUS they will be distracted!


----------



## Joliver

CJ275 said:


> Anyone else see this shit... https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/nov/11/us-covid-wildlife-virus
> 
> Deer are getting covid, and can harbor it, causing future outbreaks.



Oh deer.😔

@CJ275 like this post. Like it right now...or do the laughing thing. DO IT.


----------



## Jet Labs

CJ275 said:


> Anyone else see this shit... https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/nov/11/us-covid-wildlife-virus
> 
> Deer are getting covid, and can harbor it, causing future outbreaks.



Isn't the guardian a tabloid, shock and awe type of publication?


----------



## Jet Labs

flenser said:


> I disagree that something used to prevent hospitalization is a vaccine. That would make aspirin a vaccine as well.  But I'm also used to people altering the meaning of words for political purposes, so it's not something I would personally give much thought.
> 
> This particular jab wears many hats. The white ones given it by the establishment are the least interesting IMO.



As Joe Rogan has pointed out many times it's not actually a vaccine, it's a gene therapy. 

His latest podcast/show with Ben Shapiro is fucking brilliant! Those 2 guys should be running The White House imho!


----------



## Joliver

CJ275 said:


> Anyone else see this shit... https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/nov/11/us-covid-wildlife-virus
> 
> Deer are getting covid, and can harbor it, causing future outbreaks.





Jet Labs said:


> Isn't the guardian a tabloid, shock and awe type of publication?



Aren't they all??



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/zoos-have-started-vaccinating-animals-against-the-coronavirus/2021/10/21/e07d6caa-26d0-11ec-9de8-156fed3e81bf_story.html
		


2 weeks to flatten the curve....turned into every carbon based life form 
 on earth has to be vaccinated or it won't end. 

I'm just patiently waiting on the slowest of the thinkers to see it.


----------



## Jet Labs

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I followed everything you were saying up to this statement.
> 
> Please explain how what I CHOOSE to do or not do has ANY effect on others.
> 
> This is where people get emotionally charged. The vax doesn’t stop the spread of the virus yet A LOT of people are blaming the unvaxed for killing grandmoms.
> 
> I forget who said it but “the media has successfully convinced a large group of the population that the vaccine is effective against the virus but offers no protection from the unvaccinated.”



It's actually the stupid and ignorant vaxxed people who keep spreading the virus because once they get the jabs they think they're invincible and quit wearing masks and distancing, going to house parties and cramming into cars together etc


----------



## CJ

Jet Labs said:


> Isn't the guardian a tabloid, shock and awe type of publication?


It is everywhere, nature websites, NPR, pubmed studies, hunter websites, gov't farm bureaus, national geographic, etc...


----------



## Jet Labs

CJ275 said:


> It is everywhere, nature websites, NPR, pubmed studies, hunter websites, gov't farm bureaus, national geographic, etc...



Fair enough.


----------



## Joliver

CJ275 said:


> It is everywhere, nature websites, NPR, pubmed studies, hunter websites, gov't farm bureaus, national geographic, etc...



My god...not the farm bureaus! 

Hey...uh...what's a farm bureaus?


----------



## Nickadi13

28-Year-Old Body-Builder Dies 4 Days After Second Moderna COVID Shot
					

28-year-old bodybuilder Jake Kazmarek recently died 4 days after receiving his second dose of the Moderna COVID-19 vaccine. The COVID World reported. Kazmarek posted an update on Facebook when he got the vaccine. Jake died on October 2nd, four days after taking the COVID vaccine. What a terribly...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## flenser

blundig said:


> but no nation


Wish everyone would recognize that and make it official. All we ever get from having a nation is constant war.


----------



## Skullcrusher

28-Year-Old Body-Builder Dies 4 Days After Second Moderna COVID Shot
					

28-year-old bodybuilder Jake Kazmarek recently died 4 days after receiving his second dose of the Moderna COVID-19 vaccine. The COVID World reported. Kazmarek posted an update on Facebook when he got the vaccine. Jake died on October 2nd, four days after taking the COVID vaccine. What a terribly...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Skullcrusher

Cardiologist Who Said He 'Won't Cry at Funeral' For "Selfish" Unvaccinated People Suddenly Dies in His Sleep 2 Weeks After 3rd Covid Jab
					

A 52-year-old prominent New Brunswick cardiologist suddenly died in his sleep just two weeks after getting his 3rd Covid jab. Over the summer Dr. Sohrab Lutchmedial attacked “selfish” people who choose not to take the Covid jab. “For those that won’t get the shot for selfish reasons – whatever –...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Joliver

flenser said:


> Wish everyone would recognize that and make it official. All we ever get from having a nation is constant war.



Turns out making everyone hate each other and the country would have some serious and PERMANENT effects.

When a "certain trial judge" was found out to have a cellphone ringtone of "Proud to be an American" and honored veterans before the trial resumed--on Veteran's day, the horrified cries of from half the country and the commie media was disgusting.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Joliver said:


> Turns out making everyone hate each other and the country would have some serious and PERMANENT effects.
> 
> When a "certain trial judge" was found out to have a cellphone ringtone of "God bless the USA" and honored veterans before the trial resumed--on Veteran's day, the horrified cries of from half the country and the commie media was disgusting.


It was "Proud to be an American" ...but yeah!









						*Trigger Warning* Judge's Phone Goes Off in Rittenhouse Trial - Ringtone is "Proud to be an American" (VIDEO)
					

The left is going to go crazy over this. It appeared Judge Schroeder’s phone went off during the Rittenhouse trial just one day after the prosecution rested its case. Schroeder’s ringtone is “Proud to be an American” – he was seen checking his phone shortly after it rang. VIDEO: Judge's ringtone...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Joliver

Skullcrusher said:


> It was "Proud to be an American" ...but yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trigger Warning* Judge's Phone Goes Off in Rittenhouse Trial - Ringtone is "Proud to be an American" (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The left is going to go crazy over this. It appeared Judge Schroeder’s phone went off during the Rittenhouse trial just one day after the prosecution rested its case. Schroeder’s ringtone is “Proud to be an American” – he was seen checking his phone shortly after it rang. VIDEO: Judge's ringtone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


Thanks for the heads up. I'll edit mine.


----------



## CJ

Joliver said:


> Hey...uh...what's a farm bureaus?


It's where you put your overalls and flannels. Duhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Joliver

CJ275 said:


> It's where you put your overalls and flannels. Duhhhhh!!!!



You think ruining my furniture joke is funny? Do you?!!!


----------



## CJ

Joliver said:


> You think ruining my furniture joke is funny? Do you?!!!


J-O-L-I-V-E-N-O-P-E


----------



## Joliver

CJ275 said:


> J-O-L-I-V-E-N-O-P-E



Hahaha! Good one. 

Unrelated, where abouts, roughly speaking, would you say you usually sleep?


----------



## Joliver

Just remember fam, on "Remembrance Day" (Canada's Veterans Day), this happened...but it is not dogma....*iT's sCiEnCe nOt hAtE bIgOt!!!!!!*




As best I can remember the quote:

"Not one damn fine young man--the best the world has ever or will ever see--would have stormed Normandy had they known these people would benefit from their spilt blood. Not one."

---Petty Officer Jeffers O.
USS Tennessee. Battle of Layte Gulf 1944. Battle of Iwo Jima 1945. My friend. Rest in peace, buddy. 

Other quotes from him:

"I fought those mother fuckers in the Pacific all day and all night and my god damn grand daughter buys a god damn car from them. Forgive me the language, Lord. What kinda TV you got? That's checkmate, I believe." 

"What kind of sissy can't drive a 3-on-the-tree? Didn't you to to high school?"

One of the greatest men, I ever knew. An electrician with time on a belt-fed. If you didn't take the time to know one, you can't understand.


----------



## CJ

Joliver said:


> Hahaha! Good one.
> 
> Unrelated, where abouts, roughly speaking, would you say you usually sleep?


My bed. 🤔 Trying to see where you're going with this one...


----------



## Hughinn

Joliver said:


> Just remember fam, on "Remembrance Day" (Canada's Veterans Day), this happened...but it is not dogma....*iT's sCiEnCe nOt hAtE bIgOt!!!!!!*
> 
> View attachment 15187
> 
> 
> As best I can remember the quote:
> 
> "Not one damn fine young man--the best the world has ever or will ever see--would have stormed Normandy had they known these people would benefit from their spilt blood. Not one."
> 
> ---Petty Officer Jeffers O.
> USS Tennessee. Battle of Layte Gulf 1944. Battle of Iwo Jima 1945. My friend. Rest in peace, buddy.
> 
> Other quotes from him:
> 
> "I fought those mother fuckers in the Pacific all day and all night and my god damn grand daughter buys a god damn car from them. Forgive me the language, Lord. What kinda TV you got? That's checkmate, I believe."
> 
> "What kind of sissy can't drive a 3-on-the-tree? Didn't you to to high school?"
> 
> One of the greatest men, I ever knew. An electrician with time on a belt-fed. If you didn't take the time to know one, you can't understand.


Sounds like my dad.  

I still hear him in my head ....


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Jet Labs said:


> It's actually the stupid and ignorant vaxxed people who keep spreading the virus because once they get the jabs they think they're invincible and quit wearing masks and distancing, going to house parties and cramming into cars together etc


Meh. Not so much stupid and ignorant. More “misguided and uppity”. Lol. Yea, they got their “super powers”.


----------



## Skullcrusher

There is some ulterior motive to all of this. Maybe it's to force mail in ballots. Maybe it's just money. Maybe it's something else. Or it could be a combination of things.

Since when does the government care so much about our health?

They have already made it painfully clear that they don't care if we die from being vaccinated.

So what could be the purpose of this?









						Vermont has the highest vaccination rate in the country. So why are cases surging?
					

Why COVID-19 cases are surging in Vermont, which is one of the most vaccinated states in the country.




					abcnews.go.com
				












						Grow and eat your own vaccines?
					

The future of vaccines may look more like eating a salad than getting a shot in the arm. UC Riverside scientists are studying whether they can turn edible plants like lettuce into mRNA vaccine factories.




					news.ucr.edu


----------



## Jet Labs

Skullcrusher said:


> There is some ulterior motive to all of this. Maybe it's to force mail in ballots. Maybe it's just money. Maybe it's something else. Or it could be a combination of things.
> 
> Since when does the government care so much about our health?
> 
> They have already made it painfully clear that they don't care if we die from being vaccinated.
> 
> So what could be the purpose of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vermont has the highest vaccination rate in the country. So why are cases surging?
> 
> 
> Why COVID-19 cases are surging in Vermont, which is one of the most vaccinated states in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grow and eat your own vaccines?
> 
> 
> The future of vaccines may look more like eating a salad than getting a shot in the arm. UC Riverside scientists are studying whether they can turn edible plants like lettuce into mRNA vaccine factories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.ucr.edu



It's money and power. If governments actually cared about the health of their citizens they wouldn't allow the sale of cigarettes. 

Moderate amounts of alcohol are safe, but there's no safe amount of cigarettes imho.


----------



## Swiper.

Skullcrusher said:


> There is some ulterior motive to all of this. Maybe it's to force mail in ballots. Maybe it's just money. Maybe it's something else. Or it could be a combination of things.
> 
> Since when does the government care so much about our health?
> 
> They have already made it painfully clear that they don't care if we die from being vaccinated.
> 
> So what could be the purpose of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vermont has the highest vaccination rate in the country. So why are cases surging?
> 
> 
> Why COVID-19 cases are surging in Vermont, which is one of the most vaccinated states in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grow and eat your own vaccines?
> 
> 
> The future of vaccines may look more like eating a salad than getting a shot in the arm. UC Riverside scientists are studying whether they can turn edible plants like lettuce into mRNA vaccine factories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.ucr.edu



I think it’s all about having as many people as they can to live in constant fear. that way the government can control them much easier. if you look around it’s working. we are a nation of sheep. 

I still see people driving in their cars all by themselves with their masks on. the majority of people still think masks stop the spread of Covid. they are living in constant fear because they can’t think or research for themselves. they just blindly follow what the government tells them out of fear. 

in the state of Illinois Covid cases were going down when the governor put in place mask mandates even if your vaccinated. now cases are up about 22% to 25%. it’s just more evidence masks do absolutely nothing. The governor puts a mask mandates in place to get people living in fear so he can sign as many executive orders and emergency orders he wants to further his political agenda.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Governments trying to kill their own people is nothing new . We’re being put through a population reduction experiment.. who is dumb enough to get a untest experimental drug because politicians told u to do it.. that’s just sad


----------



## JoelR314

flenser said:


> No, hospital prevention isn't the definition of a vaccine. And vaccines "have always been about" ending epidemics. Nothing more or less.
> 
> The family of COVID vaccines currently available aren't up to the task of ending the pandemic. That should be painfully obvious to everyone by now. It's no longer even a topic worthy of debate.
> 
> But I do agree with you that the various COVID jabs are technically vaccines. As I said before the only reason I responded was to point out your erroneous comparison to preventing infection (ending epidemics) and preventing hospitalization (perpetuating epidemics).  But a vaccine can certainly be used to achieve any of those goals.


Yes but the comparison that I made was that they are both vaccines. I did not say "I compare a Covid vaccine which prevents hospitalizations and a polio vaccine  which is 99% effective on a one to one ratio"? Obviously they differ in effectiveness. The only comparison is that they are vaccines. Any other comparison claim is something I did not make.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

JoelR314 said:


> Yes but the comparison that I made was that they are both vaccines. I did not say "I compare a Covid vaccine which prevents hospitalizations and a polio vaccine  which is 99% effective on a one to one ratio"? Obviously they differ in effectiveness. The only comparison is that they are vaccines. Any other comparison claim is something I did not make.


You make me want to catch covid and die. It’d be a lot less painful than reading your argumentative posts. 😵


----------



## JoelR314

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You make me want to catch covid and die. It’d be a lot less painful than reading your argumentative posts. 😵


As if reading your personal complaints are so much more enlightening.......
I was accused of making a comparison I didn't. I responded.
But yeah, thanks for keeping me up to speed on your feelings.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

JoelR314 said:


> As if reading your personal complaints are so much more enlightening.......
> I was accused of making a comparison I didn't. I responded.
> But yeah, thanks for keeping me up to speed on your feelings.


I make my feelings known.

You’re wishy-washy.

The “vaccine” is the dumbest medical “advancement” of all time. You can’t compare it to other vaccines. This one loses effectiveness over time, which is why they surprised everyone with boosters. No one that got the vax knew they were making such a long term commitment. Any other “medical treatment” that was as ineffective as these vaccines would have been pulled already.

It’s not a vaccine. Fully vaxed people are still catching covid multiple times, they’re  being hospitalized, some are dying. A vaccine would wipe out the disease like we did with smallpox, polio, the measles. Covid will be around for as long as they can continue to warp the science and scare everyone. When people decide they’ve had enough of this bullshit, it’ll magically disappear.

Quit arguing semantics. Are you for it or against it?


----------



## flenser

JoelR314 said:


> Yes but the comparison that I made was that they are both vaccines. I did not say "I compare a Covid vaccine which prevents hospitalizations and a polio vaccine  which is 99% effective on a one to one ratio"? Obviously they differ in effectiveness. The only comparison is that they are vaccines. Any other comparison claim is something I did not make.


I got your meaning immediately when I read your original comparison post. You were trying to say the two vaccines are different only by degree, and that is simply untrue. 

To be specific, one vaccine actually works and is reasonably safe while the other is not effective at all and harms literally everyone who receives it. It's essentially a fraud, so it's not surprising so many are saying it's not really a vaccine.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I wanna mix and match !


----------



## JoelR314

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I make my feelings known.
> 
> You’re wishy-washy.
> 
> The “vaccine” is the dumbest medical “advancement” of all time. You can’t compare it to other vaccines. This one loses effectiveness over time, which is why they surprised everyone with boosters. No one that got the vax knew they were making such a long term commitment. Any other “medical treatment” that was as ineffective as these vaccines would have been pulled already.
> 
> It’s not a vaccine. Fully vaxed people are still catching covid multiple times, they’re  being hospitalized, some are dying. A vaccine would wipe out the disease like we did with smallpox, polio, the measles. Covid will be around for as long as they can continue to warp the science and scare everyone. When people decide they’ve had enough of this bullshit, it’ll magically disappear.
> 
> Quit arguing semantics. Are you for it or against it?


I'm wishy washy? First you can't bear my post and now you want more information? Then you admonish me for an argumentative post and follow up with an argumentative post?

What you say above is demonstrably incorrect. All vaccines differ in length of effectiveness and side effects. Some are so bad they were taken off the market. They were still vaccines. Making decisions based on anecdotal information or crank evidence is why people believe in all sorts of ridiculous stuff.

What I'm for or against is meaningless, I'm trying to understand what evidence suggests. It's the evidence that is wishy-washy.
Yes people with the vaccine are still having issues with Covid, but would it have been worse fro them if they had not been vaccinated? To insist people take a side when the evidence may be suspect makes this issue no different than a religious argument.
In science when there is opposing evidence the correct position is to be unsure.


----------



## JoelR314

flenser said:


> I got your meaning immediately when I read your original comparison post. You were trying to say the two vaccines are different only by degree, and that is simply untrue.
> 
> To be specific, one vaccine actually works and is reasonably safe while the other is not effective at all and harms literally everyone who receives it. It's essentially a fraud, so it's not surprising so many are saying it's not really a vaccine.


Well now you are going a step further and claiming it's a fraud. I thought we just agreed it was an actual vaccine? Most vaccines cause mild cold-like symptoms so that isn't an argument that it's not a vaccine? There is information claiming the Covid vac does help greatly with hospitalization. You can say that's all mis-information, maybe it is but that cannot be proven yet. Yes it's does differ by degrees. There have been worse vaccines that had to be removed from use, they were still vaccines? There was a flu vaccine that gave over 40 million people a serious disease, vaccines can suck. Covid was clearly rushed and maybe it's a crap vaccine?

It's not as effective as many other vaccines but hopefully it doesn't harm as many people as some older vaccines. I think there is decent evidence that it reduces hospitalization from the variant.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

JoelR314 said:


> I'm wishy washy? First you can't bear my post and now you want more information? Then you admonish me for an argumentative post and follow up with an argumentative post?
> 
> What you say above is demonstrably incorrect. All vaccines differ in length of effectiveness and side effects. Some are so bad they were taken off the market. They were still vaccines. Making decisions based on anecdotal information or crank evidence is why people believe in all sorts of ridiculous stuff.
> 
> What I'm for or against is meaningless, I'm trying to understand what evidence suggests. It's the evidence that is wishy-washy.
> Yes people with the vaccine are still having issues with Covid, but would it have been worse fro them if they had not been vaccinated? To insist people take a side when the evidence may be suspect makes this issue no different than a religious argument.
> In science when there is opposing evidence the correct position is to be unsure.


So…. You’re neither for or against the vax? Ok. Noted. 

Evidence can suggest whatever it wants. Scientific studies cost money. Science isn’t altruistic. It’s not pure. The “experts say” is the way our media tells the story. If opposing research was actually backed by the same amount of funding, then we would see a fair and balanced performance of scientific research and study. The pharmaceutical companies are multi-billion dollar corporations that are profiting substantially. They have the financial resources to “study” the effectiveness of the vax. Far more resources than concerned doctors and scientists that are seeking donations and private support. 

Science a one-sided story now. As corrupt as it can be. Multi-billion dollar companies don’t give a fuck about anything other than profit.


----------



## JoelR314

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So…. You’re neither for or against the vax? Ok. Noted.
> 
> Evidence can suggest whatever it wants. Scientific studies cost money. Science isn’t altruistic. It’s not pure. The “experts say” is the way our media tells the story. If opposing research was actually backed by the same amount of funding, then we would see a fair and balanced performance of scientific research and study. The pharmaceutical companies are multi-billion dollar corporations that are profiting substantially. They have the financial resources to “study” the effectiveness of the vax. Far more resources than concerned doctors and scientists that are seeking donations and private support.
> 
> Science a one-sided story now. As corrupt as it can be. Multi-billion dollar companies don’t give a fuck about anything other than profit.


I agree when it comes to the medical and pharma science it's subject to corruption. We have seen this over and over. I have been given false information about medications due to corrupt studies. It is difficult to know what the truths are about this pandemic.


----------



## flenser

JoelR314 said:


> Well now you are going a step further and claiming it's a fraud. I thought we just agreed it was an actual vaccine? Most vaccines cause mild cold-like symptoms so that isn't an argument that it's not a vaccine? There is information claiming the Covid vac does help greatly with hospitalization. You can say that's all mis-information, maybe it is but that cannot be proven yet. Yes it's does differ by degrees. There have been worse vaccines that had to be removed from use, they were still vaccines? There was a flu vaccine that gave over 40 million people a serious disease, vaccines can suck. Covid was clearly rushed and maybe it's a crap vaccine?
> 
> It's not as effective as many other vaccines but hopefully it doesn't harm as many people as some older vaccines. I think there is decent evidence that it reduces hospitalization from the variant.


I didn't say it wasn't a vaccine, I said the vaccine is a fraud (all the COVID vaccines). It can't stop the pandemic. There is no chance of that. None.

Whether that was known in the beginning is something for historians to discuss when looking back at this pathetic period in Western civilization, but it's very well known now. The fact the makers, the media, the politicians, et. al. are still pushing these vaccines is what makes them frauds.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Dr. Fauci Admits Vaccines Did Not Work as Advertised and that Vaccinated Are in Great Danger Today (VIDEO)
					

It should be clear by now that the pandemic will not end until Dr. Fauci is removed and replaced. For over a year Dr. Fauci has blocked successful treatments and over-promised on ineffective vaccines.  But at least Big Pharma made record profits.  On Friday Dr. Fauci told The New York Times...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				












						Pro Football COVID Update: Green Bay QB Rodgers Back Today After Taking Ivermectin, Pittsburgh QB Roethlisberger Vaccinated But Out with COVID
					

COVID Craziness continues in the NFL.  Green Bay Packer QB Aaron Rodgers is back playing this week after testing positive for COVID this past week and not being vaccinated.  Pittsburgh Steeler QB Ben Roethlisberger is out after contracting COVID after being vaccinated. JD Rucker at the Freedom...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Freakmidd

JoelR314 said:


> Yes but the comparison that I made was that they are both vaccines. I did not say "I compare a Covid vaccine which prevents hospitalizations and a polio vaccine  which is 99% effective on a one to one ratio"? Obviously they differ in effectiveness. The only comparison is that they are vaccines. Any other comparison claim is something I did not make.


Semantics..

Call it what you want but "the jab" has proven to be next to useless, and in some cases dangerous. If not for political support it would have already been abandoned, and just maybe a truly effective "vaccine" might be produced.. 

Instead, these companies are allowed to rake in cash because THEIR OWN studies suggest that "booster shots" are required for continued "protection" from a virus that is slightly more dangerous then a seasonal flu.


----------



## Jet Labs

Anyone else see this bullshit?

https://globalnews.ca/news/8372755/austria-covid-lockdown-unvaccinated/


Citizens are being stopped by police and asked to provide their papers

This is absolutely atrocious and will be adopted by others countries as well I'm sure. I am absolutely disgusted by this shit guys.


----------



## flenser

Jet Labs said:


> Anyone else see this bullshit?
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8372755/austria-covid-lockdown-unvaccinated/
> 
> 
> Citizens are being stopped by police and asked to provide their papers
> 
> This is absolutely atrocious and will be adopted by others countries as well I'm sure. I am absolutely disgusted by this shit guys.


This is nothing new. They have had "sobriety check points" in my state since the early 90's.


----------



## flenser

I've been saying the vaccines have failed to stop the pandemic (no surprise there),  and that everyone knows it. Here is more confirmation of that... (emphasis mine).

All Of A Sudden The CDC Has Stopped Talking About Herd Immunity​...

“Thinking that we’ll be able to achieve some kind of threshold where there’ll be no more transmission of infections may not be possible,” he said to a panel that advises the CDC last week.

*While Jones says vaccines are effective against Covid, "even if vaccination were universal, the coronavirus would probably continue to spread," the report says. *

Ergo, herd immunity seems to now be off the table. “We would discourage” thinking in terms of “a strict goal,” Jones said. 

Dr. Oliver Brooks, a member of the CDC’s Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices told the L.A. Times that “we do need to increase” the uptake of Covid shots. 

Brooks admitted that the focus moving away from herd immunity “*almost makes you less motivated to get more people vaccinated.*”

...


----------



## Bro Bundy

these vaccines are gonna kick off the real pandemic


----------



## Jet Labs

flenser said:


> This is nothing new. They have had "sobriety check points" in my state since the early 90's.



Vehicle check points or just random citizens walking about?


----------



## flenser

Jet Labs said:


> Vehicle check points or just random citizens walking about?


They can do both now, depending on the city. I was detained once briefly in a city park, but no one asked me for ID. I did have to raise my shirt to show I didn't have a concealed weapon, and the cop patted my bare belly with his hand, I assume to humiliate me further.


----------



## TiredandHot

I've been researching the serious side effects affecting many people, which you don't hear about anywhere on the news. It's like Russian roulette, Hitting some but many are fine. There's a telegram channel with fb, Twitter  and gofundme posts and it's extremely sad reading the stories. I can't personally take a chance with it, especially considering it doesn't even work.


----------



## MrBafner

TiredandHot said:


> I've been researching the serious side effects affecting many people, which you don't hear about anywhere on the news. It's like Russian roulette, Hitting some but many are fine. There's a telegram channel with fb, Twitter  and gofundme posts and it's extremely sad reading the stories. I can't personally take a chance with it, especially considering it doesn't even work.


You mean ones like this guys is doing?
IS THE VACCINE SAFE FOR PREGNANT WOMEN?​


----------



## Hughinn

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I make my feelings known.
> 
> You’re wishy-washy.
> 
> The “vaccine” is the dumbest medical “advancement” of all time. You can’t compare it to other vaccines. This one loses effectiveness over time, which is why they surprised everyone with boosters. No one that got the vax knew they were making such a long term commitment. Any other “medical treatment” that was as ineffective as these vaccines would have been pulled already.
> 
> It’s not a vaccine. Fully vaxed people are still catching covid multiple times, they’re  being hospitalized, some are dying. A vaccine would wipe out the disease like we did with smallpox, polio, the measles. Covid will be around for as long as they can continue to warp the science and scare everyone. When people decide they’ve had enough of this bullshit, it’ll magically disappear.
> 
> Quit arguing semantics. Are you for it or against it?



Exactly the point. 

Covid will be around as long as the democrat party finds it useful. 

Science has nothing to do with it.


----------



## JoelR314

flenser said:


> I didn't say it wasn't a vaccine, I said the vaccine is a fraud (all the COVID vaccines). It can't stop the pandemic. There is no chance of that. None.
> 
> Whether that was known in the beginning is something for historians to discuss when looking back at this pathetic period in Western civilization, but it's very well known now. The fact the makers, the media, the politicians, et. al. are still pushing these vaccines is what makes them frauds.


The vaccine might suck, I said that. If you are saying if the vaccine cannot stop the pandemic therefore it's a fraud that is a strawman. It claims to reduce severity and spread. I don't see how there is enough information to draw a conclusion either way?


----------



## JoelR314

Freakmidd said:


> Semantics..
> 
> Call it what you want but "the jab" has proven to be next to useless, and in some cases dangerous. If not for political support it would have already been abandoned, and just maybe a truly effective "vaccine" might be produced..
> 
> Instead, these companies are allowed to rake in cash because THEIR OWN studies suggest that "booster shots" are required for continued "protection" from a virus that is slightly more dangerous then a seasonal flu.


I don't call it what I want, it's the definition.
The vaccine has not been proven to be great and it has not been proven to be useless.
I understand that many people have mild symptoms. At the same time several UFC fighters had very serious struggles with Covid. Maybe they were overtrained? Anecdotal evidence works both ways.


----------



## Fvckinashman

Yep, I did. to each their own. Get it or don't, doesn't affect me


----------



## Freakmidd

JoelR314 said:


> I don't call it what I want, it's the definition.
> The vaccine has not been proven to be great and it has not been proven to be useless.
> I understand that many people have mild symptoms. At the same time several UFC fighters had very serious struggles with Covid. Maybe they were overtrained? Anecdotal evidence works both ways.



It's what you've been told.. and that's why I said "next to useless". 

You can't believe everything your told by the people that are trying to sell you something! 

Many more have survived Covid then not.

Sometimes you have to be objective.. see both sides of an argument, and make your own informed decision. 

In the end if you're comfortable with your decision.. Then I guess that's all that matters.

I think my decision is obvious..


----------



## flenser

JoelR314 said:


> The vaccine might suck, I said that. If you are saying if the vaccine cannot stop the pandemic therefore it's a fraud that is a strawman. It claims to reduce severity and spread. I don't see how there is enough information to draw a conclusion either way?


The purveyors of the vaccine claimed it would end the pandemic. They know that is not true. That makes it a fraud. Are you really this dense, or are you arguing just to be arguing?


----------



## Janoy Cresva

flenser said:


> The purveyors of the vaccine claimed it would end the pandemic. They know that is not true. That makes it a fraud. Are you really this dense, or are you arguing just to be arguing?


Brb don't like the definition so let's just change it.

A vaccine that doesn't stop you from catching it nor spreading it. Oh wow!! Now the survival rate is 99.999999 instead of 99.8899


----------



## ccpro

DEADlifter said:


> I'm getting the first of the two shots tomorrow.  Has anyone else here received the vaccine?


No, eventually I'll think I'll feel the pressure to do so.  Had covid from the second strain, got the monoclonal shots and had very little effects.  I was lucky, I know healthy people that have died.  I'm in FL so not as much pressure to do it.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Covid-19 Outbreak Kills 8 Fully Vaxxed Residents at Connecticut Nursing Home
					

A Covid outbreak at a Connecticut nursing home has killed 8 fully vaccinated residents and infected 89 others. Among the 89 people infected at Geer Village Senior Community in Canaan, 87 were fully vaccinated. “Despite the highly infectious nature of this disease, our employees were able to...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## flenser

Oh man, now even Bill Gates agrees the vaccines suck.

"We didn’t have vaccines that block transmission. We got vaccines that help you with your health, but they only slightly reduce the transmission. We need new ways of doing vaccines." - Bill Gates


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

flenser said:


> Oh man, now even Bill Gates agrees the vaccines suck.
> 
> "We didn’t have vaccines that block transmission. We got vaccines that help you with your health, but they only slightly reduce the transmission. We need new ways of doing vaccines." - Bill Gates


Of course. He wants in on the action! Use the Bill Gates vax instead. Bwahaha.


----------



## Nickadi13

BREAKING NEWS: Pfizer Hid from Public the Number of Deaths in COVID Clinical Trials -- Actual Number Was 21 Which Was 6 More than was Reported and 4 More than Unvaccinated Group
					

Pfizer lied about the number of individuals who died during thir COVID vaccine trials. The actual number of deaths during the clinical trials was 21 not 16 as was originally reported. This was four more deaths than the clinical trials control group. So Pfizer lied about their deadly trials and...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## flenser

figures..
FDA Asks Federal Judge to Grant it Until the Year 2076 to Fully Release Pfizer’s COVID-19 Vaccine Data​


----------



## GymRat79

My wife and I had Covid together back in August of 2020. Ever since then haven't caught anything or been sick at all. When we had Covid it felt like the common mild flu/cold I had experienced the last 42 years of my life the few times that I've been sick.  I will not be getting the vaccine in the near future as I guess people would consider me old school for believing in natural immunity.  Maybe one day down the road but I've never ever had the flu shot so to be honest I probably won't ever get one. If they ever mandate it for things such as flying domestic I'll just drive instead. Going to sporting events and live concerts don't mean enough to me to get vaccinated right now.


----------



## TiredandHot

Janoy Cresva said:


> Brb don't like the definition so let's just change it.
> 
> A vaccine that doesn't stop you from catching it nor spreading it. Oh wow!! Now the survival rate is 99.999999 instead of 99.8899


Were you a member on vicious labs forum years ago? I know your name from a past forum somewhere...


----------



## Thegoofjuice

I got the vaccine because I was pretty much forced to do so because of working at the Veterans Affairs and so far I don’t have any negative effects that I can tell. Idk how great it is overall though since I do have a few coworkers at another job I work still got covid after being fully vaccinated.


----------



## flenser

Sorry, Christmas is canceled this year...

93%-Vaccinated Ireland Has Gone Back Into 'Partial Lockdown', Including Midnight Curfew​


----------



## Bro Bundy

Nerd and geeks are the tough guys in 2021... dr fuicci is the sexiest man alive .. bill gates is a alpha male ... It’s gonna be time to take up arms against these cunts


----------



## Janoy Cresva

TiredandHot said:


> Were you a member on vicious labs forum years ago? I know your name from a past forum somewhere...


No. I was on the misc for 9 years but I had a different username


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

farfuxfarrh said:


> More than 70% of adults in the U.S. are fully vaccinated against COVID-19. Children started receiving their vaccines in early November, and booster shots may be on the way for most Americans. COVID-19 cases dropped after the vaccines were introduced in the spring. But on Facebook, some still doubt whether the shots work. "Since the (vaccine) doesn't stop you from getting it or spreading it... How ...are you actually protecting others," reads text in a Nov. 13 post from a page called The Lion's Roar. The post accumulated more than 69,000 shares within four days. Similar claims have racked up tens of thousands of interactions on Facebook and Instagram over the past month, according to CrowdTangle, a social media insights tool.
> telehealth in rural areas http:// curogram.com /blog/ telemedicine-in-rural-areas
> In clinical trials, all three vaccines authorized in the U.S. were found to be safe and effective at preventing severe COVID-19 cases. Since then, public health officials have acknowledged the shots aren't 100% effective at preventing infection – and research suggests immunity wanes over time. But that doesn't mean the COVID-19 vaccines are worthless. Experts and public health officials say they do protect people from getting infected and spreading the virus.


Yea “experts and public health officials”. No thanks. I’ll wait for Pfizer to release all their data to the public… 500 pages per month… fully disclosed by 2076. 

Covid numbers rise and fall in 2 month cycles. The vaccine has ZERO to do with decreasing covid cases. If the vax worked then vaxed people wouldn’t be catching and spreading covid. Yet here we are almost a year after these bullshit vaccines were released. Covid is STILL the lead story.


----------



## wsmwannabe

I got the first shot 13 days ago and have had mild, but increasingly more painful, headaches since then, and very mild, but semi frequent, chest pains (I’ve seldom had chest pains in my life and in the last 13 days I’ve probably had as many chest pains as I have in my previous 33.5 years of life, even with AAS use). I got an offer today for another job that does not require vaccines for employment, so I can tell my current company to go fuck themselves and I’m not getting the second shot.


----------



## Thegoofjuice

Janoy Cresva said:


> No. I was on the misc for 9 years but I had a different username


Swimming in the lakes of piss.


----------



## Joliver

wsmwannabe said:


> I got the first shot 13 days ago and have had mild, but increasingly more painful, headaches since then, and very mild, but semi frequent, chest pains (I’ve seldom had chest pains in my life and in the last 13 days I’ve probably had as many chest pains as I have in my previous 33.5 years of life, even with AAS use). I got an offer today for another job that does not require vaccines for employment, so I can tell my current company to go fuck themselves and I’m not getting the second shot.



May want to get that chest pain issue checked out.  After the Joe Rogan show shenanigans with CNN's resident Pfizer drug rep, myocarditis became a normalized side effect associated with the vaccine. Like it is some transient inconvenience. It's not. It's a big deal. 

It shouldn't be normalized, especially in athletes or AAS users. It's dead heart muscle.


----------



## wsmwannabe

Joliver said:


> May want to get that chest pain issue checked out.  After the Joe Rogan show shenanigans with CNN's resident Pfizer drug rep, myocarditis became a normalized side effect associated with the vaccine. Like it is some transient inconvenience. It's not. It's a big deal.
> 
> It shouldn't be normalized, especially in athletes or AAS users. It's dead heart muscle.


I have an appointment with my doc on the 29th so I’ll be sure to bring it up to her then


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## notsoswoleCPA

Mrs. NotSoSwole and I are taking the Moderna boosters on Saturday.  Her work requires her to have it, and indirectly requires me to have it being I am in the same household as her.  Since I was in the running for some Government contract work, I decided it is best that I get it because proof of vaccination is required as a condition of employment.

Plus, tomorrow marks the one year anniversary of when I was infected with COVID and I am still not back to my old self yet....  Yeah, I took the test on the 22nd, but I fell ill on the 20th with the headaches and fever...  Regardless, knowing what I know now, I'll take that jab!


----------



## Skullcrusher

EXCLUSIVE: European Medicines Agency Data Shows 1,163,356 Adverse Drug Reactions and 30,551 Fatalities by COVID-19 Vaccinations
					

The official European Union database of suspected drug reaction website is now reporting 30,551 fatalities and 1,163,356 adverse drug reactions from COVID vaccines Pfizer, Moderna, Johnson & Johnson, and AztraZeneca through November 13, 2021 based on the data submitted to its system. According...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## wsmwannabe

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Mrs. NotSoSwole and I are taking the Moderna boosters on Saturday.  Her work requires her to have it, and indirectly requires me to have it being I am in the same household as her.  Since I was in the running for some Government contract work, I decided it is best that I get it because proof of vaccination is required as a condition of employment.
> 
> Plus, tomorrow marks the one year anniversary of when I was infected with COVID and I am still not back to my old self yet....  Yeah, I took the test on the 22nd, but I fell ill on the 20th with the headaches and fever...  Regardless, knowing what I know now, I'll take that jab!


So you got COVID before or after getting the first two shots? or was it after the booster?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Mrs. NotSoSwole and I are taking the Moderna boosters on Saturday.  Her work requires her to have it, and indirectly requires me to have it being I am in the same household as her.  Since I was in the running for some Government contract work, I decided it is best that I get it because proof of vaccination is required as a condition of employment.
> 
> Plus, tomorrow marks the one year anniversary of when I was infected with COVID and I am still not back to my old self yet....  Yeah, I took the test on the 22nd, but I fell ill on the 20th with the headaches and fever...  Regardless, knowing what I know now, I'll take that jab!


I had covid 2 weeks ago. After experiencing how mild covid was for me, I won’t ever consider taking the jab. 

It hits everyone differently yet the “experts” haven’t even looked into figuring out why. There must be something common about the people that get covid badly. It was like a common cold for me. I hope you get better.


----------



## Methyl mike

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Mrs. NotSoSwole and I are taking the Moderna boosters on Saturday.  Her work requires her to have it, and indirectly requires me to have it being I am in the same household as her.  Since I was in the running for some Government contract work, I decided it is best that I get it because proof of vaccination is required as a condition of employment.
> 
> Plus, tomorrow marks the one year anniversary of when I was infected with COVID and I am still not back to my old self yet....  Yeah, I took the test on the 22nd, but I fell ill on the 20th with the headaches and fever...  Regardless, knowing what I know now, I'll take that jab!


I got the Moderna along with my parents and my 83 year old landlord/best friend and no complaints. 

I see the tinfoil hatters sprouting up here, spreading their lies and trying to justify their socially irresponsible actions. But what are you gonna do I mean there's no law against stupidity...yet


----------



## Methyl mike

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I had covid 2 weeks ago. After experiencing how mild covid was for me, I won’t ever consider taking the jab.
> 
> It hits everyone differently yet the “experts” haven’t even looked into figuring out why. There must be something common about the people that get covid badly. It was like a common cold for me. I hope you get better.


The common denominator seems to be obesity as far as I can tell.


----------



## lifter6973

Swiper. said:


> I think it’s all about having as many people as they can to live in constant fear. that way the government can control them much easier. if you look around it’s working. we are a nation of sheep.
> 
> I still see people driving in their cars all by themselves with their masks on. the majority of people still think masks stop the spread of Covid. they are living in constant fear because they can’t think or research for themselves. they just blindly follow what the government tells them out of fear.
> 
> in the state of Illinois Covid cases were going down when the governor put in place mask mandates even if your vaccinated. now cases are up about 22% to 25%. it’s just more evidence masks do absolutely nothing. The governor puts a mask mandates in place to get people living in fear so he can sign as many executive orders and emergency orders he wants to further his political agenda.


As far as I can tell though, the good thing is  that the mandates aren't really enforced.


----------



## lifter6973

Methyl mike said:


> The common denominator seems to be obesity as far as I can tell.


not just that, any comorbidity increases your chances to succumb to Covid symptoms.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Methyl mike said:


> I got the Moderna along with my parents and my 83 year old landlord/best friend and no complaints.
> 
> I see the tinfoil hatters sprouting up here, spreading their lies and trying to justify their socially irresponsible actions. But what are you gonna do I mean there's no law against stupidity...yet


Who are you calling stupid?

How is choosing not to get vaxed “socially irresponsible”? People that are vaxed can still catch and spread covid. Being vaxed isn’t “socially responsible”. I’ll give you a cookie and a pat on the back if you want though.


----------



## Methyl mike

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who are you calling stupid?
> 
> How is choosing not to get vaxed “socially irresponsible”? People that are vaxed can still catch and spread covid. Being vaxed isn’t “socially responsible”. I’ll give you a cookie and a pat on the back if you want though.




I didn't want the vaccine ive said this before but it is socially appropriate, it fals under the "doing all we can to help each other against a common enemy" category. 

 You are simply being selfish by not getting it. You don't even have a compelling argument you just don't think it will help you so fuck it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Methyl mike said:


> I didn't want the vaccine ive said this before but it is socially appropriate, it fals under the "doing all we can to help each other against a common enemy" category.
> 
> You are simply being selfish by not getting it. You don't even have a compelling argument you just don't think it will help you so fuck it.


My compelling argument is simple. I don’t need it and made my own choice not to get it. Everyone should have that choice. 

You as a vaxed person can still spread the virus to 80 year old grandmom and kill her so see if that virtue signal of yours, illuminates you  better shoved up your ass.

The vaccine is not effective in stopping or slowing covid. Me being unvaxed effects NOBODY else. It’s assholes that regurgitate that CNN bullshit that make this so fucking contentious. It would have been over a year ago if the “experts” did absolutely nothing.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

wsmwannabe said:


> So you got COVID before or after getting the first two shots? or was it after the booster?


I caught COVID a year ago when I didn't qualify for the vaccine.  I experienced lingering symptoms for 5 months and it was suggested that I take the vaccine because my immune system was having a hard time clearing the remnants of the virus from my system.  Oddly, I started feeling better a couple of weeks after receiving the vaccine in April.  Keep in mind, the COVID part was more like the flu to me, but the pneumonia afterward was the real ass kicker that nearly did me in.

Prior to the vaccine, I was experiencing an increased heart rate, low blood pressure, low body temperature, extreme fatigue, headaches, severe brain fog (like I was drunk or drugged), and phantom smells (mostly burning wood smoke or cigarette smoke).  The vaccine helped clear up some of the symptoms and allow me to resume a somewhat normal life.

Unfortunately, I still experience phantom smells, headaches, and fatigue till this very day.


----------



## wsmwannabe

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I had covid 2 weeks ago. After experiencing how mild covid was for me, I won’t ever consider taking the jab.
> 
> It hits everyone differently yet the “experts” haven’t even looked into figuring out why. There must be something common about the people that get covid badly. It was like a common cold for me. I hope you get better.


Without going way off the rails for my explanation, I firmly believe that there are many different small sicknesses there are being grouped into COVID, that is what I believe is the reason that “COVID” is manifesting itself in a multitude of ways, because most of it isn’t actually covid


----------



## Skullcrusher

wsmwannabe said:


> Without going way off the rails for my explanation, I firmly believe that there are many different small sicknesses there are being grouped into COVID, that is what I believe is the reason that “COVID” is manifesting itself in a multitude of ways, because most of it isn’t actually covid


The very first covid tests detected the common cold and seasonal flu as covid positive. That is why when you examine the numbers for flu on the CDC website, it appears as if the regular flu just ceased to exist.

They have better covid tests now that do not detect all the false positives. When and where they started using them I do not know.

So yeah!


----------



## wsmwannabe

Methyl mike said:


> I didn't want the vaccine ive said this before but it is socially appropriate, it fals under the "doing all we can to help each other against a common enemy" category.
> 
> You are simply being selfish by not getting it. You don't even have a compelling argument you just don't think it will help you so fuck it.


I don’t know how it’s socially appropriate to get a “vaccine” that doesn’t really do anything. Hell I can’t even remember the last time I got a flu vaccine, but I’ve never been called stupid or shouted down for that.

If public health is my personal responsibility, then I am well within my rights… hell I’m obligated to smack a McDonald cheeseburger out of someone’s hands.

Freedom of choice isn’t selfish, demanding everyone give up bodily autonomy because you’re scared IS selfish.


----------



## wsmwannabe

Also @Methyl mike before you ask, I am staunchly against the jab and have been since day 1, but I respect people’s decision to get it if they choose to because they believe it’s best for their health.

I made the mistake of getting the first shot (Pfizer) due to my job situation and have been dealing with headaches and heart pains (both of which are quite mild but were more or less non existent before getting the jab) and I am 100% refusing the second jab, and the company I work for can eat my dick. My doctor has already refused to write me a medical exemption letter even after telling them of the side effects of the first shot. The VA docs response was “well we don’t know that the shot causes these issues”.

There are a multitude of reasons people are refusing the jab, and the very real medical side effects are just one of the many reasons.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

wsmwannabe said:


> Without going way off the rails for my explanation, I firmly believe that there are many different small sicknesses there are being grouped into COVID, that is what I believe is the reason that “COVID” is manifesting itself in a multitude of ways, because most of it isn’t actually covid


If I told you how many of my post-COVID symptoms were blamed on having COVID, you wouldn't believe me.  Even my dentist blamed my bleeding gums on having COVID due to the total body inflammation that it caused in some of his patients...

EDIT:  The messed up thing is I couldn't get treatment for half the stuff I had going on post COVID because every freaking doctor just dismissed my issues as the results of having COVID.


----------



## wsmwannabe

notsoswoleCPA said:


> If I told you how many of my post-COVID symptoms were blamed on having COVID, you wouldn't believe me.  Even my dentist blamed my bleeding gums on having COVID due to the total body inflammation that it caused in some of his patients...
> 
> EDIT:  The messed up thing is I couldn't get treatment for half the stuff I had going on post COVID because every freaking doctor just dismissed my issues as the results of having COVID.


I had an uncle come REALLY close to dying from appendicitis, actually it was a fully ruptured appendix. He contracted covid and then developed severe abdominal pain. It was continually dismissed as COVID, FOR 5 FUCKING DAYS. After 5 days the hospital finally admitted him when they realized his appendix was ruptured from 5 days earlier.

All of this fucking fear mongering and, frankly what I would call malpractice, has to stop. COVID is a blip on the radar relative to all of these other health issues that still exist. They didn’t all go away because covid is here.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Methyl mike said:


> I see the tinfoil hatters sprouting up here, spreading their lies and trying to justify their socially irresponsible actions. But what are you gonna do I mean there's no law against stupidity...yet



If you believe the lies that mainstream media tells you then I can see why you would think that we are tinfoil hatters. But have you ever looked at any of the evidence to the contrary or do you just dismiss it as conspiracy theory because that's what you have been told to do?



Methyl mike said:


> I didn't want the vaccine ive said this before but it is socially appropriate, it fals under the "doing all we can to help each other against a common enemy" category.
> 
> You are simply being selfish by not getting it. You don't even have a compelling argument you just don't think it will help you so fuck it.



I would be willing to take ivermectin to defeat our common enemy. Ivermectin has almost eliminated covid in multiple countries now. Much higher rate of success than the covid vaccines. Why is socially appropriate only what they say it is?

If you think there are no compelling arguments then I highly recommend you to go through this thread and examine the evidence. Especially the stuff that you are sure you disagree with. You might be surprised.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

wsmwannabe said:


> I had an uncle come REALLY close to dying from appendicitis, actually it was a fully ruptured appendix. He contracted covid and then developed severe abdominal pain. It was continually dismissed as COVID, FOR 5 FUCKING DAYS. After 5 days the hospital finally admitted him when they realized his appendix was ruptured from 5 days earlier.
> 
> All of this fucking fear mongering and, frankly what I would call malpractice, has to stop. COVID is a blip on the radar relative to all of these other health issues that still exist. They didn’t all go away because covid is here.


Hopefully he did not develop gangrene.  In college, a good friend of mine though that it was just our night of partying that caused his abdominal pain and started feeling better, UNTIL, the fever kicked in.  It would seem that all that vomiting that he thought was caused by our excessive drinking turned out to be his appendix rupturing.  He spent TWELVE weeks in the hospital on IV antibiotics and had a couple of surgeries to remove necrotic tissue.


----------



## wsmwannabe

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Hopefully he did not develop gangrene.  In college, a good friend of mine though that it was just our night of partying that caused his abdominal pain and started feeling better, UNTIL, the fever kicked in.  It would seem that all that vomiting that he thought was caused by our excessive drinking turned out to be his appendix rupturing.  He spent TWELVE weeks in the hospital on IV antibiotics and had a couple of surgeries to remove necrotic tissue.


My uncles issue happened back in the summer, so he’s good now, but it was a bit scary at the time.


----------



## flenser

Methyl mike said:


> I got the Moderna along with my parents and my 83 year old landlord/best friend and no complaints.
> 
> I see the tinfoil hatters sprouting up here, spreading their lies and trying to justify their socially irresponsible actions. But what are you gonna do I mean there's no law against stupidity...yet


----------



## MrBafner

5.5 million Covid deaths ... 2.5 million people had recorded adverse reactions from the vaccine since 2020.

I bet there are millions more unrecorded people who had adverse reactions to the vaccine. Thing is, how many of those recorded 2.5 million people are listed in the 5.5 million Covid deaths?

No way am I having the jab, I've had all the other vaccinations to travel .. just don't have confidence in these current medications.


----------



## flenser

MrBafner said:


> 5.5 million Covid deaths ... 2.5 million people had recorded adverse reactions from the vaccine since 2020.
> 
> I bet there are millions more unrecorded people who had adverse reactions to the vaccine. Thing is, how many of those recorded 2.5 million people are listed in the 5.5 million Covid deaths?
> 
> No way am I having the jab, I've had all the other vaccinations to travel .. just don't have confidence in these current medications.


5.5 million deaths _*with* _COVID. I don't for a second buy those were all or even mostly caused _*by *_COVID.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Methyl mike said:


> I got the Moderna along with my parents and my 83 year old landlord/best friend and no complaints.
> 
> I see the tinfoil hatters sprouting up here, spreading their lies and trying to justify their socially irresponsible actions. But what are you gonna do I mean there's no law against stupidity...yet


Explain to my why I should get the vaccination when it doesn't prevent me from contracting or spreading covid?
It eases the symptoms?
So my personal choice in no way effects anyone else but me. How is that socially irresponsible?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

flenser said:


> 5.5 million deaths _*with* _COVID. I don't for a second buy those were all or even mostly caused _*by *_COVID.


I'm certain that if I would have died, it would have been blamed on COVID even though it was technically pneumonia that would have done me in.  I forget the exact fever that I had with COVID, but I ran a temperature around 102 for 14 day straight.  

After 14 days, it went as high as 104 and it felt like I was slowly drowning in my own body.  Even then, my GP refused to see me in his office, and did a telemedicine appointment with me where they prescribed a bunch of drugs to treat pneumonia.  Basically, I was told if I didn't start getting better to go to the ER and not to call his office...


----------



## Methyl mike

wsmwannabe said:


> Also @Methyl mike before you ask, I am staunchly against the jab and have been since day 1, but I respect people’s decision to get it if they choose to because they believe it’s best for their health.
> 
> I made the mistake of getting the first shot (Pfizer) due to my job situation and have been dealing with headaches and heart pains (both of which are quite mild but were more or less non existent before getting the jab) and I am 100% refusing the second jab, and the company I work for can eat my dick. My doctor has already refused to write me a medical exemption letter even after telling them of the side effects of the first shot. The VA docs response was “well we don’t know that the shot causes these issues”.
> 
> There are a multitude of reasons people are refusing the jab, and the very real medical side effects are just one of the many reasons.


I was against it more than you are now. I live with an 83 year old man, my life would take a drastic turn for the worse if he suddenly dies. My decision to get the vaccine was purely risk vs reward IE I feel compelled to do everything I can so my cat and I have a place to sleep and call home. Now that some time has passed I don't regret it but I do feel it wasn't as much a choice as I wanted it to be.


----------



## Methyl mike

FlyingPapaya said:


> Explain to my why I should get the vaccination when it doesn't prevent me from contracting or spreading covid?
> It eases the symptoms?
> So my personal choice in no way effects anyone else but me. How is that socially irresponsible?


Fuck off


----------



## Hughinn

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I had covid 2 weeks ago. After experiencing how mild covid was for me, I won’t ever consider taking the jab.
> 
> It hits everyone differently yet the “experts” haven’t even looked into figuring out why. There must be something common about the people that get covid badly. It was like a common cold for me. I hope you get better.


Same here. 
I had covid three or do months ago. 

Just a flu to me.  Sick for three days or so, then fine. 

I don't need a god-damned government shot.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Methyl mike said:


> Fuck off


Did upset you?
You went through and used the shit post imoji on a number of my posts and in my journal.
If you disagree with me say something.

Back it up with facts.
Don't try and bully me through imoji use lol
You're a child

Edit: 
He's going through more and using the shit emoji lol. I just have rustled his feathers.


----------



## CJ

Methyl mike said:


> Fuck off





FlyingPapaya said:


> Did upset you?
> You went through and used the shit post imoji on a number of my posts and in my journal.
> If you disagree with me say something.
> 
> Back it up with facts.
> Don't try and bully me through imoji use lol
> You're a child
> 
> Edit:
> He's going through more and using the shit emoji lol. I just have rustled his feathers.


Before it gets ugly like in the chatbox, let's end this here please.

Thank you both in advance.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Methyl mike said:


> I was against it more than you are now. I live with an 83 year old man, my life would take a drastic turn for the worse if he suddenly dies. My decision to get the vaccine was purely risk vs reward IE I feel compelled to do everything I can so my cat and I have a place to sleep and call home. Now that some time has passed I don't regret it but I do feel it wasn't as much a choice as I wanted it to be.


Nobody cares that you got the vax or not. But you called the 30% to 40% unvaxed members here stupid tinfoil hatters. For no other reason than we simply choose not to get vaxed. So you can fuck off.


----------



## flenser

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'm certain that if I would have died, it would have been blamed on COVID even though it was technically pneumonia that would have done me in.  I forget the exact fever that I had with COVID, but I ran a temperature around 102 for 14 day straight.
> 
> After 14 days, it went as high as 104 and it felt like I was slowly drowning in my own body.  Even then, my GP refused to see me in his office, and did a telemedicine appointment with me where they prescribed a bunch of drugs to treat pneumonia.  Basically, I was told if I didn't start getting better to go to the ER and not to call his office...


So in your case COVID would have killed you, except also in your case you would have died from lack of treatment, since there are off label treatments readily available good doctors are afraid to prescribe. 

In any case, I was referring to deaths that would very likely have occurred with or without a positive PCR test. Even if we pretend the  test wasn't showing positives for other viruses and often for nothing at all due to the ultra low threshold parameters being used by the labs, that 5.5 million is at least an order of magnitude off. Remove the political restraints from conscientious doctors and it would have been lower still.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Explain to my why I should get the vaccination when it doesn't prevent me from contracting or spreading covid?
> It eases the symptoms?
> So my personal choice in no way effects anyone else but me. How is that socially irresponsible?It


It isn't socially irresponsible at all. The weird thing to me is that if it is true that the only thing it does is ease symptoms and perhaps reduce deaths, isn't it cheaper for the gov to let people not get it and just die?
Kind of my stance on a lot of things. Put the warnings out there and let the individual decide as long as they are of no harm to anyone but themselves.

Edit: Did just think of one small thing. If you aren't vaccinated and you get Covid and end up in ICU, you are taking up space that could have been used for others, so that could be an argument, however, that was more so in the beginning when hospitals weren't prepared.  Not so much of a solid argument now.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

CJ275 said:


> Before it gets ugly like in the chatbox, let's end this here please.
> 
> Thank you both in advance.


No disrespect to you but he's a little bitch. I made my first reply last page which resulted in him spamming multiple posts of mine and my journal and the fuck off reply before I even called him out in the chat box.

And he continued his rant in the chat box after I left lol.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> No disrespect to you but he's a little bitch. I made my first reply last page which resulted in him spamming multiple posts of mine and my journal and the fuck off reply before I even called him out in the chat box.
> 
> And he continued his rant in the chat box after I left lol.


I saw, new day, it's over.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

CJ275 said:


> I saw, new day, it's over.


Ok let's cuddle


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Ok let's cuddle


I call big spoon!!!


----------



## Janoy Cresva

Methyl mike said:


> I got the Moderna along with my parents and my 83 year old landlord/best friend and no complaints.
> 
> I see the tinfoil hatters sprouting up here, spreading their lies and trying to justify their socially irresponsible actions. But what are you gonna do I mean there's no law against stupidity...yet


Lmao! Good satire


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Janoy Cresva said:


> Lmao! Good satire


what satire? He’s Mental Mike. He crawls out and says something profoundly dumb and then disappears. When guys hold him responsible he says “I hAvE BiPoLaR” and uses that as a crutch for being an ass.


----------



## flenser

Now I know why this guy is so maligned in the media. Hard to argue with this kind of presentation, especially when the source is the UK government. 







Vaccinated English adults under 60 are dying at twice the rate of unvaccinated people the same age


----------



## Bro Bundy

We should come back to this thread in say 5 years from now to see whats gonna happen or not happen..My gut tells me we will all be shocked


----------



## Bro Bundy

by the way i have no gut...just shredded muscle !


----------



## Bro Bundy

the weed was real good today


----------



## Skullcrusher

Scientists "Mystified" Over Africa's Low Vax Rate and Low COVID Numbers
					

For over 20 years chloroquine has been an effective treatment for malaria for much of the African continent. The drug hydroxychloroquine is frequently distributed to travelers to sub-Saharan Africa. There have currently been 298 scientific trials using hydroxychloroquine in treating the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> No disrespect to you but he's a little bitch. I made my first reply last page which resulted in him spamming multiple posts of mine and my journal and the fuck off reply before I even called him out in the chat box.
> 
> And he continued his rant in the chat box after I left lol.


damn it, did I miss some juicy drama again?


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

HUGE: CDC and Big Pharma Data Confirm that More Children will Die from COVID Vaccine than from the COVID Virus
					

The world has gone mad.  We knew when ‘experts’ decided to vaccinate children that there would be more deaths from the vaccination than from COVID.  Now we have support for this based on CDC and Big Pharma data. We’ve known since the first data was released, that healthy children were virtually...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## shackleford

Skullcrusher said:


> HUGE: CDC and Big Pharma Data Confirm that More Children will Die from COVID Vaccine than from the COVID Virus
> 
> 
> The world has gone mad.  We knew when ‘experts’ decided to vaccinate children that there would be more deaths from the vaccination than from COVID.  Now we have support for this based on CDC and Big Pharma data. We’ve known since the first data was released, that healthy children were virtually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


its just criminal


----------



## flenser

OK, this goes way beyond sobriety check points...

Australian Army Begins Transferring COVID-Positive Cases, Contacts To Quarantine Camps​
The Australian army has begun forcibly removing residents in the Northern Territories to the Howard Springs quarantine camp located in Darwin, after *nine new Covid-19 cases were identified* in the community of Binjari. The move comes after *hard lockdowns* were instituted in the communities of both Binjari and nearby Rockhole on Saturday night.


----------



## Methyl mike

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nobody cares that you got the vax or not. But you called the 30% to 40% unvaxed members here stupid tinfoil hatters. For no other reason than we simply choose not to get vaxed. So you can fuck off.


The data as I know of it states that unvaccinated are doing worse than vaccinated. I dont have stats to copy and paste for you and I should not have to, you have no data yourself just your own uneducated opinions. I was on your team as well, I completely understand how you feel. Don't get the shot if you don't want and trust me the time will come you will be forced to or you won't work or be able to buy food. You'll get the shot and one day look back and realize how stupid it was to hold out. You are smarter than this, it doesn't make sense to me anymore.


----------



## Methyl mike

shackleford said:


> its just criminal


That's just a person's opinion. You can trust the opinions of doctors and health officials (which would be smart) or journalists and their personal Interpretation of data that supports their agenda (this would be stupid.)


----------



## Methyl mike

FlyingPapaya said:


> Did upset you?
> You went through and used the shit post imoji on a number of my posts and in my journal.
> If you disagree with me say something.
> 
> Back it up with facts.
> Don't try and bully me through imoji use lol
> You're a child
> 
> Edit:
> He's going through more and using the shit emoji lol. I just have rustled his feathers.


You used 5he same emotions on several.of my posts and when I logged in and saw that I was like ok...you get what you give


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Nah you just a  🛶


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Methyl mike said:


> The data as I know of it states that unvaccinated are doing worse than vaccinated. I dont have stats to copy and paste for you and I should not have to, you have no data yourself just your own uneducated opinions. I was on your team as well, I completely understand how you feel. Don't get the shot if you don't want and trust me the time will come you will be forced to or you won't work or be able to buy food. You'll get the shot and one day look back and realize how stupid it was to hold out. You are smarter than this, it doesn't make sense to me anymore.


I’m telling you that I won’t get the shot.

OSHA isn’t upholding Biden’s unconstitutional overreach of power anyway. Plenty of jobs for hardworking resourceful people. You don’t need a vax or permission from the government.

The time will come when YOU look back and realize you made a mistake. You SHOULD be smarter than this.

I had covid. It’s not bad at all. Stats don’t mean shit compared to first-hand experience.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Methyl mike said:


> That's just a person's opinion. You can trust the opinions of doctors and health officials (which would be smart) or journalists and their personal Interpretation of data that supports their agenda (this would be stupid.)


No offense Mike, Dr's are puppets for what is going on today, if they push back, they are under attack or censored. Fauci is a Dr, he's the last kvnt I would believe about anything. People have their own minds, as do you, we can all believe and do as we please (for now). TONS of Dr's out there who are anti-Vax and trying to get the word out. (LIbtard media censoring them though). To each his own, no one has to do what others think is right... IF forced and we come to that like Austria, I dont think the US will sit by and let it happen, it may get ugly...


----------



## Skullcrusher

DO NOT COMPLY: Thousands of New Yorkers Flood the Streets to March for Freedom As WORLDWIDE RESISTANCE Against Covid Tyranny Continues to Grow - (Video)
					

The Worldwide Rally For Freedom returned to New York City this weekend, drawing thousands of fed-up New Yorkers to the streets to stand up for their freedom and protest tyrannical ‘public health’ mandates. The massive demonstration mirrored other worldwide freedom rally events that also took...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Methyl mike

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m telling you that I won’t get the shot.
> 
> OSHA isn’t upholding Biden’s unconstitutional overreach of power anyway. Plenty of jobs for hardworking resourceful people. You don’t need a vax or permission from the government.
> 
> The time will come when YOU look back and realize you made a mistake. You SHOULD be smarter than this.
> 
> I had covid. It’s not bad at all. Stats don’t mean shit compared to first-hand experience.


My whole argument was that getting the shot is supposed to benefit the people around you and not just you. I should not have made a derogatory comment towards you or anyone not vaccinated and I apologize for the disrespect.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Methyl mike said:


> My whole argument was that getting the shot is supposed to benefit the people around you and not just you. I should not have made a derogatory comment towards you or anyone not vaccinated and I apologize for the disrespect.


Your argument isn’t correct though. Vaccinated people still get covid and can still spread it. The vaccine doesn’t work the way it would need to in order to selflessly protect those around you. 

And you really need to knock off the disrespect. People forgive you all the time until they simply don’t.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Methyl mike said:


> My whole argument was that getting the shot is supposed to benefit the people around you and not just you. I should not have made a derogatory comment towards you or anyone not vaccinated and I apologize for the disrespect.



I'm sure they say it does.

It doesn't and as a matter of fact it may do the exact opposite. Before the vaccines were released most states had their number of covid cases go way down. In other words we were winning the fight against covid with natural immunity only. After they released the vaccines, the number of cases went way back up. Then we started having variants like the delta variant. That was shown in CDC state by state data.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

I will say this.... That Moderna booster kind of sucked!  Basically, I experienced the same symptoms the day after receiving the Moderna booster that I did when I took the JNJ vaccine back in April.  Headache, muscle aches, chills, fatigue.  This go round the symptoms lasted all day whereas when I took the initial vaccine, they were over by lunch time.

Today, however, I am fine and plan on working out this evening.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I will say this.... That Moderna booster kind of sucked!  Basically, I experienced the same symptoms the day after receiving the Moderna booster that I did when I took the JNJ vaccine back in April.  Headache, muscle aches, chills, fatigue.  This go round the symptoms lasted all day whereas when I took the initial vaccine, they were over by lunch time.
> 
> Today, however, I am fine and plan on working out this evening.


So JanJ initially and now the Moderna booster?

Ok. Why not right?


----------



## shackleford

Methyl mike said:


> My whole argument was that getting the shot is supposed to benefit the people around you and not just you. I should not have made a derogatory comment towards you or anyone not vaccinated and I apologize for the disrespect.


Every other "vaccine" exists to protect the RECIPIENT. Just like this one. Except this one doesnt even do that. The whole narrative of "you are so selfish because you wont get the vaccine" is utter bullshit. Again, vaccines are used to create antibodies INSIDE THE RECIPIENT to boost their OWN immunity against the illness. It does not benefit those around you. So take this into consideration and you will see one of the reasons a vaccine mandate is fundamentally wrong. It is not the governments job to protect me from myself. Dont get me started on seatbelt and helmet laws.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So JanJ initially and now the Moderna booster?
> 
> Ok. Why not right?


Yep, I did a mix and match.  Oddly, I do not think that I needed the booster since I had a documented case of COVID, was initially vaccinated, and was in an office full of people who were hit with the Delta variant in late August/early September and didn't get so much as a sniffle.

Unfortunately, I have been in the running for some Federal contract work, and as a result, I need to be vaccinated with a booster, so that is why I went this route.  My wife, was all Moderna, whereas I went JNJ to be one and done since vaccinations locations varied greatly at the time.  One was basically under the mercy of wherever the National Guard was administering them any given week.


----------



## Bman33

Yup! got my J&J nothing to it!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Yep, I did a mix and match.  Oddly, I do not think that I needed the booster since I had a documented case of COVID, was initially vaccinated, and was in an office full of people who were hit with the Delta variant in late August/early September and didn't get so much as a sniffle.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have been in the running for some Federal contract work, and as a result, I need to be vaccinated with a booster, so that is why I went this route.  My wife, was all Moderna, whereas I went JNJ to be one and done since vaccinations locations varied greatly at the time.  One was basically under the mercy of wherever the National Guard was administering them any given week.


Now does that make sense to you?

JandJ works like a traditional vaccine and was SUPPOSED TO BE “one and done”. 

Moderna works with the mRNA technology to trigger spike proteins to give the immune system a target to fight (and remember for later to fight). But Moderna and Pfizer were supposed to be a two-part dose. 

All vaccines now need boosters but you can mix and match, even though they work differently. 

Science is such an amazing field. Hocus pocus now there’s new rules. Lol.


----------



## JoelR314

Freakmidd said:


> It's what you've been told.. and that's why I said "next to useless".
> 
> You can't believe everything your told by the people that are trying to sell you something!
> 
> Many more have survived Covid then not.
> 
> Sometimes you have to be objective.. see both sides of an argument, and make your own informed decision.
> 
> In the end if you're comfortable with your decision.. Then I guess that's all that matters.
> 
> I think my decision is obvious..


No I didn't say I believed everything. I said it is a vaccine.


----------



## Freakmidd

JoelR314 said:


> No I didn't say I believed everything. I said it is a vaccine.


Thanks doc.


----------



## JoelR314

flenser said:


> The purveyors of the vaccine claimed it would end the pandemic. They know that is not true. That makes it a fraud. Are you really this dense, or are you arguing just to be arguing?


Suggesting someone is dense then spewing misinformation? Really? First they said if 85% of the population was vaccinated it could stop the pandemic. That has not happened.
Also I simply said it IS a vaccine. I didn't say how effective it was?
Getting crap for simply trying to herd through a crap pile of misinformation is ridiculous. This has become like a religious debate where facts seem to be of least concern.
Also calling me out for arguing WITH AN ARGUMENT? Wow?


----------



## Fvckinashman

I got my booster yesterday and just like the first two - zero sides, not even a sore arm.


----------



## Fvckinashman

Now will y'all stop arguing over it LOL

Get it, don't get it, move on. Shit


----------



## JoelR314

Dictionaries are not limited to MDs.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

JoelR314 said:


> Dictionaries are not limited to MDs.


Ok. Fine. It’s seems REALLY important to you. It’s a “vaccine”. Happy?

It’s just a really ineffective vaccine that our government wasted billions on because it doesn’t control or put an end to the pandemic.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Israel: the latest coronavirus counts, charts and maps
					

Tracking the COVID-19 outbreak, updated daily




					graphics.reuters.com
				




So much for the vaccine. They are at almost 90% vaccination rate.


----------



## JoelR314

Skullcrusher said:


> EXCLUSIVE: European Medicines Agency Data Shows 1,163,356 Adverse Drug Reactions and 30,551 Fatalities by COVID-19 Vaccinations
> 
> 
> The official European Union database of suspected drug reaction website is now reporting 30,551 fatalities and 1,163,356 adverse drug reactions from COVID vaccines Pfizer, Moderna, Johnson & Johnson, and AztraZeneca through November 13, 2021 based on the data submitted to its system. According...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


That is alarming. I did find a site that claims that report is crank:








						FALSE: EU reports 1.5 million injuries related to COVID-19 vaccines
					

The website containing this claim cites EudraVigilance, a database that contains reports of adverse effects following COVID-19 vaccination that are not necessarily proven to be due to the vaccines




					www.rappler.com
				




Looking through their database they also claim to have 15k adverse sides with Testosterone and about 1000 deaths. Seems high.


----------



## JoelR314

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. Fine. It’s seems REALLY important to you. It’s a “vaccine”. Happy?
> 
> It’s just a really ineffective vaccine that our government wasted billions on because it doesn’t control or put an end to the pandemic.


Yes it seems  pretty crappy.


----------



## flenser

JoelR314 said:


> Suggesting someone is dense then spewing misinformation? Really? First they said if 85% of the population was vaccinated it could stop the pandemic. That has not happened.
> Also I simply said it IS a vaccine. I didn't say how effective it was?
> Getting crap for simply trying to herd through a crap pile of misinformation is ridiculous. This has become like a religious debate where facts seem to be of least concern.
> Also calling me out for arguing WITH AN ARGUMENT? Wow?


I said you were being dense because you kept misinterpreting my posts, exactly as you are doing now. I was being nice in my way, because I thought being dense was better than being intentionally deceptive. I guess I was wrong about that, because there isn't any other way to interpret the crap you just posted.


----------



## JoelR314

flenser said:


> I said you were being dense because you kept misinterpreting my posts, exactly as you are doing now. I was being nice in my way, because I thought being dense was better than being intentionally deceptive. I guess I was wrong about that, because there isn't any other way to interpret the crap you just posted.


Yes you were wrong to imagine I care which version of "dense" you are calling me. My post doesn't need an interpretation.


----------



## Freakmidd

JoelR314 said:


> Yes you were wrong to imagine I care which version of "dense" you are calling me. My post doesn't need an interpretation.


Dense is dense..


----------



## Tazz

I got it because down the line it’ll only make life harder if we don’t. I don’t believe in it because I don’t believe in mandating a person to have something injected into their body, that breaks our rights. 

However, if it wouldn’t of affected my life such as mandates of vaccine to go on flights, attend certain events, travel, etc., I wouldn’t of got it, seems we have no choice now.


----------



## Skullcrusher

JoelR314 said:


> That is alarming. I did find a site that claims that report is crank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE: EU reports 1.5 million injuries related to COVID-19 vaccines
> 
> 
> The website containing this claim cites EudraVigilance, a database that contains reports of adverse effects following COVID-19 vaccination that are not necessarily proven to be due to the vaccines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rappler.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking through their database they also claim to have 15k adverse sides with Testosterone and about 1000 deaths. Seems high.


So you believe there is more credibility in a Philippines news website than an official website of EU government? To each their own I guess.

On testosterone, I found just over 14,000 adverse reactions reports spanning 23 countries and nothing about 1000 deaths.


----------



## flenser

Tazz said:


> I got it because down the line it’ll only make life harder if we don’t. I don’t believe in it because I don’t believe in mandating a person to have something injected into their body, that breaks our rights.
> 
> However, if it wouldn’t of affected my life such as mandates of vaccine to go on flights, attend certain events, travel, etc., I wouldn’t of got it, seems we have no choice now.


We libertarians fought against seat belt mandates in the 80's, because mandating safety is the slippery slope to truly authoritarian governments. No one cared, and we lost. Now they are going to mandate taking a breathalyzer test just to start your car. 

I doubt we will win against vaccine mandates either, and I can imagine where that will lead. The boosters are an obvious extension, then flu shots, et. al. Next comes chemical sterilization until you come of age and get a license. OK, not next, but definitely on the list. 

I personally think we do have a choice, but only if enough of us exercise that choice. It's really the only true form of democracy we have.


----------



## shackleford

Tazz said:


> I got it because down the line it’ll only make life harder if we don’t. I don’t believe in it because I don’t believe in mandating a person to have something injected into their body, that breaks our rights.
> 
> However, if it wouldn’t of affected my life such as mandates of vaccine to go on flights, attend certain events, travel, etc., I wouldn’t of got it, seems we have no choice now.


You absolutely have a choice. Its strength in numbers. Im just the little guy, but I will make my employer fire me if it comes to it. My employer also has the choice to say they are drawing the line and refuse to comply with a vaccine mandate. And then if enough employers stand up against this mandate, and refuse to pay the fines, this can be stopped. But if everyone says "eh, i have no choice" then youve doomed the whole world.


----------



## flenser

Uh oh, prepare for new and improved vaccines and/or mandates...

A Scared Nu World: Here's What We Know About The New COVID Strain​


----------



## Hughinn

Methyl mike said:


> My whole argument was that getting the shot is supposed to benefit the people around you and not just you. I should not have made a derogatory comment towards you or anyone not vaccinated and I apologize for the disrespect.



But your also acting like it's irrelevant that some people already had covid, it was no big deal for most, and recovered. And do they're protected at least as good as the bullshit shot anyway, no routine mandatory boosters for life. 

Look if you got the shot and feel smugly pleased with yourself for getting it.  Then whoopty fukin do-good for you.   Nobody cares. 

But, if someone else does not want a shit, they don't need anyway, and declined it, then what's the big deal to you?

It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Dex

flenser said:


> We libertarians fought against seat belt mandates in the 80's, because mandating safety is the slippery slope to truly authoritarian governments. No one cared, and we lost. Now they are going to mandate taking a breathalyzer test just to start your car.
> 
> I doubt we will win against vaccine mandates either, and I can imagine where that will lead. The boosters are an obvious extension, then flu shots, et. al. Next comes chemical sterilization until you come of age and get a license. OK, not next, but definitely on the list.
> 
> I personally think we do have a choice, but only if enough of us exercise that choice. It's really the only true form of democracy we have.


There aren't enough people to stand up and say "no". Half of the US doesn't agree with the vax. However, only 30% of those people choose to go against it. The other 70% give in to it in order to keep their job.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

I'm in the running for yet another contract job that requires this vaccine and I couldn't help but notice something.  Why in the hell is it required that I be vaccinated for a REMOTE accounting position where I will NEVER meet with anyone face to face?  Everything I have been doing was done via phone, video conference, and logging into someone's system remotely.


----------



## Dex

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'm in the running for yet another contract job that requires this vaccine and I couldn't help but notice something.  Why in the hell is it required that I be vaccinated for a REMOTE accounting position where I will NEVER meet with anyone face to face?  Everything I have been doing was done via phone, video conference, and logging into someone's system remotely.


I might be able to answer that. I just got a remote job with a healthcare system and I said the same thing. I work from home and never have to see anyone. What I found out is...money. If they require the vaccine, they get out of giving you Covid PTO/time off. Before the mandatory vaccine, all of their employees were given an 80hr covid bank. So, it saved them millions of dollars since they had thousands of employees.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

Dex said:


> I might be able to answer that. I just got a remote job with a healthcare system and I said the same thing. I work from home and never have to see anyone. What I found out is...money. If they require the vaccine, they get out of giving you Covid PTO/time off. Before the mandatory vaccine, all of their employees were given an 80hr covid bank. So, it saved them millions of dollars since they had thousands of employees.


But I am working contract where I am literally paid by the hour worked...  If I don't work, I don't get paid.  

A couple of jobs back, I was able to get some of that COVID sick pay back on the quarterly 941 report.  Granted, this place was smaller than others I have worked at with less than 150 employees.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

New oogie boogie variant coming soon. That’s their latest push.

Each variant is no doubt due to the unvaccinated, which is scientifically bullshit. Variants will occur to resist the vaccines so having bullshit vaccines such that they do that do not stop the spread will only further the number of variants. This will continue forever and the mandates, lockdowns and other measures they have employed are the opposite of what needs to be done.

We need to stop blaming each other and turn towards leadership to blame them. How Fauci still has a job is beyond comprehension. The fucker has fucked up every important decision.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So JanJ initially and now the Moderna booster?
> 
> Ok. Why not right?


I got the Moderna shots and the second one made me tired AF for a week. No fucking booster for this guy.  I'm done with this shit. Time to put all this crap in the rear view mirror and get back to normal life.


----------



## lifter6973

Fvckinashman said:


> I got my booster yesterday and just like the first two - zero sides, not even a sore arm.


You lucky motherfucker. Fuck you. But seriously good for you.


----------



## lifter6973

Just curious, have any of you guys noticed more PIP from stuff that doesn't normally give you PIP after having the second vaccine shot?
I don't know if I am just paranoid or I am fucked on what I can use now but it seems the same test I have used that I have had no reaction from is suddenly giving me decent PIP and lumps.


----------



## Hughinn

Dex said:


> There aren't enough people to stand up and say "no". Half of the US doesn't agree with the vax. However, only 30% of those people choose to go against it. The other 70% give in to it in order to keep their job.



And that right there is the REAL problem


----------



## Swiper.

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> New oogie boogie variant coming soon. That’s their latest push.
> 
> Each variant is no doubt due to the unvaccinated, which is scientifically bullshit. Variants will occur to resist the vaccines so having bullshit vaccines such that they do that do not stop the spread will only further the number of variants. This will continue forever and the mandates, lockdowns and other measures they have employed are the opposite of what needs to be done.
> 
> We need to stop blaming each other and turn towards leadership to blame them. How Fauci still has a job is beyond comprehension. The fucker has fucked up every important decision.



yep, And here we go again with a new round of installing fear into people to take even more control of them. it’s sad how many people fall victim to this and live in constant fear.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Saw this on Instagram today. No doubt “misinformation” since we’re told to blindly trust the science…


----------



## MindlessWork

Dex said:


> I might be able to answer that. I just got a remote job with a healthcare system and I said the same thing. I work from home and never have to see anyone. What I found out is...money. If they require the vaccine, they get out of giving you Covid PTO/time off. Before the mandatory vaccine, all of their employees were given an 80hr covid bank. So, it saved them millions of dollars since they had thousands of employees.


I don't get it either...and I work remotely as well.

Already I've seen news reports that President Biden ordered travel bans from Africa and some other countries. How will that help as people can come from round about ways to the USA?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yesterday's Conspiracy Is Today's Medical Journal Headline: NEJM Explains How COVID Vaccines May Produce Spike Proteins that Lead to Myocarditis
					

NEJM image – Figure 1. Anti-idiotype Antibodies and SARS-CoV-2. For several weeks “fringe” doctors have argued that the spike proteins produced by the COVID-19 vaccines may result in numerous deaths this winter season. Now, weeks later, the New England Journal of Medicine is suggesting a similar...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				












						All Four Botswana "Omicron" Variant Patients Were Fully Vaccinated
					

Guest post by Bill Hennessy UPDATE: The WHO have given it a new name called “Omicron”. The Gateway Pundit has more information on Omicron. Check it out. Omicron COVID Variant Found ONLY in Fully Vaccinated All four Botswana Omicron variant patients were fully vaccinated The “Omicron” variant of...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## CJ

MindlessWork said:


> I don't get it either...and I work remotely as well.
> 
> Already I've seen news reports that President Biden ordered travel bans from Africa and some other countries. How will that help as people can come from round about ways to the USA?


Remember when Trump was a racist and xenophobe for attempting to ban travel from China and other high risk countries?  🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MindlessWork

CJ275 said:


> Remember when Trump was a racist and xenophobe for attempting to ban travel from China and other high risk countries?  🤣🤣🤣🤣


Yes, and I'm sure we'll hear the same squawking about Biden's order too.


----------



## CJ

MindlessWork said:


> Yes, and I'm sure we'll hear the same squawking about Biden's order too.


Betcha we don't. 😉


----------



## MindlessWork

CJ275 said:


> Betcha we don't. 😉


Haha we shall see!


----------



## Tazz

MindlessWork said:


> Yes, and I'm sure we'll hear the same squawking about Biden's order too.



We won’t, because Biden is such a “god” and anything bad that happens was just “gonna happen anyway”. 

But trump, he had a lab in the white house and started covid, all this is his fault, he made the virus. I bet they have an excuse why the gas prices is Trumps fault too. 

Poor guy, put up with abuse and was the countries only hope.


----------



## Tazz

CJ275 said:


> Remember when Trump was a racist and xenophobe for attempting to ban travel from China and other high risk countries?



Or that he “hated mexicans” for building a border wall. 

They find everything they can to make that guy out to look bad.


----------



## Hughinn

MindlessWork said:


> Yes, and I'm sure we'll hear the same squawking about Biden's order too.



Nah.  
Biden is democrat party royalty. 
He could literally put on a white hood and carry a flaming cross amd nobody in media would say anything about it. 
democrat politicians aren't public servants,  their liberal celebrities.  They get a pass on that, and most other scandalous shit.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Janoy Cresva

Time for a 6rd booster


----------



## Methyl mike

Hughinn said:


> But your also acting like it's irrelevant that some people already had covid, it was no big deal for most, and recovered. And do they're protected at least as good as the bullshit shot anyway, no routine mandatory boosters for life.
> 
> Look if you got the shot and feel smugly pleased with yourself for getting it.  Then whoopty fukin do-good for you.   Nobody cares.
> 
> But, if someone else does not want a shit, they don't need anyway, and declined it, then what's the big deal to you?
> 
> It just doesn't make sense.


I don't feel smug at all I'm deeply afraid the vaccine is gong to give me myocarditis. I already retracted my asinine statement. You don't know me well I am not mentally balanced. I've made thjs known publicly more than once. When I'm being a jerk either confront me or ignore me it is something I don't control.  I take responsibility as best I can all I can say is I say things at times I remember saying but it was not me who said them. Don't try to make sense of it. Mania has long since ruined my life and I can't afford $400 an hour for more psychotherapy so this is what it js.i try to make the best of life. If you want to know the truth not a day goes by I don't seriously consider jumping off a bridge. Jve dreamt it plenty, I know exactly what it's going to feel like and I do not fear death.


----------



## Hughinn

Methyl mike said:


> I don't feel smug at all I'm deeply afraid the vaccine is gong to give me myocarditis. I already retracted my asinine statement. You don't know me well I am not mentally balanced. I've made thjs known publicly more than once. When I'm being a jerk either confront me or ignore me it is something I don't control.  I take responsibility as best I can all I can say is I say things at times I remember saying but it was not me who said them. Don't try to make sense of it. Mania has long since ruined my life and I can't afford $400 an hour for more psychotherapy so this is what it js.i try to make the best of life. If you want to know the truth not a day goes by I don't seriously consider jumping off a bridge. Jve dreamt it plenty, I know exactly what it's going to feel like and I do not fear death.




Hey Mike,  don't worry about me buddy.   
I didn't even pay attention to made the comment I replied to, I was just getting into the debate.  

I don't take anything on the internet personal.  Neither should you.  It's all in good fun brother. 

No worries , your not alone, we're all fucked up in the head around here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Methyl mike said:


> I don't feel smug at all I'm deeply afraid the vaccine is gong to give me myocarditis. I already retracted my asinine statement. You don't know me well I am not mentally balanced. I've made thjs known publicly more than once. When I'm being a jerk either confront me or ignore me it is something I don't control.  I take responsibility as best I can all I can say is I say things at times I remember saying but it was not me who said them. Don't try to make sense of it. Mania has long since ruined my life and I can't afford $400 an hour for more psychotherapy so this is what it js.i try to make the best of life. If you want to know the truth not a day goes by I don't seriously consider jumping off a bridge. Jve dreamt it plenty, I know exactly what it's going to feel like and I do not fear death.


You don’t need to jump off the bridge yourself, but maybe toss the phone or computer off the bridge to spare us all. 👍


----------



## Bro Bundy

Im almost to the point of punching people for saying the word variant to me


----------



## Rot-Iron66

I'm just shocked people are still buying into this COVID thing and doing what they are told. Though it seems many are pushing back and things are starting to implode for old Poopy-pants Biden and company. Lowest approval on history, and Kamala's is even lower than old Joe's. What a team "Shits and Giggles"... 71% of America do not approve of what they are doing. Would love to see who the other 29% are. Playdoh brains...


----------



## Methyl mike

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I'm just shocked people are still buying into this COVID thing and doing what they are told. Though it seems many are pushing back and things are starting to implode for old Poopy-pants Biden and company. Lowest approval on history, and Kamala's is even lower than old Joe's. What a team "Shits and Giggles"... 71% of America do not approve of what they are doing. Would love to see who the other 29% are. Playdoh brains...


Oh it's going to get worse, just wait you will see.


----------



## shackleford

Bro Bundy said:


> Im almost to the point of punching people for saying the word variant to me


----------



## Skullcrusher

WHO Skips Next Greek Letter After "Nu" in Naming New COVID Variant - The Next Letter "Xi" Might Draw Attention to China - So They Named it "Omicron" Instead
					

Unreal. The World Health Organization (WHO) continues to make protecting the Communist Chinese their primary mission. The WHO decided to skip the next letter of the Greek Alphabet in naming the latest COVID-19 Variant. “Xi” may be embarrassing to China. So they skipped Xi and named it Omicron...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Skullcrusher

VIDEO: Former Pfizer Employee Says COVID-19 Vaccine Causes Recipients to Become More Susceptible to the Virus
					

A former Pfizer employee, now working as a pharmaceutical marketing expert and biotech analyst, has provided evidence in a public meeting in September suggesting that Pfizer is aware that these shots can cause those vaccinated to be more prone to contracting COVID-19 and infections...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




My suspicion that maybe covid is being intentionally spread using covid vaccines is beginning to look more and more like it might be reality.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

Bro Bundy said:


> Im almost to the point of punching people for saying the word variant to me



The crazy thing is the Delta "variant" coincided with the Loki series on Disney Plus where Loki was....  a variant....   It's almost as if the media piggy backed the television series with the overzealous use of the word variant.....


----------



## Dex

Skullcrusher said:


> VIDEO: Former Pfizer Employee Says COVID-19 Vaccine Causes Recipients to Become More Susceptible to the Virus
> 
> 
> A former Pfizer employee, now working as a pharmaceutical marketing expert and biotech analyst, has provided evidence in a public meeting in September suggesting that Pfizer is aware that these shots can cause those vaccinated to be more prone to contracting COVID-19 and infections...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My suspicion that maybe covid is being intentionally spread using covid vaccines is beginning to look more and more like it might be reality.


Lol. The wife and I were forced for our job a couple months ago. No illness prior to getting it. Since then, she has been sick 80% of the time. And now she is positive today for the Rona.


----------



## FearThaGear

Sometimes I use honey on my pancakes.


----------



## Hughinn

So





Dex said:


> Lol. The wife and I were forced for our job a couple months ago. No illness prior to getting it. Since then, she has been sick 80% of the time. And now she is positive today for the Rona.





Sorry to hear it bro. 
Both me and my dolly got sick with the rona.  Kids did too, but they never really noticed.   I was sick two or three days, dolly was sick 3 or 4. 

I hope it's as easy for y'all as it was us.


----------



## Tazz

Dex said:


> Lol. The wife and I were forced for our job a couple months ago. No illness prior to getting it. Since then, she has been sick 80% of the time. And now she is positive today for the Rona.



Hope everything works out and the sickness goes away now that she got it after 2 weeks.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

FearThaGear said:


> Sometimes I use honey on my pancakes.


Go on...


----------



## Skullcrusher

BREAKING: Federal Judge Blocks Vaccine Mandate Nationwide - Protects Health Care Workers Across America
					

Louisiana U.S. District Judge Terry Doughty blocked a federal COVID-19 vaccine mandate for health care workers Tuesday. The ruling has nationwide implications. The ruling by Judge Doughty follows Missouri US District Judge Matthew Schelp’s ruling on Monday that blocked mandates in 10 states...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				












						Leading Cardiologist Says Researchers Are Refusing to Publish Supporting Study Results That Show Covid Vaccine's Link To Massive Increase In Heart Attacks
					

Throughout the existence of the scientific process, replicating results has always been a necessary component in order to gain a scientific consensus and gauge the accuracy of the results of whatever test or calculations were conducted, but when the supposedly trustworthy experts find something...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Skullcrusher

Breaking: Two Years and 5.2 Million Deaths Later Chinese Doctors Admit They Have the Antibody That Can Neutralize All Strains of COVID
					

Viral testing in the Wuhan Laboratory in China. The Wuhan Coronavirus so far has killed over 5.2 million people across the globe. Over 800.000 Americans have died from COVID-19 since 2020. Top US doctors like Tony Fauci lied about its origins then blocked successful treatment drugs from the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## MrBafner

This is maybe the best speech I've heard from somebody about the whole thing.


Absolutely the best thing I've heard about Covid Vaccines


----------



## Skullcrusher

MrBafner said:


> This is maybe the best speech I've heard from somebody about the whole thing.
> 
> 
> Absolutely the best thing I've heard about Covid Vaccines







__





						Anyone else here received the vaccine
					

Biggest reason I do anything right now is for the tiniest person in the family. This world might not ever be what we knew it to be. That hurts my heart in so many ways. I just want my grand daughter safe and happy and to have every chance to grow up and get old she deserves in a world with out...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## shackleford

MrBafner said:


> This is maybe the best speech I've heard from somebody about the whole thing.
> 
> 
> Absolutely the best thing I've heard about Covid Vaccines


who is that


----------



## flenser

The unsafe Twitter tag is funny, but the American Heart Association vaccine warning is very real...

Twitter Slaps 'Unsafe' Label On American Heart Association mRNA Vaccine Warning​


----------



## MrBafner

flenser said:


> The unsafe Twitter tag is funny, but the American Heart Association vaccine warning is very real...
> 
> Twitter Slaps 'Unsafe' Label On American Heart Association mRNA Vaccine Warning​


Probably because the American Heart Association resonponded to the mRNA Vaccine Warning with this statement.

"Soon after publication of the above abstract in _Circulation_, it was brought to the American Heart Association Committee on Scientific Sessions Program’s attention that there are potential errors in the abstract. Specifically, there are several typographical errors, there is no data in the abstract regarding myocardial T-cell infiltration, there are no statistical analyses for significance provided, and the author is not clear that only anecdotal data was used."

This is the article some person at the American Heart Association Committee says is talking about.






						Abstract 10712: Observational Findings of PULS Cardiac Test Findings for Inflammatory Markers in Patients Receiving mRNA Vaccines
					

This clinic has been using the PULS Cardiac Test (Predictive Health Diagnostics Co., Irvine, CA) a clinically utilized measurement of multiple protein biomarkers, which generates a score predicting t



					www.ahajournals.org
				




Another words, if they put in some graphs and pretty pictures, their data would have been accepted. Instead we have some old croney saying it's rubbish because of typos and no data .. they have the result, this old prick just needs more input so he deemed it rubbish.


----------



## MrBafner

shackleford said:


> who is that


I'm not sure .. I tried to find out, she has a strength about her that sort of gave me half a mongrel.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Court Orders FDA To Comply With FOIA and Release Information On Pfizer Vaccine - First Batch of Documents Shows Over 1,200 Vaccine Deaths WITHIN FIRST 90 DAYS
					

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) released the first batch of documents related to Pfizer’s Covid-19 vaccine after a federal judge ordered that they must comply with a massive Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request that was filed by a government accountability group called Public Health...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Skullcrusher

shackleford said:


> who is that


Christine Anderson, MEP EU Parliament, Germany








						MEP, Christine Anderson Rejects Vaccine Mandates
					

"There has never been any political elite concerned with the well-being of its citizens." - Christine Anderson, MEP EU Parliament, Germany ⁣Christine Anderson MEP ( Germany), was joined on the rostrum




					rumble.com


----------



## JoelR314

Skullcrusher said:


> So you believe there is more credibility in a Philippines news website than an official website of EU government? To each their own I guess.
> 
> On testosterone, I found just over 14,000 adverse reactions reports spanning 23 countries and nothing about 1000 deaths.


Uh, no. I said I found that site while researching the other site? See this is exactly what I mean when I say this has become a religious argument. It's ok to suggest the US is lying to us but then something being an "official EU government website" makes it legit? Why can't they also be suspicious? Why is there so much resistance to being in the middle and trying to assess information?
On testosterone if you go through each side effect one by one and add up the deaths there are around 1000.
"Number of individual cases for selected reaction"

testosterone deaths

blood disorders - 3
cardiac - 414
congenital - 4
gastro -5
admin site disorders - 336
hepatobillary - 4
infections - 12
injury, poisoning -14
vascular disorders - 67
respitory - 97
renal - 8
psychiatric - 27

I skipped a few, over 1000 deaths from testosterone? No way. This lends credibility to what the other site is complaining about. That this is a public database and people write in online if they believe they were harmed by something. Either way 1000 deaths from Test is highly suspicious.
If you are highly skeptical of studies and information about Covid and the vaccines then it's confirmation bias to immediately find a website that confirms your beliefs and assume it's completely true information.


----------



## Skullcrusher

JoelR314 said:


> Uh, no. I said I found that site while researching the other site? See this is exactly what I mean when I say this has become a religious argument. It's ok to suggest the US is lying to us but then something being an "official EU government website" makes it legit? Why can't they also be suspicious? Why is there so much resistance to being in the middle and trying to assess information?
> On testosterone if you go through each side effect one by one and add up the deaths there are around 1000.
> "Number of individual cases for selected reaction"
> 
> testosterone deaths
> 
> blood disorders - 3
> cardiac - 414
> congenital - 4
> gastro -5
> admin site disorders - 336
> hepatobillary - 4
> infections - 12
> injury, poisoning -14
> vascular disorders - 67
> respitory - 97
> renal - 8
> psychiatric - 27
> 
> I skipped a few, over 1000 deaths from testosterone? No way. This lends credibility to what the other site is complaining about. That this is a public database and people write in online if they believe they were harmed by something. Either way 1000 deaths from Test is highly suspicious.
> If you are highly skeptical of studies and information about Covid and the vaccines then it's confirmation bias to immediately find a website that confirms your beliefs and assume it's completely true information.



It is a public database and you are also able to to separate general public from medical professionals. I trust the citizens of EU more than its government, the same holds true for any country.

The USA has no database like this. If they did the numbers would most likely be similar.

I suppose nobody has ever mixed testosterone with other compounds. I saw those numbers too but nothing about them leading to death. I have never heard of anyone dying from PIP (admin site disorders) from testosterone. You are reading it wrong.

Testosterone is constantly mixed with other compounds, any one of which could have caused health issues. The covid vaccines are not normally mixed with other substances unless administered by medical professionals.

If anyone has confirmation bias it is you. You find some bizarre Filipino website that nobody has even heard of and assume that they must be telling the truth because it supports your belief.


----------



## JoelR314

Skullcrusher said:


> It is a public database and you are also able to to separate general public from medical professionals. I trust the citizens of EU more than its government, the same holds true for any country.
> 
> The USA has no database like this. If they did the numbers would most likely be similar.
> 
> I suppose nobody has ever mixed testosterone with other compounds. I saw those numbers too but nothing about them leading to death. I have never heard of anyone dying from PIP (admin site disorders) from testosterone. You are reading it wrong.
> 
> Testosterone is constantly mixed with other compounds, any one of which could have caused health issues. The covid vaccines are not normally mixed with other substances unless administered by medical professionals.
> 
> If anyone has confirmation bias it is you. You find some bizarre Filipino website that nobody has even heard of and assume that they must be telling the truth because it supports your belief.





			https://dap.ema.europa.eu/analytics/saw.dll?PortalPages
		

you choose testosterone first
then choose the tab - "number of individual cases for a selected reaction"

Then on the upper right you choose a reaction group from the pulldown menu.
I choose "cardiac disorders". On the bottom left is the outcome table.
Fatal - 480
not recovered/not resolved - 780
and so on.
On the top right as you change the reaction group in the pulldown menu you will get a different amount of fatalities. I actually listed them to make it easy but that didn't seem to take?

People may have non-related conditions that are causing the deaths. Or are taking other medications that cause effects. Kind of like what's happening with the Testosterone reports.

Again, I didn't say I believed the other website. You said that? I didn't say I assume they are telling the truth. You said that? That site was pointing out some information that was on the EU website?
“These events may have been caused by another illness or be associated with another medicine taken by the patient at the same time,” EudraVigilance says.

The information from the testosterone section does seem to lend credibility to this because over 1000 deaths from testosterone is not likely.
That's it? I researched the initial report about the EU webite and found the other site. But looking at the testosterone reports gives credibility to the idea that the Covid vaccine deaths are not all from the vaccine.
I'm not believing any side without attempting to look into it? and I do not trust that EU website because the Testosterone deaths are ridiculously high. Something is flawed in the methodology.

I don't believe any side which is why I was researching the EU site. Just deciding to accept it at face value is confirmation bias if so many other sources of information are now suspect.


----------



## JoelR314

Skullcrusher said:


> It is a public database and you are also able to to separate general public from medical professionals. I trust the citizens of EU more than its government, the same holds true for any country.
> 
> The USA has no database like this. If they did the numbers would most likely be similar.
> 
> I suppose nobody has ever mixed testosterone with other compounds. I saw those numbers too but nothing about them leading to death. I have never heard of anyone dying from PIP (admin site disorders) from testosterone. You are reading it wrong.
> 
> Testosterone is constantly mixed with other compounds, any one of which could have caused health issues. The covid vaccines are not normally mixed with other substances unless administered by medical professionals.
> 
> If anyone has confirmation bias it is you. You find some bizarre Filipino website that nobody has even heard of and assume that they must be telling the truth because it supports your belief.


gen disorders/admin site conditions
lower right graph
fatal - 336
not recovered - 624


unknown - 2348


----------



## TheExperiment

Nope and don’t plan to.


----------



## Skullcrusher

JoelR314 said:


> https://dap.ema.europa.eu/analytics/saw.dll?PortalPages
> 
> 
> you choose testosterone first
> then choose the tab - "number of individual cases for a selected reaction"
> 
> Then on the upper right you choose a reaction group from the pulldown menu.
> I choose "cardiac disorders". On the bottom left is the outcome table.
> Fatal - 480
> not recovered/not resolved - 780
> and so on.
> On the top right as you change the reaction group in the pulldown menu you will get a different amount of fatalities. I actually listed them to make it easy but that didn't seem to take?
> 
> People may have non-related conditions that are causing the deaths. Or are taking other medications that cause effects. Kind of like what's happening with the Testosterone reports.
> 
> Again, I didn't say I believed the other website. You said that? I didn't say I assume they are telling the truth. You said that? That site was pointing out some information that was on the EU website?
> “These events may have been caused by another illness or be associated with another medicine taken by the patient at the same time,” EudraVigilance says.
> 
> The information from the testosterone section does seem to lend credibility to this because over 1000 deaths from testosterone is not likely.
> That's it? I researched the initial report about the EU webite and found the other site. But looking at the testosterone reports gives credibility to the idea that the Covid vaccine deaths are not all from the vaccine.
> I'm not believing any side without attempting to look into it? and I do not trust that EU website because the Testosterone deaths are ridiculously high. Something is flawed in the methodology.
> 
> I don't believe any side which is why I was researching the EU site. Just deciding to accept it at face value is confirmation bias if so many other sources of information are now suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15825


Your are still saying that your Filipino website is more credible because you happened to look up testosterone and did not agree that the results could possibly be accurate?

Do you have any idea how many people live in those 23 countries? Why not start by finding out the total number of people before you jump to the conclusion that it is automatically inaccurate?

No consideration for the fact that those taking the testosterone may have been taking other illegal compounds along with it they did not want to report to a government database.

There are lots of other articles and videos that I have posted that lend credibility to the fact that when in comes to covid vaccines, the real number of adverse reactions, heart problems, and deaths are not being reported accurately.

For example...









						Court Orders FDA To Comply With FOIA and Release Information On Pfizer Vaccine - First Batch of Documents Shows Over 1,200 Vaccine Deaths WITHIN FIRST 90 DAYS
					

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) released the first batch of documents related to Pfizer’s Covid-19 vaccine after a federal judge ordered that they must comply with a massive Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request that was filed by a government accountability group called Public Health...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## flenser

Skullcrusher said:


> Your are still saying it is more credible because you happened to look up testosterone and did not agree that the results could possibly be accurate.
> 
> Do you have any idea how many people live in those 23 countries? Why not start by finding out the total number of people before you jump to the conclusion that it is automatically inaccurate.
> 
> No consideration for the fact that those taking the testosterone may have been taking other illegal compounds along with it they did not want to report to a government database.
> 
> There are lots of other articles and videos that I have posted that lend credibility to the fact that when in comes to covid vaccines, the real number of adverse reactions, heart problems, and deaths are not being reported accurately.
> 
> For example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court Orders FDA To Comply With FOIA and Release Information On Pfizer Vaccine - First Batch of Documents Shows Over 1,200 Vaccine Deaths WITHIN FIRST 90 DAYS
> 
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) released the first batch of documents related to Pfizer’s Covid-19 vaccine after a federal judge ordered that they must comply with a massive Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request that was filed by a government accountability group called Public Health...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


That's a lot of deaths. As predicted, the number of adverse reactions far exceeds what was reported on VAERS.


----------



## Geezer

In my mid-60's and  have not/will not take the jab.

Never had a flue shot either.

I'll stick with my natural immunity.

And not be a fatty (again, lol).


----------



## JoelR314

Skullcrusher said:


> Your are still saying that your Filipino website is more credible because you happened to look up testosterone and did not agree that the results could possibly be accurate?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many people live in those 23 countries? Why not start by finding out the total number of people before you jump to the conclusion that it is automatically inaccurate?
> 
> No consideration for the fact that those taking the testosterone may have been taking other illegal compounds along with it they did not want to report to a government database.
> 
> There are lots of other articles and videos that I have posted that lend credibility to the fact that when in comes to covid vaccines, the real number of adverse reactions, heart problems, and deaths are not being reported accurately.
> 
> For example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court Orders FDA To Comply With FOIA and Release Information On Pfizer Vaccine - First Batch of Documents Shows Over 1,200 Vaccine Deaths WITHIN FIRST 90 DAYS
> 
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) released the first batch of documents related to Pfizer’s Covid-19 vaccine after a federal judge ordered that they must comply with a massive Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request that was filed by a government accountability group called Public Health...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


"
Your are still saying that your Filipino website is more credible because you happened to look up testosterone and did not agree that the results could possibly be accurate?"

Never said that once? I'm researching that EU site and found the 2nd site. So it's something to consider and look into. The Testosterone deaths are suspicious for a 1 year period.

"Do you have any idea how many people live in those 23 countries? Why not start by finding out the total number of people before you jump to the conclusion that it is automatically inaccurate?"

It doesn't give information on the total number of a population using testosterone. 1000 deaths from T is still high.

"No consideration for the fact that those taking the testosterone may have been taking other illegal compounds along with it they did not want to report to a government database."

Which is the criticism about the Covid deaths as well? Why is the Covid stuff reliable but then I'm cherry-picking testosterone deaths? That is actually the point? That most of the reported Covid vacc deaths were from another cause?

"There are lots of other articles and videos that I have posted that lend credibility to the fact that when in comes to covid vaccines, the real number of adverse reactions, heart problems, and deaths are not being reported accurately."

Which brings up another issue. Both articles are from a site known for fake news (gatewaypundit). The narrative here is that we cannot trust papers, reports, news, medical statements, from any US source. Ok. 
Then news from a known fake news site is somehow ok? WTF? I realize there are issues with the vaccine and the pandemic and the truth is hard to figure out. That doesn't mean any site that reports information that we want to be true isn't also false information? It doesn't mean I'm 100% on board with the vaccine? I'm actually attempting to figure out ALL of the lies being told. Not just the lies from one side. Anti-vac articles could also be crank. Gateway has been caught giving fake news.

I wanted to understand why only Gateway and the Christian News Press published that EU report. This is where I am in the investigation. I'm presenting the information I've found. I don't want to only believe what I want to be true. I want to believe what is actually true.
You have continually put down that source I gave ("the Fillipino website") yet have posted 2 articles from a known fake news outlet?





__





						The Gateway Pundit - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




"_The Gateway Pundit_ is known as a source of viral falsehoods and hoaxes.  
It has been described by theHarvard Journal of Law was one of the websites that "primarily propagate fake news", by Newsweek as a fake news website,  and by CNN as a website "prone to peddling conspiracy theories". In August 2019, journalism professors Erik P. Bucy and John E. Newhagen observed that "The most aggressive fake news sites and associated Youtubechannels, such as Infowars, _The Gateway Pundit_, and The Daily Stormer are routinely sued by victims of these published reports for libel and defamation." As a result of a number of lawsuits against _The Gateway Pundit_ over its false stories, it was reported in March 2018 that Jim Hoft had told his writers to be more careful: "I don't want any more lawsuits so we have to be really careful with what we put up."Hoft stated that he believes the lawsuits "are part of a multi-pronged effort to attack media outlets on the right."

In November 2019, the Wiki community deprecated _The Gateway Pundit_ as an untrustworthy source of information.

A 2020 study by researchers from Northeastern,Harvard, Northwestern and Rutgers universities found that among Republicans and older people _The Gateway Pundit_ was the most shared fake news domain in tweets related to COVID-19, significantly outperforming other fake news domains such as _InfoWars_, World Net Daily and Natural News. The study also found that _The Gateway Pundit_ was the 4th and 6th most shared domain overall, in August and September 2020 respectively.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

_"and by *CNN* as a website "prone to peddling conspiracy theories"

------_

Unsure why the Commie News Network has the nuts to call out another site.
Probably the most fake/retarded "news" channel in history...

But yes, they all suck...


----------



## FlyingPapaya

There are no credible news sources anymore at least not state side.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I'm done. Believe whatever you want.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

JoelR314 said:


> "
> Your are still saying that your Filipino website is more credible because you happened to look up testosterone and did not agree that the results could possibly be accurate?"
> 
> Never said that once? I'm researching that EU site and found the 2nd site. So it's something to consider and look into. The Testosterone deaths are suspicious for a 1 year period.
> 
> "Do you have any idea how many people live in those 23 countries? Why not start by finding out the total number of people before you jump to the conclusion that it is automatically inaccurate?"
> 
> It doesn't give information on the total number of a population using testosterone. 1000 deaths from T is still high.
> 
> "No consideration for the fact that those taking the testosterone may have been taking other illegal compounds along with it they did not want to report to a government database."
> 
> Which is the criticism about the Covid deaths as well? Why is the Covid stuff reliable but then I'm cherry-picking testosterone deaths? That is actually the point? That most of the reported Covid vacc deaths were from another cause?
> 
> "There are lots of other articles and videos that I have posted that lend credibility to the fact that when in comes to covid vaccines, the real number of adverse reactions, heart problems, and deaths are not being reported accurately."
> 
> Which brings up another issue. Both articles are from a site known for fake news (gatewaypundit). The narrative here is that we cannot trust papers, reports, news, medical statements, from any US source. Ok.
> Then news from a known fake news site is somehow ok? WTF? I realize there are issues with the vaccine and the pandemic and the truth is hard to figure out. That doesn't mean any site that reports information that we want to be true isn't also false information? It doesn't mean I'm 100% on board with the vaccine? I'm actually attempting to figure out ALL of the lies being told. Not just the lies from one side. Anti-vac articles could also be crank. Gateway has been caught giving fake news.
> 
> I wanted to understand why only Gateway and the Christian News Press published that EU report. This is where I am in the investigation. I'm presenting the information I've found. I don't want to only believe what I want to be true. I want to believe what is actually true.
> You have continually put down that source I gave ("the Fillipino website") yet have posted 2 articles from a known fake news outlet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_The Gateway Pundit_ is known as a source of viral falsehoods and hoaxes.
> It has been described by theHarvard Journal of Law was one of the websites that "primarily propagate fake news", by Newsweek as a fake news website,  and by CNN as a website "prone to peddling conspiracy theories". In August 2019, journalism professors Erik P. Bucy and John E. Newhagen observed that "The most aggressive fake news sites and associated Youtubechannels, such as Infowars, _The Gateway Pundit_, and The Daily Stormer are routinely sued by victims of these published reports for libel and defamation." As a result of a number of lawsuits against _The Gateway Pundit_ over its false stories, it was reported in March 2018 that Jim Hoft had told his writers to be more careful: "I don't want any more lawsuits so we have to be really careful with what we put up."Hoft stated that he believes the lawsuits "are part of a multi-pronged effort to attack media outlets on the right."
> 
> In November 2019, the Wiki community deprecated _The Gateway Pundit_ as an untrustworthy source of information.
> 
> A 2020 study by researchers from Northeastern,Harvard, Northwestern and Rutgers universities found that among Republicans and older people _The Gateway Pundit_ was the most shared fake news domain in tweets related to COVID-19, significantly outperforming other fake news domains such as _InfoWars_, World Net Daily and Natural News. The study also found that _The Gateway Pundit_ was the 4th and 6th most shared domain overall, in August and September 2020 respectively.


You are so fucking annoying. Go clean your smelly vagina and go out and get laid. A proper fucking should fix your attitude.


----------



## Swiper.

JoelR314 said:


> "
> Your are still saying that your Filipino website is more credible because you happened to look up testosterone and did not agree that the results could possibly be accurate?"
> 
> Never said that once? I'm researching that EU site and found the 2nd site. So it's something to consider and look into. The Testosterone deaths are suspicious for a 1 year period.
> 
> "Do you have any idea how many people live in those 23 countries? Why not start by finding out the total number of people before you jump to the conclusion that it is automatically inaccurate?"
> 
> It doesn't give information on the total number of a population using testosterone. 1000 deaths from T is still high.
> 
> "No consideration for the fact that those taking the testosterone may have been taking other illegal compounds along with it they did not want to report to a government database."
> 
> Which is the criticism about the Covid deaths as well? Why is the Covid stuff reliable but then I'm cherry-picking testosterone deaths? That is actually the point? That most of the reported Covid vacc deaths were from another cause?
> 
> "There are lots of other articles and videos that I have posted that lend credibility to the fact that when in comes to covid vaccines, the real number of adverse reactions, heart problems, and deaths are not being reported accurately."
> 
> Which brings up another issue. Both articles are from a site known for fake news (gatewaypundit). The narrative here is that we cannot trust papers, reports, news, medical statements, from any US source. Ok.
> Then news from a known fake news site is somehow ok? WTF? I realize there are issues with the vaccine and the pandemic and the truth is hard to figure out. That doesn't mean any site that reports information that we want to be true isn't also false information? It doesn't mean I'm 100% on board with the vaccine? I'm actually attempting to figure out ALL of the lies being told. Not just the lies from one side. Anti-vac articles could also be crank. Gateway has been caught giving fake news.
> 
> I wanted to understand why only Gateway and the Christian News Press published that EU report. This is where I am in the investigation. I'm presenting the information I've found. I don't want to only believe what I want to be true. I want to believe what is actually true.
> You have continually put down that source I gave ("the Fillipino website") yet have posted 2 articles from a known fake news outlet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_The Gateway Pundit_ is known as a source of viral falsehoods and hoaxes.
> It has been described by theHarvard Journal of Law was one of the websites that "primarily propagate fake news", by Newsweek as a fake news website, and by CNN as a website "prone to peddling conspiracy theories". In August 2019, journalism professors Erik P. Bucy and John E. Newhagen observed that "The most aggressive fake news sites and associated Youtubechannels, such as Infowars, _The Gateway Pundit_, and The Daily Stormer are routinely sued by victims of these published reports for libel and defamation." As a result of a number of lawsuits against _The Gateway Pundit_ over its false stories, it was reported in March 2018 that Jim Hoft had told his writers to be more careful: "I don't want any more lawsuits so we have to be really careful with what we put up."Hoft stated that he believes the lawsuits "are part of a multi-pronged effort to attack media outlets on the right."
> 
> In November 2019, the Wiki community deprecated _The Gateway Pundit_ as an untrustworthy source of information.
> 
> A 2020 study by researchers from Northeastern,Harvard, Northwestern and Rutgers universities found that among Republicans and older people _The Gateway Pundit_ was the most shared fake news domain in tweets related to COVID-19, significantly outperforming other fake news domains such as _InfoWars_, World Net Daily and Natural News. The study also found that _The Gateway Pundit_ was the 4th and 6th most shared domain overall, in August and September 2020 respectively.




Wikipedia is not a good news source. 




“Wikipedia Is Badly Biased”



			https://larrysanger.org/2020/05/wikipedia-is-badly-biased/


----------



## Bro Bundy

I hate the fact the gov made it so u care what the next guy did..I could give two fucks if u got the vaccine or not ..It doesnt make me feel "safe" or unsafe..These luciferians really know what their doing


----------



## Skullcrusher

For the record...

Over 2.5 million unique readers visit The Gateway Pundit every day.

The Gateway Pundit is ranked as one of the top 150 websites in America.

They have won awards for their integrity in journalism.






						Top Conservative news websites - Conservapedia
					






					www.conservapedia.com
				









						Examples of Bias in Wikipedia - Conservapedia
					






					conservapedia.com


----------



## Skullcrusher

Italian Man Gets Busted Using Fake Arm to Try and Circumvent COVID Vaccine
					

An Italian man went to great lengths to get his COVID certificate without actually getting the shot on Thursday. The unnamed 50-year-old man is now facing charges of fraud after rolling up his sleeve to get the shot into a prosthetic silicon arm. The fake arm scandal took place in Biella, a town...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## MohsenAirwave

I got the synopharm vaccine. It's just dead viruses + aluminium to make the body react. 
It doesn't give nearly as much immunity but I had 0 symptoms or complications.


----------



## JoelR314

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You are so fucking annoying. Go clean your smelly vagina and go out and get laid. A proper fucking should fix your attitude.


Is how a 5th grader deals with a discussion.


----------



## JoelR314

Skullcrusher said:


> For the record...
> 
> Over 2.5 million unique readers visit The Gateway Pundit every day.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit is ranked as one of the top 150 websites in America.
> 
> They have won awards for their integrity in journalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Conservative news websites - Conservapedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.conservapedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Examples of Bias in Wikipedia - Conservapedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conservapedia.com


the source is actually called "conservapedia.com" LOL. To distrust all media that goes against your beliefs and back known bias sources is confirmation bias.  Yes Wiki can be bias. The point is to look at the source and see if there is any truth. Yeah conservatapedia has good things to say about Gateway but rational Wiki has some really bad things to say. RW has proven to be a reasonable source of information. All this hate for simply trying to understand what is actually true is very revealing to me. aLl I've done is point out there are 2 sides?
There are millions of people who believe in the vaccine but they are wrong but the millions of people who read gatewaypundit makes that information correct? You are saying all media that is for the vaccine is wrong then all media that's against it is correct? Like I said, this has become a religious argument.


----------



## JoelR314

Swiper. said:


> Wikipedia is not a good news source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Wikipedia Is Badly Biased”
> 
> 
> 
> https://larrysanger.org/2020/05/wikipedia-is-badly-biased/


Yes you have to check sources on Wiki. Not sure what sourcing a far right article is supposed tp prove?
That article is upset because Wiki supports global warming, calls alternative medicine pseudo-science and dares to say that historians don't think the gospels are actually historically accurate. So he is upset that Wiki isn't far right. The political issues I did not follow.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

JoelR314 said:


> Is how a 5th grader deals with a discussion.


Sorry I’m not “adult” enough to type out walls of words in an effort to demonstrate to everyone on a bodybuilding and steroid forum just how smart I am. 

Why do you feel the need to be “right”??? It must be incredibly frustrating to know that nobody here values your posts. I don’t think most people even bother reading half the whiney cuck words that you write. Is that how it is for you in real life too??


----------



## The Phoenix

Geezer said:


> In my mid-60's and have not/will not take the jab.
> 
> Never had a flue shot either.
> 
> I'll stick with my natural immunity.
> 
> And not be a fatty (again, lol).



Excellent choice @Geezer Butler!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

MohsenAirwave said:


> I got the synopharm vaccine. It's just dead viruses + aluminium to make the body react.
> It doesn't give nearly as much immunity but I had 0 symptoms or complications.



Aluminum and/or heavy metals in the body is not a good. I took a flu vaccine that adversely reacted to my medicine and made the inactive ingredients (titanium hydroxide) react in a way that worked against my body and I got fanconi’s syndrome. Was down to 117 lbs in 2007 and took me until 2010 to beat and surpass my heaviest weight. I was up to 208 lbs; the heaviest I’ve ever been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fvckinashman

My booster shot experience:

External link to my IG - https://www.instagram.com/p/CXE085QLKfM/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

I am done with shots


----------



## Bro Bundy

we arent pin cushions for the gov


----------



## The Phoenix

Fvckinashman said:


> My booster shot experience:
> 
> External link to my IG - https://www.instagram.com/p/CXE085QLKfM/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> 
> I am done with shots



Hopefully not, unless you plan on taking ASS orals and androgel…  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

Bro Bundy said:


> we arent pin cushions for the gov


But we are pin cushions!!!  🤣


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

I don't know if this is a coincidence or not, but a week after getting the Moderna booster, I experienced  cold-like symptoms, but no fever.  It lasted for about a week before letting up as in last Sunday until today before I started feeling better.  It wasn't COVID, Flu, or Strep and surprise, the doctors wouldn't prescribe jack because I wasn't running fever.  A cortisone injection would have been appreciated, at a minimum, but they wouldn't even give me that.  I have a follow-up appointment tomorrow...


----------



## queefcakes

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I don't know if this is a coincidence or not, but a week after getting the Moderna booster, I experienced  cold-like symptoms, but no fever.  It lasted for about a week before letting up as in last Sunday until today before I started feeling better.  It wasn't COVID, Flu, or Strep and surprise, the doctors wouldn't prescribe jack because I wasn't running fever.  A cortisone injection would have been appreciated, at a minimum, but they wouldn't even give me that.  I have a follow-up appointment tomorrow...


Any similar symptoms on the first dose? Sounds like it could be a natural immune response, like localized soreness or general fatigue. They do stress the immune system, so I wouldn't be surprised if it struggles to fight off typically benign pathogens.


----------



## Hughinn

The Phoenix said:


> Aluminum and/or heavy metals in the body is not a good. I took a flu vaccine that adversely reacted to my medicine and made the inactive ingredients (titanium hydroxide) react in a way that worked against my body and I got fanconi’s syndrome. Was down to 117 lbs in 2007 and took me until 2010 to beat and surpass my heaviest weight. I was up to 208 lbs; the heaviest I’ve ever been.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




That's just it.  Everyone is different.  

But, I don't think any reasonably logical thinking person believes the biden administration is trying to force this shot on Everyone to "save lives".  

There's obviously a political reason behind it, and the fact is everyone's different amd needs to make thier own choices.   Mandates nullify that.


----------



## Geezer

*"Somewhere* *out* *there* *is* *a* *2-year-old* *girl* whose mother is a stripper, her father is a crackhead and her grandpa is President of the United States."


----------



## JoelR314

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sorry I’m not “adult” enough to type out walls of words in an effort to demonstrate to everyone on a bodybuilding and steroid forum just how smart I am.
> 
> Why do you feel the need to be “right”??? It must be incredibly frustrating to know that nobody here values your posts. I don’t think most people even bother reading half the whiney cuck words that you write. Is that how it is for you in real life too??


Yeah I don't care if anyone "values"my post. Why are you reading them if it bothers you so much? I learn from discussing issues. Your point about studies actually helped me realize I can't rely on them. That's why I'm skeptical of the report on 12K deaths. That was also an interesting thing to see even though I don't think it's credible. 
I have met a lot of bodybuilders and MMA instructors who were smarter and more educated than myself including a Harvard grad. So I don't assume people on this forum are not smart.


----------



## Tazz

Hughinn said:


> That's just it. Everyone is different.
> 
> But, I don't think any reasonably logical thinking person believes the biden administration is trying to force this shot on Everyone to "save lives".
> 
> There's obviously a political reason behind it, and the fact is everyone's different amd needs to make thier own choices. Mandates nullify that.



Back when Trump was president, everyone was saying how they’ll never get the shot and don’t trust it, just because it was under his term.

Now Biden is here, the vaccine is the “saving grace” and it’s on public videos he’s taking credit for releasing the vaccine. 


More and more everyday i feel bad for Trump, this man was treated inhumanely, like him or not, some of these death threats and what he endured from the brainwashed was sickening.


----------



## Methyl mike

Hughinn said:


> So
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear it bro.
> Both me and my dolly got sick with the rona.  Kids did too, but they never really noticed.   I was sick two or three days, dolly was sick 3 or 4.
> 
> I hope it's as easy for y'all as it was us.


Recently another friend of mine got confirmation he had covid I literally tried to infect myself I gave him rides in my car he coughed half the time I've hung out with him a bunch (no one else will which is sad) I loaned him money too but that's beside the pojnt-how the fuck do you actually get infected with this stupid virus? Guy I live with had it, nada. I just want to see what all the drama is about. Ridiculous.


----------



## Geezer

Methyl mike said:


> Recently another friend of mine got confirmation he had covid I literally tried to infect myself I gave him rides in my car he coughed half the time I've hung out with him a bunch (no one else will which is sad) I loaned him money too but that's beside the pojnt-how the fuck do you actually get infected with this stupid virus? Guy I live with had it, nada. I just want to see what all the drama is about. Ridiculous.


Because someone who had taken the Fauci Ouchie had coughed on you prior to your buddy becoming infected and immunized you.

They obviously saved your life.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Methyl mike said:


> Recently another friend of mine got confirmation he had covid I literally tried to infect myself I gave him rides in my car he coughed half the time I've hung out with him a bunch (no one else will which is sad) I loaned him money too but that's beside the pojnt-how the fuck do you actually get infected with this stupid virus? Guy I live with had it, nada. I just want to see what all the drama is about. Ridiculous.


Hmmm…. Maybe because you caved in early and got the vax?



Methyl mike said:


> I got the Moderna. No complaints.





Methyl mike said:


> I didn't want the vaccine ive said this before but it is socially appropriate, it fals under the "doing all we can to help each other against a common enemy" category.
> 
> You are simply being selfish by not getting it. You don't even have a compelling argument you just don't think it will help you so fuck it.


----------



## Hughinn

Tazz said:


> Back when Trump was president, everyone was saying how they’ll never get the shot and don’t trust it, just because it was under his term.
> 
> Now Biden is here, the vaccine is the “saving grace” and it’s on public videos he’s taking credit for releasing the vaccine.
> 
> 
> More and more everyday i feel bad for Trump, this man was treated inhumanely, like him or not, some of these death threats and what he endured from the brainwashed was sickening.



CNN and the rest of the DNC propoganda networks had the covid case count and 'death clock' on display 24/7 while Trump was president.  And blamed him daily.

Now that Joe Biden is president, even though he has far surpassed Trump in the cases and fatalities, there's no mention of it on the DNC propoganda networks and the case clock has been taken down.

He doesn't have to answer any real questions.  His press secretary tells open lies and doesn't get 'fact checked' by the same 'news agencies' that would call Trump a liar for saying it rained on Wednesday when it actually rained Tuesday.       And she's literally lying about domestic and foreign policy actions on a daily basis,  And nobody will call it out.

Nobody mentions the troop build up in Syria, the Iran nuke deal disaster or OPEC telling Biden to shove it after he destroyed us oil production. Or the democrat party ties to the BLM riots.

It's really sad.  We're a broken nation, in a really sick time.


----------



## Skullcrusher

JoelR314 said:


> the source is actually called "conservapedia.com" LOL. To distrust all media that goes against your beliefs and back known bias sources is confirmation bias.  Yes Wiki can be bias. The point is to look at the source and see if there is any truth. Yeah conservatapedia has good things to say about Gateway but rational Wiki has some really bad things to say. RW has proven to be a reasonable source of information. All this hate for simply trying to understand what is actually true is very revealing to me. aLl I've done is point out there are 2 sides?
> There are millions of people who believe in the vaccine but they are wrong but the millions of people who read gatewaypundit makes that information correct? You are saying all media that is for the vaccine is wrong then all media that's against it is correct? Like I said, this has become a religious argument.


In all the years that I have relied upon GP for my news I caught them wrong only once. As a matter of fact, in quite a few cases they have broken a story, had it labeled as conspiracy theory by MSM, and then months later MSM breaks the same story as truth all of a sudden.

How I can tell right away if a website is biased...




__





						Donald Trump
					

Donald John Trump, Sr. (1946–), is an American businessman, reality TV host and conspiracy theorist who was the forty-fifth President of the United States from 2017 to 2021. Due to his involvement in an attempted self-coup after losing reelection, he has the infamous dishonor of being the first...




					rationalwiki.org
				




GP used to constantly expose George Bush Sr. and Jr. They still to this day expose corrupt Republicans like Lindsey Graham and Mitch McConnell. What's right is right and what's wrong is wrong regardless of which side of the aisle it comes from.


----------



## Hughinn

Hughinn said:


> CNN and the rest of the DNC propoganda networks had the covid case count and 'death clock' on display 24/7 while Trump was president.  And blamed him daily.
> 
> Now that Joe Biden is president, even though he has far surpassed Trump in the cases and fatalities, there's no mention of it on the DNC propoganda networks and the case clock has been taken down.
> 
> He doesn't have to answer any real questions.  His press secretary tells open lies and doesn't get 'fact checked' by the same 'news agencies' that would call Trump a liar for saying it rained on Wednesday when it actually rained Tuesday.       And she's literally lying about domestic and foreign policy actions on a daily basis,  And nobody will call it out.
> 
> Nobody mentions the troop build up in Syria, the Iran nuke deal disaster or OPEC telling Biden to shove it after he destroyed us oil production. Or the democrat party ties to the BLM riots.
> 
> It's really sad.  We're a broken nation, in a really sick time.


This morning is a prime example.  A quick overview of the news.

Every single DNC propoganda outlet is pushing omicron covid fear porn and Stacy Abraham's governor bid.  Despite omicron reports being very mild form of covid, I'm, not sure why anyone is trying to STOP Omicron. Seems like we would want everyone to actually GET it. Would make this whole vaccination thing unnecessary. Oh, wait... I just figured it out.


The only mainstream media outlet that differs from the dozen or so DNC propoganda networks is fox.  And fox is talking about legal challenges with Joe Bidens vaccine mandates.


----------



## Hughinn

Skullcrusher said:


> In all the years that I have relied upon GP for my news I caught them wrong only once. As a matter of fact, in quite a few cases they have broken a story, had it labeled as conspiracy theory by MSM, and then months later MSM breaks the same story as truth all of a sudden.
> 
> How I can tell right away if a website is biased...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump
> 
> 
> Donald John Trump, Sr. (1946–), is an American businessman, reality TV host and conspiracy theorist who was the forty-fifth President of the United States from 2017 to 2021. Due to his involvement in an attempted self-coup after losing reelection, he has the infamous dishonor of being the first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rationalwiki.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GP used to constantly expose George Bush Sr. and Jr. They still to this day expose corrupt Republicans like Lindsey Graham and Mitch McConnell. *What's right is right and what's wrong is wrong regardless of which side of the aisle it comes from.*



Exactly.  

One of the things I find ironic is how bad liberals hate Tucker Carlson.  And yet, I've seen Tucker Carlson call out republican party members every bit as loud as anyone else.    In fact, every night time hos on Fox routinely bashes some republican policies and members 

But I've sat through and studied hours of MSNBC and it's basically cheerleading and shilling for the DNC.  

I have found very few true neutral news.   Some of the overseas networks reports on American news is very interesting.    They talk about Biden family corruption and such in a way that none of the American outlets will.  Not even Fox.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Hughinn said:


> Exactly.
> 
> One of the things I find ironic is how bad liberals hate Tucker Carlson.  And yet, I've seen Tucker Carlson call out republican party members every bit as loud as anyone else.    In fact, every night time hos on Fox routinely bashes some republican policies and members
> 
> But I've sat through and studied hours of MSNBC and it's basically cheerleading and shilling for the DNC.
> 
> I have found very few true neutral news.   Some of the overseas networks reports on American news is very interesting.    They talk about Biden family corruption and such in a way that none of the American outlets will.  Not even Fox.



Oh darn...








						Strange Bedfellows - Hunter Biden's Laptop Shows He Had a Relationship with Someone You'd Never Guess
					

Emails on Hunter Biden’s laptop reveal the unlikely close friendship between Hunter Biden and Tucker Carlson. The Daily Mail reported on the connection between Tucker Carlson and Hunter Biden yesterday. Hunter Biden was close friends with Tucker Carlson, wrote a recommendation for his son’s...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




I disowned Fox News a long time ago. They are like controlled opposition that refuse to talk about sensitive topics. Real America's Voice and OANN are what I watch.


----------



## Geezer

I don't pay for TV, so all I get is the local broadcast BS.

So I surf Rantingly with morning coffee ever since Drudge went woke.

ETA: And on data plan, so no streaming.


----------



## The Phoenix

You got more than me. All I have is the internet modem and a VPN & everything is on-demand so I got only what I pay for. Liberty, liberty  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher

Real America's Voice has an app or you can watch online here...








						Home - Real America's Voice News
					

Real America's Voice News is your one stop news and entertainment network.




					americasvoice.news
				




OAN you can watch online here...




__





						Video – One America News Network
					






					www.oann.com
				




You can also watch both on Pluto TV for free...








						Pluto TV - Drop in. Watch Free.
					

Pluto TV - Drop in. Watch Free. Watch 250+ channels of free TV and 1000's of on-demand movies and TV shows.




					pluto.tv
				




I have fast internet so I got a Roku Ultra for $99 and now I can watch pretty much anything.


----------



## JoelR314

Skullcrusher said:


> In all the years that I have relied upon GP for my news I caught them wrong only once. As a matter of fact, in quite a few cases they have broken a story, had it labeled as conspiracy theory by MSM, and then months later MSM breaks the same story as truth all of a sudden.
> 
> How I can tell right away if a website is biased...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump
> 
> 
> Donald John Trump, Sr. (1946–), is an American businessman, reality TV host and conspiracy theorist who was the forty-fifth President of the United States from 2017 to 2021. Due to his involvement in an attempted self-coup after losing reelection, he has the infamous dishonor of being the first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rationalwiki.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GP used to constantly expose George Bush Sr. and Jr. They still to this day expose corrupt Republicans like Lindsey Graham and Mitch McConnell. What's right is right and what's wrong is wrong regardless of which side of the aisle it comes from.


Yeah I see that. I'll admit I've only used RW for debunking supernatural, alternative medicine,  all types of wu that has apologetics that are clearly psuedo-science. Their sources always check out with that. When it come to politics it seems they are doing the right/left - focus on only the facts that support your side.

That EU report is confusing because they also have stuff that claims the vac is safe?




__





						Safety of COVID-19 vaccines - European Medicines Agency
					

Safety of COVID-19 vaccines




					www.ema.europa.eu
				




From that page they link to that ADA study but also say many of the side effects on that site are possibly from other illnesses


			https://www.adrreports.eu/en/covid19_message.html
		

So I don't know?


----------



## Skullcrusher

JoelR314 said:


> Yeah I see that. I'll admit I've only used RW for debunking supernatural, alternative medicine,  all types of wu that has apologetics that are clearly psuedo-science. Their sources always check out with that. When it come to politics it seems they are doing the right/left - focus on only the facts that support your side.
> 
> That EU report is confusing because they also have stuff that claims the vac is safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety of COVID-19 vaccines - European Medicines Agency
> 
> 
> Safety of COVID-19 vaccines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ema.europa.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From that page they link to that ADA study but also say many of the side effects on that site are possibly from other illnesses
> 
> 
> https://www.adrreports.eu/en/covid19_message.html
> 
> 
> So I don't know?


Well yeah the EU is corrupt. American government is no better.

GP also uses Fox, NBC, etc. as news sources occasionally when they know they are reporting the truth. It's not a matter of GP being on board with Fox or NBC 100%.

You are looking at one tiny little piece of a very large puzzle. If you were to go to GP and click on MORE with the little bars and then do a search for covid...you would have literally hundreds or possibly even thousands of articles to comb through.

Here's one of the latest...








						Report Shows Nearly 300 Athletes Worldwide Collapsed or Suffered Cardiac Arrests after Taking COVID Vaccine This Year - Many Died
					

A list of athletes around the world who went under cardiac arrest shortly after taking the COVID exam was created and published.  It shows that there may be something wrong with the vaccine if the world’s greatest athletes suffer or die after taking the vaccines.  We’ve reported previously on...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




Source...








						1429 Athlete Cardiac Arrests, Serious Issues, 975 of Them Dead, Since COVID Injection - Real Science
					

It is not normal for young athletes to suffer cardiac arrest or death while playing sport, but most of these come shortly after a COVID shot.



					goodsciencing.com


----------



## Methyl mike

Skullcrusher said:


> Your are still saying that your Filipino website is more credible because you happened to look up testosterone and did not agree that the results could possibly be accurate?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many people live in those 23 countries? Why not start by finding out the total number of people before you jump to the conclusion that it is automatically inaccurate?
> 
> No consideration for the fact that those taking the testosterone may have been taking other illegal compounds along with it they did not want to report to a government database.
> 
> There are lots of other articles and videos that I have posted that lend credibility to the fact that when in comes to covid vaccines, the real number of adverse reactions, heart problems, and deaths are not being reported accurately.
> 
> For example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court Orders FDA To Comply With FOIA and Release Information On Pfizer Vaccine - First Batch of Documents Shows Over 1,200 Vaccine Deaths WITHIN FIRST 90 DAYS
> 
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) released the first batch of documents related to Pfizer’s Covid-19 vaccine after a federal judge ordered that they must comply with a massive Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request that was filed by a government accountability group called Public Health...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


I feel worse by the day about my health and the vaccines impact on it.. I'm somewhat resigned that I won't be around too much longer. My cat will be fine, that counts. This is what it is....


----------



## Methyl mike

Skullcrusher said:


> Well yeah the EU is corrupt. American government is no better.
> 
> GP also uses Fox, NBC, etc. as news sources occasionally when they know they are reporting the truth. It's not a matter of GP being on board with Fox or NBC 100%.
> 
> You are looking at one tiny little piece of a very large puzzle. If you were to go to GP and click on MORE with the little bars and then do a search for covid...you would have literally hundreds or possibly even thousands of articles to comb through.
> 
> Here's one of the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report Shows Nearly 300 Athletes Worldwide Collapsed or Suffered Cardiac Arrests after Taking COVID Vaccine This Year - Many Died
> 
> 
> A list of athletes around the world who went under cardiac arrest shortly after taking the COVID exam was created and published.  It shows that there may be something wrong with the vaccine if the world’s greatest athletes suffer or die after taking the vaccines.  We’ve reported previously on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1429 Athlete Cardiac Arrests, Serious Issues, 975 of Them Dead, Since COVID Injection - Real Science
> 
> 
> It is not normal for young athletes to suffer cardiac arrest or death while playing sport, but most of these come shortly after a COVID shot.
> 
> 
> 
> goodsciencing.com


After reading several entries on the deceased list (source article page) I'm not seeing any connection to these deaths and covid or the vaccine. I realize the page is saying there is a connection, but then they have tons of entries one of the first being the death of hank Aaron who was in his 60s? The fuck does he have to do with young athletes dying from cardiac issues after getting the vaccine? Read through the entries the majority have no connection. I'm not sure what's up with that and I'm assuming the gateway pundit didn't bother reading through them either.


----------



## Methyl mike

Couple quickies 
"

11/05/21 Germany,
Miroslav Klose, 42, former Germany striker and assistant coach at Bayern Munich. Suffering from blood clots in his leg. Had to stop coaching. Apparently ll clear by September after medication and special socks. News Story"
"
23/06/21 France
Christophe Lemeiter, French sprinter. Retired from French Championships and Tokyo Olympics. A coach said he failed a physical, after negative reactions to coronavirus vaccine"

Tons of entries like those mixed in with legit cases of young athletes dying unexpectedly


----------



## Skullcrusher

Methyl mike said:


> After reading several entries on the deceased list (source article page) I'm not seeing any connection to these deaths and covid or the vaccine. I realize the page is saying there is a connection, but then they have tons of entries one of the first being the death of hank Aaron who was in his 60s? The fuck does he have to do with young athletes dying from cardiac issues after getting the vaccine? Read through the entries the majority have no connection. I'm not sure what's up with that and I'm assuming the gateway pundit didn't bother reading through them either.


They all got some form of the covid vax. There are quite a few older athletes in there, true. But there a quite a few younger. Not sure what age is considered old exactly.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Methyl mike said:


> Couple quickies
> "
> 
> 11/05/21 Germany,
> Miroslav Klose, 42, former Germany striker and assistant coach at Bayern Munich. Suffering from blood clots in his leg. Had to stop coaching. Apparently ll clear by September after medication and special socks. News Story"
> "
> 23/06/21 France
> Christophe Lemeiter, French sprinter. Retired from French Championships and Tokyo Olympics. A coach said he failed a physical, after negative reactions to coronavirus vaccine"
> 
> Tons of entries like those mixed in with legit cases of young athletes dying unexpectedly


Here's a young non-athlete...









						7-Year-Old Child Suffers Stroke and Brain Hemorrhage One Week After Receiving Pfizer COVID-19 Shot (VIDEO)
					

A 7-year-old child suffered a stroke and brain hemorrhage just one week after receiving her first dose of Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine as first reported on the Covid world website. A Facebook post went viral after a man named Barry Gewin wrote about his young niece, Harper, who suffered from a stroke...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Methyl mike

I'm sorry but if the gateway pundit is not credible if it is referencing blatant bullshit. Here is another one the list of 291 young athletes etc "

03/09/21 Columbia SC, USA Dead
David Patten (47), three-time Super Bowl champion with Patriots, died while riding his motorcycle – he suddenly “went left of center” and struck on an oncoming Chevrolet sedan. News Story"
I mean am I the only one who actually takes the time to read this shit?


----------



## Methyl mike

Skullcrusher said:


> They all got some form of the covid vax. There are quite a few older athletes in there, true. But there a quite a few younger. Not sure what age is considered old exactly.


I get your point but you are missing mine, the 291 person list is grossly exaggerated and inflated with bullshjt entries. It cannot be considered credible you must realize that. It is straight up misinformation.


----------



## Methyl mike

Skullcrusher said:


> Here's a young non-athlete...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7-Year-Old Child Suffers Stroke and Brain Hemorrhage One Week After Receiving Pfizer COVID-19 Shot (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> A 7-year-old child suffered a stroke and brain hemorrhage just one week after receiving her first dose of Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine as first reported on the Covid world website. A Facebook post went viral after a man named Barry Gewin wrote about his young niece, Harper, who suffered from a stroke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


Please stop referencing the gateway pundit. There has to be better sources of info out there.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Methyl mike said:


> Please stop referencing the gateway pundit. There has to be better sources of info out there.


Not gonna happen. There is not.


----------



## wsmwannabe

Methyl mike said:


> I get your point but you are missing mine, the 291 person list is grossly exaggerated and inflated with bullshjt entries. It cannot be considered credible you must realize that. It is straight up misinformation.


It's not to say that two wrongs make a right, but look at the way COVID deaths are being counted. It is at least as egregious


----------



## Geezer




----------



## The Phoenix

Geezer said:


> View attachment 15963



I can get it in Mexico for same price as Europe. I don’t shop US for medication. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daron_e

Got both shots..plus just got the booster. I am a nurse and there is no choice where I am if u wanna stay employed.  All I can say is I noticed nothing  from any of them. No symptoms, no injection site pain, nothing. I believe in personal freedom and that no one should be forced into taking anything they don't wish to ..but I sure have personally seen a shitlod of people die from this bug. Hardly any since the vaccine.


----------



## Geezer

Methyl mike said:


> Please stop referencing the gateway pundit. There has to be better sources of info out there.


But he verified it on Snopes.


----------



## wsmwannabe

Daron_e said:


> Got both shots..plus just got the booster. I am a nurse and there is no choice where I am if u wanna stay employed.  All I can say is I noticed nothing  from any of them. No symptoms, no injection site pain, nothing. I believe in personal freedom and that no one should be forced into taking anything they don't wish to ..but I sure have personally seen a shitlod of people die from this bug. Hardly any since the vaccine.


I am curious, are these people dying _with_ covid or dying _from_ covid?


----------



## Geezer

wsmwannabe said:


> I am curious, are these people dying _with_ covid or dying _from_ covid?


Last I'd heard, 6% "from", the rest "with".


----------



## Daron_e

wsmwannabe said:


> I am curious, are these people dying _with_ covid or dying _from_ covid?


Well...about 95% were fine prior ...they got covid....went downhill...got put in a vent..they died.  I would say they died from covid. And this stuff about preexisting conditions....  I don't buy it cuz some of the unhealthiest patients did OK with mild symptoms. Many with no known condition have died.I see alot of opinions about covid..and alot of politics with it.  I don't subscribe to any of that shit. But for those who haven't been in the trenches...ur knowledge is based on what u read..not reality. Unfortunately those things rarely go together these days.


----------



## wsmwannabe

Daron_e said:


> Well...about 95% were fine prior ...they got covid....went downhill...got put in a vent..they died.  I would say they died from covid. And this stuff about preexisting conditions....  I don't buy it cuz some of the unhealthiest patients did OK with mild symptoms. Many with no known condition have died.I see alot of opinions about covid..and alot of politics with it.  I don't subscribe to any of that shit. But for those who haven't been in the trenches...ur knowledge is based on what u read..not reality. Unfortunately those things rarely go together these days.


How many people go downhill and don't get put on a ventilator? How many of those people die and how many recover? How many people put on a ventilator recover?

There are financial incentives for hospitals having patients on ventilators. I applaud you for your work, I am certain it is not easy. But I believe some of the price being paid with lives, is driven by financial incentives.


----------



## Methyl mike

I think I'm showing symptoms finally. Felt crappy last couple days, today nose is running like crazy and I have a cough all of a sudden. Will keep a close eye. The good/bad thing is my friend I live with has surgery tomorrow and will be staying at his daughter's for a week at least. So, good because I should be quarantining bad because if I suddenly go downhill nobody will be here...BBBG your dream is coming true...


----------



## wsmwannabe

Methyl mike said:


> I think I'm showing symptoms finally. Felt crappy last couple days, today nose is running like crazy and I have a cough all of a sudden. Will keep a close eye. The good/bad thing is my friend I live with has surgery tomorrow and will be staying at his daughter's for a week at least. So, good because I should be quarantining bad because if I suddenly go downhill nobody will be here...BBBG your dream is coming true...


@BigBaldBeardGuy strikes me as the "badass with a heart of gold" type. Certainly no one on here wants you to die, or is even wishing you ill.

I hope you get better soon


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Methyl mike said:


> I think I'm showing symptoms finally. Felt crappy last couple days, today nose is running like crazy and I have a cough all of a sudden. Will keep a close eye. The good/bad thing is my friend I live with has surgery tomorrow and will be staying at his daughter's for a week at least. So, good because I should be quarantining bad because if I suddenly go downhill nobody will be here...BBBG your dream is coming true...


I never wished death on you Mike. This is a community. We might not always see eye to eye but we all have a lot in common. I’d sooner hang out with anyone here (except Mindless because he’s not really part of our community) before hanging out with some fatass golfer that can’t see his own dick under his self-serving gut and swinging man-titties. 

Get better soon, man.


----------



## The Phoenix

Methyl mike said:


> I think I'm showing symptoms finally. Felt crappy last couple days, today nose is running like crazy and I have a cough all of a sudden. Will keep a close eye. The good/bad thing is my friend I live with has surgery tomorrow and will be staying at his daughter's for a week at least. So, good because I should be quarantining bad because if I suddenly go downhill nobody will be here...BBBG your dream is coming true...



You're a good guy @Methyl mike , i think people tend to misunderstand you but you are as transparent as plain day.  you do a great job coming back to try to understand and it says and means a lot.  You're good bro.


----------



## wsmwannabe

Methyl mike said:


> I think I'm showing symptoms finally. Felt crappy last couple days, today nose is running like crazy and I have a cough all of a sudden. Will keep a close eye. The good/bad thing is my friend I live with has surgery tomorrow and will be staying at his daughter's for a week at least. So, good because I should be quarantining bad because if I suddenly go downhill nobody will be here...BBBG your dream is coming true...


If you do have COVID, see if you can find Joe Rogans protocol. Apparently it’s the tits and works really well for kicking COVID


----------



## Geezer

LOLing at Rantingly headlines


----------



## Geezer




----------



## Be_A_Hero

I think I’ve always taken my immune system for granted. I never take medicine or any type of vaccine, flu shot whatever and I’m never sick, idk


----------



## Geezer

Skullcrusher said:


> I disowned Fox News a long time ago. They are like controlled opposition that refuse to talk about sensitive topics. Real America's Voice and OANN are what I watch.


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Geezer said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> 
> View attachment 16001











						Fox News Christmas Tree Lit on Fire, Suspect in Custody (VIDEOS)
					

A 49-year-old man has been arrested after the Fox News Christmas tree was lit on fire outside the network’s headquarters in Manhattan. The tree was “completely engulfed in flames” early Wednesday morning. Fox News host Shannon Bream reported on the incident as it was taking place outside. “A bit...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				













						Minnesota Family Is Threatened by Wicked Leftist Neighbor for Putting Up Christmas Lights
					

File image of Christmas lights This photo was just sent to a prominent Republican from Minnesota. She forwarded it to The Gateway Pundit. The letter shows what a St. Anthony resident received in the mail. Saint Anthony was a lovely, quiet neighborhood near Minneapolis. This disgusting letter...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Be_A_Hero

Skullcrusher said:


> Fox News Christmas Tree Lit on Fire, Suspect in Custody (VIDEOS)
> 
> 
> A 49-year-old man has been arrested after the Fox News Christmas tree was lit on fire outside the network’s headquarters in Manhattan. The tree was “completely engulfed in flames” early Wednesday morning. Fox News host Shannon Bream reported on the incident as it was taking place outside. “A bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnesota Family Is Threatened by Wicked Leftist Neighbor for Putting Up Christmas Lights
> 
> 
> File image of Christmas lights This photo was just sent to a prominent Republican from Minnesota. She forwarded it to The Gateway Pundit. The letter shows what a St. Anthony resident received in the mail. Saint Anthony was a lovely, quiet neighborhood near Minneapolis. This disgusting letter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!!


Omg


----------



## Human_Backhoe

People have the right to "mostly peaceful protest" how dare people vilify them.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Fox News Christmas Tree Arson Suspect Craig Tamanaha Has 3 Priors
					

"We will not let this deliberate and brazen act of cowardice deter us," Fox News Media CEO Suzanne Scott said in an internal memo sent out to employees.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Geezer

Remember the 50 years it was going to take the FDA to release the Pfizer data? LOL, anyone who can sue will be dead my then.

I'm sure that was never a factor in all this.

*FDA Says It Now Needs 75 Years to Fully Release Pfizer COVID-19 Vaccine Data*

The Food and Drug Administration is asking a judge to give it 75 years to produce data concerning the Pfizer and BioNTech vaccine, up 20 years from a previous request.

The agency, known as the FDA, told the court it can work faster than its previously proposed 500-pages-per-month-rate. But it also said there are over 59,000 more pages than mentioned in an earlier filing.

That discovery, and a desire to make sure it can work on other Freedom of Information Act requests at the same time, prompted the fresh request to the judge to allow production of roughly 12,000 pages by Jan. 31, 2022, and 500 pages per month thereafter.

That timeline would take it until at least 2096, Aaron Siri, a lawyer working on the case, said in a blog post.


“If you find what you are reading difficult to believe—that is because it is dystopian for the government to give Pfizer billions, mandate Americans to take its product, prohibit Americans from suing for harms, but yet refuse to let Americans see the data underlying its licensure,” Siri said.

The case was brought on behalf of the Public Health and Medical Professionals for Transparency, which said the FDA was not complying with its request for data in a timely manner.

The group includes Dr. Carole Browner, a research professor at the University of California, Los Angeles’ David Geffen School of Medicine; Peter Doshi, an associate professor at the University of Maryland’s School of Pharmacy, and Dr. Harvey Risch, a professor of epidemiology at the Yale School of Public Health.

The group says that the data should be made public quickly because the FDA spent just 108 days reviewing it before granting emergency use authorization to the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine.


The matter is more urgent because millions of Americans are being mandated to take the shot or face repercussions, such as a loss of access to businesses and termination.

The Pfizer jab is the only one that has been approved by drug regulators. Approvals mean products have met a higher threshold of safety and effectiveness than those given emergency clearance.

“The entire purpose of FOIA is government transparency. In multiple recent cases, in upholding the FOIA’s requirement to ‘make the records promptly available,’ courts have required agencies, including the FDA, to produce 10,000 or more pages per month, and those cases did not involve a request nearly this important–i.e., the data underlying licensure of a liability-free product that the federal government requires nearly all Americans to receive,” Siri said.

“As the present pandemic rages on, independent review of these documents by outside scientists is urgently needed to assist with addressing the shortcomings and issues with the response to the pandemic to date.”


The FDA said its Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research maintains the records sought by the plaintiff but only has 10 staff members, and two of them are new, leaving them slower in processing pages than the other workers.

Each line of each page must be reviewed to ensure proper redactions are applied, the filing says.

Additionally, a faster rate than that requested would divert “significant resources away from the processing of other FOIA requests that are also in litigation,” and requests that came in before the request in question, the agency said, adding, “In sum, FDA’s proposed processing schedule is fair to plaintiff.”









						FDA Says It Now Needs 75 Years to Fully Release Pfizer COVID-19 Vaccine Data
					

<p>The Food and Drug Administration is asking a judge to give it 75 years to produce data concerning the Pfizer and BioNTech vaccine, up 20 years from a previous request. The agency, known as the FDA, told the court it can work faster than its previously proposed 500-pages-per-month-rate. But it...




					www.ntd.com


----------



## shackleford

Skullcrusher said:


> Fox News Christmas Tree Lit on Fire, Suspect in Custody (VIDEOS)
> 
> 
> A 49-year-old man has been arrested after the Fox News Christmas tree was lit on fire outside the network’s headquarters in Manhattan. The tree was “completely engulfed in flames” early Wednesday morning. Fox News host Shannon Bream reported on the incident as it was taking place outside. “A bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnesota Family Is Threatened by Wicked Leftist Neighbor for Putting Up Christmas Lights
> 
> 
> File image of Christmas lights This photo was just sent to a prominent Republican from Minnesota. She forwarded it to The Gateway Pundit. The letter shows what a St. Anthony resident received in the mail. Saint Anthony was a lovely, quiet neighborhood near Minneapolis. This disgusting letter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!!


unreal. christmas lights are now offensive?

i looked at the front page of the paper at work the other day. two main stories. one was about the racial inequality of the covid vaccine. the other was a female who made eagle scout... i couldnt read any further, what garbage.


----------



## Dex

Just getting over the Rona now. Still weak and coughing some junk up in the morning. The wife is getting her taste back after almost two weeks, which isn't too bad from what I have read.


----------



## shackleford

Dex said:


> Just getting over the Rona now. Still weak and coughing some junk up in the morning. The wife is getting her taste back after almost two weeks, which isn't too bad from what I have read.


glad you both are on the mend


----------



## Dex

shackleford said:


> glad you both are on the mend


Thank you. I wish I could look into the future to see when all of this crap will be over. It is getting old.


----------



## shackleford

Dex said:


> Thank you. I wish I could look into the future to see when all of this crap will be over. It is getting old.


im afraid too many people are becoming accustomed to this. and the children are being essentially indoctorinated into believe this is "how it is" wearing masks all day at school.


----------



## GSgator

shackleford said:


> im afraid too many people are becoming accustomed to this. and the children are being essentially indoctorinated into believe this is "how it is" wearing masks all day at school.


I agree I want to just yell at the ppl walking outside and in there cars by themselves wearing mask. It will never end with sheep like that who can’t think logical .


----------



## JoelR314

Skullcrusher said:


> Well yeah the EU is corrupt. American government is no better.
> 
> GP also uses Fox, NBC, etc. as news sources occasionally when they know they are reporting the truth. It's not a matter of GP being on board with Fox or NBC 100%.
> 
> You are looking at one tiny little piece of a very large puzzle. If you were to go to GP and click on MORE with the little bars and then do a search for covid...you would have literally hundreds or possibly even thousands of articles to comb through.
> 
> Here's one of the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report Shows Nearly 300 Athletes Worldwide Collapsed or Suffered Cardiac Arrests after Taking COVID Vaccine This Year - Many Died
> 
> 
> A list of athletes around the world who went under cardiac arrest shortly after taking the COVID exam was created and published.  It shows that there may be something wrong with the vaccine if the world’s greatest athletes suffer or die after taking the vaccines.  We’ve reported previously on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1429 Athlete Cardiac Arrests, Serious Issues, 975 of Them Dead, Since COVID Injection - Real Science
> 
> 
> It is not normal for young athletes to suffer cardiac arrest or death while playing sport, but most of these come shortly after a COVID shot.
> 
> 
> 
> goodsciencing.com


Definitely a lot of corruption. I don't doubt the cardiac effects reported about the heart inflammation. That site - "goodscience" is a bit of a work. There are just a few really short articles to make it look legit but it looks like it was made to appear as a source for that article. There are a lot of deaths that have no mention about the person being vaccinated. It really does seem like they are just listing a bunch of deaths and assuming the person had been vaccinated at some point in the past.  In the "might be related" section there are all types of Fentanyl deaths.  I think there might be deception on both sides, misinformation from pharma influencing studies as well as some sites using exaggerated reports of side effect deaths to gain viewers. Playing to one side makes sense for a news website. The FB posts from the person who posted about his niece are locked, the story is based on just postings so it's impossible to investigate. But other news sites have pressure to promote the vaccine so there is corruption all over.


----------



## flenser

Wow, just wow. It doesn't surprise me they think people are that gullible, but it worries me that people might really be that gullible.









						Thousands facing heart problems due to ‘post-pandemic stress disorder’
					

Up to 300,000 people in the UK are facing heart-related illnesses due to post-pandemic stress disorder (PPSD), two London physicians have warned.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Rot-Iron66

American Heart Association Journal: 97.8% Adolescents and Young Adults with Myocarditis had an mRNA COVID-19 Shot
					

The American Heart Association's journal Circulation has published another abstract of a study with very alarming data on the effects of the COVID-19 experimental shots on heart disease in young people. This follows their study published a few weeks ago by cardiologist Steven R Gundry. The new...




					healthimpactnews.com
				




===

*American Heart Association Journal: 97.8% Adolescents and Young Adults with Myocarditis had an mRNA COVID-19 Shot*


----------



## Rot-Iron66

British Cardiologist Confirms AHA Study that COVID-19 Shots Causing Heart Attacks

666 Cases of Heart Disease in 12 to 17-Year-Olds After COVID Shots – Less than 2 Cases Per Year Following All Vaccines for Past 30+ Years


----------



## Geezer

shackleford said:


> im afraid too many people are becoming accustomed to this. and the children are being essentially indoctorinated into believe this is "how it is" wearing masks all day at school.


Boiling the frog


----------



## wsmwannabe

Geezer said:


> Boiling the frog


I try to reinforce with my 5 yr old son everyday that the masks don't do anything and he is only wearing it because too many adults are scared of nothing. A couple of weeks ago, our county school board rescinded the mask policy


----------



## Skullcrusher

Senate Votes 52-48 to Repeal Biden’s Vaccine Mandate….If Resolution Passes Dem-Controlled House, Biden will Veto








						Senate Votes 52-48 to Repeal Biden's Vaccine Mandate....If Resolution Passes Dem-Controlled House, Biden will Veto
					

The Senate on Wednesday voted 52-48 to repeal Joe Biden’s vaccine mandate for private businesses. Democrat Senators Manchin and Tester joined with the Republicans and voted to overturn Biden’s mandate. “I’m not crazy about mandates,” Tester told NBC News before the vote, later calling the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## shackleford

Skullcrusher said:


> Senate Votes 52-48 to Repeal Biden’s Vaccine Mandate….If Resolution Passes Dem-Controlled House, Biden will Veto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Votes 52-48 to Repeal Biden's Vaccine Mandate....If Resolution Passes Dem-Controlled House, Biden will Veto
> 
> 
> The Senate on Wednesday voted 52-48 to repeal Joe Biden’s vaccine mandate for private businesses. Democrat Senators Manchin and Tester joined with the Republicans and voted to overturn Biden’s mandate. “I’m not crazy about mandates,” Tester told NBC News before the vote, later calling the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


i appreciate your updates. i was just looking for info on this yesterday. thank you.


----------



## Geezer

wsmwannabe said:


> I try to reinforce with my 5 yr old son everyday that the masks don't do anything and he is only wearing it because too many adults are scared of nothing. A couple of weeks ago, our county school board rescinded the mask policy


We've turned in to a country of sheep, as was the plan.


----------



## Skullcrusher

What gets me is that children are dying from getting covid vaccines. Since when has dying children become overlookable under any circumstance?


----------



## flenser

Skullcrusher said:


> What gets me is that children are dying from getting covid vaccines. Since when has dying children become overlookable under any circumstance?


Just off the top of my head... : )

Afghanistan drone strikes, Syria drone strikes, Libya drone strikes, ditto all three bombings. Iraq sanctions, Iran sanctions. Iraq invasion. War against Kosovo (aka Serbian war). War on drugs. Banning of DDT.


----------



## Hughinn

Methyl mike said:


> I feel worse by the day about my health and the vaccines impact on it.. I'm somewhat resigned that I won't be around too much longer. My cat will be fine, that counts. This is what it is....


Calm down Mike, you're going to be fine. 

You're just a little neurotic.  Just relax


----------



## Hughinn

flenser said:


> Just off the top of my head... : )
> 
> Afghanistan drone strikes, Syria drone strikes, Libya drone strikes, ditto all three bombings. Iraq sanctions, Iran sanctions. Iraq invasion. War against Kosovo (aka Serbian war). War on drugs. Banning of DDT.



Not to mention the deaths and sex trafficking going on with kids at the hands of the Mexican drug cartels at the us border. 

But telling those kids stories, like the rest you mentioned, has no political value to the democrat party.   So nobody hears about it.


----------



## Skullcrusher

flenser said:


> Just off the top of my head... : )
> 
> Afghanistan drone strikes, Syria drone strikes, Libya drone strikes, ditto all three bombings. Iraq sanctions, Iran sanctions. Iraq invasion. War against Kosovo (aka Serbian war). War on drugs. Banning of DDT.



Well...since we are including other countries...

At Least 3 Children Die and 120 Hospitalized in Vietnam After Receiving Pfizer COVID-19 Vaccine – 4 Adults Die from Vero Cell Covid Vaccine








						At Least 3 Children Die and 120 Hospitalized in Vietnam After Receiving Pfizer COVID-19 Vaccine - 4 Adults Die from Vero Cell Covid Vaccine
					

The CDC director of Thanh Hoa Province in Vietnam has suspended the use of the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine batch after 120 teens were hospitalized after a group vaccination at school. The central province of Thanh Hoa has been vaccinating kids ages 15 -17 years old since November 30 with the Pfizer...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Geezer

Skullcrusher said:


> What gets me is that children are dying from getting covid vaccines. Since when has dying children become overlookable under any circumstance?


----------



## Geezer

flenser said:


> Just off the top of my head... : )
> 
> Afghanistan drone strikes, Syria drone strikes, Libya drone strikes, ditto all three bombings. Iraq sanctions, Iran sanctions. Iraq invasion. War against Kosovo (aka Serbian war). War on drugs. Banning of DDT.


Biden BATFE nominee standing proud at Waco.


----------



## flenser

Geezer said:


> Biden BATFE nominee standing proud at Waco.


I still get angry when I think about that.


----------



## Geezer

Fearmongering at its finest. It's one of the things the Gov does best. When the weak-minded are afraid of the boogeyman, they'll gladly give their rights and freedoms in exchange for "protection". Idiots.​-----------​




						COVID Fact-Check: "ICUs Are Filled With The Unvaccinated" | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				


​COVID Fact-Check: "ICUs Are Filled With The Unvaccinated"​A few days ago Dr Hillary Jones, whilst being interviewed on Lorraine Kelly, claimed:



> 90% of people in hospital are unvaccinated”.





> “That is a really a figure we really need to concentrate on, 90% of people in hospital have not been vaccinated”
> 
> ➡️ A figure to focus on because its factually incorrect from
> 
> ◼️ 36% of Covid patients in hospital unvaccinated not 90%
> — Jamie Jenkins (@statsjamie)


Similarly, last week, Kevin Maguire claimed on Jeremy Vine’s show that:



> The unvaccinated are filling hospital beds, they’re in ICUs taking up precious resources – there are hospital waiting lists going up because there are so many unvaccinated people in hospitals”





> 1/4 On claimed the following
> 
> "The unvaccinated are filling hospital beds, they're in ICUs taking up precious resources - there are hospital waiting lists going up because there are so many unvaccinated people in hospitals"
> 
> Next thread
> — James (@JamesfWells)


Television presenters and news headlines across the United Kingdom have commonly referred to hospitals being filled with unvaccinated covid19 patients.

As if it could ever be considered evidence of anything, an anonymous “doctor” wrote a piece for The Guardian, which he filled with nameless anecdotal evidence, and 



> ICU is full of the unvaccinated – my patience with them is wearing thin


*This claim is regularly used as an argument for vaccine mandates, and/or unvaxxed-only lockdowns.

But is it true?

ICUs are not “full” of unvaccinated covid patients, they’re not even full of covid cases. In fact, they’re not even full at all.*

As of last week, NHS England’s own bed statistics reported that England has 4330 available critical care beds, of which 894 (21%) are being used by Covid patients, 2608 (60%) non-Covid patients and 828 (19%) were empty.

So, England’s critical care beds are not even 90% full, let alone 90% full of unvaccinated covid patients.

But let’s be charitable and assume these people misspoke or communicated their point badly. Let’s assume they meant 90% _of covid hospitalisations_ are unvaccinated.

That, at least, is true right? Wrong.

*The actual number is 35.4%*

According to the UK’s Health Security Agency data (page 31 of this document) 6639 patients were admitted to hospital “with Covid” in the weeks 44-47 of this year. Of those 6639, 2355 were unvaccinated.

*So unvaccinated people do not even make up the majority of Covid cases, let alone the majority of ICU admissions in general.*

So, even going by the official statistics – which we’ve previously shown are routinely inflated to make the “pandemic” appear frightening – the claim is incorrect.

And that doesn’t even account for the fact that, according to Public Health England,* a “Covid hospitalisation” is anyone admitted to hospital for any reason within 28 days of a positive Covid test. *This could include people who are admitted to hospital for something else and then happen to test positive while they are there.

_We could also discuss the tiny number of hospital beds available in this country, which has more than halved since the 1980s, whilst the population has exploded in that time.

But that’s really an article for another day._


----------



## Geezer

Just another reason to be healthy (aside from all the others)









						Fat Acts as a 'Reservoir' for COVID
					

Research may show why obese, overweight people are at greater risk




					www.newser.com
				



Fat Acts as a 'Reservoir' for COVID​
(NEWSER) – A recent study found obese people with COVID-19 were 113% more likely to end up in a hospital, 74% more likely to be admitted to an ICU, and 48% more likely to die than people of a healthy weight, per _Science_. New research might explain why. The study, posted online in October but not yet peer reviewed, shows the coronavirus infects fat cells and immune cells within body fat, triggering a destructive inflammatory response. A person who is significantly above their ideal weight will have a lot of extra fat in which the virus can "hang out" and replicate, while awaiting an immune response that acts "like a perfect storm," Dr. David Kass, a professor of cardiology at Johns Hopkins, tells the _New York Times_. The more fat there is, the greater the problem.


"If you really are very obese, fat is the biggest single organ in your body," Kass says. And if infected with COVID-19, "it becomes kind of a reservoir." (This is also true with HIV and influenza, per the _Times_.) Looking at patients who died of COVID-19, researchers were able to see the coronavirus in fat tissue near various organs. In experiments using body tissue from bariatric surgery patients, they found the fat cells, or adipocytes, could themselves become infected. Pre-adipocytes, which mature into adipocytes, could not be infected but these still contributed to the strong inflammatory response produced by infected immune cells within fat, called adipose tissue macrophages. That inflammatory response is key.

"We're seeing the same inflammatory cytokines that I see in the blood of the really sick patients being produced in response to infection of those tissues," study author Dr. Catherine Blish of Stanford University Medical Center tells the _Times_. These cytokines occasion more inflammation and the release of more cytokines, which "could well be contributing to severe disease." It might also be contributing to long COVID, according to the study authors, who say we may need to adjust COVID vaccine and treatments in accordance with a person's weight and fat tissue. This is especially relevant in the US, where 42.4% of people are obese and 73.6% of people are overweight, per Fortune. (Read more COVID-19 stories.)


----------



## Geezer

Some parents have the "choice" removed. I'm afraid to say what I'd do if I'd have had kids, and this happened to them. I have a pretty good idea, but I'll refrain from posting it.

Such an oddly-named place for such a thing to happen...

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...nated-children-no-parental-consent-dont-tell/

Children at Barack Obama Global Prep Academy in Los Angeles Unified School District (LAUSD) were apparently vaccinated against the coronavirus without the consent or knowledge of parents, according to a mother.

“The lady that gave him the shot and signed the paper told my son, ‘Please don’t say anything. I don’t want to get in trouble,'” Maribel Duarte, the mother of a 13-year-old boy who was clandestinely vaccinated, told NBC4.

According to Duarte, her son was offered pizza in exchange for the shot.

But attorney Jennifer Kennedy, who is fighting the school district’s vaccine mandate in court, contends children cannot consent to receiving a vaccine, saying, “you [LAUSD] don’t have the legal authority.”

According to NBC4, “LAUSD says student matters are confidential and wouldn’t comment specifically, but did say its ‘safe schools to safe steps incentive program’ is meant to ensure several steps are in place for vaccinated students to receive prizes.”

Duarte, while being pro-vaccine and vaccinated herself, says she was uncomfortable with the move because her son “has problems with asthma and allergy problems.”

“It hurt to know he got a shot without my permission, without knowing and without signing any papers for him to get the shot,” Duarte told NBC4.



> Absolutely appalling.
> The government should not be circumventing parents like this.
> Parents need to know (and consent) to their child getting the vaccine. https://t.co/aNuUQdsNOw
> — Ted Cruz (@tedcruz) December 8, 2021


----------



## shackleford

Geezer said:


> Some parents have the "choice" removed. I'm afraid to say what I'd do if I'd have had kids, and this happened to them. I have a pretty good idea, but I'll refrain from posting it.
> 
> Such an oddly-named place for such a thing to happen...
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...nated-children-no-parental-consent-dont-tell/
> 
> Children at Barack Obama Global Prep Academy in Los Angeles Unified School District (LAUSD) were apparently vaccinated against the coronavirus without the consent or knowledge of parents, according to a mother.
> 
> “The lady that gave him the shot and signed the paper told my son, ‘Please don’t say anything. I don’t want to get in trouble,'” Maribel Duarte, the mother of a 13-year-old boy who was clandestinely vaccinated, told NBC4.
> 
> According to Duarte, her son was offered pizza in exchange for the shot.
> 
> But attorney Jennifer Kennedy, who is fighting the school district’s vaccine mandate in court, contends children cannot consent to receiving a vaccine, saying, “you [LAUSD] don’t have the legal authority.”
> 
> According to NBC4, “LAUSD says student matters are confidential and wouldn’t comment specifically, but did say its ‘safe schools to safe steps incentive program’ is meant to ensure several steps are in place for vaccinated students to receive prizes.”
> 
> Duarte, while being pro-vaccine and vaccinated herself, says she was uncomfortable with the move because her son “has problems with asthma and allergy problems.”
> 
> “It hurt to know he got a shot without my permission, without knowing and without signing any papers for him to get the shot,” Duarte told NBC4.


that is beyond overstepping bounds. disgusting.


----------



## WeightedDips512

If I put poison in my body, it's going to be me choosing my poison, not the government doing it for me.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

I know two nurses, each at very large hospitals in Boston.
Said COVID hospitalizations are very low, and 99 percent of them are obese sickly people with many things wrong with them (The Beetus, etc).

Other wards are much more active/busy, especially the cardiac unit...


----------



## Geezer

CDC: About 75 Percent of Omicron Cases Are in Fully Vaccinated People › American Greatness
					

The Omicron variant has been detected in at least 19 states in the U.S., and is striking mainly fully vaccinated people, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).




					amgreatness.com
				




Forty-three people in 19 states have tested positive for omicron, according to remarks made to the Associated Press by Dr. Rochelle Walensky, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. About 75 percent of those cases are in people who are fully vaccinated, and one person has been hospitalized. One-third of those individuals had traveled internationally; one-third had received a booster. The cases so far have been “mild,” she said.


----------



## Eggowafflesplz

Got the moderna vaccine.  Last jab 8/20/21. Life has been shit since.  Zero energy mentally/ physically. Moving about is like dragging an anchor behind me. Proper rest don’t matter still no energy.  Told my symptoms to my pcp and had labs done.  47yo. Test 371 with only a minor deficiency in vitD.  Hoping I wake from this nightmare soon.
No answer so far from drs. Next appt end of month.


----------



## Methyl mike

Hughinn said:


> Calm down Mike, you're going to be fine.
> 
> You're just a little neurotic.  Just relax


It's already done and gone whatever it was. Pansy ass covid with these fake ass variants and vaccines that are more of a threat. We, the people, are at war against the elite ruling class and most don't even realize it.


----------



## Methyl mike

Eggowafflesplz said:


> Got the moderna vaccine.  Last jab 8/20/21. Life has been shit since.  Zero energy mentally/ physically. Moving about is like dragging an anchor behind me. Proper rest don’t matter still no energy.  Told my symptoms to my pcp and had labs done.  47yo. Test 371 with only a minor deficiency in vitD.  Hoping I wake from this nightmare soon.
> No answer so far from drs. Next appt end of month.


I've noticed similar changes also past couple months cuts and scratches like shaving or playing with cat normally these cuts are basically gone in a few hours now the same cuts and scratches are scabbing over and not really healing at all. Very unsightly and strNge.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Rot-Iron66

97.8 percent of vaxxed young patients suffering myocarditis received mRNA shot within 30 days, American Heart Association study finds
					

A new study from AHA found that young patients who experienced myocarditis were overwhelmingly injected with an experimental mRNA COVID-19 shot within a month of the heart condition starting.




					thelibertyloft.com
				



=====
*97.8 percent of vaxxed young patients suffering myocarditis received mRNA shot within 30 days, American Heart Association study finds*


----------



## shackleford

Rot-Iron66 said:


> 97.8 percent of vaxxed young patients suffering myocarditis received mRNA shot within 30 days, American Heart Association study finds
> 
> 
> A new study from AHA found that young patients who experienced myocarditis were overwhelmingly injected with an experimental mRNA COVID-19 shot within a month of the heart condition starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertyloft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =====
> *97.8 percent of vaxxed young patients suffering myocarditis received mRNA shot within 30 days, American Heart Association study finds*


but the radio keeps telling me its "proven safe and effective"


----------



## Geezer

shackleford said:


> but the radio keeps telling me its "proven safe and effective"


----------



## flenser

Rot-Iron66 said:


> 97.8 percent of vaxxed young patients suffering myocarditis received mRNA shot within 30 days, American Heart Association study finds
> 
> 
> A new study from AHA found that young patients who experienced myocarditis were overwhelmingly injected with an experimental mRNA COVID-19 shot within a month of the heart condition starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertyloft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =====
> *97.8 percent of vaxxed young patients suffering myocarditis received mRNA shot within 30 days, American Heart Association study finds*


They got the title backwards. If 97% of vaxed had myocarditis, that couldn't be ignored. Not even by US media. 

97% of myocarditis cases had received a vax within 28 days. It's stated later in the article.


----------



## flenser

Japanese Ministry of Health warns of ‘serious side effects’ from vaccines | Free West Media
					

Experts convened by the Japanese Ministry of Health on December 4 recommended affixing the words




					freewestmedia.com


----------



## Dex

ICU beds are only 80-90% full because we have fewer beds available since they mandated the vaccine and 15% of staff left last month after refusing it.


----------



## Swiper.

Dex said:


> ICU beds are only 80-90% full because we have fewer beds available since they mandated the vaccine and 15% of staff left last month after refusing it.



And ICU beds even before Covid were 80 to 90% full to begin with. that’s how you run a hospital by filling up the beds, not by having empty beds. most all ICU units are at least 80-90% filled year-round pre covid. 
And when the beds are filled to capacity only about 12% of them are Covid patients.


----------



## shackleford

Skullcrusher said:


> Senate Votes 52-48 to Repeal Biden’s Vaccine Mandate….If Resolution Passes Dem-Controlled House, Biden will Veto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Votes 52-48 to Repeal Biden's Vaccine Mandate....If Resolution Passes Dem-Controlled House, Biden will Veto
> 
> 
> The Senate on Wednesday voted 52-48 to repeal Joe Biden’s vaccine mandate for private businesses. Democrat Senators Manchin and Tester joined with the Republicans and voted to overturn Biden’s mandate. “I’m not crazy about mandates,” Tester told NBC News before the vote, later calling the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


If anyone is interested like I was, the process for a resolution to become law can be found in the US Constitution, Article 1, Section 7. If vetoed by the President, it must pass by a 2/3 majority in both the House and Senate.

Link: https://constitutioncenter.org/interactive-constitution/article/article-i

Text:
Every Bill which shall have passed the House of Representatives and the Senate, shall, before it become a Law, be presented to the President of the United States; If he approve he shall sign it, but if not he shall return it, with his Objections to that House in which it shall have originated, who shall enter the Objections at large on their Journal, and proceed to reconsider it. If after such Reconsideration two thirds of that House shall agree to pass the Bill, it shall be sent, together with the Objections, to the other House, by which it shall likewise be reconsidered, and if approved by two thirds of that House, it shall become a Law. But in all such Cases the Votes of both Houses shall be determined by Yeas and Nays, and the Names of the Persons voting for and against the Bill shall be entered on the Journal of each House respectively. If any Bill shall not be returned by the President within ten Days (Sundays excepted) after it shall have been presented to him, the Same shall be a Law, in like Manner as if he had signed it, unless the Congress by their Adjournment prevent its Return, in which Case it shall not be a Law.

Every Order, Resolution, or Vote to which the Concurrence of the Senate and House of Representatives may be necessary (except on a question of Adjournment) shall be presented to the President of the United States; and before the Same shall take Effect, shall be approved by him, or being disapproved by him, shall be repassed by two thirds of the Senate and House of Representatives, according to the Rules and Limitations prescribed in the Case of a Bill.


----------



## shackleford

Skullcrusher said:


> Senate Votes 52-48 to Repeal Biden’s Vaccine Mandate….If Resolution Passes Dem-Controlled House, Biden will Veto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Votes 52-48 to Repeal Biden's Vaccine Mandate....If Resolution Passes Dem-Controlled House, Biden will Veto
> 
> 
> The Senate on Wednesday voted 52-48 to repeal Joe Biden’s vaccine mandate for private businesses. Democrat Senators Manchin and Tester joined with the Republicans and voted to overturn Biden’s mandate. “I’m not crazy about mandates,” Tester told NBC News before the vote, later calling the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com











						S.J.Res.29 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): A joint resolution providing for congressional disapproval under chapter 8 of title 5, United States Code, of the rule submitted by the Department of Labor relating to "COVID-19 Vaccination and Testing; Emerge
					

Summary of S.J.Res.29 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): A joint resolution providing for congressional disapproval under chapter 8 of title 5, United States Code, of the rule submitted by the Department of Labor relating to "COVID-19 Vaccination and Testing; Emergency Temporary Standard".



					www.congress.gov
				




I'll share the page where you can find the status of the resolution. It took a while to figure out it is called S.J. Res 29. Now I don't have to rely on a news source to relay the information and hope I stumble across the article. I wish I knew how long it takes the house to make a decision, people's jobs are depending on this.


----------



## Hughinn

shackleford said:


> S.J.Res.29 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): A joint resolution providing for congressional disapproval under chapter 8 of title 5, United States Code, of the rule submitted by the Department of Labor relating to "COVID-19 Vaccination and Testing; Emerge
> 
> 
> Summary of S.J.Res.29 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): A joint resolution providing for congressional disapproval under chapter 8 of title 5, United States Code, of the rule submitted by the Department of Labor relating to "COVID-19 Vaccination and Testing; Emergency Temporary Standard".
> 
> 
> 
> www.congress.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll share the page where you can find the status of the resolution. It took a while to figure out it is called S.J. Res 29. Now I don't have to rely on a news source to relay the information and hope I stumble across the article. I wish I knew how long it takes the house to make a decision, people's jobs are depending on this.




I can't believe the vote was that close 

Them damn democrats are the virus.   Truly demented and demonic people.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Stop The Shot livestream from The Truth For Health Foundation


			https://banned.video/watch?id=610abae84448902afdfc7e64


----------



## dreamtempo

Yup I got both doses of vaccine. 

They ask which arm you want each dose in so that's on the up and up.

As for side effects, I felt totally fine after both, but also had had covid a few months prior.


----------



## shackleford

dreamtempo said:


> Yup I got both doses of vaccine.
> 
> They ask which arm you want each dose in so that's on the up and up.
> 
> As for side effects, I felt totally fine after both, but also had had covid a few months prior.


No disrespect intended, can I ask why you opted to receive the vaccine rather than rely on your immunity from fighting the virus a few months earlier? 

Again, I feel i shouldnt have to qualify this question, because we are all adults here, but its such a hot topic, so i'll say theres no judgement here from me, I'm just curious of your thoughts.


----------



## dreamtempo

shackleford said:


> No disrespect intended, can I ask why you opted to receive the vaccine rather than rely on your immunity from fighting the virus a few months earlier?
> 
> Again, I feel i shouldnt have to qualify this question, because we are all adults here, but its such a hot topic, so i'll say theres no judgement here from me, I'm just curious of your thoughts.


I was flying back and forth quite a bit to see family, and my brother wasn't comfortable with me being around his son (his son just turned 2 around the time) without being vaccinated so I just figured fuck it rather than fight about seeing family.


----------



## shackleford

dreamtempo said:


> I was flying back and forth quite a bit to see family, and my brother wasn't comfortable with me being around his son (his son just turned 2 around the time) without being vaccinated so I just figured fuck it rather than fight about seeing family.


Got ya, thanks.


----------



## dreamtempo

shackleford said:


> Got ya, thanks.


Of course


----------



## CJ

shackleford said:


> No disrespect intended, can I ask why you opted to receive the vaccine rather than rely on your immunity from fighting the virus a few months earlier?


Because that doesn't count, duhhhh!!!  🤣

Seriously though, I'm stunned by the number of people who believe that. It's crazy to me.


----------



## shackleford

CJ275 said:


> Because that doesn't count, duhhhh!!!  🤣
> 
> Seriously though, I'm stunned by the number of people who believe that. It's crazy to me.


I'm just curious, of those who decide to get the vaccine, how many people get the vaccine because they want to vs being pressured into it.


----------



## CJ

shackleford said:


> I'm just curious, of those who decide to get the vaccine, how many people get the vaccine because they want to vs being pressured into it.


I'm which of those 2 categories would you include the brainwashed?  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## shackleford

CJ275 said:


> I'm which of those 2 categories would you include the brainwashed?  🤔🤔🤔


the former


----------



## flenser

I chose to get the vaccine without being pressured. At the time the only performance available was against the original strain, so the vaccine was clearly working. Also at the time, reports of harm FROM the vaccine were of a similar nature as harm from 5G. In effect, all conspiracy and few facts. 

Now that real harm data is available, and with new strains being largely immune to the vaccine as well as being nearly harmless, it's obvious I made the wrong choice.


----------



## flenser

Villain meet villain.









						Brazilian Ministry of Health suffers cyberattack and COVID-19 vaccination data vanishes
					

Hackers claimed to have copied and deleted 50TB worth of data from internal systems.




					www.zdnet.com


----------



## Swiper.

“NFL medical officer: Asymptomatic people not spreading COVID”









						NFL medical officer: Asymptomatic people not spreading COVID
					

The NFL's chief medical officer says asymptomatic players are not spreading COVID-19 based on his observations during this season.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## creekrat

I got the J&J earlier this year since I had to have it to get into the country where I was working.  Lo and behold, I tested positive Nov 3rd after testing negative and having no symptoms on Nov 1st.  Nobody that was around me ever tested positive or developed any symptoms and I was symptomatic for just over 48 hours.  

In my opinion it is the vaccinated that are the biggest spreaders. If it just reduces or eliminate symptoms while still allowing you to have the same viral load as an active infection in a non vaccinated then you don't know to keep your distance.  But whatever


----------



## heavydeads83

Nah and probably not going to anytime soon.  My mom had some weird shit happen after her second shot.  Brain tumor symptoms and scared the shit out of all of us.


----------



## j2048b

creekrat said:


> I got the J&J earlier this year since I had to have it to get into the country where I was working.  Lo and behold, I tested positive Nov 3rd after testing negative and having no symptoms on Nov 1st.  Nobody that was around me ever tested positive or developed any symptoms and I was symptomatic for just over 48 hours.
> 
> In my opinion it is the vaccinated that are the biggest spreaders. If it just reduces or eliminate symptoms while still allowing you to have the same viral load as an active infection in a non vaccinated then you don't know to keep your distance.  But whatever



what pisses me off is these head in their ass people think that the unvaxxed are spreaders and make them get tested.....

how about we test everyone with these bogus pcr tests and see who actually pops positive? what pisses me off is that just because u have a vaccine that u dont need to be tested??? that makes no damn sense....if ur vaccinated ur still a carrier and spreader......i had covid, maybe my immunity is waining? but i hope not, and this whole vax the kids shit....

my spouse had a double vax, i don't have any, we both caught covid...THEEEE only difference in symptoms between us:  i had a low grade fever for about 1.5 days....that was it, she still lost taste and smell, still coughed her guts out, everything....yet i was supposed to die, and she was arrogant enough to believe she couldn't catch it, then had the fucking nerve to blame me.....what a bitch


----------



## shackleford

my work only tests unvaccinated persons. every single shift. The only time a vaccinated person is tested is if they have symptoms. It would seem logical that the majority of positive cases found would be unvaccinated people, because thats who's getting tested, but the reality is the majority has been vaccinated people who felt sick.

I dont know if the vaccine makes people more prone to contracting the virus. Its just an interesting observation.


----------



## j2048b

shackleford said:


> my work only tests unvaccinated persons. every single shift. The only time a vaccinated person is tested is if they have symptoms. It would seem logical that the majority of positive cases found would be unvaccinated people, because thats who's getting tested, but the reality is the majority has been vaccinated people who felt sick.
> 
> I dont know if the vaccine makes people more prone to contracting the virus. Its just an interesting observation.


yeah it is and totally a discriminatory action in regards to Title 7, and many many other areas within the law....it is discrimination....so at work even if a vaccinated person has no symptoms they could be killing off everyone....just because we are discriminated against for making a choice...a God given choice....and yet those who chose to get vaccinated are looked at as holy and cannot ever catch this or give it...its absurd...

2nd Corinthians 4:4....they have been blinded


----------



## flenser

j2048b said:


> what pisses me off is these head in their ass people think that the unvaxxed are spreaders and make them get tested.....
> 
> how about we test everyone with these bogus pcr tests and see who actually pops positive? what pisses me off is that just because u have a vaccine that u dont need to be tested??? that makes no damn sense....if ur vaccinated ur still a carrier and spreader......i had covid, maybe my immunity is waining? but i hope not, and this whole vax the kids shit....
> 
> my spouse had a double vax, i don't have any, we both caught covid...THEEEE only difference in symptoms between us:  i had a low grade fever for about 1.5 days....that was it, she still lost taste and smell, still coughed her guts out, everything....yet i was supposed to die, and she was arrogant enough to believe she couldn't catch it, then had the fucking nerve to blame me.....what a bitch


They should only test those with symptoms like every other contagious disease throughout history. If they did that, this would prove to be the most pathetic excuse for a pandemic ever.


----------



## MindlessWork

I got the Pfizer booster yesterday and got knocked on my ass...now in bed with a nasty cold. Seems the third shot gives such a reaction as my immune response is still quite strong apparently even after my exposure to Covid last year.


----------



## JuiceTrain

My mom called me earlier today and said she tested positive for covid and I said didn't you get the shot so she goes yea and I wanted to say "well looks like it missed" lol but she was pretty bummed out so I kept my finger off the trigger...

 you live today woman...🔫🦹🏾‍♂️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Swiper.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475829439477030914


----------



## flenser

Swiper. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475829439477030914


How did that get past their censors?


----------



## solitude914

Got my first dose in April 2021 and my second dose in May 2021. Haven't got the booster yet, my job reccomends it but only requires the first two doses. Thinking of getting my booster sooner rather than later though with the current spike in cases in my area.


----------



## Jurgenaut

Skullcrusher said:


> The Moderna vaccine is probably safer than the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> Four cases of Bell’s palsy have been reported in participants who received the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> ...and people that got vaccinated are still catching covid.


My step mom got Bells Palsy like a month or so after her second shot. I’m sure there are a lot more undocumented cases


----------



## Skullcrusher

j2048b said:


> yeah it is and totally a discriminatory action in regards to Title 7, and many many other areas within the law....it is discrimination....so at work even if a vaccinated person has no symptoms they could be killing off everyone....just because we are discriminated against for making a choice...a God given choice....and yet those who chose to get vaccinated are looked at as holy and cannot ever catch this or give it...its absurd...
> 
> 2nd Corinthians 4:4....they have been blinded








						2 THESSALONIANS 2:11 KJV And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie:
					

2 Thessalonians 2:11 KJV: And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie:




					www.kingjamesbibleonline.org


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Tisatix

There are no cure to viruses , they are a non living organism. How do you kill what’s already dead? You build your God given immunity to fight it off

Everything people are doing to protect themselves against something with a higher survival than the basic flu (h1n1) is weakening their system

The vaccine is scarier than the virus itself


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic

X2 First batch AstraZeneca pure 🔥 0 problems.
Before 3 days I pinned that Pfizer shit I almost ended up ded. 3rd dose.
I couldn't fucking walk. 38.5C fever. I was in pain everywhere except from the injection location.
They don't offer my beloved zeneca where I am located now.


They asked me if I am taking any drugs.


Wtf beetch I'm natty yo?
Not only natty but also mentally healthy, too.

After all, I was ONLY taking:
350mg Tren Ace per week
350mg Teat Prop per week
350mg Anavar per week
0.5mg cabergoline per week
50mg Exemestane per week
Come on,let's be real. It wasn't too much to mention. Not even a single unit of HGH.
Oh and some xanax ❤.
Well not exactly some xanax.
Xanax. Just xanax. Without the "some".
Just a 0.5mg blister.


The day before I was drunk as shit
The same day I ate a fuckload of eggs 🥚 right before the vaccine.They usually advise against eggs. I also heard some shit about yogurt. I can take shit about eggs but don't fuck with my yogurt.



They also talk shit about fish. Dyel?
I won't fucking shrink because of a fucking vaccine. No.
I've chosen the zyzz lane. It's my choice.



The fish was the cherry on top.
I swear....I was borderline ready to source a cheap living fish,shove it in my throat and go find them after the pin with the fish in my mouth and the fish tail protruding out of my lips shaking. And naked.


Like what the fuck should I do more? Or maybe not do? Fucking blow your dicks motherfuckers? Whatever, I am fine with gay shit anyway.

Weak ass pussy manlet of a nurse told me to relax my hand before he pins me. Iron doesn't fucking relax, cunt.
I pin fucking acetate in my pecs. Contracted.
Then I fucking scream to show how masculine I am.


In.my.fucking.pecs. Using big boy needles.
Do I look like I need to be relaxed for some water based Pfizer shit while I am on the oil based cattle real deal for...God knows how long? Bitch you LAME.



I had the chick waiting in the car. They delayed me.
They were lucky it wasn't a trannie.


I would have ended up all over CNN real fast.



"Tren induced lunacy led young trapper to triple homicide. Rumors say that the trigger point was the fact that he had a trannie waiting in the car due to a minor delay in the vaccination process. He was promptly taken to the psych ward"




Fuck you.


----------



## The Phoenix

TrennedOutLunatic said:


> X2 First batch AstraZeneca pure  0 problems.
> Before 3 days I pinned that Pfizer shit I almost ended up ded. 3rd dose.
> I couldn't fucking walk. 38.5C fever. I was in pain everywhere except from the injection location.
> They don't offer my beloved zeneca where I am located now.
> View attachment 16730
> 
> They asked me if I am taking any drugs.
> View attachment 16722
> 
> Wtf beetch I'm natty yo?
> Not only natty but also mentally healthy, too.
> 
> After all, I was ONLY taking:
> 350mg Tren Ace per week
> 350mg Teat Prop per week
> 350mg Anavar per week
> 0.5mg cabergoline per week
> 50mg Exemestane per week
> Come on,let's be real. It wasn't too much to mention. Not even a single unit of HGH.
> Oh and some xanax .
> Well not exactly some xanax.
> Xanax. Just xanax. Without the "some".
> Just a 0.5mg blister.
> View attachment 16725
> 
> The day before I was drunk as shit
> The same day I ate a fuckload of eggs  right before the vaccine.They usually advise against eggs. I also heard some shit about yogurt. I can take shit about eggs but don't fuck with my yogurt.
> View attachment 16723
> 
> 
> They also talk shit about fish. Dyel?
> I won't fucking shrink because of a fucking vaccine. No.
> I've chosen the zyzz lane. It's my choice.
> View attachment 16735
> 
> 
> The fish was the cherry on top.
> I swear....I was borderline ready to source a cheap living fish,shove it in my throat and go find them after the pin with the fish in my mouth and the fish tail protruding out of my lips shaking. And naked.
> View attachment 16728
> 
> Like what the fuck should I do more? Or maybe not do? Fucking blow your dicks motherfuckers? Whatever, I am fine with gay shit anyway.
> 
> Weak ass pussy manlet of a nurse told me to relax my hand before he pins me. Iron doesn't fucking relax, cunt.
> I pin fucking acetate in my pecs. Contracted.
> Then I fucking scream to show how masculine I am.
> View attachment 16729
> 
> In.my.fucking.pecs. Using big boy needles.
> Do I look like I need to be relaxed for some water based Pfizer shit while I am on the oil based cattle real deal for...God knows how long? Bitch you LAME.
> View attachment 16734
> 
> 
> I had the chick waiting in the car. They delayed me.
> They were lucky it wasn't a trannie.
> View attachment 16731
> 
> I would have ended up all over CNN real fast.
> View attachment 16732
> 
> 
> "Tren induced lunacy led young trapper to triple homicide. Rumors say that the trigger point was the fact that he had a trannie waiting in the car due to a minor delay in the vaccination process. He was promptly taken to the psych ward"
> View attachment 16736
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> View attachment 16733



Hey bro, do you have any pics of your physique. Was wondering how all that gear is doing your body? Would you mind posting (don’t have to include face). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic

The Phoenix said:


> Hey bro, do you have any pics of your physique. Was wondering how all that gear is doing your body? Would you mind posting (don’t have to include face).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Straight up, I don't want to post because I look like shit atm.
I have no idea how and why, but I am a bloated mess. I have upped the AI. We are talking 10-12 pounds of water.  Blood pressure unaffected.
I will post 2 weeks after the end of this cycle. 7 weeks left?
Other than the fact that I never take photos...I strongly believe that photos while on cycle don't matter. What matters is what you look like post cycle AND WITHOUT A PUMP.
After all I can't flex and shit, that's why I never take photos. Show them to myself or on social media? I have to be very careful with what I post on social media due to my profession and certain stereotypes related to my profession. Steroid fueled photos are absolutely off limits.
I live two separate lifes.

I've been considering posting photos for a long time already. Soon I will.


----------



## The Phoenix

TrennedOutLunatic said:


> Straight up, I don't want to post because I look like shit atm.
> I have no idea how and why, but I am a bloated mess. I have upped the AI. We are talking 10-12 pounds of water. Blood pressure unaffected.
> I will post 2 weeks after the end of this cycle. 7 weeks left?
> Other than the fact that I never take photos...I strongly believe that photos while on cycle don't matter. What matters is what you look like post cycle AND WITHOUT A PUMP.
> After all I can't flex and shit, that's why I never take photos. Show them to myself or on social media? I have to be very careful with what I post on social media due to my profession and certain stereotypes related to my profession. Steroid fueled photos are absolutely off limits.
> I live two separate lifes.
> 
> I've been considering posting photos for a long time already. Soon I will.



Yes brother; I’d be curious to follow your progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Swiper.

“Dr. Gottlieb Now Admits Cloth Masks Don’t Provide Protection Against Covid-19”

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...masks-dont-provide-protection-covid-19-video/


----------



## CJ

Swiper. said:


> “Dr. Gottlieb Now Admits Cloth Masks Don’t Provide Protection Against Covid-19”
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...masks-dont-provide-protection-covid-19-video/


I can't believe anyone ever thought that they did. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Human_Backhoe

I'm so glad to be doing my part and getting the jab.


----------



## GSgator

^^^ Now that’s multi tasking there.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

GSgator said:


> ^^^ Now that’s multi tasking there.



Wife helped out on this one. A family that pins together stays together.  My hands don't belong in pictures lol.


----------



## wsmwannabe

I’m surprised the Dr Robert Malone interview on JRE hasn’t been mentioned yet


----------



## Swiper.

mRNA inventor Dr. Robert Malone Gives Blistering Interview To Joe Rogan | The Paradise News
					

ZeroHedge



					theparadise.ng


----------



## almostgone

Wife and I both got the Pfizer 2-dose vaccine, just because I've had a bad history with viruses.
Do I have much confidence in the vaccines....not particularly. For all I know, the third dose of the Pfizer may be the last part of a 3 step process to eliminate me, lol

With that being said, I am anti-mandate. If you want to get the vaccine, by all means do so. If you don't want the vaccine< I think every individual should have the right to waive the vaccine with no consequences. They seem to be trying to strongarm people into taking the vaccine, which I feel is wrong.


----------



## flenser

Have the Pfizer vac, no boosters. Picked up a minor cold on the 26th. Testing lines were long, and at home test kits were back ordered everywhere, so I just did the 5 days of 12mg Ivermectin  along with zinc et. al. (FYI, Ivermectin causes nausea similar to MT2).

Cold symptoms cleared in under 3 days, but yesterday I developed a heat rash on my back, chest and waste line. I read that it's a common late symptom of Omicron. Since the virus is gone, this is just some damage it left behind. Time will tell if it's going to be a permanent issue for me. Fucking itch is intense.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

These folks all got it...









						Year 2021 was America’s Holocaust: Unprecedented Lives Destroyed by Experimental COVID-19 “Vaccines”
					

Year 2021 will go down in history as the year of unprecedented lives destroyed by experimental COVID-19 vaccines. What I am going to report here at the end of 2021 is that using the U.S. Government's own data, available to the public (at least at the time of publication), proves conclusively...




					healthimpactnews.com
				




---------


----------



## Bro Bundy

In 5 10 years all the vaccine fooled will all be sick or dying . I’m sorry


----------



## Bro Bundy

This will make what the nazis did look like a joke


----------



## Bro Bundy

Jews had no choice and walked to the gas chambers . You all did the same thing but not under a machine gun but by your own fear and stupidity


----------



## flenser

Bro Bundy said:


> In 5 10 years all the vaccine fooled will all be sick or dying . I’m sorry


If that was the only goal, the virus itself would have been sufficient. There would be no need for a series of vaccines. The goal is submission, not extermination.


----------



## Swiper.

“COVID-19 may be blocked by cannabis compounds, study says”









						COVID-19 may be blocked by cannabis compounds, study says
					

Compounds found in hemp may prevent the virus that causes COVID-19 from entering human cells, according to a new study published in the Journal of Natural Products.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Skullcrusher

How to defeat covid at home...

Artemisinin (aka Sweet Wormwood) - Active ingredient in Ivermectin. Most of my family had covid and took 1 capsule Artemisinin for 1 week. Now all of us are covid free. As an added bonus, we all got our taste and smell back. Prevents covid (or any) virus from replicating which kills the virus. Cost me $11.00.

Zinc Glycinate + Quercetin - Most absorbable form of zinc, even beats Zinc Picolinate by a little bit. Made with the amino acid Glycine which will make you drowsy so take before bedtime. Covid virus attacks human cells. Quercetin allows Zinc into the human cells where it can be of the most benefit.

Vitamin C + Vitamin D3 - Boost immune system health.

That will be all!


----------



## Jet Labs

So in my neck of the woods unvaxxed citizens will not be allowed into any store that is less than 50% groceries


----------



## TomJ

Jet Labs said:


> So in my neck of the woods unvaxxed citizens will not be allowed into any store that is less than 50% groceries


Sounds like it's time to go liberate our northern brethren soon. 
If they keep pushing the shit here done people are gonna start fighting for sure

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper.

Jet Labs said:


> So in my neck of the woods unvaxxed citizens will not be allowed into any store that is less than 50% groceries



at least the United States is not the only country that’s stuck on stupid. welcome to the club.


----------



## TomJ

Meanwhile the UK basically gave up on all their mandates. 

The irony of the UK being more free than the US

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn

Jet Labs said:


> So in my neck of the woods unvaxxed citizens will not be allowed into any store that is less than 50% groceries




Damn man, where do you live?

I'm in Louisiana and East Texas,  there's no masks, no vaccination requirements,  everything is open and nobody's talking about covid except for the typical handful of yuppies in the latte shops downtown.  But they're not in charge of anything around here.


----------



## flenser

Half the stores I go into "require masks" as posted on the doors. No one wears them, though, and no one enforces it. Most of the employees are unmasked as well.


----------



## Swiper.

“FALLING APART: Latest Health Data From Scotland Mirrors the UK – Unvaccinated Have Lower Covid-19 Case, Hospitalization, AND DEATH RATES Than the ‘Fully Vaxxed’”









						FALLING APART: Latest Health Data From Scotland Mirrors the UK - Unvaccinated Have Lower Covid-19 Case, Hospitalization, AND DEATH RATES Than the 'Fully Vaxxed'
					

The latest public health data published by the Scottish Government reveals that the COVID-19 “age-standardized case rate” is at its highest among the double-jabbed ‘fully vaccinated’ – and it isn’t particularly close. The update also showed the sharp negative efficiency was maintained throughout...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## slicwilly2000

Swiper. said:


> “COVID-19 may be blocked by cannabis compounds, study says”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 may be blocked by cannabis compounds, study says
> 
> 
> Compounds found in hemp may prevent the virus that causes COVID-19 from entering human cells, according to a new study published in the Journal of Natural Products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



So you're saying my cannabis consumption defeated covid.  Maybe Biden should be handing out doobies instead of crack pipes.

Slic.


----------



## slicwilly2000

Jet Labs said:


> So in my neck of the woods unvaxxed citizens will not be allowed into any store that is less than 50% groceries



Not out here.  People can go to the liquor store or the cannabis dispensary whenever vaccinated or not.

Slic.


----------



## Be_A_Hero

My Job is making me get the vaccine. I’m scared


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Be_A_Hero said:


> My Job is making me get the vaccine. I’m scared



Any way to avoid it? Religious exemption? Conscientious objector? Medical?

Shitty spot to be in .


----------



## Be_A_Hero

Human_Backhoe said:


> Any way to avoid it? Religious exemption? Conscientious objector? Medical?
> 
> Shitty spot to be in .


It’s a federal job, just got it. The pay is great the vax is the only downside


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Be_A_Hero said:


> It’s a federal job, just got it. The pay is great the vax is the only downside



This is pure opinion but.... I don't think mrna is at all proven safe. If you have to maybe go jhonsen and Johnson?


It's still at least a viral vector


----------



## Rot-Iron66

slicwilly2000 said:


> So you're saying my cannabis consumption defeated covid.  Maybe Biden should be handing out doobies instead of crack pipes.
> 
> Slic.


Maybe my nightly edible is what kept me RONA free the past couple of years???


----------



## The Phoenix

I think I mentioned here earlier and what I still take for pre-treatment. Gave to spouse has not had a spike protein flare up from the Vaxx again since prepping him a treatment. I am still using Chlorite (5mL:1L) and 250PPM Coloidal Silver. Treats and knocks out COVID & Vaxx related symptoms within the hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Swiper.

“STUNNER: New Data from Walgreens Reveals Unvaccinated Have the Lowest Positivity Rate for COVID — Triple and Double Vaxxed Groups Have the Worst Rate”









						STUNNER: New Data from Walgreens Reveals Unvaccinated Have the Lowest Positivity Rate for COVID -- Triple and Double Vaxxed Groups Have the Worst Rate
					

The National Conservative posted some shocking numbers on the positivity rate of those Americans who are vaccinated compared with those who are not vaccinated. According to data from over 5,000 Walgreens stores, the unvaccinated have the lowest incidence of COVID. Here is the latest chart from...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## DeplorableCracker

Swiper. said:


> “STUNNER: New Data from Walgreens Reveals Unvaccinated Have the Lowest Positivity Rate for COVID — Triple and Double Vaxxed Groups Have the Worst Rate”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNER: New Data from Walgreens Reveals Unvaccinated Have the Lowest Positivity Rate for COVID -- Triple and Double Vaxxed Groups Have the Worst Rate
> 
> 
> The National Conservative posted some shocking numbers on the positivity rate of those Americans who are vaccinated compared with those who are not vaccinated. According to data from over 5,000 Walgreens stores, the unvaccinated have the lowest incidence of COVID. Here is the latest chart from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


Did you see the info from the latest pfizer doc dump on may 2? Only 12% effective and after 1 week 1% effective. That’s not a typo.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Further down the rabbit hole...









						WORLD PREMIERE: WATCH THE WATER FULL MOVIE
					

The plandemic continues, but its origins are still a nefarious mystery. How did the world get sick, how did Covid really spread, and did the Satanic elite tell the world about this bioweapon ahead of




					rumble.com
				




He kind of lost me a bit when he starts talking about the symbolism of the serpent. I knew all of that but I consider it extreme. Evil yes, just leave it at that.

Otherwise...a large number of coincidences?


----------



## Skullcrusher

This is from the Walgreens website!







3 of 5...





						COVID-19 Index |  Walgreens Healthcare Solutions
					

Explore the Walgreens COVID-19 Index, taking data from our stores to visualize trends and patterns in COVID-19 across the United States.



					www.walgreens.com


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Skullcrusher said:


> This is from the Walgreens website!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 of 5...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Index |  Walgreens Healthcare Solutions
> 
> 
> Explore the Walgreens COVID-19 Index, taking data from our stores to visualize trends and patterns in COVID-19 across the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> www.walgreens.com


Fake propaganda according to the whiny libturdz...


----------



## Solomc

I really wish people would stop calling it a vaccine.  It’s clearly not. Do your research is all I’m gonna say.


----------



## RiR0

Solomc said:


> I really wish people would stop calling it a vaccine.  It’s clearly not. Do your research is all I’m gonna say.


Well they are literally vaccines though.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> Well they are literally vaccines though.


They just “identify” as vaccines. All you need to do this day and age.


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> They just “identify” as vaccines. All you need to do this day and age.


Well no I’m arguing effectiveness or anything really but they are literally vaccines.


----------



## Be_A_Hero

It’s bullshit is what it is. For those of us who were forced into it to so we could continue to feed our families, we should have a class action lawsuit against the fucking government


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> Well no I’m arguing effectiveness or anything really but they are literally vaccines.


I hate to rain on your parade, but they are not traditional vaccines by any standard definition. I wont bore you with the technical bullshit of it all, but it's mRNA gene therapy not a vaccine. J&J might slide in as one, but Pfizer and Moderna nope.


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> I hate to rain on your parade, but they are not traditional vaccines by any standard definition. I wont bore you with the technical bullshit of it all, but it's mRNA gene therapy not a vaccine. J&J might slide in as one, but Pfizer and Moderna nope.


No rain on any parade but they are vaccines. 
“a preparation that is administered (as by injection) to stimulate the body's immune response against a specific infectious agent or disease.“

Yes regardless of what you think they are objectively vaccines


----------



## RiR0

.” This is basically what the currently available Covid-19 vaccines are designed to do: stimulate your immune system so that it is ready to respond to the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) in order to prevent Covid-19. The Pfizer/BioNTech, Moderna, and Johnson & Johnson COvid-19 vaccines get your cells to produce some of the spike proteins that stud the surface of the SARS-CoV-2. These spike proteins in turn trigger your immune system to say, “hey, you don’t belong here. Let’s set up defenses in case something that looks like you comes around.”


----------



## RiR0

Not arguing effectiveness or anything else but they literally wouldn’t fall under any other category


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> Not arguing effectiveness or anything else but they literally wouldn’t fall under any other category


cool. we disagree. let's move on I guess


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> cool. we disagree. let's move on I guess


What are they if they’re not vaccines?
I do knit pick but misinformation irks me


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> What are they if they’re not vaccines?


you really don't want me to answer that question. check back with me in 2 years


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> you really don't want me to answer that question. check back with me in 2 years


I do. I’m curious. What are they?
I’ve posted an explanation of how they worked and how they’re vaccines.


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> I do. I’m curious. What are they?
> I’ve posted an explanation of how they worked and how they’re vaccines.


Mind control, dawg.

You're gonna wake up one morning 2 years from now and be absolutely incapable of thinking thoughts other than "MORE AMAZON PRODUCTS REQUIRED".


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> Mind control, dawg.
> 
> You're gonna wake up one morning 2 years from now and be absolutely incapable of thinking thoughts other than "MORE AMAZON PRODUCTS REQUIRED".


Wait a second… I do that now! God no!!!! Damn you Bill Gates


----------



## Janoy Cresva

How many boosters are you guise on? 3, 4, 6?

Pure blood crew


----------



## DeplorableCracker

Janoy Cresva said:


> How many boosters are you guise on? 3, 4, 6?
> 
> Pure blood crew


Pure blood O neg reporting for duty. My shit is like liquid gold right now.


----------



## MisterSuperGod

DeplorableCracker said:


> Pure blood O neg reporting for duty. My shit is like liquid gold right now.



Type O pos here. Unadulterated by any fix for the Chinese plague.


----------



## lifter6973

Be_A_Hero said:


> It’s bullshit is what it is. For those of us who were forced into it to so we could continue to feed our families, we should have a class action lawsuit against the fucking government


Just curious, what harm was caused upon you that you know, you can prove?


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> Just curious, what harm was caused upon you that you know, you can prove?


I had it for my job and I’ll tell you what harm… I have adhd and waiting at the cvs to get it was boring as fuck and drove me over the edge


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> No rain on any parade but they are vaccines.
> “a preparation that is administered (as by injection) to stimulate the body's immune response against a specific infectious agent or disease.“
> 
> Yes regardless of what you think they are objectively vaccines


This is the kind of shit that drove me nuts on ASF. The medical experts. They know the truth and you dont because they googled shit that you didn't. They don't care about definitions and facts or even professionals in the field.

Like that dumb fuck HeavyIron, says he knows more than most in the world because he reads his conspiracy theories daily. Very few know the truth but he does. This doesn't make him an expert, it makes him an ass.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> This is the kind of shit that drove me nuts on ASF. The medical experts. They know the truth and you dont because they googled shit that you didn't. They don't care about definitions and facts.
> 
> Like that dumb fuck HeavyIron, says he knows more than most in the world because he reads his conspiracy theories daily. Very few know the truth but he does. This doesn't make him an expert, it makes him an ass.


I love the “do your research” responses.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Not arguing effectiveness or anything else but they literally wouldn’t fall under any other category


agree - how effective they are is quite unclear to me at least


----------



## JackAsserson

Just get covid and build your immune system up it’s not going to kill you if you’re not old and weak don’t get the damn vaccine 🐑


----------



## lifter6973

JackAsserson said:


> Just get covid and build your immune system up it’s not going to kill you if you’re not old and weak don’t get the damn vaccine 🐑


Curious, did the Democrats and China come up with COVID together in a master conspiracy which began to first win the presidential election    (although they lost many seats in Congress 🤷‍♂️) but ultimately has been part of a global highly coordinated conspiracy to control us all?

I want to see if you are one of those guys who is not, you know, a sheep.
I don't agree with mandates but those who chose to take the vaccine are no more sheep than those that chose to not take the vaccine or those who chose to take horse meds.


----------



## JackAsserson

lifter6973 said:


> Curious, did the Democrats and China come up with COVID together in a master conspiracy which began to first win the presidential election    (although they lost many seats in Congress 🤷‍♂️) but ultimately has been part of a global highly coordinated conspiracy to control us all?
> 
> I want to see if you are one of those guys who is not, you know, a sheep.
> I don't agree with mandates but those who chose to take the vaccine are no more sheep than those that chose to not take the vaccine or those who chose to take horse meds.


Many people take the vaccine out of fear instilled by the media making covid out to be much more serious than it is


----------



## lifter6973

JackAsserson said:


> Many people take the vaccine out of fear instilled by the media making covid out to be much more serious than it is


and why would they be more of a sheep than you?


----------



## RiR0

JackAsserson said:


> Many people take the vaccine out of fear instilled by the media making covid out to be much more serious than it is


Counter point many people didn’t out of fear that the vaccine wasn’t a vaccine and was more harmful than it is


----------



## JackAsserson

RiR0 said:


> Counter point many people didn’t out of fear that the vaccine wasn’t a vaccine and was more harmful than it is


Well,  where I live I don’t see anyone speaking of covid, worrying about covid, wearing masks getting vaccines etc , and I sure as hell don’t see anyone dropping dead


----------



## RiR0

JackAsserson said:


> Well,  where I live I don’t see anyone speaking of covid, worrying about covid, wearing masks getting vaccines etc , and I sure as hell don’t see anyone dropping dead


Ever see somebody die of aids? I haven’t but it doesn’t mean aids is harmless.


----------



## Be_A_Hero

lifter6973 said:


> Just curious, what harm was caused upon you that you know, you can prove?


None. But I’d prefer not to put that shit in my body. I had to chose between unemployment or continue to be a provider. Not fair to me…


----------



## lifter6973

Be_A_Hero said:


> None. But I’d prefer not to put that shit in my body. I had to chose between unemployment or continue to be a provider. Not fair to me…


I agree the mandates are/were bullshit.


----------



## RiR0

Be_A_Hero said:


> None. But I’d prefer not to put that shit in my body. I had to chose between unemployment or continue to be a provider. Not fair to me…


Did the government force you to or was it the company you work for? Did you have the option to refuse and quit and then get a different job or start your own business?


----------



## Be_A_Hero

lifter6973 said:


> I agree the mandates are/were bullshit.


Exactly being an American is about liberty. If I’m free to practice whatever religion I want I should be free to chose to not take the vax and still be able to work.


----------



## Be_A_Hero

RiR0 said:


> Did the government force you to or was it the company you work for? Did you have the option to refuse and quit and then get a different job or start your own business?


My job but the government always has the final say. and I guess In theory I could’ve started a business 🙄 or not took the job but I have bills and a family sooo


----------



## RiR0

Be_A_Hero said:


> My job but the government always has the final say. and I guess In theory I could’ve started a business 🙄 or not took the job but I have bills and a family sooo


How did the government force your job to implement vaccine mandates?
It was your choice to take it. No one forced you to do anything


----------



## Be_A_Hero

RiR0 said:


> How did the government force your job to implement vaccine mandates?
> It was your choice to take it. No one forced you to do anything


Agreed it was my choice. I see your point, we always have a choice


----------



## rawdeal

Arthur  Jones always used to be able to explain things  ......


----------



## lifter6973

Be_A_Hero said:


> Agreed it was my choice. I see your point, we always have a choice


True although still shitty when keeping your current job was not an option if you didn't take the vaccine.


----------



## GSgator

Thanks goodness the courts over turned the gov mandate being put on OSHA https://www.ajg.com/us/news-and-insights/2021/nov/osha-covid-19-vaccination-mandates/


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> True although still shitty when keeping your current job was not an option if you didn't take the vaccine.


I’m pretty libertarian. I didn’t and don’t support government mandates but I do support peoples rights to run their businesses as they see fit.


----------



## Be_A_Hero

lifter6973 said:


> True although still shitty when keeping your current job was not an option if you didn't take the vaccine.


The pay is wayyyy better at the new one. I could’ve stayed but i just feel that earning is my responsibility


----------



## lifter6973

Be_A_Hero said:


> The pay is wayyyy better at the new one. I could’ve stayed but i just feel that earning is my responsibility


wait, I thought you got the vaccine so you wouldn't lose your job?
Anyway COVID hurt small business big time but right now is a great market for qualified job candidates. A good time to upgrade if that is what one is looking for. Looks like you already did.


----------



## Be_A_Hero

lifter6973 said:


> wait, I though you got the vaccine so you wouldnt lose your job?
> Anyway COVID hurt small business big time but right now is a great market for qualified job candidates. A good time to upgrade if that is what one is looking for.


Well when I said “my job” I meant the one is was getting. I got the offer just had to complete certain steps


----------



## rawdeal

FWIW,  had FOUR shots, the first 2 basics in early 2021, a 3rd  (  first "booster" ) in later 2021, and another "booster" in early 2022,  total, 4 shots, first 3 Pfizer  ... Moderna for the final one.

NO sides near the Inj sites*   None systemic either, not dead yet, make of that what you will.

*   *only*  sides were that all  "official"  injections were done by experienced official Pro's who kept telling me to relax my shoulder b4 they could inject.  I ain't  *huge*, I ain't  10% bf, but I guess *that* may be a "side" we need to worry about.

For-Wtf-ever-IW

I also wear the Mask in most places cause I look better to wimmens with one than without, and cause I look better in a Mask than in a stupid red baseball cap worn by fat fucks pouching their baby fists out for rallys and photo shoots  ......


----------



## Bro Bundy

people gotta feel dumb now for taking that poison


----------



## Bro Bundy

no poison fauci shots ,no masks ,never washed my hands ,never got covid


----------



## rawdeal

rawdeal said:


> FWIW  .......  consider the source


----------



## DeplorableCracker

Bro Bundy said:


> people gotta feel dumb now for taking that poison


The copium is hilarious.


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> The copium is hilarious.


So what is it if it’s not a vaccine


----------



## RiR0

You know what’s worse than the vaccine?


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> You know what’s worse than the vaccine?


Vegans? 🤔


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> So what is it if it’s not a vaccine


well it aint ivermectin that's for sure. The super smart guys think COVID is a hoax and not real. The regular smart guys believe COVID is real but the best thing to do is take horse dewormer cuz the gene therapy (not a vaccine) or the shot without mRNA (also not a vaccine but we don't have a good alt name for it) will kill you or scar you for life.
brilliant.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> So what is it if it’s not a vaccine


a conspiracy, duh!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> well it aint ivermectin that's for sure. The super smart guys think COVID is a hoax and not real. The regular smart guys believe COVID is real but the best thing to do is take horse dewormer cuz the gene therapy (not a vaccine) or the shot without mRNA (also not a vaccine but we don't have a good alt name for it) will kill you or scar you for life.
> brilliant.



If dbol didn’t actually DO anything for you, would you take it?

The issue with the vaccine (or whatever you want to call it) for me is that they changed the narrative so many times. 

A vaccine allows immunity to a disease. It’s how we wiped out smallpox. They said to get the vax so you are protected from the oooga booga disease. People lined up for blocks. Then they saw people still getting the oooga booga disease so they said “get boosted”. People dutifully did that. But people still got the ooooga boooga disease and they changed it to “it lessens the symptoms”. How’s a vax “lessen the symptoms” but you still get it? The narrative changed to get boosted every 6 months. 

We still have Covid despite 70% of the American population getting the vax. For a traditional vaccine 70% is statistically significant because it would nearly eradicate the disease because the chances of a carrier coming in contact with another unvaxed person are very low at that point. Some people have received their 4th booster. When’s it stop?

Now what do you think? Is it gone? End of May the WHO meets and will vote to amend the way pandemics are responded to. I’ll betcha we’ll vote with the world and I’ll bet are freedoms will rest in the balance of that vote. Is it really for our health? If they are so worried about our health, why don’t they take trillions of dollars and toss it to eradicating cancer? 

The pandemic was handled horribly. Obviously some people got Covid and died. Others (like myself) got Covid and it was less severe than the seasonal flu. Why? What’s the difference? That’s what they should have studied so they could determine the “at risk” population and protect THEM. We have no idea though. 

And I’m sorry, I take personal responsibility for my own health. I won’t blame anyone if I get sick. But so many people looked to blame others. That’s a horrible precedent. 

It’s not a conspiracy. Tossing that word around is only what the media is doing to prevent independent thinking and lots of questions being asked. That’s crazy.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> If dbol didn’t actually DO anything for you, would you take it?
> 
> The issue with the vaccine (or whatever you want to call it) for me is that they changed the narrative so many times.
> 
> A vaccine allows immunity to a disease. It’s how we wiped out smallpox. They said to get the vax so you are protected from the oooga booga disease. People lined up for blocks. Then they saw people still getting the oooga booga disease so they said “get boosted”. People dutifully did that. But people still got the ooooga boooga disease and they changed it to “it lessens the symptoms”. How’s a vax “lessen the symptoms” but you still get it? The narrative changed to get boosted every 6 months.
> 
> We still have Covid despite 70% of the American population getting the vax. For a traditional vaccine 70% is statistically significant because it would nearly eradicate the disease because the chances of a carrier coming in contact with another unvaxed person are very low at that point. Some people have received their 4th booster. When’s it stop?
> 
> Now what do you think? Is it gone? End of May the WHO meets and will vote to amend the way pandemics are responded to. I’ll betcha we’ll vote with the world and I’ll bet are freedoms will rest in the balance of that vote. Is it really for our health? If they are so worried about our health, why don’t they take trillions of dollars and toss it to eradicating cancer?
> 
> The pandemic was handled horribly. Obviously some people got Covid and died. Others (like myself) got Covid and it was less severe than the seasonal flu. Why? What’s the difference? That’s what they should have studied so they could determine the “at risk” population and protect THEM. We have no idea though.
> 
> And I’m sorry, I take personal responsibility for my own health. I won’t blame anyone if I get sick. But so many people looked to blame others. That’s a horrible precedent.
> 
> It’s not a conspiracy. Tossing that word around is only what the media is doing to prevent independent thinking and lots of questions being asked. That’s crazy.


All valid points and I actually agree. I wasn't forced to take the vaccine but I held out for a very long time. In the end I thought not getting it would cause issues for me wanting to travel or go to venues, etc. so I said fuck it. In hindsight, I would have skipped it.

My conspiracy point was more for those that think COVID was manufactured and purposely mishandled as some part of evil, calculated worldwide plan.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> If dbol didn’t actually DO anything for you, would you take it?
> 
> The issue with the vaccine (or whatever you want to call it) for me is that they changed the narrative so many times.
> 
> A vaccine allows immunity to a disease. It’s how we wiped out smallpox. They said to get the vax so you are protected from the oooga booga disease. People lined up for blocks. Then they saw people still getting the oooga booga disease so they said “get boosted”. People dutifully did that. But people still got the ooooga boooga disease and they changed it to “it lessens the symptoms”. How’s a vax “lessen the symptoms” but you still get it? The narrative changed to get boosted every 6 months.
> 
> We still have Covid despite 70% of the American population getting the vax. For a traditional vaccine 70% is statistically significant because it would nearly eradicate the disease because the chances of a carrier coming in contact with another unvaxed person are very low at that point. Some people have received their 4th booster. When’s it stop?
> 
> Now what do you think? Is it gone? End of May the WHO meets and will vote to amend the way pandemics are responded to. I’ll betcha we’ll vote with the world and I’ll bet are freedoms will rest in the balance of that vote. Is it really for our health? If they are so worried about our health, why don’t they take trillions of dollars and toss it to eradicating cancer?
> 
> The pandemic was handled horribly. Obviously some people got Covid and died. Others (like myself) got Covid and it was less severe than the seasonal flu. Why? What’s the difference? That’s what they should have studied so they could determine the “at risk” population and protect THEM. We have no idea though.
> 
> And I’m sorry, I take personal responsibility for my own health. I won’t blame anyone if I get sick. But so many people looked to blame others. That’s a horrible precedent.
> 
> It’s not a conspiracy. Tossing that word around is only what the media is doing to prevent independent thinking and lots of questions being asked. That’s crazy.


Great take. Said it better and more politely than i would have. Lifter you keep throwing that word around as if it’s some sort of insult. Do me a favor, and actually google the definition and tell me if it sounds familiar.


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> Great take. Said it better and more politely than i would have. Lifter you keep throwing that word around as if it’s some sort of insult. Do me a favor, and actually google the definition and tell me if it sounds familiar.


Read my last post please. I'm talking mainly about the extremists.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Read my last post please. I'm talking mainly about the extremists.


There’s extremists on both sides though.


----------



## lifter6973

BTW I was due for the booster earlier this month - Not getting it


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There’s extremists on both sides though.


True


----------



## lifter6973

@BigBaldBeardGuy and @DeplorableCracker apologies if I came off as insulting.
I don't consider either of you extreme. Its not like I see either you posting every day about a new conspiracy.  In fact, no one here really does that.
I see your points.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> @BigBaldBeardGuy and @DeplorableCracker apologies if I came off as insulting.
> I don't consider either of you extreme. Its not like I see either you posting every day about a new conspiracy.  In fact, no one here really does that.
> I see your points.


I'm not presser, no need to apologize haha. I will say that once you realize that your government is completely inept, failing you at every turn, stealing your money and funding the rest of the planet, and resorting to authoritarianism....possibly intentionally, then extremism starts to grow even more. It's why we're here in the first place.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> @BigBaldBeardGuy and @DeplorableCracker apologies if I came off as insulting.
> I don't consider either of you extreme. Its not like I see either you posting every day about a new conspiracy.  In fact, no one here really does that.
> I see your points.



They really haven’t TOLD us how it was released. 

Remember the “wet market” story. Some poor chinaman ate a snake that ate a bat and that’s how Covid started. People believed that. 

Was it released from a lab in Wuhan? Because at one time, THAT was a “conspiracy theory”. 

Why were they playing with this virus in the lab? Uh-oh, more “conspiracy theory” questions. Was it “to better respond to viruses” as Fauci benevolently explained? Why the snake soup story if Fauci knew they were researching it? Was it gain of function research? Was it bioweapons research? Why are we researching that in a lab in China of all places?  There’s A LOT of questions that aren’t being answered. For a pandemic of this scale, where’s the investigation? I think all of that stuff really matters but it’s being dismissed as “conspiracy theory”. Well yea, the extremists are going to go crazy but give everyone an official story then.


----------



## Solomc

RiR0 said:


> No rain on any parade but they are vaccines.
> “a preparation that is administered (as by injection) to stimulate the body's immune response against a specific infectious agent or disease.“
> 
> Yes regardless of what you think they are objectively vaccines


Not trying to be a dick...You do realize the CDC just recently changed the definition of Vaccine. lol. I mean "recently".... Previously definition of vaccine included the following: "100 percent affective". Now, not so much.  As I said before, people need to do their own research on the so-called VACCINE and what their own risks are at any age level.  Either way, I could care less if they get the shot or not.


----------



## RiR0

Solomc said:


> Not trying to be a dick...You do realize the CDC just recently changed the definition of Vaccine. lol. I mean "recently".... Previously definition of vaccine included the following: "100 percent affective". Now, not so much.  As I said before, people need to do their own research on the so-called VACCINE and what their own risks are at any age level.  Either way, I could care less if they get the shot or not.


What would it be classified as if not a vaccine. 
What research? Were you in a lab somewhere doing experiments?


----------



## lifter6973

Solomc said:


> Not trying to be a dick...You do realize the CDC just recently changed the definition of Vaccine. lol. I mean "recently".... Previously definition of vaccine included the following: "100 percent affective". Now, not so much.  As I said before, people need to do their own research on the so-called VACCINE and what their own risks are at any age level.  Either way, I could care less if they get the shot or not.


I am doubting your quote and not just because of the way you spelled effective.  100% effective in doing what? 
You think the flu vaccine is 100% effective? People get the flu vaccine every year and still get the flu. In theory, with a vaccine, they have the body defense to fight the virus off faster vs no vaccine and their symptoms are less severe.


----------



## Solomc

RiR0 said:


> What would it be classified as if not a vaccine.
> What research? Were you in a lab somewhere doing experiments?


Well under the previous Vaccine definition. I would call it a (money) shot. haha


----------



## GSgator

The CDC Just Made an Orwellian Change to the Definition of ‘Vaccine’ and ‘Vaccination‘
					

For your entire life, you’ve known that when you get vaccinated, you’re protected from a particular disease. You’ve probably been vaccinated for such diseases as polio, tetanus, measles, diphtheria…




					lichtnahrung2015.wordpress.com
				




The CDC  did recently change the definition of a vaccine. For what this is there some good info


----------



## RiR0

Solomc said:


> Well under the previous Vaccine definition. I would call it a (money) shot. haha


Medically what would it be classified as?
Definitions change and are added to all the time.


----------



## RiR0

Vaccines have never been 100% effective for everyone


----------



## GSgator

IMO the best way to fight Covid is thru natural immunity its proven itself over and over again.

Also I’m not against anyone who CHOOSE to get VAXED that is your right .


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RiR0 said:


> Medically what would it be classified as?
> Definitions change and are added to all the time.


Ineffective
Fraud
Waste
Placebo

🤷‍♂️ pick one. Lol. It doesn’t work. So it doesn’t matter what it’s called.


----------



## wsmwannabe

Can anyone find the information on the latest pfizer data dump where it says the “vax” is only 12% effective for the first two weeks and only 1% effective after that? I’ve read that a few times, but haven’t been able to verify it yet. Believe it or not apparently there is a skill involved in “google searching” that I don’t have


----------



## rawdeal

Hard to isolate data dumps when there are so many opinion dumps and agenda dumps on the Net.

I believe BIG PHARMA has its own agenda, but I suspect others do as well  .....


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

rawdeal said:


> Hard to isolate data dumps when there are so many opinion dumps and agenda dumps on the Net.
> 
> I believe BIG PHARMA has its own agenda, but I suspect others do as well  .....


I agree. It’s all over the place. 

Which again begs the question, why not full disclosure on this stuff. Many people got suspicious back when none of it was going to be released. Put it all out there, calm the suspicions and allow everyone to review.


----------



## lifter6973

wsmwannabe said:


> Can anyone find the information on the latest pfizer data dump where it says the “vax” is only 12% effective for the first two weeks and only 1% effective after that? I’ve read that a few times, but haven’t been able to verify it yet. Believe it or not apparently there is a skill involved in “google searching” that I don’t have


That's just more bullshit. Go ask Wes at ASF, I'm sure he has tons of obscure sources.  He claims Pfizer falsified data stating over 95% efficacy and now this stuff.
I work in the field and with the data. He has no fucking clue. Talking out his ass as usual.
It is not nearly that simple or easy to do what he claims.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> That's just more bullshit. Go ask Wes at ASF, I'm sure he has tons of obscure sources.  He claims Pfizer falsified data stating over 95% efficacy and now this stuff.
> I work in the field and with the data. He has no fucking clue. Talking out his ass as usual.
> It is not nearly that simple or easy to do what he claims.


95% efficacy? Still going with that? How did they measure that during the clinical trials when it was supposed “to prevent you from getting Covid”. 🤷‍♂️ People that are up to date on all their boosters still get Covid. It doesn’t appear to have a 95% efficacy.


----------



## wsmwannabe

lifter6973 said:


> That's just more bullshit. Go ask Wes at ASF, I'm sure he has tons of obscure sources.  He claims Pfizer falsified data stating over 95% efficacy and now this stuff.
> I work in the field and with the data. He has no fucking clue. Talking out his ass as usual.
> It is not nearly that simple or easy to do what he claims.


From what I understand, this is information being released as part of the FOIA request made. So wouldn’t that be actual data from pharmaceutical companies?


----------



## lifter6973

wsmwannabe said:


> From what I understand, this is information being released as part of the FOIA request made. So wouldn’t that be actual data from pharmaceutical companies?


I have yet to see it. I'm not saying it doesn't exist. If it does, I think it should be public. My question again is what are you saying is 12% effective. Effective needs to be defined. Could it be effective against contracting COVID? Vaccines build up immunity they don't stop you from contracting a virus.
What I am saying is Pfizer didn't falsify their efficacy data as the biggest nutjob on the planet claimed.


----------



## wsmwannabe

lifter6973 said:


> I have yet to see it. I'm not saying it doesn't exist. If it does, I think it should be public.
> What I am saying is Pfizer didn't falsify their efficacy data as the biggest nutjob on the planet claimed.


Pfizer hasn’t always been what I would consider to be “honest” or “ethical” either.


----------



## lifter6973

wsmwannabe said:


> Pfizer hasn’t always been what I would consider to be “honest” or “ethical” either.


I realize that but the entire process with data management and confidentiality requires much more than people realize especially those outside of the field.


----------



## lifter6973

@wsmwannabe I expanded on my initial post- If you do happen to find something concrete, can you post it? I would like to see it.

"I have yet to see it. I'm not saying it doesn't exist. If it does, I think it should be public. My question again is what are you saying is 12% effective. Effective needs to be defined. Could it be effective against contracting COVID? Vaccines build up immunity they don't stop you from contracting a virus.
What I am saying is Pfizer didn't falsify their efficacy data as the biggest nutjob on the planet claimed."


----------



## wsmwannabe

lifter6973 said:


> @wsmwannabe I expanded on my initial post- If you do happen to find something concrete, can you post it? I would like to see it.
> 
> "I have yet to see it. I'm not saying it doesn't exist. If it does, I think it should be public. My question again is what are you saying is 12% effective. Effective needs to be defined. Could it be effective against contracting COVID? Vaccines build up immunity they don't stop you from contracting a virus.
> What I am saying is Pfizer didn't falsify their efficacy data as the biggest nutjob on the planet claimed."


A very quick google search didn’t get me anything besides a hypothesis from the derivation of the number. So I won’t run with that one yet, but I certainly don’t believe the 95% efficacy, or even the revised 70% or whatever it was months ago.

And yes, if I find anything, I’ll post it


----------



## GSgator

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 95% efficacy? Still going with that? How did they measure that during the clinical trials when it was supposed “to prevent you from getting Covid”. 🤷‍♂️ People that are up to date on all their boosters still get Covid. It doesn’t appear to have a 95% efficacy.


We  are the clinical studies lol


----------



## GSgator

I did read some data saying you have a greater chance of getting Covid after the vaccination as opposed to not getting the vaccination . I’ll try to round that up.


----------



## GSgator

You guys also have to remember the shadyst fucking corporations in this country are those three main pharmaceutical companies they’ve got lawsuits for billions of dollars for false information and people dying from there poison. Look up the largest lawsuit in history for a corporation in the US .


----------



## rawdeal

wsmwannabe said:


> Can anyone find the information on the latest pfizer data dump where it says the “vax” is only 12% effective for the first two weeks and only 1% effective after that? I’ve read that a few times, but haven’t been able to verify it yet. Believe it or not apparently there is a skill involved in “google searching” that I don’t have


Possible tiebreaker here for those who know more than I do.

Have there ever been any vaccines,  smallpox,  polio, etc. that were effective right after the shot?  

My understanding, and the paperwork I was given, after my 3 Pfizers, 1 Moderna, several Tetanus, 2 Shingles,and annual "Flu" shots for *years* was that vaccines don't guarantee anything ... they just tilt the odds in your favor.


----------



## Nodus1

RiR0 said:


> I’m pretty libertarian. I didn’t and don’t support government mandates but I do support peoples rights to run their businesses as they see fit.


"My employer said I had to convert to Islam if I wanted to continue working there." 

"So? Nobody is forcing you to work there."


----------



## GSgator

Nothing ever 100% hell not even pouring solid bleach to clean something is 100% might be 99.99 but nothing is 100%. I will have to look at the statistics but I’ve never heard of anybody getting tetanus or polio after those vaccinations? I’ll dig up the stats of people that get Covid after the Covid vaccinations bit without  evening looking  I can tell you it’s a pretty high percentage. Everybody I know that got vax ended up getting this last round of Covid. Sorry but the whole well it wasn’t as strong as it  would have been is BULLSHIT if you get a vaccination you should be immune to whatever the fuck they’re vaccinating you for


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> Nothing ever 100% hell not even pouring solid bleach to clean something is 100% might be 99.99 but nothing is 100%. I will have to look at the statistics but I’ve never heard of anybody getting tetanus or polio after those vaccinations? I’ll dig up the stats of people that get Covid after the Covid vaccinations bit with even look and I can tell you it’s a pretty high percentage. Everybody I know that got vax and I’m getting this last round of Covid.


It is not that they don't get it, it is that the body's immune system is prepared with targeted antibodies to squash it before it can even do any damage.
@BigBaldBeardGuy 95% efficacy against contracting I do not agree with at all. 95% in building up the immune system to fight COVID is believable. The level to which it can fight COVID, no clue.


----------



## GSgator

The problem is the make up of COVID-19 is comparable to like a cold type  virus there will never be a vaccination that’s why everybody gets a fucking cold every year. That vaccination was a fucking sham guys.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> The problem is the make up of COVID-19 is comparable to like a cold type  virus there will never be a vaccination that’s why everybody gets a fucking cold every year. That vaccination was a fucking sham guys.


so the flu vaccine is a sham?  My theory which could come to be is that vaccines for COVID could end up being incorporated into the yearly flu shot. Just as experts try to gauge which new strains will be out with the flu, they will end up doing the same with COVID and one shot will be for yearly flu and COVID.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> so the flu vaccine is a sham?  My theory which could come to be is that vaccines for COVID could end up being incorporated into the yearly flu shot. Just as experts try to gauge which new strains will be out with the flu, they will end up doing the same with COVID and one shot will be for yearly flu and COVID.


No it’s not but if you choose to get jab every fucking year that’s on you man i’ll let my immune system do what it’s made to do


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> No it’s not but if you choose to get jab every fucking year that’s on you man i’ll let my immune system do what it’s made to do


Sometimes I think it could be placebo. I would recommend for people over 60.
I have a terrific record for not getting sick but wasn't so in my 20s. I had pneumonia multiple times and other flu strains that knocked me out.
Im not saying the flu shot saved me but it keeps me functioning even if I do contract something. It is probably more mental for me than anything. I hate losing time due to being sick.


----------



## lifter6973

BTW if COVID gets incorporated into the flu shot sooner than later, I probably won't get it for a while if that is the only option for a flu shot.
My main beef with COVID vaccine is not enough data over time.  I want to see any and all effects long term.


----------



## GSgator

Yea I’m still Leary  on this recent Covid VAX. I have a gut feeling that its gonna do a lot more harm then if you just caught Covid and let your system  take it’s course.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> Yea I’m still Leary  on this recent Covid VAX. I have a gut feeling that is gonna do a lot more harm then if you just caught Covid and let your system  take it’s course.


This is why I don't think anyone is 'wrong' in this debate. No one is a sheep. It is what you choose to believe and coming to conclusions based on what we have to comb through can be quite confusing.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> BTW if COVID gets incorporated into the flu shot sooner than later, I probably won't get it for a while if that is the only option for a flu shot.
> My main beef with COVID vaccine is not enough data over time.  I want to see any and all effects long term.


I’m with your there man . I need to see long term data first .


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> I’m with your there man . I need to see long term data first .


A lot of people were giving me shit and automatically thought I would get the vaccine without hesitation because of my roles in clinical trials. It is the exact opposite. I am very data driven and extrapolations are great and all but I've seen too many times when even a good strategy/drug/whatever gets picked apart over time and shows holes.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> A lot of people were giving me shit and automatically thought I would get the vaccine without hesitation because of my roles in clinical trials. It is the exact opposite. I am very data driven and extrapolations are great and all but I've seen too many times when even a good strategy/drug/whatever gets picked apart over time and shows holes.


That’s actually pretty bad ass of you to get involved in  trials. We have made huge technological advances over the years with Medicine and it all starts with clinical trials.


----------



## RiR0

Nodus1 said:


> "My employer said I had to convert to Islam if I wanted to continue working there."
> 
> "So? Nobody is forcing you to work there."


Yeah it’s true. It’s called the free market. 
Start your own buisness or get  another job. 
A buisness is the owner’s property. 
People should be free yo do what they want with their property. 
Or do want you want more big daddy government regulations.
I’d support their right to do so


----------



## DeplorableCracker

wsmwannabe said:


> A very quick google search didn’t get me anything besides a hypothesis from the derivation of the number. So I won’t run with that one yet, but I certainly don’t believe the 95% efficacy, or even the revised 70% or whatever it was months ago.
> 
> And yes, if I find anything, I’ll post it


here ya go...it's gigabytes of data. took people a week to read through it all so have fun. I  had one separated out that showed like 70% of pregnant women in one study lost their children but I'm having trouble finding it on my drive. I'll try to dig some stuff up here if I have the time.









						Pfizer's Documents - Public Health and Medical Professionals for Transparency
					

Documents with a large file size are provided in a .zip file and will need to be uncompressed after download.




					phmpt.org


----------



## RiR0

Employment is not your right.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> Yeah it’s true. It’s called the free market.
> Start your own buisness or get  another job.
> A buisness is the owner’s property.
> People should be free yo do what they want with their property.
> Or do want you want more big daddy government regulations.
> I’d support their right to





RiR0 said:


> Employment is not your right.


Employees have plenty of rights. That's why when everyone else bended the knee at my work, I told HR they can accept my religious exemption, or they can fire me and I'll see them in court. never heard from them again. I'm the only reason they created this form.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> That’s actually pretty bad ass of you to get involved in  trials. We have made huge technological advances over the years with Medicine and it all starts with clinical trials.


When you get in the weeds some of the fun and super interesting parts fade but it is pretty cool to see what is on the horizon.


----------



## wsmwannabe

Nodus1 said:


> "My employer said I had to convert to Islam if I wanted to continue working there."
> 
> "So? Nobody is forcing you to work there."


This isn’t an equivalent statement. The executive order that Biden tried to put out said that any company with more than 100 employees had to require vaccination or getting tested. Some companies (one of which I used to work for) said there was no test out option and it was vaccination only. Lots of companies started charging higher medical insurance premiums for unvaxxed. It was collusion all the way around. Not everyone is in such a luxurious position to be able to change jobs at will while they’re also trying to feed their families


----------



## lifter6973

wsmwannabe said:


> This isn’t an equivalent statement. The executive order that Biden tried to put out said that any company with more than 100 employees had to require vaccination or getting tested. Some companies (one of which I used to work for) said there was no test out option and it was vaccination only. Lots of companies started charging higher medical insurance premiums for unvaxxed. It was collusion all the way around. Not everyone is in such a luxurious position to be able to change jobs at will while they’re also trying to feed their families


This was a huge burden on small business as like you said testing was not plentiful and so many people had to be tested often.


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> Employees have plenty of rights. That's why when everyone else bended the knee at my work, I told HR they can accept my religious exemption, or they can fire me and I'll see them in court. never heard from them again. I'm the only reason they created this form.
> 
> View attachment 22093


Never said employees didn’t have rights. 

I said employment is not a right.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

I back my shit up. go to the doc link i sent earlier and search on document 5.3.6

you will find this. 270 pregnant females in the study. 238 never followed up. out of the 32 that did, only one had a successful birth.

*23 spontaneous abortions
*5 pending
*2 premature with neonatal death
*2 spontaneous abortion with intrauterine death
*1 spontaneous abortion with neonatal death

1 pregnancy was twins thus the 33 instead of 32

still looking for the 12% one. it's hard to parse this shit. to be fair i think it was for a specific age group(younger)

regardless, wonder why they wanted to hide this shit for 55 years or whatever, and not 1 single politician has mentioned any of it.\


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> This was a huge burden on small business as like you said testing was not plentiful and so many people had to be tested often.


My job employs way more than 100 people and never required testing or vaccinations. 
I had to get vaccinated because it was required by certain insurance companies if I wanted to continue my contracts with them.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> Never said employees didn’t have rights.
> 
> I said employment is not a right.


enough with your bullshit semantics, you were implying that employers can do whatever they want and if you don't like it get fucked build your own.


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> I back my shit up. go to the doc link i sent earlier and search on document 5.3.6
> 
> you will find this. 270 pregnant females in the study. 238 never followed up. out of the 32 that did, only one had a successful birth.
> 
> *23 spontaneous abortions
> *5 pending
> *2 premature with neonatal death
> *2 spontaneous abortion with intrauterine death
> *1 spontaneous abortion with neonatal death
> 
> 1 pregnancy was twins thus the 33 instead of 32
> 
> still looking for the 12% one. it's hard to parse this shit. to be fair i think it was for a specific age group(younger)
> 
> regardless, wonder why they wanted to hide this shit for 55 years or whatever, and not 1 single politician has mentioned any of it.\
> 
> View attachment 22095


Do you know how to read a study? 
I’m not sure what study says post authoritarian.
That’s not a study btw


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> enough with your bullshit semantics, you were implying that employers can do whatever they want and if you don't like it get fucked build your own.


Nope you just don’t know how to read


----------



## DeplorableCracker

riro, why are you laughing at 31 out of 32 mothers losing their children. you really are a retarded sick fucking bootlicker aren't ya.


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> enough with your bullshit semantics, you were implying that employers can do whatever they want and if you don't like it get fucked build your own.


I said employers  should be able to do whatever they want and if you don’t like it then stop bitching and get another job


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> riro, why are you laughing at 31 out of 32 mothers losing their children. you really are a retarded sick fucking bootlicker aren't ya.


You’re the statist who doesn’t believe in privatized buisness


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> Do you know how to read a study?
> I’m not sure what study says post authoritarian.
> That’s not a study btw


read it yourself you fucking dunce. I just showed you how to download it.


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> read it yourself you fucking dunce. I just showed you how to download it.


That’s not a study. 
Tell me how do you read a study?


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> You’re the statist who doesn’t believe in privatized buisness


oh cool. so I can start a business and hire strictly whites then?


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> read it yourself you fucking dunce. I just showed you how to download it.











						How to read and understand a scientific paper: a guide for non-scientists
					

Update (1/3/18) I’ve been overwhelmed with requests for the shorter guide, and the email address below no longer works. So I’ve uploaded a copy of the guide for anyone to download and s…




					violentmetaphors.com
				




Here ya go


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> oh cool. so I can start a business and hire strictly whites then?


I’d support your right. 
I don’t only support people to do things I agree with


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> That’s not a study.
> Tell me how do you read a study?


it's a case study evaluation directly from Pfizer you retarded faggot


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> it's a case study evaluation directly from Pfizer you retarded faggot


What’s wrong with being gay. 
How do you read and interpret a study


----------



## RiR0

Back to what I said. I don’t support government mandates but I do support a persons right to run their buisness how they see fit


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> it's a case study evaluation directly from Pfizer you retarded faggot


Where do you even begin when you read a scientific paper or study?


----------



## RiR0

Do your research… 😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

DeplorableCracker said:


> oh cool. so I can start a business and hire strictly whites then?


You could. But you’d be dumb to tell non-whites. 

Unless you sign a contract as an employee you can’t really sue your employer for much. Unsafe conditions or them not accommodating a disability would really be the only things. 

Most people got the jab because they were afraid to get another job but there were plenty of people that quit, stuck to their principles and didn’t get the vax.


----------



## GSgator

wsmwannabe said:


> This isn’t an equivalent statement. The executive order that Biden tried to put out said that any company with more than 100 employees had to require vaccination or getting tested. Some companies (one of which I used to work for) said there was no test out option and it was vaccination only. Lots of companies started charging higher medical insurance premiums for unvaxxed. It was collusion all the way around. Not everyone is in such a luxurious position to be able to change jobs at will while they’re also trying to feed their families


Yet another bureaucratic department in this case OSHAS ETS and the CDC telling us how to live our lives .Not a single elected official works there nor were there any laws that  made it thru legislation for any of this bullshit  . IMO what the people allowed them to get away with during this whole thing is a big deal  I myself was  very disappointed I honestly didn’t think that many fucking people could be brainwashed. A lot of Business owners lost their companies forever. Crazy and outlandish I couldn’t go down to a local hardware store but I could go to Home Depot or Walmart. There was a huge major transfer of wealth during this pandemic.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> A lot of Business owners lost their companies forever. Funny I couldn’t go down to a local hardware store but I can go to Home Depot or Walmart. There was a huge major transfer of wealth during this pandemic.


That one pissed me off to no end, and didn't even make sense.

I can't go to Bill's Hardware down the street because it's unsafe, where there might be 4 people at most, but it's safe to go to Home Depot where there's 100+ people?

Fukk outta here with that bullshit!!!


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> you will find this. 270 pregnant females in the study. 238 never followed up. out of the 32 that did, only one had a successful birth.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22095


Incorrect, read it again. False conclusion for you to say out of 32 that reported only 1 had a successful pregnancy.
The total n is much greater than 32 for your comparison. The numbers presented weren't in comparison to 270-238 or only representative of those that reported.

Also, now that I see where you pulled this from, I question the authenticity.

Still, these numbers are disturbing if they are true.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> Incorrect, read it again. False conclusion for you to say out of 32 that reported only 1 had a successful pregnancy.
> The total n is much greater than 32 for your comparison. The numbers presented weren't in comparison to 270-238 or only representative of those that reported.
> 
> Also, now that I see where you pulled this from, I question the authenticity.
> 
> Still, these numbers are disturbing if they are true.


I question everything too brother not knocking ya there, but the docs are out there everywhere, much to Pfizers dismay.

But how is it a false conclusion? It literally says

“Pregnancy outcomes for the 270 pregnancies…..”

Not 5000
Not 100000

270 pregnacies. 238 no outcome reported. Leaves 32 reported. 31 failed. Third grade math bro.

Please explain to me your interpretation of the data.


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> I question everything too brother not knocking ya there, but the docs are out there everywhere, much to Pfizers dismay.
> 
> But how is it a false conclusion? It literally says
> 
> “Pregnancy outcomes for the 270 pregnancies…..”
> 
> Not 5000
> Not 100000
> 
> 270 pregnacies. 238 no outcome reported. Leaves 32 reported. 31 failed. Third grade math bro.
> 
> Please explain to me your interpretation of the data.


read it again- especially when they detail the numbers- First grade reading bro. maybe 10th grade reading comprehension bro?

Hint: 3rd and 4th bullet from your BS sourced 'data'- This one sheet is meant to be confusing to people like you. You read the first part, put that in your head and automatically think, 'that's it.' 31 of 32 pregnancies failed due to the vaccine.

Despite your lack of comprehension, one thing I would be interested in is of the 31 failures, how many were in 1 particular country. Is there something else linking them?


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> read it again- especially when they detail the numbers- First grade reading bro. maybe 10th grade reading comprehension bro?
> 
> Hint: 3rd and 4th bullet from your BS sourced 'data'- It is meant to be confusing and you are confused.


Do you just hand the cashier a wad of money and hope you get the right change back like you’re in a third world country….lol

In every dimension, including whatever one you are currently living in right now…270-238=32


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> Do you just hand the cashier a wad of money and hope you get the right change back like you’re in a third world country….lol
> 
> In every dimension, including whatever one you are currently living in right now…270-238=32


Hint: 3rd and 4th bullet from your BS sourced 'data'- This one sheet is meant to be confusing to people like you. You read the first part, put that in your head and automatically think, 'that's it.' 31 of 32 pregnancies failed due to the vaccine.

Despite your lack of comprehension, one thing I would be interested in is of the 31 failures, how many were in 1 particular country. Is there something else linking them?


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> Do you just hand the cashier a wad of money and hope you get the right change back like you’re in a third world country….lol
> 
> In every dimension, including whatever one you are currently living in right now…270-238=32


Im not disputing simple math you dipshit, I am disputing your ignorance on data comparison.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> Im not disputing simple math you dipshit, I am disputing your ignorance on data comparison.


But bro you don’t get it… do your research


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> Im not disputing simple math you dipshit, I am disputing your ignorance on data comparison.


270-238=32


----------



## lifter6973

Again @DeplorableCracker cr


DeplorableCracker said:


> 270-228=32


omg you are ignorant- this isn't what I am debating you simple fuck.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> Again @DeplorableCracker cr
> 
> omg you are ignorant- this isn't what I am debating you simple fuck.


This is where you are mistaken. There is no debate. 32 out 270 reported. Only 1 successfull. End of story now go get a d dimer test.


----------



## lifter6973

@DeplorableCracker How about 270-31 or 146-31 or 124-31?

If only 32 reported, where did the 146 and 124 come from? What is actually being compared? Why are you an ignorant fuck?


----------



## Swiper.

DeplorableCracker said:


> Employees have plenty of rights. That's why when everyone else bended the knee at my work, I told HR they can accept my religious exemption, or they can fire me and I'll see them in court. never heard from them again. I'm the only reason they created this form.
> 
> View attachment 22093



here’s my take. 
All those “workers rights” do is make it more expensive for the employer to hire employees. in return for having to pay more to accommodate “workers rights” the employee will get less pay from the employer and less people employed due to all the rules and regulations they have to follow. 

in free market capitalism free market forces will work all this out. example: you can have negotiations between you and your employer. before you get hired you would negotiate with your employer on what “rights” you want. no need to have government step in and make laws, rules and regulations to force companies to do things that cost too much time, money and resources. it should always be between the employer and employee, not government.


----------



## Swiper.

DeplorableCracker said:


> oh cool. so I can start a business and hire strictly whites then?



yes why not? customers discriminate all the time. maybe you won’t go into a white establishment or an Asian establishment because you don’t like crackers or Asian people. discrimination works both ways. 


so you’ll find out real quick how good of a business model that is. you won’t last a week. free market forces will take care of stupidity and mistakes in the marketplace.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Pant-Shitter get the jab, or was that just theatre? Each day goes by and it shows how lame/dangerous the vax really is. (When pushed globally, kids, babies, etc) Really dumb commie-shit. The folks who really needed it, maybe it helped (the 90% who died were fat, obese, diabetic, etc). No healthy people are dying of RONA. Worlds gone mad...


----------



## Freakmidd

lifter6973 said:


> I am doubting your quote and not just because of the way you spelled effective.  100% effective in doing what?
> You think the flu vaccine is 100% effective? People get the flu vaccine every year and still get the flu. In theory, with a vaccine, they have the body defense to fight the virus off faster vs no vaccine and their symptoms are less severe.


The WHO decides which 3(of hundreds) of flu strains they believe will be the most dominant of the season.. the flu vaccine, is then manufactured to protect against those 3 strains.

Sometimes they get close and other years they get it completely wrong.. but either way there will always be the possibility of being infected by one of the many strains that are not included in that shot.


----------



## Freakmidd

RiR0 said:


> Medically what would it be classified as?
> Definitions change and are added to all the time.


I have heard the mRNA versions referred to as a form of gene therapy..

But I am not educated enough on the subject to confirm or deny this theory.


----------



## lifter6973

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Pant-Shitter get the jab, or was that just theatre? Each day goes by and it shows how lame/dangerous the vax really is. (When pushed globally, kids, babies, etc) Really dumb commie-shit. The folks who really needed it, maybe it helped (the 90% who died were fat, obese, diabetic, etc). No healthy people are dying of RONA. Worlds gone mad...


gone mad? Been mad for a long time my brother


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> I did read some data saying you have a greater chance of getting Covid after the vaccination as opposed to not getting the vaccination . I’ll try to round that up.


Personal anecdote..

I work in a shop with five other guys.. three of us are pure(un"vaxxed"), one is double jabbed and the other two are tripple jabbed, and firm believers in it. It's an industrial maintenance shop so the guys work quite close with each other at times.. 

Coincidentally the two that are triple "vaccinated" have recently contracted covid, and the timing of their symptoms points to one catching it from the other.. while the rest of us remain symptom free.

One things for sure.. those shots do not stop from spreading or contracting that virus, so call it what you choose, but it does not fall within MY definition of what a "vaccination" is supposed to be.


----------



## RiR0

Freakmidd said:


> Personal anecdote..
> 
> I work in a shop with five other guys.. three of us are pure(un"vaxxed"), one is double jabbed and the other two are tripple jabbed, and firm believers in it. It's an industrial maintenance shop so the guys work quite close with each other at times..
> 
> Coincidentally the two that are triple "vaccinated" have recently contracted covid, and the timing of their symptoms points to one catching it from the other.. while the rest of us remain symptom free.
> 
> One things for sure.. those shots do not stop from spreading or contracting that virus, so call it what you choose, but it does not fall within MY definition of what a "vaccination" is supposed to be.


Your definition. I was unaware that you’re a scientist or a medical professional


----------



## GSgator

This one  threw  a lot of us off RIRO. I have to admit I thought a vaccination was to eliminate being affected with what you’re getting vaccinated for. Come to find out like with the flu vax and Covid   I think it kinda works different in the fact that it  just tampers down the symptoms and lessons the severity but we know for most ppl A tetanus or polio vaccination will keep you from getting those . I think there should be 2 different words used here but that’s my opinion.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Your definition. I was unaware that you’re a scientist or a medical professional


Professionals can not be trusted no matter what. The Professionals are deep state even if they don't give two shits about either political party.
Google can be trusted. Joe Rogan can be trusted.


----------



## bubbagump

Ive always appreciated intelligent argument, whichever side I'm on.  Facts can be Twisted and tweaked to serve a cause.  Truth generally doesn't twist or deform.   Yea, I got the stupid shots to keep my ol lady from having a meltdown.  You gotta do what you gotta do lol.  I think I got Pfizer.  Zero sides.   Other than a huge penis and amazing personality.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Its a personal choice, or should be. having it forced on people, kids, babies is insane.
(Woke-Left) mental cases... Finding out how useless it may really be, maybe it helped sick, elderly (maybe). Does zero for healthy people with good immune systems. Might even harm some people as we're seeing. 300-reported deaths a week, and Im sure its only a fraction of the real deaths. Every newspaper obit is loaded with "died suddenly/unexpectedly". Real info will come out one day.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Professionals can not be trusted no matter what. The Professionals are deep state even if they don't give two shits about either political party.
> Google can be trusted. Joe Rogan can be trusted.


Aw man. That sounds like something a fat lesbian with a pink mohawk wearing two masks would yell at me with a bullhorn just because I want my morning coffee at Wawa and I don’t feel like putting a mask on my face. 

Joe Rogan is entertainment. He’s not even a right-winger. 

“Rachel Maddow can be trusted”. Is that it?


----------



## presser

DEADlifter said:


> I'm getting the first of the two shots tomorrow.  Has anyone else here received the vaccine?


i have not gotten mine yet


----------



## presser

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Aw man. That sounds like something a fat lesbian with a pink mohawk wearing two masks would yell at me with a bullhorn just because I want my morning coffee at Wawa and I don’t feel like putting a mask on my face.
> 
> Joe Rogan is entertainment. He’s not even a right-winger.
> 
> “Rachel Maddow can be trusted”. Is that it?


🤣


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Aw man. That sounds like something a fat lesbian with a pink mohawk wearing two masks would yell at me with a bullhorn just because I want my morning coffee at Wawa and I don’t feel like putting a mask on my face.
> 
> Joe Rogan is entertainment. He’s not even a right-winger.
> 
> “Rachel Maddow can be trusted”. Is that it?


LOL. You crack me up. No I dont trust her but I mean I was being serious in my other post.
This is my serious face >>>>>>>>

Man my post wasn't very popular. No one liked it. 
Oh well for every 20 or so duds I come up with a good one.


----------



## lifter6973

presser said:


> i have not gotten mine yet


COVID aint gonna kill you before your shitty attitude does.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Oh...go get a covid vax so I can get a myocardial infucktion.

I don't think so...Homey don't play that.


----------



## RiR0

🤔 I don’t and never thought Covid was that big of a deal for most people.
I don’t think the vaccine is needed for most people either. 
More damage was done by the lockdowns than any virus. 
However I don’t think the vaccine is more dangerous than Covid. 
I did get Covid and lost about 30lbs in 2 weeks and felt like i was on deaths door. 

I think it’s funny how a bunch of people who have injected and taken drugs from strangers made god knows where for possibly decades and in large amounts are afraid getting a shot. 
Not talking about the people who didn’t get because they didn’t think it was necessary. 
It probably wasn’t/isnt. 
Just the people who don’t know how to even begin reading a study who claim it’s dangerous


----------



## GSgator

Mandates ppl  don’t like them . The drug and the safety of that drug doesn’t matter when you start telling people what they have to do they’re not gonna do it .Adults  don’t like to be treated like that.

This is how the human brain  works when your kid gets older try telling them what  to do and see what response you get instead of asking them nicely or maybe approaching it in a better way. These fucking assholes told us we would lose our careers that a lot of people put a lot of time and money in if we didn’t take this jab sorry this is America and that won’t fly. It’s unfortunate so many people bent that knee and didn’t stand up for their  rights. I heard heroin junkies refusing the Jab  yet again you’re forcing people to do something they don’t wanna do that’s the reaction you will always get .


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> 🤔 I don’t and never thought Covid was that big of a deal for most people.
> I don’t think the vaccine is needed for most people either.
> More damage was done by the lockdowns than any virus.
> However I don’t think the vaccine is more dangerous than Covid.
> I did get Covid and lost about 30lbs in 2 weeks and felt like i was on deaths door.
> 
> I think it’s funny how a bunch of people who have injected and taken drugs from strangers made god knows where for possibly decades and in large amounts are afraid getting a shot.
> Not talking about the people who didn’t get because they didn’t think it was necessary.
> It probably wasn’t/isnt.
> Just the people who don’t know how to even begin reading a study who claim it’s dangerous


The google experts don't have to know how to read or interpret papers or data. Asscracker for instance pulled some shit out his ass from some far right disgruntled doctors group of true patriots and compared apples to buttplugs for his n values in the faux document to reach a conclusion that any pregnant woman that takes the vaccine has a 98% chance of that fetus evaporating before birth.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> Mandates ppl  don’t like them . The drug and the safety of that drug doesn’t matter when you start telling people what they have to do they’re not gonna do it .Adults  don’t like to be treated like that.
> 
> This is how the human brain  works when your kid gets older try telling them what  to do and see what response you get instead of asking them nicely or maybe approaching it in a better way. These fucking assholes told us we would lose our careers that a lot of people put a lot of time and money in if we didn’t take this jab sorry this is America and that won’t fly. It’s unfortunate so many people bent that knee and didn’t stand up for their  rights. I heard heroin junkies refusing the Jab  yet again you’re forcing people to do something they don’t wanna do that’s the reaction you will always get .


You feel the same way about women and their ability to decide whether or not to have an abortion?


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> You feel the same way about women and their ability to decide whether or not to have an abortion?


No im pro choice brother . I’m not right dude I’m center  I believe in freedom‘ small government less taxes second amendment. Nobody should fucking tell anybody what they can do with their body. You want to have an abortion pass the first trimester go for it none of my damn business.

Do I think it’s wrong to abort a baby once a heartbeat is detected without knowing the circumstances I don’t think it’s wrong . Like I said it’s none of my  business. I hate fucking people and theres to many already  the less there  are the better we’re off


----------



## GSgator

You wanna know what really chaps my ass a lot of these people that are screaming my body my choice are the same ones pushing fucking vaccinations and mask mandates.

Take a fucking stance and stand behind it this wishy-washy bullshit we support it when it works for us is a load of crap. Like I said I’m pro-choice which means if I didn’t want a vaccination or if didn’t wear a mask I shouldn’t have to. Mask mandates were put in place by my state . Vaccinations didn’t quite get mandatory but people like me were discriminated and weren’t allowed in restaurants  or public areas and we were treated  like second class citizens

I know small business owners and after coming out of this lockdown then having no service with out VAX  cards and having to wear a mask  they didn’t like this shit. The choice was taken out of the business owners when mandates were put in place. Choice was taken away from you when the government did vaccination mandates. The same people are  screaming my body my choice this is fucking ludicrous.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> No im pro choice brother . I’m not right dude I’m center  I believe in freedom‘ small government less taxes second amendment. Nobody should fucking tell anybody what they can do with their body. You want to have an abortion pass the first trimester go for it none of my damn business.
> 
> Do I think it’s wrong to abort a baby once a heartbeat is detected without knowing the circumstances I don’t think it’s wrong . Like I said it’s none of my  business. I hate fucking people and theres to many already  the less there  are the better we’re off


Wow, so I may be more right of center than you. Who would have thunk it? I lean right, I just am not on the Trump bandwagon.
I don't like the idea of abortion but it isn't my body either. I think it should be up to the woman.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> Wow, so I may be more right of center than you. Who would have thunk it? I lean right, I just am not on the Trump bandwagon.
> I don't like the idea of abortion but it isn't my body either. I think it should be up to the woman.


I’ve got my standards I believe after a certain amount of time it’s no longer a fetus it is a human life. If there wasn’t  incest rape or births  defect Aboarding a baby doesn’t seem morally right but I feel  very uncomfortable telling somebody else what they need to do. That’s why I choose to stay on the road of saying I don’t really care . If I had a dog in the fight and I wanted the baby and she didn’t then I would feel different.  I bet we feel the same I think this is a very sensitive topic and I didn’t want anybody to take me out of context so I just stay out of it and say I don’t care. My wife and I have gotten into major battles about this lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy

the left are scream my body my choice when it comes to abortion but this poison vaccine it wasnt our body or our choice...I hate these fucks


----------



## 1bigun11

The fact that the masses and politicians were so blindly following the advice of unelected "experts" scared me much more than the vaccine.  But I still refused the vaccine.  Because fuck them, that's why.


----------



## lfod14

RiR0 said:


> Well they are literally vaccines though.


Are they? All my other vaccines make me highly unlikely to get something and don't need to re-up them every other month on an indefinite at will basis.


----------



## 1bigun11

lfod14 said:


> Are they? All my other vaccines make me highly unlikely to get something and don't need to re-up them every other month on an indefinite at will basis.


The truly crazy thing is that catching the disease gives you more immunity than the vaccine does, and if you take the vaccine you still catch the disease! Lol


----------



## RiR0

lfod14 said:


> Are they? All my other vaccines make me highly unlikely to get something and don't need to re-up them every other month on an indefinite at will basis.


Ever heard of the flu vaccine? Well golly fucking gee!!! 
Also just say I don’t understand what a vaccine is or how to read a fucking study because I’m a moron thanks


----------



## lfod14

RiR0 said:


> Ever heard of the flu vaccine? Well golly fucking gee!!!
> Also just say I don’t understand what a vaccine is or how to read a fucking study because I’m a moron thanks


I do understand what a vaccine is, I'd also watch your mouth dipshit.


----------



## RiR0

lfod14 said:


> I do understand what a vaccine is, I'd also watch your mouth dipshit.


Evidence says otherwise.
What are you gonna do type really angry words on the screen?


----------



## lfod14

RiR0 said:


> Evidence says otherwise.
> What are you gonna do type really angry words on the screen


Whatever troll, go back to Reddit with your own kind.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> The google experts don't have to know how to read or interpret papers or data. Asscracker for instance pulled some shit out his ass from some far right disgruntled doctors group of true patriots and compared apples to buttplugs for his n values in the faux document to reach a conclusion that any pregnant woman that takes the vaccine has a 98% chance of that fetus evaporating before birth.


Well, it’s the opposing view. 

The data is always manipulated. You can disagree with him for misreading the study but you shouldn’t berate him. Science has always been about open debate. 

I cringe when I read your posts because you’re doing what the fat lesbians with pink Mohawks are doing. You’re attempting to quash his right to disagree with the data. 

There are A LOT of well-trained doctors and scientists that do NOT agree with the MSM “science”. You don’t see them speaking out because people quash what they are saying. 

It’s a bad precedent for science.


----------



## RiR0

lfod14 said:


> Whatever troll, go back to Reddit with your own kind.


Reddit? What are you 14?
What is my kind exactly? 
Troll? Is that anybody who doesn’t blindly follow your weird conspiracies?
Hell I’m not even defending the vaccine and I’m against mandates and big government. 
But it is a vaccine.


----------



## lfod14

RiR0 said:


> Reddit? What are you 14?
> What is my kind exactly?
> Troll? Is that anybody who doesn’t blindly follow your weird conspiracies?
> Hell I’m not even defending the vaccine and I’m against mandates and big government.
> But it is a vaccin45
> 
> 
> RiR0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reddit? What are you 14?
> What is my kind exactly?
> Troll? Is that anybody who doesn’t blindly follow your weird conspiracies?
> Hell I’m not even defending the vaccine and I’m against mandates and big government.
> But it is a vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to know what my "consipracy" is, and no fucking shit it's a vaccine, you think I'm being LITERAL? I said that because it doesn't work worth of shit. Pretty sure somebody with the reading comprehension skils of a 4th grader could seeright through that.... or not apprarently. Are you millenial? Do you need a /s after shit or something?
Click to expand...


----------



## RiR0

Now the retard is backtracking
I’m 37. Hmm do you know what a millennial is ?


----------



## RiR0

Doesn’t know what a vaccine is and apparently doesn’t know what a millennial is…


----------



## GSgator

Vaccination And Immunization - The Major Differences
					

Difference Between Vaccination And Immunization are explained in detail. Discover what Vaccination And Immunization does to your body and how they are different from each other.




					byjus.com
				




I had to go back and research the true meaning of vaccinations this whole Covid vaccination not preventing people from getting Covid fiasco thru me off.


----------



## lifter6973

lfod14 said:


> I do understand what a vaccine is, I'd also watch your mouth dipshit.


Careful there tough guy.


----------



## lfod14

lifter6973 said:


> Careful there tough guy.
> View attachment 22178


I'll worry about myself, thanks for your unsolicited opinion.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, it’s the opposing view.
> 
> The data is always manipulated. You can disagree with him for misreading the study but you shouldn’t berate him. Science has always been about open debate.
> 
> I cringe when I read your posts because you’re doing what the fat lesbians with pink Mohawks are doing. You’re attempting to quash his right to disagree with the data.
> 
> There are A LOT of well-trained doctors and scientists that do NOT agree with the MSM “science”. You don’t see them speaking out because people quash what they are saying.
> 
> It’s a bad precedent for science.


but he tried to say it was about something that it wasn't and then said I didn't know basic math. I know how to read data, interpret data and present data. It is at least half of my responsibilies for what I do for a living. I'm not going to stand for asscracker trying to tell me I don't know math or data.

Go back and look at my original post to him, then look at his response. He began the insults with the 3rd grade math comment. I simply won't take shit from his kind. Call me immature I guess.


----------



## RiR0

lfod14 said:


> I'll worry about myself, thanks for your unsolicited opinion.


It’s an open forum you’re asking for opinions by posting


----------



## lifter6973

lfod14 said:


> I'll worry about myself, thanks for your unsolicited opinion.


Watch your mouth dipshit.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> Vaccination And Immunization - The Major Differences
> 
> 
> Difference Between Vaccination And Immunization are explained in detail. Discover what Vaccination And Immunization does to your body and how they are different from each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> byjus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go back and research the true meaning of vaccinations this whole Covid vaccination not preventing people from getting Covid fiasco thru me off.


shit if you wanted to know the difference between vaccination and immunization, just ask Aaron Rodgers


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> but he tried to say it was about something that it wasn't and then said I didn't know basic math. I know how to read data, interpret data and present data. It is at least half of my responsibilies for what I do for a living. I'm not going to stand for asscracker trying to tell me I don't know math or data.
> 
> Go back and look at my original post to him, then look at his response. He began the insults with the 3rd grade math comment. I simply won't take shit from his kind. Call me immature I guess.


270-238=32


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> 270-238=32


You've proven what an idiot you are. Congratulations. You don't know shit. You can't read worth a shit.


----------



## 1bigun11

Remember the time before the vaccines came out when they were making people test for covid before they could do things, and a bunch of people were testing positive for covid, but had no symptoms? 

And then the vaccines came out supposedly guaranteeing that if you got covid, you would have less symptoms thanks to the vaccine?

Well what’s less than zero symptoms which so many people were experiencing? Negative zero symptoms if you get the vaccine???

There is no doubt in my mind that the “experts” overstated the dangers of covid for people with well functioning immune systems, and overstated the value of the vaccine for those people as well. 

There is no way that mainstream political “experts” should survive these misrepresentations with their careers intact. From the value of masks to the value of the vaccines it is time that we all admit that we were conned.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> You've proven what an idiot you are. Congratulations. You don't know shit. You can't read worth a shit.


270-238=32


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> 270-238=32


You've proven what an idiot you are. Congratulations. You don't know shit. You can't read worth a shit.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> You've proven what an idiot you are. Congratulations. You don't know shit. You can't read worth a shit.



You've proven what an idiot you are. Congratulations. You don't know shit. You can't read worth a shit.


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> You've proven what an idiot you are. Congratulations. You don't know shit. You can't read worth a shit.


You've proven what an idiot you are. Congratulations. You don't know shit. You can't read worth a shit.


----------



## 1bigun11

I know you are, but what am I?

I know you are, but what am I?

Lol


----------



## DeplorableCracker

lifter6973 said:


> You write complex algorithms in a multitude of different programming languages on a daily basis, and I lick windows and can’t read a sentence. Congratulations. You were right and I was wrong. I apologize.


 Apology accepted. It’s settled then.


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> Apology accepted. It’s settled then.


Just tell me what is the first part of a study or scientific paper you’re supposed to read?


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> Just tell me what is the first part of a study or scientific paper you’re supposed to read?


The first part


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> The first part


Wrong. Yep you have no fucking idea how to even begin. You’ve never correctly read one in your life.
“Do your research” 😂 you don’t even know how to read or interpret the research you dipshit


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> Wrong. Yep you have no fucking idea how to even begin. You’ve never correctly read one in your life.
> “Do your research” 😂 you don’t even know how to read or interpret the research you dipshit


Generally I just flip through the pages and look for ones with coffee mug stains on them. Figure those oughtta be important.


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> Generally I just flip through the pages and look for ones with coffee mug stains on them. Figure those oughtta be important.


“Do your research” 😂 what in the living fuck


----------



## Swiper.

lifter6973 said:


> but he tried to say it was about something that it wasn't and then said I didn't know basic math. I know how to read data, interpret data and present data. It is at least half of my responsibilies for what I do for a living. I'm not going to stand for asscracker trying to tell me I don't know math or data.
> 
> Go back and look at my original post to him, then look at his response. He began the insults with the 3rd grade math comment. I simply won't take shit from his kind. Call me immature I guess.



you’re Immature.


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> Apology accepted. It’s settled then.


You've proven what an idiot you are. Congratulations. You don't know shit. You can't read worth a shit.
Hold my beer bitch. You are a fool.


----------



## lifter6973

DeplorableCracker said:


> The first part


Just stop bro- You're look more idiotic with every post you make fool


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> Just stop bro- You're look more idiotic with every post you make fool


Should I help him?


----------



## Freakmidd

RiR0 said:


> Your definition. I was unaware that you’re a scientist or a medical professional


Truth is.. if it not for that post you would have absolutely no idea who I am or what I do, so yes you would be "unaware"..

I was running shy on time so I just tried to highlight that is was MY definition, but knowing where I am, I should have chosen my words a little more carefully.

What I was trying to convey, was that up until recent, MY understanding of a vaccination was that it was meant to eliminate the possibility of being affected with what you’re getting vaccinated for.. but as you have pointed out, it's true function is to stimulate the cells so that they would be better prepared to react if there should be an infection.

That being said.. these particular "vaccinations" are not very effective for what they were designed to do and as I've pointed out.. it obviously does not stop infection or transmission of the virus.


----------



## RiR0

Freakmidd said:


> Truth is.. if it not for that post you would have absolutely no idea who I am or what I do, so yes you would be "unaware"..
> 
> I was running shy on time so I just tried to highlight that is was MY definition, but knowing where I am, I should have chosen my words a little more carefully.
> 
> What I was trying to convey, was that up until recent, MY understanding of a vaccination was that it was meant to eliminate the possibility of being affected with what you’re getting vaccinated for.. but as you have pointed out, it's true function is to stimulate the cells so that they would be better prepared to react if there should be an infection.
> 
> That being said.. these particular "vaccinations" are not very effective for what they were designed to do and as I've pointed out.. it obviously does not stop infection or transmission of the virus.


Not arguing effectiveness. How effective is the flu vaccine? 
They’re literally vaccines


----------



## Freakmidd

RiR0 said:


> Not arguing effectiveness. How effective is the flu vaccine?
> They’re literally vaccines


I have no idea, I am not a scientist or medical professional.. 

Fwiw I am confident in the ability of my immune system, so I don't need that vax either.


----------



## RiR0

Well @DeplorableCracker you start with the introduction, then you read the methods section. 
But there’s work to do before you even get to the methods section
There’s more to it than just even reading the study or research paper. 
Funny thing about the “do your own research” crowd is they don’t even understand how to interpret the research


----------



## DeplorableCracker

RiR0 said:


> Well @DeplorableCracker you start with the introduction, then you read the methods section.
> But there’s work to do before you even get to the methods section
> There’s more to it than just even reading the study or research paper.
> Funny thing about the “do your own research” crowd is they don’t even understand how to interpret the research



Yeah I don’t give a fuck about all that. Show me the conclusions, I have to shit to do. Clearly you don’t,  posting 3100 messages on a bodybuilding forum in 4.5 months. Try finding a real human relationship that’s not on the internet or something. Maybe leave the basement and go strike up a conversation with your neighbor instead of riding grifters dick every night. It’s kinda sad man. On that note, like Joliver, I’m out this bitch. Shitstorm is on the way.


----------



## RiR0

DeplorableCracker said:


> Yeah I don’t give a fuck about all that. Show me the conclusions, I have to shit to do. Clearly you don’t,  posting 3100 messages on a bodybuilding forum in 4.5 months. Try finding a real human relationship that’s not on the internet or something. Maybe leave the basement and go strike up a conversation with your neighbor instead of riding grifters dick every night. It’s kinda sad man. On that note, like Joliver, I’m out this bitch. Shitstorm is on the way.


And that is why youre retarded and use shit sources of information 
I work from home and go to the gym.
I have plenty of free time.  
Hell I’d never leave my house if I didn’t have to.
Go wipe the Republican cum off your mouth it’s not very Christian


----------



## Cochino

RiR0 said:


> Not arguing effectiveness. How effective is the flu vaccine?
> They’re literally vaccines


I think people get immunizations and vaccines confused.

Influenza has been around for years So it's easier to hypothesize which strain may be prevalent on a given year.

Covid is fairly new .


Meh, fuck vaccines.


----------



## lfod14

1bigun11 said:


> The truly crazy thing is that catching the disease gives you more immunity than the vaccine does, and if you take the vaccine you still catch the disease! Lol


Exactly! That's why I refuse to seriously call that forced POS a vaccine, people from day one have just loved to argue about any nitpick they can come up with when it comes to any COVID related thing there is, COVID itself, masks, it's truly amazing, and sad.


----------



## lfod14

DeplorableCracker said:


> Yeah I don’t give a fuck about all that. Show me the conclusions, I have to shit to do. Clearly you don’t,  posting 3100 messages on a bodybuilding forum in 4.5 months. Try finding a real human relationship that’s not on the internet or something. Maybe leave the basement and go strike up a conversation with your neighbor instead of riding grifters dick every night. It’s kinda sad man. On that note, like Joliver, I’m out this bitch. Shitstorm is on the way.


Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that! I've been around a little while I feel, that was a new name for me and I've never experienced the trollish nitpicking bitching back and forth (here) since day one, that was one of the best things about here, we bust balls unbelievable, but all in good fun, even when we disagree on shit.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

RiR0 said:


> You know what’s worse than the vaccine?


A vaccine and 2 boosters?


----------



## RiR0

lfod14 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that! I've been around a little while I feel, that was a new name for me and I've never experienced the trollish nitpicking bitching back and forth (here) since day one, that was one of the best things about here, we bust balls unbelievable, but all in good fun, even when we disagree on shit.


Glad I’m here to tell people to shut the fuck and read more


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Glad I’m here to tell people to shut the fuck and read more


I sure am glad you are here especially for thin skinned idiots like asscracker and lfuck14.

Here is what always will get a response out of me: stupid, uninformed comments and insults directed at me especially when they are coming from someone that has the reading comprehension of a 5 year old.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> I sure am glad you are here especially for thin skinned idiots like asscracker and lfuck14.
> 
> Here is what always will get a response out of me: stupid, uninformed comments and insults directed at me especially when they are coming from someone that has the reading comprehension of a 5 year old.


“I just go straight to the conclusion”
These are called useful idiots


----------

